# Supporting each other until we all have our babies :) 2 wonderful babies born! !



## fuschia

Hey

As the title says- is there anyone that wants to buddy up?

Im 26 ttc #2 and things im starting to try are gym , pre seed or conceive plus, soft cups.

For this coming cycle I might try grapefruit juice and the Smep!!

Would love someone to share thoughts/ feelings and advice xxxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Hey  I'm cd1 as well ttc#1. We're trying soy this cycle x


----------



## fuschia

Hey. How are you feeling today? Was it a bit of a crash down when you came on?

I was 1 day late and had taken preg test which was obviously neg so I just wanted it to start in the end so im feeling positive now!

How long have you been trying? 

What does soy do? 

X


----------



## fuschia

Oh I just read on your journal you were let down by donor this month. ... that sucks.

I guess a new cycle and chance is what you were waiting for then!


----------



## laurac1988

Exactly that! Was still a bit gutted as I have been trying to lengthen my luteal phase... But hey.
Soy isoflavones work like clomid 

Sorry your test was negative. It is the WORST when our bodies tease!


----------



## fuschia

Oh I see- how long is your luteal phase? 

I think mine is 12 days - I ov on cd17 and period came day 30 ( so 29 day cycle). Im new to the whole charting etc though! It was only when it didn't happen for us after 6 months I decided to get a bit more serious! 

I have always had clockwork 28 day cycle but this time was the 1st time I tried reflexology. I think it may have something to do with extra day- plus its heavier than usual which im seeing as a good thing:)

Have u tried reflexology? I was cautious at 1st but I love it now!


----------



## laurac1988

9 or ten days. Which is not amazing...

I don't really understand what reflexology is..?


----------



## fuschia

Well reflexology is a type of massage on your feet ( I never used to like anyone touching my feet!) And theres a chart that shows how each part links to your body so my lady is doing my at beginning of cycle then just before ovulation and working on all the relevant areas. Some people swear by it! 

It definitely makes me feel good and so relaxing so if nothing else- that might help! Plus my period is much heavier so I wonder if it helped me build a thicker lining? !

9-10 days, so I guess you need it to be a day or 2 longer to give egg best chance of implanting right? Although if it implaned day 6-9 you would be alright??


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds interesting. Might give it a go if nothing in a few cycles, but feet are icky! Interesting how our bodies work though!

Yeah. I know there are ladies who get pregnant with a 9/10 day LP but if rather up it to give more of a chance for a bean to settle in


----------



## fuschia

That's exactly how I felt about my feet . 1st appointment I said 'sorry about my feet!' But now I just whip them out! 

I think im going to buy grapefruit juice today- no idea if I will like it. Meant to help get more fertile cm going. 

We plan to try sperm meets egg plan this month which im a bit daunted by cos is been a fee years since we were bding anywhere near that much! 

Can I ask with artificial insemination will you try a few timew or do you just do it once really well timed?


----------



## laurac1988

SMEP sounds cool. A lot of work though! Although definitely worth it

With AI we will either do 1 insemination on first +OPK day or two , one on each +OPK day. Depends on availability of us and donor


----------



## fuschia

I see ! Well fingers crossed that this is an exciting cycle for both of us! !


----------



## laurac1988

Indeedy! I hate this first part though, where there is nothing really to do but sit and wait


----------



## fuschia

I guess. .. but its also full of possibilities and potential! 

I will be continuing to temp for the 2nd month but im not convinced my readings were accurate! 

I might try vaginally... although bit daunted by this idea but I hear that should be more accurate!


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah I temp vaginally. It's ok once you get over the ick factor. I just don't temp during AF. I temped once orally and my chart was a MESS! Partly because I sleep with my mouth open. But yeah... Anyway... Vaginally tends to be more accurate


----------



## laurac1988

How are you doing Hun?

I've done two days of soy now. Craaaazy dreams!


----------



## fuschia

Oh really- were you expecting it to affect your dreams? 


I need to drink my grapefruit juice today but im in no rush!! Only 2nd day but its not the nicest taste! 

Been to gym too!

Af is def on her way out today so its now the count down to start bding!!

Reflexology was lovely last night! 

I really feel like its making it easier- being really pro active- at least I feel like im doing something towards getting pregnant in this time than just sitting and waiting! !

How are you feeling? X


----------



## Tmb0047

Hi Ladies :wave: 

Mind if I join you? I am 13DPO and expecting AF on the 1st of the month. Its hard to find a group of thread that actually stays active...hopefully we can all keep this one going and keep each other company :)

fuschia - How old is your little one? Your plan for this cycle sounds good! Hope it ends with a BFP!

Laura - GL to you this cycle! Hope it goes smoothly and you get a good shot at it this month.


----------



## laurac1988

fuschia said:


> Oh really- were you expecting it to affect your dreams?
> 
> I need to drink my grapefruit juice today but im in no rush!! Only 2nd day but its not the nicest taste!
> 
> Been to gym too!
> 
> Af is def on her way out today so its now the count down to start bding!!
> 
> Reflexology was lovely last night!
> 
> I really feel like its making it easier- being really pro active- at least I feel like im doing something towards getting pregnant in this time than just sitting and waiting! !
> 
> How are you feeling? X

Nope! But I do remember that I had vivid dreams last time I took it. It was so odd. I dreamt I met one of my favourite broadway people. Then we were making a chicken roast dinner... In a car... Using a microwave. And we had to find a code for the microwave and I was googling it but she wanted it to be in the instruction manual. She was also doing a one woman show in London and couldn't get us tickets, and she was talking to the theatre manager like "what do you mean I can't get tickets?! I am the show!"
I also saw a street called "Elliot Tree" and was trying to take a picture for One of the ladies on here as her little one is Elliot, but every time we passed it there were loads of people having their picture taken with it and I was getting frustrated because I couldn't take a picture of just the sign. bizarre!

Grapefruit juice... Bleurgh. Not sure I could cope with the taste of that. Glad the reflexology was good 

I'm just chugging along at the moment, started temping this morning, temp is so low I wondered if I was dead... Haha



Tmb0047 said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> Mind if I join you? I am 13DPO and expecting AF on the 1st of the month. Its hard to find a group of thread that actually stays active...hopefully we can all keep this one going and keep each other company :)
> 
> fuschia - How old is your little one? Your plan for this cycle sounds good! Hope it ends with a BFP!
> 
> Laura - GL to you this cycle! Hope it goes smoothly and you get a good shot at it this month.

Course you can join in. Fingers crossed for a fast bfp for all three of us


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- your very welcome. 

I haven't actively chatted to people like this before- mainly stalked posts in the 2ww putting my own out occasionally! 

I hoped this might help hopefully and help not to feel so alone! Hubby isn't exactly on the same wave length as me with all this! 

My lo is 2 years ( turned 2 in Feb).

I see you are ttc no 4! How lovely - I would like to have a big family like that but had a c section with 1st and looks like I will with any further babies too and I think they advise no more than 3!

Have u taken a test or are u waiting till you miss your period?

Laura I was actually laughing out loud at your dream !

As long as they don't get scary!!

I think ill start temping vaginally tomorrow! Im a bit worried what hubby will think about it though! !


----------



## laurac1988

I would NOT like scary dreams! The first time I temped vaginally I fell asleep...

Then woke up to an ominous beeping sound from my hoo hah


----------



## Tmb0047

That is quite the dream, Laura! Vivid dreams are pretty awesome (not the scary ones obviously)...I like waking up being like "what on earth?!". Are you going with the same donor this cycle or have things changed?

Fuschia - I temp orally...not sure what my DH would think about the vag temping either! I am an open mouth sleeper as well and my temps can get somewhat erratic but I usually can get a clear picture overall. Yes, I have tested and all negative thus far. I got my BFP last time on 11DPO so I am sure I'm out....I'm alright with it though :) Feeling hopeful for a Christmas baby now! Big families are nice...but it can be somewhat crazy in our home already! I'm sure a fourth wont be much different :) Can you not go for a VBAC? Was it an emergency section? Luckily, I've never had to have a section...although during my last delivery we were getting close!


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah it's the same donor who let us down last cycle. But we do have a back up donor now just in case so fingers crossed we will actually get to try this month!
Would be good if you got a shock bfp...


----------



## fuschia

Tbh im not sure he'd notice. ... but if he did I think id be really embarrassed especially as u need to leave it there while! 

I had an emcs after 63 hours of labour and I dialated 1cm!!

Chances are it would probably happen again . I then got a nasty uterus infection after the section so I don't want that to happen again and I think a planned section might be my best bet!

A lady I know said it was a bigger decision going from 2-3 than 3-4 as it evened it up and it was manic anyway! 

Oh I would love an Xmas baby so much- makes me feel all emotional the idea of having a new born at xmas !

How long have you been ttc #4? X


----------



## fuschia

Laura- bet that's peace of mind having a back up! 

Do you know the donor quite well? X


----------



## laurac1988

We met him online but have been talking to him for about a year - met for coffee once or twice too. Plus he works in the same industry as DP so she knows people that know him, so we know he's legit thank goodness


----------



## fuschia

laurac1988 said:


> We met him online but have been talking to him for about a year - met for coffee once or twice too. Plus he works in the same industry as DP so she knows people that know him, so we know he's legit thank goodness

That's good then. It must be nice to know who's sperm you are using for peace of mind!

Look at me - I am getting all advanced like you and have got a ticker now!
Let's hope that soon we can get that ticker going that tells us what type of fruit our baby is the size of each week!

You know I have been working out like a woman possessed this week and I have weighed myself today and lost 2lb and I can help but be a little disappointed I was expecting more ! However I googled it and apparently women often weigh more on their periods so Im hoping for a big loss next week :) Im working on jogging at the mo - I can only manage 2 mins jogging then 2 mins walking for a total of 30 mins... aim is to go jogging with the dog! Well unless of course pregnancy prevents this... then thats ok :)


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhh I want that fruit ticker so bad!

Good work on the exercise. I would love to go running with my dogs but they pull so much I wouldn't be able to stop!


----------



## fuschia

We got a puppy 4 weeks ago :) a yellow lab. Just like an Andrex puppy. I plan to train with him! So as he can go further - ill go further ! 

Again unless I get pregnant! !! X


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhhhh so cute! What's his name?

I have a border collie and a Jack Russell. Could run with the jack, but the collie is super fast and super strong


----------



## Tmb0047

fuschia - Good for you on the working out! I keep saying I'm going to work out but I seem to lose motivation quite quickly! We have been NTNP since my DS was borin 16 months ago and only officially started trying in January. We are only going to be trying until June and if it doesn't happen by then we have decided to be done with just our 3 :) With DH work schedule in the summer I do not want a baby born during that time....We are hoping for a Winter baby!

Laura - Glad you have back up! Hhhhmmm...My DH is going to be working out of town at some point this month and I'll be wishing I had back up then! Bahahaha.....In all seriousness though, I worry he'll be gone at the crucial point of my cycle....Isn't that how is always turns out?!


----------



## laurac1988

It is so difficult when you only get like 2 or 3 days to try... And Sod's law those are the days the significant other half is out of town. Had this problem with out donor last month


----------



## fuschia

Laura- his name is Bentley and he is very cute. Although at time having a 2 year old and a puppy is stressful! Mostly fun though !
Tmb -I was gymming when I conceived evie I think it really made a difference. Especially now as when u work out your blood flows well and that helps with building up a good uterine lining! 

I was actually hoping for a summer baby im the beginning but obviously im not prepared to stop trying for 6 months- what will be will be :)

I was saying yo hubby we are bound to have an edd of beginning of Feb which is when dd was born! However I am planning a 4 night stay in majorca beginning of may and I think thatd likely to be when I will ovulate so I have 2 cycles until then but if not will be due march onwards xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Good morning ladies :)....or afternoon or evening depending where you are from! I'm in Manitoba, Canada so it's morning for me!

14DPO and another stark white test :( Boohoo! Oh well. Now just waiting on AF so we can move on to a new cycle. A family member announced to the family that she is pregnant last night. I am so happy for her but really wish I could do the same. We now have 4 nieces/nephews due between now and the end of the year. Hopefully we are next!

How are you all today?


----------



## laurac1988

I hope you're next too Hun.

It's afternoon here - I'm in London. Just getting ready to go out as I have a dr appointment in a bit. Did a bit of blogging this afternoon but not a whole lot else!

Realised earlier that if we conceive this month the baby will be due around my mum's 50th birthday. She would have loved that. She passed away in 2007


----------



## fuschia

Morning tmb!

Im close to Laura in kent, england!

I hope you are next too. 

That's my least fave part- having bfns but waiting for period! !

I feel much better once af starts and I can start looking for and rather than googling ' 1 day late for af and bfn...?' And so on!

Aww maybe that will be your special time laura!

Keen to get bding this month! Could start with every other day now instead of cd10 but concerned ill burn myself out.

We haven't had that much since years ago! Last month we only did it once... 2 days before ov- I feel we have sucked a bit overall! 

X


----------



## laurac1988

Only takes one  I will probably only have one or two donations, probably day before and day of ov. I'm hoping the soy has some effect.

Where in kent are you? We're in Woolwich, so practically kent!


----------



## fuschia

I am near Maidstone- grew up in Sevenoaks which is closer to London. 
I think I want to get bding as in some ways that feels like we can try sooner!!
Pretty sure hubby would be up for that too.

He will be so confused if I instigate tonight as we've only been doing it once close to o!

I started to temp vaginally this am!!

X


----------



## fuschia

Saying that we will both be shattered tonight. Hes working till 7pm then off to gym so home about 10pm meanwhile I have evening with mirandas maracatrack dvd!!! Got some of dds maracas at the ready!


----------



## laurac1988

Getting some bd in might be an energy boost! Enjoy the maracattack!

Tonight for me? 200mg of soy isoflavones... And probably some more nutty dreams

Last night I dreamt I was working at We Will Rock You and Robbie Williams was playing the lead. And there was something about a boat. And I broke my iPhone screen...


----------



## fuschia

Lol another random dream!
I need to have my glass of grapefruit juice! 
Might have it after work out. .. Some reward!!

Not sure about bding tonight now as just gone into our spare bedroom and found the loft hatch open and the llft light on and he last went in there 10 days ago !!! Fire hazard! Its the bedroom next to our dd too. Not a happy Mrs x


----------



## laurac1988

Oh boo! 
I've gotta say I admire you with the grapefruit juice. Just the thought of it makes me pull a "yuck" face
Don't know if I had nutty dreams last night. If I did I don't remember them. Although I did sleep through Amy leaving this morning and was so confused when I woke up and she was gone


----------



## fuschia

Does amy work weekends then?

My hubby works every Saturday and every other Sunday!

Today is the 1st day Bentley can go out ! Will wait till tomorrow for his 1st walk though when hubby is home. He can only really do 10mins at the mo anyway. 

Do you know when u usually ovulate Laura or does it really fluctuate? 

I usually ov cd 17 but im aware that reflexology might have altered things slightly. 

Oh ps - I was awful at maracattack! It was really hard! ! Side planks and stuff ! I probably did about 50% of the dvd


----------



## laurac1988

Keep trying with the maracattack! Sounds like a good workout!
Amy works shifts so she works all kinds of hours. Ahhhh bless Bentley and his first walk. How exciting!
My ovulation tends to be around cd20-26 but last time I took soy it was cd18, so I'm thinking it will probably be some time around then.


----------



## fuschia

We might ovulate at the same time :)

X


----------



## laurac1988

That would be awesome!


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello :wave:

AF did not show as if yet....maybe later today or possibly tomorrow. I got into the rum with DH last night and was expecting my temp to be really high but it actually dropped.....I imagine it would have been a huge drop if I had no rum in my system! My body can feel the aftermath of it this morning!

So....I had a chat with DH last night and I think we might try an in monitored medicated round this next cycle. I have enough for 3 or 4 rounds of fumera/letrizole left over from our last baby. It's not expired....and we know it makes me ovulate. I'm not 100% sure Ill do it yet though. I'm worried if I take it days 3-7 then DH will be out if town when I O and then we will have wasted a cycle and the Ned's. Not sure what to do.....


----------



## laurac1988

I don't know anything about those meds Hun, but maybe consult with a dr?


----------



## Tmb0047

I'm not worried about seeing a doctor as I've taken this med before (these were also unmonitored cycles as well, doctor just said to call when pregnant). I know how the meds work (fumera is similar to clomid). It's actually better because there are less side affects and it is out if your blood stream well before O where as clomid can remain in your system in to O. These are pills that were prescribed to me by a fertility doctor when we were trying for baby #3.


----------



## laurac1988

Oooooooh ok I see. Well if they're not expired...


----------



## Tmb0047

I just want to be pregnant so bad and we are only trying until June and my cycles are so long.....


----------



## Tmb0047

You're on CD7 already! Yay! O will be here before you know it! What day do you start OPKs?


----------



## laurac1988

I'm taking my last dose of soy tonight then will start the OPKs tomorrow  I really hope this cycle is the one. Feel like we've been waiting so long now. Although this is our first cycle back, we tried for a year in 2012 so it feels like we've been waiting since jan 2012...


----------



## staycb01

Hello :) I'm on CD2 today.... month 14 of trying.... had a few chemicals in the past. On Metformin and Clomid. Getting sooo letdown lately and of course everyone around me is getting pregnant :sigh:


----------



## fuschia

Tmb0047 said:


> I just want to be pregnant so bad and we are only trying until June and my cycles are so long.....


How many months worth of your meds do you have? 

Can't hurt to try but obv you don't want to waste. 

Welcome staycb!!

We are all roughly the same within 7 days. .. and all completely cool as cucumbers. .... ;)
You saying wanna be preg so bad kinda makes me feel emotional! Cos that's what I wanna scream! All this 'relaxing' taking your mind off it etc pretending I domt mind when it happens well its all just necessary but really I just want to get pregnant! Aaaaaahhhh

Ok so now that's over with....


----------



## fuschia

I need to check my opk situation. I have clear blue advanced left over from 2 months ago ( didn't bother last month) not sure how many though so need to work oit when I can star testing without running out at a vital time!


----------



## Tmb0047

AF arrived this afternoon...so March 1 is CD1 ......that'll be easy to keep track of :)

Staycb01 - welcome to the group :)


----------



## laurac1988

Hey staycb! Welcome!

We went to see some friends tonight and their little girl who is a week old. And they asked us to be godparents <3 She is so gorgeous! 

Although she did make my womb hurt. I just want a baby now


----------



## fuschia

Great stuff tmb- certainly will be easy to keep track of this month! 

Aww that's great laura ! How lovely being asked to be god parents x

Im just up before dh or dd cos the puppy was barking at 6.20am because he needed to be let out. .taking him for his 1st walk today :)


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhh enjoy the puppy walk! I was wandering round the garden at 0100am with my collie as she was whining. Still don't really know what she wanted!
Here's our gorgeous god daughter

Spoiler
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/954f9b1bda6d20bdf4eb17ecc87c36c3_zps00d2fea3.jpg


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Awe :) She is beautiful! What us her name?

Fuchsia - how did the walk go?


----------



## laurac1988

She's Ellie Rose <3


----------



## fuschia

Laura- how beautiful !

Tmb- walk was great actually m had him off lead and he was walking with me very well. Although a staffie dog appeared from nowhere and I was really scared! He was all over our puppy and his owner was really far away! We went very impressed but Bentley was very brave.

Had such a tiring day- started with 1.5 hour in the gym then walk then housework for 2 hours and I feel ready for bed!

Started with the bding last night. .. hubby thought he'd won the lottery! Very unlike us since... well 3 years ago when a certain someone was conceived! !

How has everyone's day been today?


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh staffies are gorgeous dogs really. They just have a bad rep. Glad the walk went well and BDing has begun!

I haven't done much today. Went out with Amy when she went to work, got Starbucks, nipped to tesco then came home. Just wrote a huge blog entry, pressed publish and it disappeared. So, now I'm rewriting it...


----------



## fuschia

Yeah I know staffies are nice but I feel its owner Wasnt the least bit in control and seemed careless and not very in control. 

Oh god that's annoying about your blog entry how frustrating! 

X


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh nothing worse than an owner that doesn't give a damn


----------



## fuschia

Im getting really addicted to b n b at the mo. Not sure if its a good thing ans going to help mw pass time this cycle or its a bad thing and will make it drag!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm completely addicted to b&b. I get withdrawal if I leave it too long haha


----------



## fuschia

Ive seen you do a lot of replies to posts and blog/journal :) 

I think sometimes it helps just to type stuff out ! Bit like therapy! I like thr idea of having a ttc journal. Maybe I will start 1 if I don't get my bfp soon. A pregnancy journal would be great. .. With dd I got talking to a couple of girls due same time as me and it was really lovely. I just went back to that thread to see what they are up too and they have barely been on since 2012 so was a bit disappointed! We lost touch near enough as soon as we had the babies. ... no more spare time to post I guess!


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah I do find it goes that way a lot of the time. Some of the ladies I was ttc with in 2012 barely come here any more. It's a shame but hey... They have their bubbas 

I can't wait to be able to do a pregnancy journal. I hope it happens one day


----------



## fuschia

Good morning! 

I have just made a ff ticker. Could anyone try clicking on it and tell me if itt links to my chart? I saw someone on another thread say it worked like that!

Grapefruit juice is def working fyi! Only cd9 but already much mkre cm which in turn is making feel a loy more up for bding!!


----------



## laurac1988

Morning! Yup your ticker links to your chart  

Woken up to a powercut on the whole road. Everyone's house alarms are going off. It's so bloody LOUD


----------



## fuschia

Woop that's great! All geared up for a week or so time to when im bound to have questions because im a newbie temper! 

Oh great- not what you need on a Monday morning! 

Me and dd still in pyjamas trying to work out what we are going to do today!


----------



## laurac1988

They've all stopped now thankfully! What a racket that was!

Our donor is going out of town from Sunday to Tuesday, which is right about when I'm due to sodding ovulate! But it's ok. We have a back up donor now muahahahahahaha


----------



## fuschia

Oh god... is he out of town a lot then. Didn't this happen last month? 

Great having a back up!

I think ill be ovulating some time between then too... Tuesday would be my guess! 

I hope I get a good temp rise... kast month I got confused and thought id ovulated before we did which led me to tell dh ' there's no point it's all over' when it wasn't! So we only bd once.. 2 days before ov.

This month we are going to keep going a bit after ov to be on safe side!


----------



## laurac1988

He's not usually. He just seems to be being annoying. Last month he was working... Glad to have a back up though! I don't think I will ov until Monday/Tuesday but good to be covered just in case


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Yay for the back up option! Sorry, may be personal so feel free not to answer....but I'm curious how do you find the donors? Are they friends/acquaintances or us it through a clinic? I am so curious about your whole conception process! I'm keeping up on the blog and will stack you until after you have a baby in your arms :)

Fuchsia - yes, your chart works! Ask as many questions as you need. I hope you get the nice temp rise you are hoping for....it's so nice to see a clear shift!

Hello anyone else in here :)

AFM - TMI.....I think I might be bleeding to death! Okay, a bit dramatic maybe, but holy moly yesterday was a bad day....cramping all day and heavy, heavy flow. This is not my usual AF! Oh well, I guess my body is just really in need if a good shedding. Just hoping it eases up today.


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- I sure hope your not bleeding to death!!!
I think a heavy af can usually only be a good thing! My last 1 was heavy and I felt really good about it as it must mean my lining is quite thick and healthy! 

Like you say might just need a hood clear out! Which again can only be a good thing! 

I really hope I get a good shift too.. last month was ok... the shift wasn't ver big but after a few days you could see the def differences between before and after ov.

My temp never dropped at the end though for af which I thought was weird?! Its meant to do that isn't it?


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - hmmm, your temp is still quite high?! You did switch from mouth to vag though right? That us probably making the difference. Your post O temps should be higher when the time comes.


----------



## fuschia

Yes I swapped from oral to vag after af went away. Didn't temp when af was here. Ladt month I was 1 day late and obv temp didn't drop so I was getting very excited! This month I won't get excited if temp doesn't drop as maybe mjne just won't . I think it may have gradually gone down... I should have kept up with oral temps throughout af so I could see what happens I guess!


----------



## laurac1988

Tmb - we found our donor online, but then it turned out he was a friend of a friend of a friend  our back up donor we also found online. It's a bit like online dating but for sperms! Haha


----------



## Tmb0047

laura - I had a good chuckle at you online dating for sperms comment! I had no clue it could be done that way...learn something new every day!

fuschia - You are quiet today? Is your little one keeping you busy?

So AF is being much nicer today! Not sure whats up with me but I am really feeling good about this cycle....so good I ordered a "BIG BROTHER" tshirt for my youngest child. I plan to have him wearing the shirt the day I find out I am pregnant and see how long it takes DH to notice and catch on. My DS is just starting in to the size 2 so I ordered it in a 3 just in case it does take longer than planned....if it does happen right away then it will fit him for a while anyway :) Looks like Dh will be leaving town in the next few days....and will be gone for may 10 to 12 days. I'm thinking if I do take the meds then I should be Oing shortly after his return....It would really such if I O'd before he was back home. Would be a waste of good meds and a waste of a cycle! I'm only going to think positive thoughts!


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed for O after his return! And that T-shirt sounds adorable! I was thinking of getting Big Brother and Big Sister thirst for my dogs... Does that make me a total loser?!


----------



## Tmb0047

Not at all! The site I ordered from actually had some for dogs! lol


----------



## laurac1988

Amazing! Link!


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- that's a brilliant plan!!!! I love that as a way of telling hubby. 

I often think how will I tell huby this time. 

1st time I was so shocked that I called to check he would be home before I went out which I never did so he came home and basically asked me are you pregnant? 

I had plans to wrap up the test at Xmas but obviously didn't happen.... then it was for his bday. .. didn't happen! So im out of gift giving celebrations so that idea wont work as well now!

Ive been a little busy with dd. Earlier I sat down to write and she was bringing me book after book lol.

Im glad af isn't so bad today! 

Laura- course it's not sad- doggies are your children too !

I have mega busy work days cd 10 and 12 so might start smep tonight ! Then cd11...


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds right in time for smep!

I expect Amy Will be there when I take the test, but we know how we are going to tell family. We're going to pretend to take a picture at our place. First one well just be like "smile!" Then we'll take another and say "say Laura's pregnant" and then photograph the reaction. And maybe video it too...


----------



## fuschia

Laura that's just genius! 

I need to to come up with something fun!

I had thought for family I want to keep it secret for as long as poss... like 20 weeks when we know the sex and be able to tell them then. 1st time I blurted it out straight away! So I feel like I want it to be just mine and hubbiea secret this time x


----------



## whyme2

fuschia said:


> Hey
> 
> As the title says- is there anyone that wants to buddy up?
> 
> Im 26 ttc #2 and things im starting to try are gym , pre seed or conceive plus, soft cups.
> 
> For this coming cycle I might try grapefruit juice and the Smep!!
> 
> Would love someone to share thoughts/ feelings and advice xxxxx

hi im also on cd1 today and starting clomid on cd2 I would love to talk and have some one to share my feelings and thoughts to


----------



## Tmb0047

Here you go Laura - https://www.cafepress.ca/+puppy_paws_going_to_be_a_big_dog_tshirt,621720964 Not sure about shipping over seas?!

Fuschia - I could never keep it a secret for 20 weeks!

Welcome Whyme :) Hope the clomid does the trick for you! how long have you been trying?


----------



## laurac1988

Those shirts are so cute!


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- how lovely are those t shirts! Laura you have to get 2 of those!

Whyme - welcome - you can share your thoughts feelings here! 

Well operationg start bding on cd 9 didnt work out.....I asked hubby if we could to to bed at 10pm and he wanted to watch Dragons Den which we had recorded.... so we did and of course I was sound asleep on the sofa by 10.30pm!

I know at this stage in my cycle its not going to be detrimental but I kinda feel like we need to start as we mean to go on so ... tonight despite finishing work at 10.30pm ... it is going to happpen!!!!!

I mean business this time.

I have both pre seed and conceive plus.... do any of your ladies have experience with either and have a preference or reason to think one is better than the other?


Ive used preseed before but used conceive plus only once which was last month x


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck getting started tonight. I obviously have no preference with concieve plus vs pressed... Haha


----------



## Tmb0047

laura - you should get those shirts for sure! I love the photo idea as well....capturing expressions is the best!

fuschia - I used preseed when trying last time. I think we used it only once of twice (still have the full bottle!). I wasn't a fan...too slippery! hehe....and we only used a tiny amount!

Not much new going on here. AF seems to be on her way out of town :) DH is headed out of town tomorrow. He will be home Thursday night and then gone again Friday morning and then wont be back for a week or so. I think I am going to start my meds on CD7 or 8 and take them for the 5 days....then hopefully the timing will work out well :) Feeling pretty excited!


----------



## fuschia

Laura- thanks for luck must have worked! So close to not bothering as got home from work 10.45pm and had been to gym in day . So tired its un real today! 

Might encourage dd to have her nap in my bed today so I can join her!

Tmb- sounds good . Fingers crossed the timing all works out!!

I conceived dd using pre seed and have been using past months but bought conceive plus to try something different! Might use a bit of both this month! 

Cd 11- getting there!


----------



## laurac1988

So impatient waiting for ov! Last time soy made me ov on cd18, so it shouldn't be far away


----------



## fuschia

Laura how are your opks looking? 

I did my 1st one this am- got the clear blue smileys but might do cheapies along side.

X


----------



## laurac1988

Just boring and pale pale pale!


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey! Just noticed you are both on the same CD! That's cool....Now you should both go ahead and O on the same day and then plan to test on the same day :) ......and hopefully I wont be to far behind!

DH left this am....should be back for an overnight tomorrow or friday :)


----------



## fuschia

Yeah we are! Just waiting to ovulate now!

I had a mega stressful day! Need to properly relax now ...!

Luckily its our 'night off' bding as I just need an early night! 

Can't wait for reflexology on sat!

X


----------



## Tmb0047

Typically you take femara days 3-7 or 5-9....I was going to wait a few more days but I think I'm going to just go ahead and start tonight...the earliest I've O'd from it is CD18 so the timing should work out okay.

fuschia - Sorry your day was so stressful. Have a nice warm bath and a glass of wine :) I think I may do that tonight!


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- sounds good ! 

Ive previously ovulated cd17 so we will see if it happens again !. Feel like the wait is dragging. 

Ive never posted like this before im this period and I think it is 

A) making it drag more as im thinking mor about it!

But b) making me more focused. Which is good! I don't know how I managed to bd last night but it happened! Pretty sure that before I never would have managed it!


----------



## fuschia

So I got a solid smiley this am but confused. Its too early and im meant to get a flashing smiley first! So I did a cheapie opk and that's showing neg ( I used 2nd morning urine for this 1- is that ok?) 

So a bit stumped... obv I was going to start bding every day when I got a positive! Got a feeling we will end up doing every day for a week if we start now! 

I'm wondering if the clear blue is playing up... ive had it a few cycles now so maybe its malfunctioning! ?


----------



## laurac1988

How odd. Sounds like the clearblue might be playing up. Maybe try another stick on it? I know sometimes it can jump straight to positive and skip the flashing smiley. Get some bd in anyhow and see what it says in the morning. 2nd morning urine is fine for a cheapie. You shouldn't use FMU with cheapies anyhow 

My opk is boring and negative still. Boring!


----------



## fuschia

Thanks laura.. I would try another but when it gets the splod smiley it stays like that fkr 48 hours and doesn't let you test again! Smiley still there..

Like you say though. .. ill bd tonight then its just deciding going forward if we go every day ( ph blimey) or we still do every other day until I get a positive cheapie test! Never actually used those before though! Im worried ill find it hard to determine a positive from a negative. .m do u generally find its really obvious laura or is there a gradual build up over days?


----------



## Tmb0047

fuschia - Sorry your OPK's are contradicting each other. I've only ever used the cheapies and have found them frustrating at times, but once I got my first REAL positive test and feel much more confident in them now.....I also temp so that confirms that the OPK was positive :) GL with the BDing! 

DH is not coming home tonight :( Think I'll pour a glass of wine and settle in with some Greys Anatomy :)


----------



## fuschia

Day 12 of smep was successful! Only just! ! I don't think ive ever been so tired. .. ive been so much busier with work and what im doing now is much more physically demanding than before! Plus im making myself get to the gym too so at end of the day im really proud. .. but shattered! !

Haven't done opk today. ..will need to stick to cheaies now and hope they give me an obvious pos!

Your night sounds nice tmb! Did u decide to take femera when you said? You still think hubby will be home the right time? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

I find the cheapies really obvious when I get a positive, and mine fluctuates throughout the month too. Here's last month's pattern
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/2D53EFC0-3001-49AE-B7FB-3586A4DCA488_zpsmpmequrm.jpg
I take A LOT of OPKs..l haha

Sounds like SMEP is going well 
Tmb sorry hubs is out of town. Fingers crossed he's back in time for ovulation!

Amy and I went to the transport awards last night as she was nominated for frontline employee of the year. Last year when Lee Rigby was murdered in Woolwich she evacuated all of the buses nearby and then sat on a bus with a lady in labour. She was originally told to get out of the area (she works for London buses) but didn't want to leave the passengers. SHE WON! Never been more proud 
Here's us ready to go
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/401370CA-6E53-4E85-A333-A3F5569051E7_zpstlsl5g2g.jpg
And here's her with her awards
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/5fc96b06eab0e3b7045e00e6a3f5893c_zps5e6e3cf8.jpg
And the awards
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/585b6be1c58039d3c89efbd80e64ad3a_zpsfc441487.jpg


----------



## fuschia

Laura.... so was it the test 5th from the bottom when you considered it to be positive? Not before that when it was getting there..

Wow what a night! Well done Amy! What an achievement and how proud you must be! She certainly looks chuffed there with her award! 

Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Yup I would say 5th from the bottom was the first true positive I had. Although it looked at lot more clearly positive before it dried out.
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/aaf6eeec4a70c6191b612619af18f2c7_zpsc4498149.jpg
As you can see the test line is darker than the control line


----------



## fuschia

Is that 1 from today ? Or the same one from last month? 

How are your opks looking now?

I might do 1 in a sec but I only have 8... if my cycle is like usual I would probably expect to get a positive cd 15-16.


So what do they generally look like once you have ovulated? Last your last 1? Did you take that one and know you had already oved?


----------



## laurac1988

That's the same one from last month 

They're still really pale at the moment. Ov is due Tuesday/Wednesday next week so would expect it to go positive maybe Sunday or Monday.
Once I have ov'd they go like the bottom one on the first pic - back to pale. Then the next day I will get a temp shifts in my chart, creamy cm, sore bbs. Last cycle I think I felt it happen! I had pain on my lower right, followed by sore bbs that didn't go away, then the next morning I got my temp rise.

I buy OPKs in batches of 100 for about £14 online, so always have plenty


----------



## fuschia

Hmmm ok well ill see how I get on with these 8... then maybe I too shall buy 100 for the next 8 or 9 cycles lol xxx

Just done one and its pale but less pale than yest am x


----------



## laurac1988

Cool. Sometimes mine don't fade in to positive, they will go pale pale pale pale SUPER POSITIVE, so don't be discouraged if you don't see them getting darker gradually


----------



## laurac1988

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/8ac2dc7aab5deadf6e6e753292bcd3c7_zpsba6884d5.jpg
Here's this month's OPKs so far. Slight darkening today


----------



## fuschia

Cool thanks for sharing! We shall see what happens! Reflex tomorrow! Im hoping that gets in 1 or 2 days before ov xx


----------



## laurac1988

Loooovely! Enjoy your foot pampering


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - You must be so proud! Amy looks pretty excited! Hope you both had a fun night out :) Thanks for sharing all the OPK's. I typically end up taking a lot as well! I'm a bit of an addict!

Fuschia - GL with the 8 OPK's you have left....Hope you get a super positive one soon! Just make sure your urine is pretty diluted and don't use FMU. I typically test around noon and then again in the early evening if I think O is close :) Also, awesome job with the BDing last night!

AFM - DH is coming home for the night (weather permitting).....Just for the night though. Then, if all goes well, he should be home by next Thursday at the latest...so I think we will be fine for ovulation as that will only put me at CD13 :) I don't expect to O any earlier than CD16-17 but maybe even as late as in to the CD20's. I will start OPKing on CD10 though just so I can pee on something! hehe


----------



## laurac1988

Excellent that your DH should be home in time


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- you said to make my urine diluted and not use fmu... so is it like the opposite of pg tests? I need to drink a lot before I take it?


----------



## Tmb0047

Whoops...I mean make sure it is NOT diluted....you want it pretty yellow...and yes, not FMU for the cheapies (that's what my tests say anyway).


----------



## fuschia

Ah ok !that makes sense. ... doesn't mame sense to mw though why you wouldn't use fmu though as its most dilute! Mine say that too!

Just been to see my friends 7 week old today. ... talk about broody!


----------



## laurac1988

Apparently it's because LH doesn't appear properly in the urine during the night at the start of the surge, so you need to clear out the night pee and the LH goes I to the urine by the second pee. Dunno how right that is to be honest but that's what I've heard. Plus if there is LH over night is can also give a false positive in the morning. So mid morning/early afternoon positives are more reliable

Last cycle I did one FMU and was negative, then peed again 30 mins later and it was a blazing positive


----------



## fuschia

Oh blimey! Best not make that mistake then :)
Hope you both had a good day :)


----------



## laurac1988

I had a day in bed although got no sleep. Nights for the next three shifts 
Your day ok?


----------



## fuschia

Aaah nights must take its toll...

My day was pretty standard day with dd. Work again tomorrow. 

Today we tried baby ballet and visited my friend with her 2 kiddies , and took the doggy for 2 walks which is proving a little hard with dd.

If she walks she gets so far and then sits on floor and refuses to fo any further. If I take her in her trike she gets so far and demands to walk and will start screaming and throwing herself around so I have to turn around and go home. 

And this is the type of experience we are all trying to achieve here! Haha .


----------



## fuschia

Been having funny little pains on my right side today. .. not noticed anything like it before. If it was day of ov id think they were ov pains! 

I just googled and some people gwt iv paina a few days before. .. either of you had ov pains before ov?

Its def the right area and only on one side! Not constant but every so often and def noticeable!


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds like a lovely day! I wish I could go to baby ballet lol

Nights are ok. I'm just pissed that they will ruin my temps!


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Ya, I bet night throw the temps off quite a bit. How often are you on nights? I'm guessing its shift work as well? How long do you get off work for maternity leave there?

Laura - I miss the days of just having one baby....so much time to spend with just that one! I find it so hard to split my time between my kids some days. They are all doing different sports/activities and then the baby always needs me. I try really hard to balance....some days (or weeks) I really struggle! I sometimes think we are crazy to be wanting to add another one in to the mix!

DH is on his way home.....t-minus 3 hours and counting :) better shave my legs! hehe


----------



## whyme2

Welcome Whyme :) Hope the clomid does the trick for you! how long have you been trying?[/QUOTE]

Hello thankyou 
I have been trying since Feb 2013 so over a year 
I'm on my second month of Clomid had the norethistone to induce a bleed
Only got a little one so don't know if it was another sign of failure but I took ny Clomid
Has I was bleeding since Monday to weds but very light I finish my tab 2 moz
But don't really have a clue when they are supposed to work 
Any advice would be great 
Good luck to all xx


----------



## laurac1988

Tmb0047 said:


> Laura - Ya, I bet night throw the temps off quite a bit. How often are you on nights? I'm guessing its shift work as well? How long do you get off work for maternity leave there?

Nights are t that often. I do maybe 5-7 night shifts a month. But they're fine. A lot of the time (aside from the temps) I prefer nights over days as they are much more predictable. I always know there will be a lull between 2 and 4am where I can get other stuff done, write blogs and such. Maternity I believe is something like 20 weeks full pay then 6 weeks half, but you can take up to a year off. I intend to take the full year off then go onto a family friendly rota , so dramatically cut my hours. I'm hoping one day to be a stay at home mum


----------



## fuschia

Good morning ladies

Whyme... not something I have any experience with but I really hope it works for you xxx

Just in the 1 hour of peace after sending dd off to mums for the day and before taking pup to vets for another vaccination then off to work. .. best thing about today is its reflex day!!!

Yesterday hubby was about to go to gym and I stopped him!!! I said I think we should bd instead! Because I had those pains yest... then I realised I had skme ewcm ( sorry tmi) then od course the day before I got that smiley face(which I was pretty sure was a dud!!) Anyway I thought....hmm what if im actually oving today!!??? So we bd in case! 

This am though - no temp rise ao I*guess ill assume it didnt happen. ... hard work! Lol


----------



## fuschia

Just did an ov test and it's looking good... control is still darker but irs getting there definitely... I use my phone on here otherwise id show you a pic but doesn't seem that I can x


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed of is just around the corner!

OPK still negative here


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - Yay for the OPK getting darker! I can't wait for someone to get in to the TTW! Also, way to go with the DBing yet again! You rock!

Laura - That's not so bad with the mat leave. In Canada you get a year of leave with partial pay from the government. Some jobs top that pay up while you are off so that you make your full pay while on mat leave. Because I am a stay at home mom with no pay right now that is all I will continue to be when this next baby arrives! We moved while I was on mat leave with my last one and have not gone back to work. I am babysitting a little boy though so that does bring in a little extra cash :)

AFM - DH just headed off :( Was nice to have him home for the night. He was exhausted from work so we didn't even DB....but it was nice to just snuggle :) Hoping the kids all behave well between now and his return....It gets pretty crazy around here and being 3 on 1 has its challenges!


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah the mat leave is ok. I do want to be a stay at home mum one day though  fingers crossed. 
Glad it was gold to see DH but sorry he's off again.

Trying to get a nap before the night shift tonight. It's not working out for me... Just blogged. Now might snooze


----------



## fuschia

Re mat leave. .. in England tkur only entitled to 6 weeks 90% pay then the rest at about 130 odd per week until 9 months then u get last 3 months un paid.

Tahay is unless you are ina job like Laura that tops it up! 

I gwt basic though which devastated me 1st time but 2nd time won't be as bad as im part time anyway :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - I like your last blog post! I wish nothing but good things to continue for you and Amy! A huge congrats on the nails...I was a chewer in younger years and managed to quit....It was pretty hard and I still sometimes nibble :)

fuschia - will you go back to work after the 2nd baby?


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- the plan is no....

I work for a charity that employs lots of causal staff though so I could revert to just doing odds and sods! Like today I took a young autistic lady to cinema... not my usual job which is office based but I love it so I could probably keep up some of the good bits :)

All depends on hubbys job stability though! Ive also done some of the work towards being a childminder so if I get pregnant I might register so I have that as a way of making income too on the side :)

Reflex has been pushed back.... her hubby is held up at wkrk and it may need to be tomorrow. .. I hope that's not too late!.gonna eo another opk next time I need a wee!


Lovely day in england ( Kent today) think we better sort out our garden tomorrow!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks tmb! I'm all about the positive thinking at the moment!

Here's some positivity for everyone. 

WHAT DO WE WANT?
BFP!
WHEN DO WE WANT IT?
THIS CYCLE!
https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_3.gifhttps://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_4.gifhttps://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_2.gifhttps://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gif

It is a gorgeous day today. In hoping that doesn't lead the people of London to drunken stupidity though...


----------



## fuschia

Loving the chant laura... shall I start singing it while bding???? 

Hmmm might put a bit to much pressure of dh!

I think hes starting to feel rhw pressure again as it is with all this bding tbh.

Hes struggling a bit and it only. .... works with mw on top which im feeling a tad concerned about as ita not rhe optimum position for sperm travel !!!!

This happened big time when we started trying and nkw again but I think id rather do it a lot like that.... than only once with him on top. .. cos that's what's been happening! Sorry if tmi there!


----------



## laurac1988

Nah it's all good. People get pregnant standing up so I think you'll be fine xx


----------



## fuschia

I hope so! No idea how we conceived dd can't remember but Ikknow dh has always. ... preferred me to do the work...funny that!


----------



## laurac1988

Haha *eyeroll* men!


----------



## fuschia

Ok got my positive opk this morning! Wasn't sure if they were pos yesterday but today can't mistake it.

Just debating when to bd! Not sure if this means I will ov tomorrow or Tuesday! 

How are yours getting on laura?


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaaaay excellent news! Get BDimg! +opk means bd within 36 hours and sperm can live up to three days inside you, so anything now is good!

Mine are certainly darker. I think it might be tomorrow. The two on the end are today
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/35dcbd9edeef61b29d75dcc6d436b65b_zps915e532a.jpg


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay ladies! Fuschia, I would BD tonight and tomorrow night if you can squeeze it in! Exciting times :) Laura - is your donor on standby? Hope you get that positive soon :)

AFM - DH is still gone :( I miss him like crazy!


----------



## laurac1988

Donor is definitely on standby  (so is the back up donor)

Which is good as pretty convinced it will be tomorrow
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/33608FBC-2642-4136-B4B4-0220CF5B0DAF_zpsgkt9pfhx.jpg


----------



## fuschia

Yup plan is to bd tonight and tomorrow night then maybe Tues morning if my temp hasn't risen by then! 

Laura- will yoi have just the 1 shot with insemination ? Are you going to do it the eve of the 1st pos opk?


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay Laura! Hope you get that positive tomorrow! You must be getting excited :) Wish I was going to be in the TWW with you both.....I'm guessing I'll join you part way through :) I'll be taking my last pills tonight and then its on to OPK's tomorrow :) Still sounds like DH should be home by Thursday....FX that it all works out!


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- hopefully it isn't too long for you. It will be fun going through the tww with my new b n b friends. Never had this before and its nice to have people always up for talking about ttc 

Im just hoping I didn't ov today! I wanna get some well timed bding in!


----------



## Tmb0047

I know....I am loving our little group :) It's nice to have you ladies to chat with throughout this journey!


----------



## laurac1988

That's why I love this forum so much. You can always find someone around the same point in their cycle as you and everyone is always up for TTC chat!

I have serious ovary pain tonight. Both sides. I have a feeling tomorrow is +OPK day


----------



## Tmb0047

You're up pretty late Laura..Still on night shift? I'm just about ready to call it a night. It's only 8:30 here but I am wiped out! I'll be checking in tomorrow to hear of your OPK results :)


----------



## laurac1988

Yup still on night shift. Four hours to go!


----------



## fuschia

That's right! Although any time ive kinda attempted it before it tends to die out within a few days! Or I totally forget about it ! 

Laura- sounds promising! !

Tbh ive never noticed ovary pain- prob have had it bit don't take much notice! 

Woken up today with achey stitch type pain on right side then it was both sides and nkw more funny feelings on right! 

I wonder if that's ov pain!?

Temp still not up so told hubby we are on again for tonight! 

Made my peace with only me going on top and have a new 'method' involving an instead soft cup!!

Xxxx


----------



## fuschia

So when the opk goes negative that means you have ovulate right? 

And if yoi have ovulated do you still have time? 

For example if I ov this afternoon.... would bding tonight still be good as the egg comes out and hangs about for a while?

Or is when you have a neg opk its all over and egg has been out and moved on already? 

I know you guys arent fertility specialists but I guessed you would know more than me :)


----------



## Tmb0047

If your OPK is neg today you still have a shot...If your temp was still down then ovulation is not yet fully complete. You will probably ovulate today and that still gives you about a 24 hour window to catch it :) GL, GL, GL!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Is definitely still go for it today!

My OPK is still teasing me! I expect it will be positive tomorrow


----------



## fuschia

Ok ladies. I think new action plan is bd this eve - as early as poss- prob 8pm.

Then take temp in am and If still down we try to bd in am too! ( easier said than done with a toddler alarm clock that can be quite un predictable) luckily its dh day off tomorrow so its possible before I leave for work!

Oooh Laura - you must be peeing on a lot more sticks now trying to catch that surge!

I did an opk mid morning which was nwg but I have been drinking more. 

I wanna drink cos I wanna make my body work well at this time. ... but I wanna not drink so I get clear results! Hard to know what to do!!

Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed your plan will mean success!

I'm hoping for +opk in the morning, my uterus feels like it is about to burst! I can only assume it's the egg get ting ready to pop.


----------



## Tmb0047

Its so hard for the timing to use the OPK's. I have my one cup of coffee in the am and then nothing else...Hold for as long as I can and then I'll do my OPK. After that I usually drink 2 huge cups of water in the span of about an hour...have a tea in the afternoon and then another huge glass of water....then try to really cut down at about 5pm so that I can hold up for another OPK around 8pm (I only start doing 2 OPK's if I think I'm getting close to O)....

Laura - Still early for you though right? When did you O last cycle? CD18 or something? Hope its blaring positive tomorrow :)


----------



## laurac1988

Last cycle my +opk was cd24, but that was without the soy. Last time I took soy the +opk was cd17. Hopeful, hopeful! Probably a little more hopeful than I should be considering we tried for almost a year before with no success, but positive mental attitude never hurt anyone 

I'm having to drink a LOT of water just because it feels a little dry down there (apparently soy can do that) but I'm not drinking for three hours before I do an opk. Saying that, when I get a positive I get it on even a dribble of wee... Haha


----------



## fuschia

Laura its great that you arw so in tune with yourself! 

Im useless ! Although I felt stuff going on at about 9am then not much since. ... maybe that was it!? Find out in the am!

If I have oved today then its 1 day sooner than last month. 

Thinking up ways to instigate bding near enough as soon as dh arrives! Might involve a little prep and dd early to bed!
I have 2 opks left but I don't really see much point in doing them... im drinkjn too much and I think they will be neg... plus they aren't going to affect what I actually do anyway!

Are you off nights now laura? Make things easier if so won't it! Has your temping been ok while working nights?


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds like a plan!

Yeah am off nights now. I didn't temp during the nights. Just used an average temp


----------



## Tmb0047

I peedONS :) haha....feels good getting to this point in the cycle! Because of my PCOS I ALWAYS have lines on my OPK's...today's test was actually quite dark...not positive, but dark enough to make me worry about missing our shot....Sure hope it stays negative until at least Friday but Saturday would be even better :wacko:


----------



## fuschia

Fingers crossed tmb!

The whole timing thing can be pretty stressful can't it!

My night not going swimmingly. ... told hubby id be waiting for him in....ahem appropriate bding attire. Then as he was ababout to leave he got held up as boss wanted to have a chat about him not doing as well as he should be!!

So that's meant im waiting for him and ring to check how far he is and he hadn't left! Plus mood isn't going to be ideal now! So just sitting patiently with the pup now waiting!


----------



## laurac1988

Oh boooooo! Silly boss!

Tmb - I always have a line too. But no pcos


----------



## fuschia

Well today is now covered. 

I think we are at the end of our capabilities. .. been years since we been at it this much!

The idea of going flat out like this for months on end stresses me out lol!


----------



## laurac1988

Good news! Fingers crossed you catch the eggy!

Oof! Ovulation pain


----------



## fuschia

Watching 1 born every minute. I usually avoid this prog like the plague! 
2 reasons -
1--im well jel!!!

2-bit sad ill never prob get to give birth naturally !

Bit here I am watching a water birth :) beautiful really


----------



## laurac1988

I'm watching too


----------



## Tmb0047

I've never seen that show. I'll have to look it up at some point...I've heard about it a lot!


----------



## fuschia

Positive this am laura?

Regarding my temps... took temp at 5am when dd tried to get into bed.... 36.23 so not risen much at all. Then went toilet and went to sleep for 2 more hours till 7am and it was 36.63!!!

Bit un sure which one to take!

If its 63 then im quite sure I oved yest!

What a pain. What would you ladies do? Wait till tomorrow am to get a better idea ? X


----------



## laurac1988

I would go with the first temp Hun. Tends to be more accurate. It may be that you're having an ovulation dip and your temp will go up tomorrow, which would mean ov yesterday :/) fx!

Nope. Still getting there. Am getting impatient now
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/B43DC52D-FDBC-4420-AB62-C97466772CB7_zpsdqkfnpk1.jpg


----------



## fuschia

So does ov rise in temp mean you over the day before yesterday. .. not the day before?

I do quite often do 2 temps when this happens and usually they aren't that much diff!

Oh well... oh god does that mean we should bd again this pm!! Blimey


----------



## laurac1988

No as far as I understand temp is reflective of the previous day. Sometimes because of the estrogen surge when ovulating, some women get a dip in temp. That may be why you have a little dip to signify the egg actually popping out. If you look at my chart from last month I have an EPIC ov dip! Temp will probably go up tomorrow. BD tonight would hurt, cause sometimes you can still catch up to 24 hours post ovulation. I've it a shot if you guys still have the energy haha

I took another pic of the same test ten mins later. I think it may go positive today.
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/5449b682f22e2229f8849ccb8fcd3d5c_zps8f4f781d.jpg


----------



## fuschia

Fingers crossed laura!

I hope your donor is all ready for you. 

Just a question. ... do you ask your donor to do certain things? 

Like - eat well, take vits, no ejaculating within a certain time frame before donating?


----------



## laurac1988

It's not going to be today. The OPK is still negative. Maybe tomorrow...

We don't ask him to do anything, no. We will if it takes a while, but for now we want as little of an impact as possible. He does already take vitamins though


----------



## fuschia

Just was curious that's all!

Ill see what I can do re tonight. ... 

Had a busy day today ending with taking pup to his training class! 

So annoyed about this am temp glitch but k recorded the low temperature like u said. Figured its better to seem like I oved later than too early x


----------



## Tmb0047

Sorry I was MIA today ladies...Made a day trip to the city with the kiddos. The baby had a Dr appointment and then we hit up Walmart and McDonalds :) I live in a town with 1500 people so Walmart and McDonalds are rare luxuries! hehe

Laura - That OPK is getting close...It has to be positive by tomorrow! Exciting!

Fuschia - I would use the first temp as well. how much earlier than normal was it taken? I've done a bit of research that says you can adjust by .02 degrees for every hour early your temp was taken...I always just leave mine alone though as I prefer not to fiddle with my temps too much. I'd try to get one more BD session in if possible...then you both can have a break :)

AFM - OPK is still negative! YAY! CM is watery today thou....Hope O holds off till the weekend! Picked up a two pack of FRER at Walmart today...I WILL save them for 10 and 12 DPO :) I have a few cheapies that I can use before then!


----------



## fuschia

The lower temp was 1 hour before normal and higher was 1 hour after normal. 

Today my temp was 36.49 so higher than it has been. Not a giant rise but it wasn't last month so maybe that's just how my body goes! 

I guess ill see the next few days what happens.
X


----------



## fuschia

Having googled It.
Ive read that a temp rise is 'usually 0.2deg ' so that would be about right for me here . However I did hhave higher temps up to 36.41 ( so only 0.09 less) earlier in the month. Saying that, my chart last month isn't dissimilar as I had a high temp cd8 and this time it was cd9-funny how there are similarities!


----------



## MolGold

So what day are you ladies at in your cycles? I am CD16 and hope to ovulate in another 2-3 days! here's to +ve OPKs and +ve HPTs!
:dust:


----------



## fuschia

Hi molgold!

Laura and I are cd18.
Laura hoping to ov in next few days and we are waiting to hear of the much awaited positive opk!

I think I have oved yesterday and waiting to get that confirmed with 3 high temps. 

Tmb I think is cd12 and waiting for positive opk but doesn't want it before weekend as hubby is out of town and he is vital part ! 

Have you been trying a while?


----------



## MolGold

fuschia said:


> Hi molgold!
> 
> Laura and I are cd18.
> Laura hoping to ov in next few days and we are waiting to hear of the much awaited positive opk!
> 
> I think I have oved yesterday and waiting to get that confirmed with 3 high temps.
> 
> Tmb I think is cd12 and waiting for positive opk but doesn't want it before weekend as hubby is out of town and he is vital part !
> 
> Have you been trying a while?

Hope for BFPs this month for everyone! :flower: Lol, yes, DHs have that one and only vital part it seems ;)

I have had a previous loss from an unplanned pregnancy abt 1.5 yrs ago and didn't try after that until this January. So this is really my 2nd cycle TTC. My first cycle TTC was annovulatory which really threw me off since I have very regular periods. This cycle too, it seems I am late since its CD17 and I am not expected to ovulate till CD 19 / 20. FX!


----------



## laurac1988

OPK is still not positive and my temp rose. I really REALLY hope I didn't miss it


----------



## fuschia

Oh right ... I think my temp goes up a bit more gradual than a steep rise... could yours do the same? 

Can u think of any reason why your temp might be up?

Is the opk still looking progressively darker? If you missed all together wouldn't opk gone very faint now ?


----------



## laurac1988

Opk is still fairly dark. My temp does usually do a gradual rise after ov so fingers crossed it's just a fluke temp. May be because it was wearing pyjamas and I don't usually, who knows. I'm just getting frustrated as should have had +opk by now :-( there was a cycle I did soy where I had a 60 day cycle and didn't ovulate at all. I hope this is not that, although I did take a lower dose and the last time I took the lower dose my cycle was just fine


----------



## fuschia

I can totally understand your frustration but maybe your surge is just taking a while to build up! 

Try to keep positive. Looking forward to hearing you've got that positive whenever it may be!

Id have thought pyjamas would make a difference if you don't usually have them on! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

The pic is a bit dark but SMU today is almost almost almost there
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/EB321AEF-6128-488A-994D-DCBA06F0D242_zpsifalicja.jpg


----------



## fuschia

Well that must be encouraging! 

Must be around the corner! I hope mr donor can come at short notice if needs be ! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed! I think it will be tomorrow. But then I've thought it will be lots of different days and so far it has been none of them...


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura, that is definitely getting close....Any chance to get the donor tonight and tomorrow night, or is it just a one shot deal?! I know when I feel close to O I am sometimes so excited that it effects my sleep which then in turn effects my temps..I'm guessing its just a fluke temp :)

Fuschia - Today's temp looks promising....I am usually a slow riser as well....I'm sure it will continue to rise over the next few days :) Did you manage one last BD session last night?


----------



## Tmb0047

MolGold said:


> So what day are you ladies at in your cycles? I am CD16 and hope to ovulate in another 2-3 days! here's to +ve OPKs and +ve HPTs!
> :dust:

Hi Molgold! +OPK and HPT vibes right back ach'ya! Welcome to our little group :) Feel free to stick around!

As Fuschia said, I am CD12 today and hoping to get negative OPK's until at least Saturday as DH wont be home until Friday or Saturday. I sure I hope I don't go early...the earliest I've ever O'd on a medicated cycle is CD18 so I'll be pretty peeved if my body all of a sudden decided to surprise me!


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- well last night I woke up propped up in bed very late where I had intentions of waiting for hubby to come to bed and then bding but it had obv taken it out of me and didn't manage. 

Did manage a quick one this am though not that im sure that helps at all!

I can't believe all the bding recorded on my chart! Im still feeling a bit pessimistic about it though. .. like if nothing has happened for 7 months... I can't see it happening this month! ! But who knows! 

Id love so much to have a xmas baby but just need to see whats in store for us all I guess! X


----------



## laurac1988

It's just a one time donation thing, so I'm hoping tomorrow is the day. Would rather wait for a clear positive then jump in far too early. Gah... Being gay sucks sometimes. This is one of the times!


----------



## Tmb0047

lol Laura....Yes, I guess it has its draw backs....but the good far out way the bad, right :) I so hope this all works out for you - THIS CYCLE!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun. I hope so too for all of us here 

With the tests I'm almost certain it will be tomorrow 
See the thing is it did this exact same thing last month. Was so so very close to positive on the first day, then the second day it was CLEARLY positive, and the same for one day after that. Then back to negative. So I think it's safe to assume that even if I get a positive tonight, it will still be positive tomorrow, so a donation tomorrow will be fine as I do not usually ovulate until 24 hours after the first positive. 

First day (close)
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/893c63d730bb4c7152b400c7123c11ef_zpsa9926ac5.jpg

Second day (clearly positive)
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/4f23615f719589738f951eaac4434d0b_zps5521eaf6.jpg

Last months chart was first positive on day 24, second positive day 25 and ovulation day 26. So I'm hopeful that I will have a super positive tomorrow, another on Friday and ovulation on Saturday. Of course will get a donation tomorrow ASAP. I'm not expecting ov on the same cd as the soy usually moves things forward when I take it 
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/63d59b243cfa84578d8772212625dc68_zpse3b9495f.jpg


----------



## Tmb0047

Are you taking anything for your LP? 9 days is a little on the short side. I've heard vitB helps a lot...

That is a good looking chart though...very clear :)


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah I'm taking vitamin b complex and red raspberry leaf capsules in the hope of lengthening it. I've only been taking them two months so will give it a little longer before I try anything else

Man my ovaries hurt!


----------



## fuschia

Got everything thing crossed for you Laura! 

Having a stressful day with dd and pup. Its one of those days I find myself wishing we didn't get the puppy as bad as I feel to say it.

Just so hectic here sometimes! 

Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sure it will all be worth it when they are both a bit older and they are best friends  

I have the horrendous sinking feeling that we're going to be let down again


----------



## Tmb0047

Oh no, laura.....by the donor or the cycle?!

Fuschia - we have a pup to....she's almost 3. Really good dog but we moved her from the country in to a town and now I feel like she may be better off back out in the country. We have some friends willing to take her but we are undecided about letting her go just yet. Big decision!


----------



## fuschia

LaurA' has donor said something or acted some way to make u think that?

Tmb- big decision! Our lab puppy isn't a bad pup by no means just normal! Tbh it depends on how dd is being to how easy it is to deal with puppy behaviour! Just clocked on too that she's been climbing up and smuggling him treats from the table!


----------



## laurac1988

He's just being blasé. He's being all "oh I don't know if I can." And "will let you know" and just taking forever to reply to texts, sven though I can see that he's read them. It's just making me uneasy.


----------



## Tmb0047

Have you talked with the back up at all? I would hate to see another cycle without you even having a chance....I would get that back up donor on stand by right away....or maybe just go with him instead!


----------



## laurac1988

I would but he is away for three daaaays. Typical


----------



## laurac1988

Right. He's agreed to tomorrow late evening. Fx I get my + OPK tomorrow and he shows up

Why are men so unreliable?!?


----------



## fuschia

Oh great Laura at least he has agreed to it! Have you used this donor before or is he perhaps a bit nervous?

Sounds like you can use as many donors on the books as possible!

I so hope you get a positive opk tomorrow am :)

I have been feeling lots of pulling etc on my right side and I keep thinking omg what if I haven't ovulated yet and we missed another chance! Its just exhausting though! Got my 1st positive opk on Saturday so surely I would have oved by now and this am was the start of my temp shift!

We certainly don't have any more bding in us for now!!


----------



## laurac1988

We used him once before when Amy tried. Fingers crossed he keeps to his word!

I reckon you will have ovulated already. Sometimes the egg travelling down the tube can be a bit painful I think?

I re known Monday was your ov date, which makes your bd pattern perfect


----------



## fuschia

Oooh I do hope so. Been talking to hubby ans his hopes are very high either cos its not happened yet! But I think you naturally sort of drop your expectations to protect yourself from disappointment don't you!

I hope he sticks to his word laura! I can imagine how frustrating and vulnerable it must feel to have to rely on someone like that. 

Is it usually pretty awkward when he comes over? Or are you quite relaxed and used to it now?


----------



## laurac1988

Last time we inseminated it was in a hotel, but I don't think it will be awkward. Cup of team send him to do his thing, he leaves and then we do our thing


----------



## fuschia

Hehe sounds fine! I am gonna cross my fingers for you that you get both a positive opk and a willing donor!


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun! Then a thread full of bfps!


----------



## fuschia

Well I can see on your chart that your temp has gone down so that's the 1st good news!
Now im just eagerly awaiting the news of the blazing positive :) xx


----------



## fuschia

Ive put my data in for this morning and ff has given me an ov day of cd16. I think you said you thought it was cd 16 laura? Im wondering why it is cd 16 when the temp rise that actually went higher happened on cd 18 and so I would have pin pointed ov at cd 17 myself!

Also.... the lines are dotted. .. you more experienced tempers know why this is? Many thanks!!


----------



## laurac1988

Ov will usually happen on a dip, as the surge in oestrogen can make your temp drop, so I reckon cd16  also, the dotted crosshairs are because of the Ewcm a few days before.mif you take that out it would probably give you solid ones 

No positive for me. I'm getting so frustrated this cycle I really am. And we can't get a donation until it is positive


----------



## fuschia

Oh Laura... still neg! Will donor be flexible and hold on for you ?

Or is it only tonight he is agreeing to... in which case it must be worth getting him over anyway if that's all he can do?

When is back up donor back? Maybe the surge will wait for him!?

Thanks for info on my chart! 

Re ewcm.... I had been drinking gf juice every day since af and was excited to see it on that day..... but it was never to be seen again!!!


----------



## laurac1988

He probably will be yeah. I don't want to just do it today just in case it happens in a week or so and I can't get a donation,then the one today would be a total waste of time.

So frustrating!
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk62/tanvu32/britney3a.gif


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - look at you sitting at 3DPO! Exciting :)

Laura - I can't believe it's negative again.....it was so close yesterday! Is it still *almost* there?

Looking like DH will be returning to me on Saturday.....so close but so far away still. I'm missing him :(


----------



## laurac1988

Frustratingly yup... Still almost. The bottom one is a clearblue and is clearly negative, which is comforting. Guess we just have to wait and keep testing I guess :-(
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/8df161f007d5311c9b872f5c1c0c5c1b_zps2e2040c5.jpg


----------



## Tmb0047

I'd get so confused testing with different brands! Lol I see these are all negative but if one was positive and another was negative, I'd be a mess! Not sure if its the same brand, but I use the green tabbed test in the middle......it was frustrating for while but once I got my first clear positive I am more confident with them now :)

I so hope you get that blaring positive tomorrow...or maybe even later today!


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed. We'll see how it goes. I'm just going to take a bit of a chill pill now and wait for it to happen


----------



## MolGold

laurac1988 said:


> Fingers crossed. We'll see how it goes. I'm just going to take a bit of a chill pill now and wait for it to happen

I am frustrated too at CD18 and OPKs getting darker but not quite :(


----------



## Tmb0047

I'm sure both of you ladies will be getting your positives soon :) Maybe I'm praying so hard for mine to stay negative for a few more days that it is rubbing off on to you both! Sorry...hehe....


----------



## fuschia

Afternoon ladies! 

Yes I know. .. Im 3dpo ! That happened all of a sudden it feels but I think it was because we were so busy bding what felt like every 5 mins!

I feel like I have a spot of thrush now though ( sorry tmi) I have cream at home but not sure if its wise to ise just in case... I usually steer clear of things that say do not use if pregnant in tww! Do you ladies? 

It's very annoying though :(

Not much longer tmb :) I know how you feel as I miss hubby when hes away with work!

Laura- glad to hear your are chilling. .. that might help!


----------



## laurac1988

Maybe just crank our the cranberry juice Hun? Although I'm sure using the cream would be fine as you don't use it right up in there if you know what I mean. I would probably steer clear of tablets, but the cream should be fine  otherwise just drink lots of cranberry juice and water and flush that bugger out haha!

He'll be home soon Tmb 

Still waiting here, but it's ok.mi can't be arsed to stress. It will happen when it happens. I'm writing a few reviews for the blog. Can't wait for when I can review baby products one day!


----------



## fuschia

Thanks! I already take a cranberry capsule every day to try and ward off this type of thing! 

If I can't bear it ill use a bit of cream but hopefully I can fight it off! 

When I conceived dd we obv did a lot of bding ( because we fancied it rather than to a schedule! ) then the monday ( approx 2 days after I conceived) went to doc as had a blooming uti and she checked I wasn't preg which obviously I want only a couple days after oving and gave me anti biotics not safe for use in pregnancy! But obv I was pregnant with a bfp 1 week exactly after that!

I wanted to avoid all that this time so take a capsule a day to ward off nasties!


----------



## laurac1988

Yikes! Stupid anti bs! I would definitely up your water intake and try and flush it out

Have two very tired doggies here after chasing them around the garden with the hose pipe...


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - Yes, get yourself some cranberry juice...and maybe some yogurt to eat. I've heard you can put pro biotic yogurt down *there* as well. Suppose to help with itching and help heal! Who would have thought!

Laura - Read the blog and I am craving me some peppermint tea! I may have to make a trip to the store. I have some loose leaf strawberry peppermint mix....maybe I'll have a cup :)

Molgold - Your chart is showing fertile CM so that's a good sign that O is close :)

DH called and they are having a weather day and have been unable to complete any flights today...If they don't get back in the air then he might not be home till Sunday now :( Boohoo!


----------



## laurac1988

I hope he gets back in the air soon! Strawberry peppermint mix sounds amazing!


----------



## fuschia

Thanks ladies for advice! 

Tmb- its sods law isn't it! I hope it all works out!!

Finished work now and not working rhe the weekend ! Hooray! But hubby is working both days of weekend :(

Just me and the troublesome two i guess! 

Can't wait till we are all getting near to testing territory xx


----------



## laurac1988

Oh boo! I'm off at the moment but back at work tomorrow and working the whole weekend. Boooo!


----------



## fuschia

Morning! So I shall wait to hear how the opks are doing!

My temp dropped this am at 4dpo so that was un expected. .. its close to cover line and having googled I think it could be a secondary estrogen surge whatever that may be !!!???

Hope you have a good day at work laura!

Hope you get news that hubby will be home Saturday tmb!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm mentally giving up this cycle. Just going to keep peeing on things and hope for the best. Nothing positive yet , but I did a direct comparison between last cycle and this one and I'm sure the opks haven't been positive yet
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/01CEFDB4-DBAD-455F-AAB1-768FC48E2DD5_zpspilgxyv7.jpg
Last month's positive was cd24 so maybe it will be then... But either way I'm going to assume this cycle is anovulatory or I have missed it. Thankfully I am temping so I will see of I've ovulated without a +opk


----------



## fuschia

Maybe the soy hasn't had as much of an affect this time.

I think you will ov but later on!

It must be hard cos you have been expecting it for days now! 

Most important thing is you keep peeing on opks and temping then your doing all you can and if you will get a chance this month.... you will def catch it :) xx


----------



## laurac1988

I really hope so Hun! You'll have your bfp by the time I ov


----------



## fuschia

God.... did you not give your ovaries the message that we were meant to ov and test on same time days!!! So selfish of them! ;)


----------



## laurac1988

I know right! Come on ovaries!


----------



## MolGold

laurac1988 said:


> I know right! Come on ovaries!

Could you possibly try a follicular scan to check how your follicles are growing and your expected ovulation date? I got one on CD18 (follicle size = 14 mm) and realized I still have couple of days to O ( since ovulation needs follicles > 18mm).
It removes a lot of guesswork from the process.


----------



## Tmb0047

Morning ladies :)

Laura - Are you kidding me?! Friggin ovaries! I guess all you can do is keep testing and temping and wait it out. I don't think you'll end up annovulatory....just delayed. Fuschia may be right about the soy....may not be taking the exact same affect this time around.

Fuschia - Strange about that dip.....I'm sure it'll pop back up tomorrow :)

Molgold - Thats great that you got a scan yesterday! How many more days do you figure before that egg pops?


----------



## MolGold

@Tmb: I don't know for sure. Follicles grow 1-3mm per day. so it could take 2-4 days. I have one more scan scheduled Monday to see how close I am to ovulating / if I already ovulated. In the meanwhile, temping and OPKs are my new best friends :D


----------



## laurac1988

I can't have a scan unless I go private, which will cost about £300 here so unfortunately not an option. I hope your ov comes soon!

Fuschia - I hope that temp dip is a good thing 

Tmb - I know it's infuriating right! Although I've had a look back over my cycles and turns out I always get a few dark tests around cd16-19 so I'm assuming that was why my tests have been dark. It happened last cycle and happened my first ever cycle TTC too, and I always got a strong surge about ten days later . Fingers crossed for next week Tuesday/wednesday


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- yep bit odd but i googled and it cod be secondary estrogen surge. .. the things tou learn in this ttc journey! !! How are you today? Hows those opks holding off?

Mogold- never heard of a follicular scan! Sounds interesting! At a private place near me they offer a ecan few times in your cycle so maybe its the same thing. 

'X


----------



## Tmb0047

OPK still negative and cervix is not yet soft so I think we are golden! Still looking like DH will be home on Sunday sometime...Then hopefully he will be able to spend a few days at home with us :)


----------



## fuschia

That's sounding really positive tmb!!

It will be great if it works out perfectly! You must be missing him so much though :(

As much as my hubby can be a pain. .. if hes away ... I just want my pain back!! 

Xx


----------



## fuschia

Ladies are your ff charts set on advanced or fam?

Just saw a thread about it and went investigating. 

When I googled it I found something saying it should be on fam as more accurate but ff is recommending advanced xx


----------



## laurac1988

Mine is on advanced x


----------



## Tmb0047

Mines on advanced as well! I find it more accurate!


----------



## fuschia

Thank you! I put mine back on advanced! Wonder what that is all about! On fam it moved my ov day by 1 day to cd 17!

Who knows


----------



## laurac1988

Dead person temp again today.
Please don't be an ov dip...


----------



## fuschia

Oh I bet its not :) you must have taken it early if your on here 5.18am! 

My temp is higher after yest dip but not back up there! Maybe it will do it gradually. 

Got the worst thrush EVER its really getting me down :( I think ill go to pharmacy today and get pessary as I read its the tablet you should steer clear of in preg.

It sucks had such a bad night. Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry the thrush is being crap!
I take my temp at 0430 every day as that's what time I get up for work x


----------



## Tmb0047

hmmm, that is quite the dip Laura. Have you done your OPK yet? Why don't you want it to be a O dip? Does tonight not work for a donation? Is the back up back yet? 4:30am is a disgusting time to wake up! I've been complaining all week as my little keeps getting up at 6am! :) I shall stop complaining!

Fuschia - Temps are still above your cover - Looks good :) Sorry about the thrush as well....sounds horrible!


----------



## laurac1988

i dont want it to be an ov dip because it would imply ov already happened. opk was still neg last night and was neg this morning and afternoon

*waits*


----------



## Tmb0047

I see! Well then I hope it's not either....I'm sure you haven't missed it! You are testing often enough that O shouldn't be able to sneak by you like that :)


----------



## laurac1988

Hope not


----------



## fuschia

Good morning ladies. 

I hope you are all well! 

Tmb I hope hubby is back with you shortly! I have just googled time in canada and there are various time zones it seems! But I got the jist that your behind us (gmt) and are in early hours of morning so it can't be long till yoi wake up, hubby returns, and the opk is allowed to turn pos! Do you think it will be soon ( your pos opk).

Laura-how are you feeling ? I took a look at your journal and it seems youve been down :( then sort of pickekf yourself back up once yoi have investigated previous charts! 

Another handy reason to temp! Otherwise you could be feeling all is lost! 

Me- im having a nice sunny weekend with dd apart from feeling a bit crummy with thrush- its amazing how much it can being you down! 

I had 'feelings' like ov pain I guess until about 4dpo and now nothing. I hope its all a good sign but you never really have a clue do you! 
X x


----------



## laurac1988

Hey hun

Hope your cramping is a good sign!

Yah I got quite down in the dumps over things being a bit delayed but im ok now, especially as my temps are confirming that i havent missed it! Was talking to a friend this morning about the possibility of him donating to us, which would be SO much more useful as he is so sweet and reliable. Just going to have a chat with his wife about it. He's our god daughter's dad (the little one in my avatar)

apart from that just working. opk still negative. boring!


----------



## fuschia

Oh wow that sounds great! 

How lovely to have a friend consider that for you!

Plus you knke his fertility is good and you know the children he produces are lovely !

I hope his wife agrees!
I guess it just helps to have as many donors as possible!

In 1 month.... could you potentiallyuse more than 1 donor? To up your chances? Or is that a ridiculous question? 

Obv you wouldn't know till baby born who the father was!?


----------



## laurac1988

i know. i would be thrilled if he agreed as he is so reliable and lovely and theyre like family anyhow

no, couldnt use more than one donor per cycle. Purely because it's speculated (but not proven) that sperm attack eachother if theyre from different men. so like typical boys they would spend more time squabbling than fertilising


----------



## fuschia

Well you learn something new every day! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

indeedy 

his wifey said no. but its ok. theyll be part of our child's life regardless


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Awe, that's too bad she said no....but I can see it being a pretty big decision for her and I'm sure she it wasn't an easy choice for her. With the other 2 potential donors, will there be contact afterward....any sort of relationship with the future child?

Fuschia - I'm up! Just past 7am here. I am on central time in Canada :) Sounds like you're having a good day thus far (besides the thrush). Not sure about O....think I still have a few days....just noticing some wet cm the past 2 days so hopefully it won't be long....just long enough to get some good BDing in ;)

Molgold - Did you O yet?


----------



## laurac1988

its all fine though  id rather her say no if shes not ok with it even a little bit. the donor who is our main donor does not want contact, but our back up donor wants picture updates and his details will be available for the child when they are older and maybe want to know more about them


----------



## MolGold

@Laura - I think you have it sorted there. All the best!

@Tmb: No, I don't think so.. This is getting frustrating! I am going tomorrow for the scan to confirm either ways.


----------



## Tmb0047

Molgold - what was today's temp? Looks like you had quite the rise yesterday...

**Vent warning**

Just spoke to DH and there is a slight hold up....there's still plenty of time to fly home BUT shitty weather is on the way! I am going to be so sad if he can't get out of there before the nasty weather hits :( Frig! So frustrating and I don't want to complain to DH because he is already stressed out enough about it. I even shaved my legs already! lol

Is it too early for wine?!?!

Anyway, I guess its out of my hands and all I can do is try to be positive....


----------



## laurac1988

i hope hes back soon hun x


----------



## fuschia

Hi again ladies!


Laura- oh that's a shame but like you say its much better she says no of she has even a little doubt! Especially with them being your friends you don't want awkwardness or to fall out! 

Tmb- oh no! How frustrating for you :( must be so disappointing I really hope he can be home asap.

So ive had a lovely family day and thrush is getting easier to bear after pessary but can yoi believe I have the sucky symptoms of a uti now :( 

I do all I can to avoid these having got 1 when we conceived dd after lots of bding. I take a cranberry extract tab every day and drink lots of water ! 

I have a treatment in my cupboard but not suitable during pregnancy so again I want to be safe not sorry! 

Aaaaargh! I can't go through this every month. Anyone got any further tips to avoid than what im doing? Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

eurgh sorry hun sounds like a nightmare. keep upping your fluid intake. all you can do is try and flush the bugger out!


----------



## fuschia

Thanks Laura! Just a bit of an in convenience atm - not too alarming but ill see how I feel in am as I hate to leave anything like this to progress! But im hoping its just a few symptoms and will go with water water and more water! X


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - Sorry about the UTI symptoms. On the plus side - this happened before you got your BFP last time! Maybe it's actually a good sign :) sending positive vibes!

Laura - was your OPK still semi dark today?

DH is on his way! Should be home in less than 3 hours so long as weather doesn't force him to land in the middle of nowhere! I've got my fingers crossed that he makes it.....I've got EWCM so he better make it!


----------



## laurac1988

Yay I'm glad your DH is homeward bound!

Tonight's opk
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/e838851b2c224b11c0a936c7cb8539d1_zpsd1820971.jpg


----------



## Tmb0047

Hope it gets darker for you soon!

I'm going to patiently wait for my OPK now as well :) Maybe you and I will O right around the same time....then wait it out in the TTW together!


----------



## laurac1988

Me too!mi feel like the PM one is slightly darker...


----------



## Tmb0047

I agree...are they both dry? Mine always look a bit darker when wet then they dry a little lighter.


----------



## laurac1988

Yup both dry 

Maybe will go pos tomorrow


----------



## fuschia

Oh great news hubby home soon tmb!

Laura- pm def darker :)

Look forward to seeing am! Are you working next few days?

Its funny hkw much more aware ofyyour body you are when ttc.

Felt a fee v light cramps very central about an hour ago! Im watching out for implantation cramps! But its not like you know for sure once you have them anyway! Im feeling really hopeful at the mo but already not looking forward to potential disappointment 1 week today (af due)


----------



## laurac1988

I'm hopeful for you too Hun! Everything crossed!

I'm off work now until Friday so fingers crossed I ov before then


----------



## Tmb0047

Touch down! He's landed! Should be home within the hour :) I am one happy wife!

Have a good night ladies!


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaaaaaay!


----------



## fuschia

Morning! Hows the opk Laura? You must have half of bnb waiting for you pos with your journal too!

Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Still being a tease!


----------



## laurac1988

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/04B519EF-9372-4CA2-BC69-89F0F4BBC0D1_zps2aoixo55.jpg
TEASE


----------



## fuschia

Yup certainly is! Gotta be this week though surely ! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

I hope so Hun I really do. Last month the first blazing pos was cd24


----------



## Tmb0047

Boo! Geez, is it ever teasing you! Are you still getting ovary pain?


----------



## fuschia

Morning tmb!
Iesee you were busy last night ;)

I had a dream that I gave birth to a little boy and allowed hubby to have complete decision on his name. He registered him as 'Bert' and I was thinking oh no what have I done!


----------



## Tmb0047

Yup ;)


----------



## laurac1988

Morning tmb! Yup ovary pain is ever constant. Was a little more this morning though so who knows! Glad you started your bd for this month

Fushcia that dream is hilarious. Bert! Lol

Still edging towards positive
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/3FA2F59C-5F19-4F7E-8014-E95AF4BF940B_zps5l2ashwq.jpg


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - that last pic does look a little darker! Maybe tomorrow! My opk was negative this morning but Ill test again this evening. 

Fuschia - I let DH choose our DS's name....luckily it was one we both liked :)

Hoping to see a positive opk tonight or tomorrow. EWCM yesterday and today and cervix is ripe so Id say O is very close :)


----------



## laurac1988

Fx your o is just around the corner Hun. I have ewcm and cervix is high and open, but that happened last time my opks went dark. Fingers crossed it will actually lead to ov for me this time.


----------



## fuschia

Oooh your both on the cusp!
Im 8dpo tomorrow. ... I have no pg tests in house but 1 cb digi.... im debating whether to go buy some of my fave early testers ( superdrug) or just wait it out till day of af !! (Sunday)


----------



## laurac1988

I always tend to wait it out, but that's only because I hate seeing bfn and it always was. How are you feeling? Any symptoms to report?

Tonight's opk is really getting there! I hope tomorrow is the +
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/58d871e25fa03e2a65b9715944b055f8_zps2532a3cc.jpg


----------



## fuschia

Symptoms- well ive been quite tired and I have been a bit crampy today- most of which seems to be on right. Waking up a bit nauseous! All these things arent on heard of for me though! I need to start adding them to my chart so I can see when these things occur in a normal cycle cos I just can't remember tbh!

With dd I had a bit if cramping and I was mega tired! Got my bfp 5 days before af due x


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers and toes crossed for you Hun!


----------



## fuschia

So do you wait till after af is late then laura? I imagined you having 100s of the 10miu tests stacked like your ov tests :) x


----------



## laurac1988

I do have a bazillion tests stocked lol, but that's only because I anticipate a long time of trying. I squally try to wait until the day AF is due. Doesn't always work out, but I would rather see a definite line if there is going to be one rather than a squinter


----------



## fuschia

Watching obem and already cried !

Ive been feeling v emotional in general to add to my list... again not un heard of for me! X


----------



## laurac1988

I love obem!


----------



## laurac1988

Opk still negative. Pretty much hate my body at this point. I'd not think I'm going to ov this month. Just hoping it doesn't end in another 60 day cycle like the last time I took soy... But that time was a much higher dose, which is why I only took a low dose this time


----------



## fuschia

Laura - I'm sorry you are feeling that way about yourself :(

When you have previously had an anovulatory cycle, did you get these nearly positive OPKs throughout like now?

xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Nah they were always pale. They darkened slightly but not to this extent

This afternoon's
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/893E710E-24E0-4E60-B6D3-48EACA6ADD18_zpsefo2qw7i.jpg


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Frig! Why can't our bodies just work?! My OPKs are being stupid as well! I blame them rather than my body :) Nit sure what's up!

Fuschia - how are you feeling today?

Molgold - how did the scan go?

AFM - no BD last night :( DH fell while playing street hockey yesterday (he was trying to take me out, but the ice in our driveway took him out instead! Hehe)...OPK is still light though so I guess we can try for every second day until it's positive. DH does not want to know when I am Oing so I have to sneak in the BDing sessions without being pushy!


----------



## fuschia

Laura- well that's got to be a good sign then! You can see that surge is coming and your body is gearing up! Im really crossing my fingers for you!

Im feeling a bit odd today. .. was feeling mega nauseous this morning and a bit of diahoera ( sorry tmi) then I felt better as day went on. Just been to gym and didn't jog as foot hurt but did cross trainer. .. then went to do usual weights on my legs ( where you open you legs wide around weights and push in) but straight away something didn't feel right in lower tummy/uterus area so I stopped to be on safe side!

Can't remember doing this work out 5 days before af before so could just be how things ate before period! ?

Been cramping a lot... well more of a stitch feeling!

As usual. .. plenty of reasons I could be feeling all this!! Xxx


----------



## Tmb0047

You ladies sure are quiet tonight! Must have had busy days which have distracted you from the crazy TTC world! Hope you all have a nice relaxing evening :)


----------



## laurac1988

Fuschia hope they're positive signs for you!

Tmb hope you're good!

I'm just frustrated at the moment. Running out of steam already


----------



## fuschia

Ive been to puppy training ! Im nursing my sore hands from an over excited lab taking his treats with his razor puppy teeth! 

I hope things more for you tomorrow Laura :)

Tmb fingers crossed your pos will come soon but hope hubby is ok!? Will he be up for bding again soon u think? X


----------



## fuschia

Morning! 

If I discount the big dip I had at 4dpo... my 2 charts have very similar trends... temp dropped a bit today- like it did last month then went up slightly before creeping down!
Can't be a good sign im guessing x


----------



## MolGold

Hey Girls!

I finally got a +OPK on Monday, and Tuesday scan showed I had ovulated already, at CD23! Should I be concerned since its so late? Also could not fit in BDing on Monday ( CD22) so we did it only on Sunday and Tuesday. Hope that's enough. 

Also have one more concern bugging me. I had a toothache Monday night so took 4 doses of Diclofenacs then on, till tuesday night. I researched about it being harmful to implantation and pregnancy and stopped right away :( I really don't want THIS to be a reason of not concieving this cycle! 

Laura - hang in there! You're so close!

TMB: Aw! Hope your DH is well now.. 

Fuschia - Temp drops at 9dpo could suggest implantation.. FX! Just check for temp rises through next week


----------



## fuschia

:((( crazy tww fuschia strikes again! 

I told you I only had 1 test a cb digital. .. well today I used it. Had a nice morning on out and was bursting as didn't use toilet when out for 4 hours and I just thought. ... ooh go on.

I got my bfp on cb digi with dd 4 days before af ( today)... so I wondered and obviously bfn.... o had told myself od shrug it off and just buy another to use sunday... but no... crazy tww fuschia strikes and I March off to asda to buy some of their more sensitve tests (15miu) and again nothing. ..

So feeling awful now and I knew I would! Its just the bgn staring at you that os so dis heartening. .. wish I could be more like you laura and have some self control!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Oh Hun! It's still so early so give it a few more days and who knows. If the dip is an implantation dip it will still take a couple of days to show on even the most sensitive tests. Still have fingers crossed!

We're getting a donation tomorrow morning as my opk looks like this
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/D9CB0E5F-D312-4883-9280-6EFC1D075A39_zpsmy4f2rri.jpg


----------



## fuschia

Laura that's so good! How releaved you must be! 

I can't imagine today is an implantation dip as it happened last month too and out of all the days id say I have felt less going on today symptom wise!

I know its a few more days to wait .. I guess I just feel it's all over because with dd I was getting bfps at this point. .. although I guess its possible I was ovulating earlier then.

Argh seriously. .. this time next month I need you ladies to remind me not to test ! Its so much better to go through these days thinking you might be preg- then you just have the disappointment when af comes but at least you are in the new cycle then and don't have to wait. 

Are you getting donation early tomorrow am? So exciting ! X


----------



## Tmb0047

Molgold - Yay for O! I'm sure the BDing you got in should be okay. Also, I wouldn't stress about the meds either. You are far enough away from implanting that the meds will be out if your system. Yay for 2 gals being in the TWW!

Fuschia - I would have caved as well...don't be so hard on yourself! Laura is right, it is still early! I didn't get my BFP until 11DPO and it was very faint even then. Give it another 48 hours as implant could be today :)

Laura - Yay for a nearly positive! Double yay for scheduled donation! I've got my FX'd for you!

AFM - I'm confused with my OPK's! Took a test at 8am and it was nearly positive. Did another 4 hour hold (1 cup coffee only) and tested again and it was lighter?! Not sure what to make if it... Thoughts? I'll try to post a pic...


----------



## laurac1988

Don't give up just yet Hun. Every pregnancy is different x

Yup he's coming over early tomorrow morning to provide the goods!

Tmb - mine do that sometimes dark light dark light. Keep testing x


----------



## Tmb0047




----------



## fuschia

Thanks ladies. .. I guess ill still hold out hope. .. what else am I going to do the next 4 days.. mope?! Lol

Tmb- its like the bottom two should be the other way round! They aren't miles different. .. perhaps it was just a case of urine being ever so slightly more dilute? 

Could you do a 3rd and see how that compares?


----------



## fuschia

So hubby and I have just sat down and worked out dates.... the next TWO months will be out for us if I don't get bfp this cycle! 

Dh is away on training in portugal right over fertile period next month and then away over fertile period month after.. literally both times couldn't be more spot on :( so our next chance to try is 2.5 months. .. in june :( 

Fingers crossed that a little embryo is making itself comfy today !! That wait is gonna be agonizing!


----------



## fuschia

So hubby and I have just sat down and worked out dates.... the next TWO months will be out for us if I don't get bfp this cycle! 

Dh is away on training in portugal right over fertile period next month and then away over fertile period month after.. literally both times couldn't be more spot on :( so our next chance to try is 2.5 months. .. in june :( 

Fingers crossed that a little embryo is making itself comfy today !! That wait is gonna be agonizing!


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks for the invite Tmb0047

Awh good luck with ov ladies!!! :)

Laura :hi: Good luck for donation tomorrow!! Really really hope this is it 4 u! :)

Hey everyone, hope you don't mind me joining? Still on my missed donation cycle but expecting AF around Sunday....hope our donor can make it this time :/


----------



## Tmb0047

Molgold - just had a look at your chart...nice rise! What setting do you use on FF? I only ask because I'd say you O'd the same day as you positive OPK....probably later in the day or I guess the wee hours of the morning on the 23rd. I only think it bacause your temp was already up on Tuesday morning. Either way, you're in the TWW and I'm rooting for you ;)

Fuschia - sorry about the next 2 cycles. I'm going to pray hard that you get that BFP in the next few days and don't have to be sad about bad timing! Any chance his trips may change?

Laura - GL in the morning! Hope all goes smooth for you :)

AFM - Ill do another OPK tonight when my wee is more dilute. Going to jump DH either way as cervix is prime right now. I only hope that O will be late tonight or early tomorrow b/c I'm not sure I can convince DH to go for round 3 tomorrow night. He is off for the day so maybe I can seduce him while DS naps.


----------



## Tmb0047

Hi Carly! Glad you decided to pop by :)


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun :)


----------



## fuschia

Thanks tmb.. im pretty bummed about this! This cycle was the hardest we have ever tried and I was feeling like if no bfp.. its ok be case we will repeat and get closer to getting that bfp!

Now its a bit of a downer. .. if no bfp we have 2.5 months to wait! 

No chance of either of those dates changing im afraid. If my cycle changes at all we might get a slim chance one month.

Next month. .. if I ov on day 16 again ( and af starts this sun) we could bd the morning of cd 15 which will be worth doing x


----------



## laurac1988

Hey Carly! Nice to see you here 

Well OPK has gone back to stunningly negative. Cm has dried up almost completely and my temp is dead person low. Either I ovulated during the night or this isn't it yet. We're getting the donation anyhow as when I woke up he was already on his way over, but I don't think this is it :-(
We may be able to get another when and if I get a + this cycle


----------



## fuschia

Laura. .. how disappointing! Did you use fmu? Could that have made difference? If so I expect you would have done a 2nd by now!?

Despite this... how did the donation go? X


----------



## laurac1988

I did use FMU and havent done a second yet. I kept peeing all through the night so I don't think my pee was particularly concentrated, but I do normally get a + with FMU

Donation went fine. Just hoping to ov soon now. My monster temp drop this morning could be to do with ov maybe, but not sure.

Hey at least if it doesn't happen this month I get my holiday...


----------



## fuschia

Yay! That's it you have to see the silver lining. 

I slept horrificly last night. .. so much on my mind. I can't believe this stupid timing over next 2 months! ! But silver lining. .. 2.5 months I could lose about 2 stone... don't have to worry about taking it easy in gym... just go for it!

Also... we took dd to Disney Paris in dec and it would be great to do that again... so we will be able to!

If I play my cards right. .. may even get a dun holiday in oct. Both things that wouldn't have happened if I was due 1st Dec. .. yep I also did a test this am with fmu. Deffo feeling out! X


----------



## carlywarly

Awh man Laura! Hopefully you should be still be fine though and deffo in with a chance :D My last surge was pretty early and terribly short - I did deffo ov the same day as my + lol :/ Why do our bodies feel the need to throw everything out of whack when we TTC?! Good luck on 2ww

Good luck Fuschia...sounds like a plan - fx you get that bfp though :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Hhmmm....it sounds like you may have O'd in the night or maybe your surge is over and this is a pre O dip and you'll O today. I guess tomorrow's temp will give you some more insight. Glad you got your donation :) 

Fuschia - Look at you being all Mrs. Positivity! Looking at the bright side of the negatives is a good plan....and all the things you came up with sound great! 

Good morning Carly! Or I guess afternoon for you :)

AFM - plugged in + OPK for yesterday as my test before bed was pretty darn close and today's test is a positive without a doubt! Blaring positive :) I managed to get DH in the mood last night ;) Not sure what tonight will bring?! Almost feel like I should have left him alone last night and jumped him today instead....


----------



## Tmb0047




----------



## fuschia

Tmb- well if im not positive I will fall into a nasty cycle of negativity! Which is not good for anyone! 


Ooh good for you with the bding and pos opk! My fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## MolGold

Carly - Hey welcome! What is up with you!

Fuschia - Great to hear you so +ve.. your BFP is on the way!! :D

Laura - Happy you got the donation and I feel positive vibes from that dip.. FX!!

Tmb - Yay for that + OPK!! BD like there's no tomorrow!

AFM - My FF was behaving weird and calculated CD 22 as O day, when I know it was CD23 eve as confirmed by the scan. CD22 morning was the + OPK. SO now I am 2 DPO and in TWW :D

Though I had a dip today and I never had a huge temp surge afterr O anyway.. should I be concerned? :|


----------



## carlywarly

MolGold said:


> Carly - Hey welcome! What is up with you!
> 
> AFM - My FF was behaving weird and calculated CD 22 as O day, when I know it was CD23 eve as confirmed by the scan. CD22 morning was the + OPK. SO now I am 2 DPO and in TWW :D
> 
> Though I had a dip today and I never had a huge temp surge afterr O anyway.. should I be concerned? :|

Thanks hun :)

Your chart looks excellent and no, the dip is fine :) Not a huge drop and nowhere near your cover line :) Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## fuschia

Molgold... I think that's a pretty big surge after ov.. both months I have temped my 1dpo temp is only a tad higher before it goes up properly! Re temp dip..m maybe its a fall back rise ( I been googling after my 4dpo dip) which is quite normal! 

Hope you ladies are well tonight! X


----------



## fuschia

Well... a HUGE dip this am!.
Must be my pre ov dip!
This didn't happen last month... just had a tiny grad drop but I guess this is whats meant to happen right! 

Af is due sunday though. .. 2 days so ill see if this means she will turn up early! Do you ladies get temp dips before af? Is it 2 days before? X


----------



## laurac1988

I don't tend to get a drop before AF. It could be a good thing. See how it goes Hun x

I had an OPK that was actually positive last night and my temp went up this morning. Hopefully it continues to rise and I can confirm ovulation


----------



## fuschia

Bleurgh... af is here.

1) why on earth has it arrived today? ? This makes my cycle 26 days instead of 28/29. Its also 11dpo today so does that make my luteal phase 10 days?

Laura that's great news :) x


----------



## MolGold

Thanks for your support girls, I feel so much better with you guys there! :)

Fuschia - SO sorry AF got you :( Stressing can change your cycles.. mine became longer! Chin up for coming cycles!! Its great you are being so +ve !

Laura - Congrats.. finally, huh! Wish you all the baby dust there is! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry to hear that Fushcia. That would make your LP ten days which is ok. Was so hopeful for you :-(


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - does early AF mean you'll have a shot to catch the egg this cycle before DH leaves for work? 

Laura - Yay! Hope your temp keeps going up and up! So hoping you get a BFP!

Molgold - How are you feeling? Are you symptom spotting yet?

AFM - no temp rise yet over here....should O today so I hope to see a temp shift tomorrow morning. We will see if I can get DH to give it a go again tonight.....


----------



## laurac1988

I'm not really trusting the temp rise yet unless it's sustained, but it certainly took me by surprise this morning!

Fx for your temp rise soon tmb x


----------



## fuschia

Laura - I bet it will go up further in am and yoi can settle into tww! Just as I settle into new cycle!
I thought I remember you saying your lp is 10 days and you were trying to lengthen in? I initially felt a bit worried that it was going to be a problem. .. but u think 10 days is fine? 

Tmb- your on my wave length there! Hopefully if I ov on cd 16 or 17 again then yes we will have a shot this month :) following on from that, as long as this cycle is no more than 28 days. .. we mau just have a bit of a shot at the following cycle too!

U never know. .. maybe af came 3 days early for a reason! ! This has never happened before ! !Maybe reflexology has something to do with it! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

I did a lot of research on here and there are plenty of ladies who got a bfp with a 9 or 10 day LP, but 12-14 days is the ideal from what I hear. Ten days is certainly not the end of the world though x


----------



## fuschia

Thanks laura... im feeling pretty positive atm... I feel like I been cut some slack being able to (hopefully) try this month! 

Fingers crossed that part of my cycle doesn't decide to change too! Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

G'morning!

Laura - what are you making of today's temp?

Fuschia - hope AF is being kind to you. Glad to hear that timing should work out for trying this cycle.

How are our other ladies?!

AFM - huge temp rise today! I did wake up with a sore throat and a bit if a cough...I dont feel feverish but I guess it could still have messed with my temps a bit. We didn't BD last night :( I'm a little sad about that but my cervix had closed up be evening anyway so I'm doubting many swimmers would have got in. Guess I'm in the TWW!


----------



## fuschia

Well I hope this tww will bring you success tmb!

Im crossing my fingers for all you ladies! 

This thread should get quite fun cos now there will prob always be someone in tww! Unless you all gt preggers and leave me... which would be fab but you gotta stay in touch! !

Im cd2 today and finally sitting down and thinking. .. what shall I do this month. ... grapefruit juice. ...nah ive given up with that! Barely made a difference! 

Anyone got any suggestions ? Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - no temp today?


----------



## laurac1988

Hey I put one in now. FF has given me crosshairs but no doubt they will take them away tomorrow when my temp bottoms out. I really don't think I have ovulated. Just now waiting for this cycle to end so I can get on with next cycle


----------



## Tmb0047

I hope that's not the case. I had a cycle where my post o temps were really low (pretty much pre o temps) and it turned out I did o. Hope it's turns out the same for you.....sometimes the strangest cycles end in a BFP!


----------



## laurac1988

Will have to eat and see how it turns out. I'm just not sure about this month. Stupid soy screwed me


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies! 

Had my reflexology last night as I have it twice in a cycle so will in 2 weeks before hopeful ov time!

Laura- are your temps very different yo usual post ov temps then? Or is it just the way you are feeling that makes you think you didn't ov?

I hope the tww goes fast for you both! 

Ive ordered 50 green ov tests! And a tube of preseed in prep for this cycle! Conceived dd with pre seed. Have been using conceive plus this time x


----------



## laurac1988

They are low for my normal tww temps. Very low

Fingers crossed the pressed does good for you x


----------



## MolGold

Fuschia - Preseed is a good idea, as per what I've heard. I have less CM too. Wish we got it here.

So ladies in TWW, when do we test? :D I'm itching to!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm not certain I ovulated so dunno about testing x


----------



## MolGold

laurac1988 said:


> I'm not certain I ovulated so dunno about testing x

Aw! Think positive.. I really hope this cycle doesn't go to waste for you Laura :flower:


----------



## fuschia

If you did laura... which I think you did! You timed the insemination really well!

X


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - your temps are very confusing....wish you could confirm O so you don't have to hang in limbo :( Are you still OPKing? If so, how are they looking?

Molgold - I'm trying to hold out till April Fools day but I doubt I'll make it till then! I'd be 11DPO then which is when I got my positive with my last baby....we will see! 

Fuschia - How are you doing? Is AF on her way out? I used pressed when trying for #3....wasn't a huge fan as I kinda felt like a slip'n'slide! I suggest you use a lot less than what is recommended!

AFM - FF gave me my crosshairs! Yay! 3DPO :)


----------



## laurac1988

Yay for crosshairs!

I'm still OPKing. They are still dark but negative


----------



## carlywarly

Hey ladies :hi: Hope you're all well?

Laura, stoopid tempos confoosing you!! :/ Hope you really have ov'd n just have lower temps this cycle!

Good luck with testing tmb and Mgold!!...very exciting!!

Fuscia hope you're doing OK

AFM Af arrived this afternoon so hoping we may be able to time things well this cycle!! :D


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies! 

Tmb- great for cross hairs. .. not long till you will know if your successful this time! 

Af is on her way out. .. just spotting really. Just getting stuck in and busy with dd social schedule and getting the house sorted ready for summer and hopefully ov time will be here before I know it!

Boring phase now! 

Got my fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## fuschia

Laura- that temp has gone up a lot today :) Thats a good sign isnt it?

Just booked my pre ov reflexology in for next week! It really helps me get through the weeks and is a lovely silver lining when I get AF.

I recommend you go do it all of you! Really has chilled me out too!

AF has pretty much left the building.... CD 5 today so only a few days till the BDing will commence again! I think I might start on CD 10 x


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah I'm quite happy with the temp rise. Let's see how it goes. I'm still not hopeful but I'm certainly interested to see what happens from now.

Let the bd commence!


----------



## Tmb0047

Wahoo, Laura! Nice to see that temp up a bit! Hope it stays up now :)

I'm feeling like my temps have been low the past few days. I definitely O'd, but the low temps make me wonder how my progesterone is this cycle. I know it peaks around 7DPO so hopefully I'll see it rise. The cycle I conceived my DS on fumera my post O temps never dropped below 97.7 and spent a lot of time at 98 or higher!


----------



## laurac1988

Fx the temps peak for you Hun . I've seen plenty of bfp charts with fairly low temps though


----------



## MolGold

Yay! Laura's temps look good! And I Hope AF treated u ladies well, Fuschia and Carly..! Soon you will be :sex: away! 

Tmb - Could That be implantation dip? How do we know when we implanted, looking at temps ?

Finally I saw a surge in my temps last 2 days which is on track with 7DPO, with help from Progestrone tablets though. And as usual, I can't WAIT to test :D


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - are you confident that you've O'd yet? I'd say you have :)

Molgold - were on the same thread in the TWW :) I see your itching to test!

Fuschia - What's the plan this cycle? I guess you're about ready to start :)

Carly - when do you typically O? What's your plan for this cycle? Will you just get one donation and is your donor commuted to this cycle? Exciting!!

AFM - was happy to see my temp up this morning :) Hope it stays up! Was super hungry yesterday.....like seriously starving! I ate everything in sight - gotta live the after O hormones :) hehe


----------



## fuschia

So tmb is trying to wait till 1st april... when are mogold and laura testing ?

I have been and bought 4 frer from boots today ready as I learnt from last cycle that I just have to test early and a cb digital in the house just isn't helpful in those instances! 

Never used frer before... I got some after I saw everyone here uses them for early testing but they weren't the early result ones! 

I googled fertility yoga and started trying some poses last night! So that's new.

Keeping up with the amazing reflexology. Ditching grape fruit juice. Going to try jogging every few days. 

Think we will start bding cd10 but dh was suggesting we should 'practice' before then! This is still my rest period!! Looks


----------



## Tmb0047

Actually, I am planning for the 31st :) But it may now be bumped up to the 30th as I have paired up with another lady in an attempt to motivate each other to hold out! Either way it will be an early test as those dates only place me at 9 and 10 DPO. I usually start peeing on internet cheapies at 7DPO and save my FRER for 10DPO...so holding out and not peeing on anything until 9 or 10 DPO would be inprovement! 

I say give DH a practice session :) Its always fun to just do it with no expectations! Buts a bit of the fun back in to things! (On the plus side, it'll get rid of the old swimmers that have been hanging around for the past week or so :) hehe


----------



## fuschia

Ooh so not long at all till you test! Exciting! 
Also got some other supplies from ann summers today... need tk try and make all this ttc fun! Hubby is a very visual person!

Ill save all that for around cd 15 I think and ill see how I feel tonight! 

Hes pretty good and will keep his sperm supply fresh on his own under my instruction!


----------



## MolGold

Fuschia - Woohoo! exciting times coming up and :thumbup: to your sweet and caring DH!

Tmb - yes i realised we are on that thread :D So monday is the plan? I will be 13DPO then, and I am ok with Saturday as well. 

How about you Laura?


----------



## Tmb0047

I am committed to Monday :) We can do it! Technically Monday as I'll only be 10DPO....You are one tough cookie to hold out until 13DPO!


----------



## MolGold

Last cycle I was so convinced I tested from 5-6DPO till way past 18DPO. So yes I am am keeping away from that this cycle. Plus I need support to test! I don't have the heart to do it alone :)


----------



## carlywarly

Tmb0047 said:


> Laura - are you confident that you've O'd yet? I'd say you have :)
> 
> Molgold - were on the same thread in the TWW :) I see your itching to test!
> 
> Fuschia - What's the plan this cycle? I guess you're about ready to start :)
> 
> Carly - when do you typically O? What's your plan for this cycle? Will you just get one donation and is your donor commuted to this cycle? Exciting!!
> 
> AFM - was happy to see my temp up this morning :) Hope it stays up! Was super hungry yesterday.....like seriously starving! I ate everything in sight - gotta live the after O hormones :) hehe

Hey sorry for late reply hun. Well I typically get a +OPK around cd 19 and ov usually 2 days later. Last cycle buggered me up donation wise as I got my +OPK cd 16 and ov'd the day after (same day according to FF). Really hope to be back on track this cycle though. At least my pre ov temps are looking less manic this cycle - last they went a little psycho lol. Donor is hoping to be available but is planning his annual easter family vacation thing...so I may be out again - but we shall see and I will keep my FX :)

I am so excited for you ladies waiting to test!! Eeek!! I got a pos at 9dpo with my 1st pregnancy and 7dpo with my little man :D 

Laura your temps are looking awesome!! Hope that soy worked!! :)

Really keeping my fx for all of you...Fuscia we may be on the tww together?


----------



## fuschia

Carly! Yes I should think so! Im cd 6 today and should with any luck ov cd16/17 . So depending on when you ov this month you might just be a few days behind :) love to have tww buddies! 

So do you prefer to ov later and get the time to get sorted with donor? Rather than oving earlier? 

I just love this group. When I started this thread I never could have imagined getting lovely group of friends! Ive tried before and no reply but obv I got right timing this time! X

I check this more than Facebook now to see how everyone is doing! X


----------



## laurac1988

I don't think I will be testing this month Hun as I'm spotting. It's getting a little more frequent so I think I might be out.

Hope this group gets some bfp soon though


----------



## fuschia

Well 6dpo would be a good time for implantation. .... I hope next few days bring something other than af!!! X


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Carly! Yes I should think so! Im cd 6 today and should with any luck ov cd16/17 . So depending on when you ov this month you might just be a few days behind :) love to have tww buddies!
> 
> So do you prefer to ov later and get the time to get sorted with donor? Rather than oving earlier?
> 
> I just love this group. When I started this thread I never could have imagined getting lovely group of friends! Ive tried before and no reply but obv I got right timing this time! X
> 
> I check this more than Facebook now to see how everyone is doing! X

I'd prefer to ov later so I know what's what and can plan ahead hehe. Yes, hopefully only be a few days between us :)

Laura, it could be implantation...I really really hope you get your bfp x


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - what a strange cycle you are having! I sure hope it's not AF! There are a ton of people who spot during the TWW....and a ton who also end up with BFP's! I hope it lets up and goes away.


----------



## laurac1988

Weeeelllllll it's definitely AF. It's heavy this morning. But that's ok. I'm still pretty sure I didn't ovulate this month so I'm just glad the cycle didn't go on and on and on and on. My last anovulatory cycle was 60 days. 
Cd1. I hope this one is the one. No more soy for this lady!


----------



## fuschia

Laura :(

Must be nice to know where you are at though! 

You were definitely trying to ov! I guess soy is a biy hit and miss you for you as you did ov with it 1 cycle didn't you.

Sp your joining me and carly in waiting to ov now! 

Have you considered going to drs as they may prescribe clomid?

Are you going to leave your body to it this cycle or have you got something else up your sleeve? X


----------



## laurac1988

Nah this cycle I'm going to continue with the bits but just leave my body to it


----------



## carlywarly

Wow Laura...bizarre cycle for you!! :/ Well I have my fx for you this cycle! As Fuschia said - we're 2ww buddies now :D hehe. Don't blame you for not wanting soy again!


----------



## Tmb0047

Yes, bizarre for sure! Glad you are thinking positively toward this outcome. I agree with the no soy as well...Just let this new cycle run its course.

I guess the three of you can cycle up now and we will have another little group all together in the TWW!

Just you and me, Molgold! I've got my fingers crossed for us both! We need a BFP in our group!


----------



## MolGold

Aw, Laura! I am happy to see you so positive about AF. The great thing is you three can pair up this cycle.. yay! :thumbup:

Yes this thread WILL have BFPs soon :) Monday, here we come!


----------



## carlywarly

^^ Good luck ladies!!! :dust: got my FX for you both too :)


----------



## fuschia

Morning ladies. .. testing day is coming! ! 

I joined a thread called bfp by mothers day back in dec and so that's that's one over ! Lol when I joined it felt so far off!.

Laura- I read on your journal you were at blue water yesterday. I was in blue water on Wednesday! 

Went into build a bear too :) its about hakf an hour from me and I often go there rather than pay for parking at the more local shops in Maidstone. 

Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - Mothers Day is May in Canada! Its been so strange hearing so many ladies mentioning it on here lately....took me a while to figure out that it was on different days :) Maybe you will get your BFP by Canada's mothers day!

Carly - if AF lightening up and heading out?! I bet your about ready to get things started!

Laura - How are you doing? I saw your pictures on Facebook yesterday - looks like you had fun!

Molgold - How are you feeling? Any new signs or symptoms?

AFM - 7DPO and nothing really to report. I'm busy cleaning and packing for our trip....we head out this afternoon sometime. DH is out on a flight right now - should be back around 1...and the kids are in school.....hoping to be out of here by 3ish. Only have a 4 hour drive to complete today so its not so bad :)

Also, one of my friends had her baby yesterday and he is so cute! I am hoping to meet him tomorrow :)


----------



## fuschia

That must have been confusing tmb!

I think my new target needs to be more realsitic and achievable! How about. ... before Xmas! If we can't manage it by then.. theres gotta be something wrong! Tbh I think I'll give it another 3 months before I start investigatng... first stop will be dh sperm analysis!


----------



## laurac1988

Hey everyone. Super busy at the moment but I am reading  hoping for some bfp in this group soon!


----------



## carlywarly

Hey yep AF just about buggered off :) Wnna get stuff sorted but still gotta wait to hear from our donor about his plans :/ 7dpo eek..I'd have already done a gazillion tests by now!! lol

Really hope everyone is doing OK? :)


----------



## mummaof2bumps

Today is CD 1, trying to conceive #3, been goin at it since December, after my MC in October. I have bought a CBFM and going to try it for first tine this cycle! Ive heard many success stories, have any of you ladies used it?


----------



## fuschia

Evening carly oh I hope mr donor is available! Do you just have 1? Did he donate when you conceived your son too? 

Mumma... hey there! I haven't used cbfm myself. .. I have been curious about it though. Does it work in the same way as the advanced tests in that it gives high and peak days? It mustrbe more advanced than the tests though xx


----------



## mummaof2bumps

Hi Fuschia, yes they work like that, but you turn it on every morning and it tells you wheter to test or not. Has a memory of your past 6 cycles (if you go that long) and adjusts itself to you and ypur cycle, if that makes any sense?. Im new to it too, so will keep you posted as to its usefulness:).

I bought it because I read lots of reviews of people becoming within 2 cycles, a wee pricy so I hope it works well:)


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Evening carly oh I hope mr donor is available! Do you just have 1? Did he donate when you conceived your son too?
> 
> Mumma... hey there! I haven't used cbfm myself. .. I have been curious about it though. Does it work in the same way as the advanced tests in that it gives high and peak days? It mustrbe more advanced than the tests though xx

Hey :)

Yep just the one donor and no, unfortunately the donor we had for our son retired late last year. We were very disappointed at first - but hey, just one of those things - and we desperately want Isaac to have a sibling :)

How are you feeling? Excited about this cycle?

Hey mumma good luck to you hun, and hope the monitor works for you. I haven't used it either. I just use cheapies then smiley's to confirm a positive. We also use Conceive Plus, just in case I ov a little later than I expect :)


----------



## fuschia

Mumma- yes do keep us posted! Its something I have seen but its the price that has put me off. I wasnt sure how much more helpful it would be than using ovulation sticks so would love to hear how you find it! 

Carly- aww that's annoying. ..but is what it is I guess and you have prob found another great donor. 

Am I excited about this cycle. ... the more this ttc journey goes on... the less I get excited each cycle because I feel like its less likely to happen! But im being positive andwill try my best :)

Had planned to start bding last night but dh was late from work so will start tonight! In a perfect world- it would go cd9, 11, 13 then id get my pos cd15 for 3 days in a row but who knows if that will work! X


----------



## carlywarly

Awww how I would look at it is there is only a 25-30% chance of conceiving each cycle (apparently) sooo...law of averages should mean you are that bit closer to your bfp!  FX for you.

Haven't met donor yet but been chatting for over a month. He seems really nice so we shall see. Will be interested to see how many cycles it will take this time...I was very lucky before. Wonder what's in store lol


----------



## laurac1988

I used the cbfm for a cycle and it really naffed me off. Found it too high maintenance. That's just me though


----------



## fuschia

Well dh has been working mega late every night this week! 

Feeling sorry for myself so just ordered pizza which isn't going to help my cause but it helps me right now as im looking forward to the pizza arriving! !

Hope all are doing well! 

I wonder if anyone in the group has taken a sneaky early test?


----------



## MolGold

Hey Momma.. cheers to a new cycle!

How are you girls doing? Fuschia - nothing like a lil indulgent binge.. Dh surprised me to a shopping + dinner date at this upscale place since he knew I was down this week.. :) Now I am feeling super!

I was wondering too if Tmb has caved it - I am really anxious about Monday :|


----------



## fuschia

Moldgold that sounds fab!!
Your chart is looking good. How many months have you been trying? You don't have any more charts viewable. 

The pizza indulgence is over and I don't feel as good as you do put it that way lol.

Xxxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Hi momma :) and all you other ladies!

Quick up date before bed .....I have not caved! 9DPO tomorrow and going strong :) No symptoms really though, so I haven't really been tempted. I'll try to touch base tomorrow again once we get settled in at my moms!

Take care :)


----------



## MolGold

Girls, I had some heavy spotting today. Pretty sure I am out, though I never start AF at 12DPO.. well! I have no words to describe how I feel. I really wanted this BFP as a 2nd anniversary gift to my DH ( which is on the 18th) :| I am just gonna lay low awhile now.

All the best TMB, I am rooting for you .. :flower:


----------



## Tmb0047

So sorry Molgold :(

I'll let you guys know what happens with my test in the morning!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh Mgold here I am hoping that it's just breakthrough bleeding?!!! See how the next few days pan out

TMB Huge masses of good luck and :dust: for tomorrow!!! FX tightly for you :)


----------



## fuschia

Molgold... im sorry :( its even mkre heart breaking when you havr your heart set on it because of a particular time etc... I know from xmas and jan when it was dh bday which2 was the day I got af. I know it's hard but I hope you stay positive and have a lovely anniversary and move on to next month which is a whole new opportunity xxx

Tmb... well done for getting this far without caving! Im looking forward to the update when you've woken up and tested !

Carly... hope your doing ok and will know soon if you can try this cycle. 

Laura- I been on your journal and you've venue very busy... you now have been to 2 of my fave shopping centres blue water and mcarthher glen in ashford! Xxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Can you see it?


----------



## fuschia

Yes I can see something! 

Is that your bfp there tmb?

Its not an evap is it?

Oh how exciting! Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Tmb0047 said:


> View attachment 749545
> 
> 
> Can you see it?

Deffo see a line hun!!  Eeek very exciting congrats!!!!! yay xx


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks so much hun and no doubt you're all geared up for bd ing!!  Wish u lotsa luck!! x



fuschia said:


> Molgold... im sorry :( its even mkre heart breaking when you havr your heart set on it because of a particular time etc... I know from xmas and jan when it was dh bday which2 was the day I got af. I know it's hard but I hope you stay positive and have a lovely anniversary and move on to next month which is a whole new opportunity xxx
> 
> Tmb... well done for getting this far without caving! Im looking forward to the update when you've woken up and tested !
> 
> Carly... hope your doing ok and will know soon if you can try this cycle.
> 
> Laura- I been on your journal and you've venue very busy... you now have been to 2 of my fave shopping centres blue water and mcarthher glen in ashford! Xxx


----------



## Tmb0047

It's a BFP! Very clear in real life :) I'm in shock!


----------



## laurac1988

Omg TMB congraaaaaaaats! Happy and healthy 9 months to you xxxxxx


----------



## fuschia

Well congratulations Tmb. That's amazing news xxx


----------



## carlywarly

How many cycles TTC hun? I am so very very happy for you...and I am a sucker for those BFP's - could look at them all day!! lol All the best for you and have fun in the pregnancy forums xx


----------



## fuschia

Well tmb your our first bfp :) 

You must be so happy xx

Carly I am gearing up... started cd and going again tonight when I come home from work ( about 10.30pm).

Im feeling pretty chilled and I thknk its because im concerned I won't ov in time and I don't wanna pin all my hope on this cycle just in case! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

I'm going to try and chill this cycle too. At the moment I'm not that Impatient. So just going to take. The rough with the smooth and chug along


----------



## fuschia

I like it laura.

Im quite enjoying coming on here still. I used to think coming on here would make me obsessed but actually this last month or so has helped 

I can come here and get stuff off chest and be reassured etc where ad before It all stayed in my head and that made me more crazy! 

I hope your ok Laura and looking forward to trying again in a few weeks! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

I'm alright. Just trying to go with the flow at the moment. I have ages before we try again as don't usually ov until cd24. So will be dropping in


----------



## fuschia

Just a thought. .. shall I make a post in ttc buddies ? Will u all follow me over ? 

Just seems that's where this should be!

Any ideas of quirky name to call it?... looking at you laura!


----------



## Tmb0047

Thanks ladies :) Yes, I am so happy!

Carly - we were NTNP since our son was born (18 months) but with breastfeeding I wasn't ovulating. Then I got AF a few times since July but still were not trying or tracking. Technically we've only been trying since January. I used fertility meds this cycle to help me O a lot sooner than I normally would :)

I plan to keep an eye on you ladies :)


----------



## carlywarly

Awh so wonderful!!


----------



## laurac1988

Our donor has disappeared off the face of the earth.


----------



## carlywarly

laurac1988 said:


> Our donor has disappeared off the face of the earth.

Oh no Laura!!! :/ Maybe he's on holiday or something?


----------



## laurac1988

Nope. Just disappeared. Haven't heard from him for a couple of weeks. Not since he donated to us. He's usually good at texting back even if away.

Searching for someone new, really wish we didn't have to involve a third person


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Sorry your donor is being difficult. I'd say it's a good idea to find a new donor and maybe give the old one the heave-ho. You don't deserve the in around! I sure hope this cycle works out!

Carly - Are you all set for this cycle?


----------



## fuschia

Oh no Laura. Sounds like TMB said you could do with finding another for peace of mind. Someone you know you can rely on!

Do you mind me asking how it works.... do you pay the donors per donation or just once you get a bfp? Or is there no money involved?

Well my opk this morning was very negative! Last month I got my 1st positive OPK on cd 15 ( tomorrow ) but hadsome strong ones on cd 14 (today) but cant remember what part of the day. This time im doing them once per day with smu urine but this aftenroon I am going to try again.

It will be sods law after oving on cd 16/17 for 8 months at least that this month I dont because hubby is away from cd17!

Hope all you ladies are ok x


----------



## laurac1988

Hope your ov shows up soon Hun!

The donor messaged me back eventually, but I'm going to keep looking for a back up. This guy is so unreliable sometimes and we already lost one cycle to "yeah I can do it... It might be able to do it... I will see what I'm doing..." Then an hour before he's meant to show up "sorry can't"

We pay travel expenses. Technically it's illegal to charge for the sperm itself but some donors do. But most legit donors just ask for their travel costs


----------



## fuschia

I see!
So perhaps its a case of 'seems a good idea at the time' but then when it gets a bit in convenient you just cant be bothered. I guess thats the problem when theres no major incentive... you need to find a really nice guy that really wants to help! Im sure they are out there!

Im thinking about getting my husband's sperm analysed soon! a) i think it will be interesting to see how his swimmers are b) just maybe that could be whats holding things up for us!

He's put on some weight since we conceived dd.

He cant wait! lol


----------



## laurac1988

Exactly that

I'm sure he's fine but probably a good idea to get him checked out


----------



## carlywarly

Awh glad you got a reply Laura!! :) I am going with a different donor now too because the other one would leave weeks between emails!1 Not good when you only have 1 shot a month lol. Hope you find another more reliable donor hun.

TMB yep I am all set...just hope donor is!! lol I will be testing OPK wise from Monday. Hope everything is going well for you...no doubt it hasn't sunk in yet!! ;)

Fuschia, awww really hope you get that +OPK within the next couple days hun....be a right pain in the ass if not!! :/


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, 

TMB - a belated congrats on that BFP!! I am so happy for you :) hope this is first of many !! I see you guys are nearing your O days - FX!!


I have been on a hiatus owing to a fowl mood with AF and loads of work pressure. April is not the month for me it seems.. First, Hubby wil be away on business during possible O days(CD 19-22). Last month we had such good timing! This cycle I am not so hopeful that BDing in CD18 is going to get me a BFP considering I can O as late as CD23. Also, my 2nd anniversary falls on the 18th - and we will be apart :( unless i take time off work which looks tough. Hmmph!


----------



## fuschia

Molgold.... I know how your feeling as that was the case for us until my period arrived early! 

As it is... looks like im not Oving same time as last month anyway as last month it was cd16 (today) and today I don't even have a proper positive opk!

Last chance we will have is tomorrow morning so im hoping for s positive opk this afternoon and ov tomorrow! 

God this ttc is stressful isn't it!

So... looking through the posts on b n b- I keep seeing psychic reading come up.... any thoughts? 

Im feeling a bit down today and thinking I think id find some comfort in being told when this is all going to work! ! Particularly IF itiis!!

So any ladies in our group done this ? What do you think? It looks like it's all done by email !


----------



## carlywarly

Awww Mgold hope you have some luck with ov/bd ing at the right time this cycle hun!! It's disappointing about anniversary too :( Hope you manage to work something out.

Fuschia I wouldn't waste any money on those psychic readings hun...I had one in 2012 telling me I would conceive that sept and have a little girl. Lol I conceived in the Nov and had a little boy...also telling me I will conceive another in May 2015. Really hope to conceive before that :/

If it's something that might make you more hopeful then maybe you should get it for that reason...but no doubt it will be your time soon anyway :)


----------



## fuschia

Thanks molgold! 

So you must hav3 succumed to the temptation back then!
.I bet it was pretty disappointing when you didn't conceive in the Sept ! But you obviously didn't have long to wait! 

Never even occurred to me... juys came across these posts and people were getting very excited about their readings! And there are people saying theirs came true... then I also read an article where a psychic was going on forums with different names and posting that she'd had a reading from herself and it turned out to be true! So conning people! Xx


----------



## fuschia

Fricken opk isnt positive yet!

I was so hoping to ov tomorrow! All I can do is bd tonight and tomorrow am before hubby leaves and then see when temping says I ov. Not like I can alter our ov days this cycle but how annoying! 

I have never got a positive opk later than cd 16 since ive been doing them!

My opk is very close mind you.... maybe it will turn tonight!

Im having reflexology in 1 hour so maybe that will help x


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Thanks molgold!
> 
> So you must hav3 succumed to the temptation back then!
> .I bet it was pretty disappointing when you didn't conceive in the Sept ! But you obviously didn't have long to wait!
> 
> Never even occurred to me... juys came across these posts and people were getting very excited about their readings! And there are people saying theirs came true... then I also read an article where a psychic was going on forums with different names and posting that she'd had a reading from herself and it turned out to be true! So conning people! Xx

I did indeed succumb lol :/ I did conceive in the sept but it was a chemical pregnancy so I was very disappointed. That's awful about the psychics adding their own positive feedback. Just plain rude.

Fuschia I hope it becomes pos soon hun, and enjoy reflexology :)


----------



## fuschia

Carly sorry I called you molgold! Getting confused! Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies
Just waiting for ovulation here. I'm not sure what I think of the psychic readings. I would get a couple just for fun but I know I would obsess over them


----------



## fuschia

That's it... I think yoi need to view as a bit of fun. Ive seen pkenty of ladies say theirs have come true but is it just chance... who knows! 

So today is the day dh is going so we are getting 1 more bd in this am.

I haven't done opk today yet. Im hoping there's still a chance ill ov today! Opk wasn't pos yest but was dark! Usually this is the latest I ov. The later I ov the less chance any spermies will meet the egg ! 

All will be revealed in next few days! 

I didn't do cb digi this month and wish I had as I just wonder if they would have said yes yesterday! Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed it still works out for you Hun. Even if you ov up until about Tuesday you should be fine with a BD today


----------



## fuschia

Thanks Laura- how are you?

Any luck with finding a new donor ?

I have compare today's test to the 2 from yesterday and now they areall dry ... todtoday's is actually lighter than yesterday.

So is this suggestion that I just missed my true positive? 

I guess that or my body is playing silly buggars this cycle xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I'm ok. Still exhausted and achey after the zoo yesterday!

Maybe you did. Keep peeing on stuff and see how it goes x


----------



## Tmb0047

Hi ladies!

I'm back from vacation and trying to get the family back in to our routines....holidays sure can mess with the kids!

I hope you missed your positive and will O today or tomorrow :) Your temps will tell you!

Laura - are you all set to go for this cycle or are you still having donor issues?

Molgold - How's your cycle treating you thus far? 

Carly - you must be getting close to O time now as well?

Sending baby dust to all you ladies!


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome back tmb 

Not sure about the donor issues. Just playing it by ear.


----------



## fuschia

Hi tmb! 

Hope you had a good holiday with the family! 

Im still none the wiser as had a temp rise of about 0.1 but it's in the range of previous temps but that's how my rise started before anyway the it rose up higher the second day.

Didn't do another opk yesterday. ..ill do 1 this am and if I oved... presumably it will be pretty much a non existent line right? Ive not done more opks after a positive before! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah it would go back to negative x


----------



## fuschia

Well that it has done. There's a v v faint line like the line when I start using opks days and days before I expect to ov!

I hope this means I ovulate yesterday! I wonder if fertility friend will think I did considering I haven't told it about a positive opk this cycle! Oh well I hope temp goes up high tomorrow morning x


----------



## Tmb0047

fuschia - If today's test was negative then maybe you did O! the slow temp rise could just mean you O'd later last night and your temps not quite up there yet....I guess you'll know for sure in another few days. Not sure what FF will do but it may still pick up O if your temp rises nicely :)

laura - I guess you are still a little ways from O time just yet. Sounds like you've been keeping busy with friends....Hope it helps pass the time :)

Carly - Have you O'd yet? Must be around that time for you....Hope this is your cycle!

I hope you girls don't mind me sticking around?! Feel free to tell me to back off if I make any of you upset in any way at all. I know how hard it can be being around pregnant people when you are trying to conceive....


----------



## fuschia

Its times like these I am glad I gave in and started temping because at least ill know if I have oved at all!

I personally think its very kind and suppprtive of you to stick around. 

We all long so much to join you and with any luck we will all be nottoo far bbehind and asking you for advice on whats to come etc!

Be different if you were a random pregnant lady that came along and started talking to us ! But you're not- I think its nice to share someone's journey too from thr beginning when you wernt even sure if #4 would happen because you had a time limit! 

I hope its smooth sailing from here for you tmb and just send all the baby dust you can over to us lot! Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I love that you're sticking around tmb


----------



## fuschia

So.... I got a psychic reading! 

Predicted to get bfp in from my may cycle and have a girl due in feb which particular emphasis on 26th!

She also sees another baby... a boy in 2018!

If that's how my life pans out id be so happy xx


----------



## laurac1988

Feb 26th is my birthday


----------



## carlywarly

Hey TMB! :) No +OPK as yet...and donor is still unsure about dates but is hopeful he can help if I get my pos thurs or fri :) Glad u had a lovely time away...and hope everything is going really well for you?!

Fuschia hey, hope your reading is right!! You just never know :) Be quite fab eh? Really hope you did ov yest...be perfect timing woohoo

Laura, really really hope all works out for you this cycle - donor wise and chart wise...just want you to get that :bfp: so badddd too :)


----------



## laurac1988

Hopeful for you Carly

And thank you. It's been such a long road. We're ready now!


----------



## fuschia

Fingers crossed carly the timings work out!! 

Bit nervous I didn't ovulate. ... but feeling like if I did. It must have been Sundays still! 

My temp is obv gradually going up and my last dark opk was Saturday afternoon. I wish id done more into that eve to see if id have got a pos but I didn't! It started getting lighter Sunday then near enough gone on Monday so that would point to sunday right? 

Each cycle. .. I've had a gradual build up of temps rather than a steep rise... does this indicate weak ovulation do you think ladies? Or are some people just like that! 

One minute im thinking yup im in tww then im thinking oh maybe I just didnt ov this time xxxx


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Fingers crossed carly the timings work out!!
> 
> Bit nervous I didn't ovulate. ... but feeling like if I did. It must have been Sundays still!
> 
> My temp is obv gradually going up and my last dark opk was Saturday afternoon. I wish id done more into that eve to see if id have got a pos but I didn't! It started getting lighter Sunday then near enough gone on Monday so that would point to sunday right?
> 
> Each cycle. .. I've had a gradual build up of temps rather than a steep rise... does this indicate weak ovulation do you think ladies? Or are some people just like that!
> 
> One minute im thinking yup im in tww then im thinking oh maybe I just didnt ov this time xxxx

Thanks hun :) Just had word back from donor - it's a go go :D Got a flashing smiley today so hoping for a true + either tomorrow or thurs :)

I think your chart looks really good hun and indicating 2 dpo yay!! I get a gradual rise not a steep one usually (including the one I conceived Isaac) so I am pretty positive you have nothing to worry about on that level :) Got my FX tightly for you, Laura and Mgold this cycle. In fact - for us all!! :D


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm not sure if I'm cycle day 1 or not just finished depo just got one shot :shrug:


----------



## fuschia

Woo hoo carly! Thats so good! I hope you get your solid smiley today! 
I might go back to the digitals next month as im not sure im any good really with the cheapies alone! 
I put into ff that I got pos on sat as that's th closest I got so that my cross hairs were solid!

Its a bit confusing. ..this am I took temp twice 1st was way too early about 4.45am when dd crawled into bed... I usually just go back to sleep and temp at 6am. But I did it at 4.45 and it was same as yest so no rise and I was disappointed! Then I did it at 6am and it had risen by 0.3 so that looked better and I took that.*I tried the 1st temp in ff too and it still gave me cross hairs which I was a little surprised about. .. even without the white lie of the opk!I think provided my temp stays up from now I can presume I did ov then!*

Lol what a palava! Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Woo hoo carly! Thats so good! I hope you get your solid smiley today!
> I might go back to the digitals next month as im not sure im any good really with the cheapies alone!
> I put into ff that I got pos on sat as that's th closest I got so that my cross hairs were solid!
> 
> Its a bit confusing. ..this am I took temp twice 1st was way too early about 4.45am when dd crawled into bed... I usually just go back to sleep and temp at 6am. But I did it at 4.45 and it was same as yest so no rise and I was disappointed! Then I did it at 6am and it had risen by 0.3 so that looked better and I took that.*I tried the 1st temp in ff too and it still gave me cross hairs which I was a little surprised about. .. even without the white lie of the opk!I think provided my temp stays up from now I can presume I did ov then!*
> 
> Lol what a palava! Xxx

Brilliant!! I would go with the 4.45 temp...just add it as sleep deprived. It doesn't matter that it didn't rise again cos it's still raised from the other day :) As for the OPK...I didn't get a true positive on a cheapie with Isaac!! I had run out of smiley's and the OPK never got as dark as control line. Honestly if I hadn't conceived I wouldn't even know that I got a positive lol. Apart from my temp rise that is. Really hope your temps do stay up!! I have attached a pic of my temps to show you what I mean about low temp rise for me. On 3dpo mine even dropped!! lol

Still a flashing smiley for me today so fx tomorrow is a go ahead :D

Good luck wantingagirl :)
 



Attached Files:







chart fusch.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fuschia

Thank you carly. Its just confusing when you dont have a chart like the text books say!

So looks like your donation is probably set for Friday? ! How exciting xxx


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Thank you carly. Its just confusing when you dont have a chart like the text books say!
> 
> So looks like your donation is probably set for Friday? ! How exciting xxx

It is confoosing...and annoying lol :)

Well I got my pos today smu so donor is coming this aft/eve :) xx


----------



## fuschia

Omg carly has it happened? Did it go well? That's so exciting xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay, Carly! Guess you'll be heading in to your tww very soon! Hope you get to see a nice temp rise over the next two days!

fushia - glad ff picked up O. It does look live you've O'd....I sure hope you caught the egg!

laura - How are your OPK's looking? (assuming that you've started them)

AFM - I am feeling well so far. A little emotional/hormonal but I'm chalking that up to lack of sleep! I've filed my paperwork for a midwife and am now just waiting for them to call to set up an appointment.
We are headed back out of town on Friday and will be attending a funeral on Saturday. We are so sad....our friends little baby boy passed away last weekend :( He was 2 weeks older then my youngest son. Very, very sad and the funeral will be very hard on a lot of people....especially the family.


----------



## carlywarly

Hey Fuschia yep went well and i've joined you in the 2ww  Lets hope we get our bfp xx

Thanks TMB too!! So glad you're feeling well and omg so sorry about your friend's little boy :( That's so sad - life is so ciruel sometimes. Hope he has a beautiful send off though xx

Your turn for a donation soon Laura! FX for us all 

How are you doing Mgold?


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck Carly!

OPKs still negative here as expected


----------



## MolGold

hey ladies!

Such sad news Tmb. Life can be real unfair at times. All we can do is to count our blessings and be happy with the present.

Great to hear Carly and Fuschia in the TWW, exciting times ahead girls :) Laura, I am also starting to OPK this Sat. Hope you get your +ve OPK soon.

I have been real swamped with work to check in, and my BBT thermometer broke :( Using a digital one for now. As I already said, I can only pray for an early O as DH is out the whole next weekend when I am due to O. Hmmph :|


----------



## fuschia

Well my chart is still very under whelming! 
Hope you ladies are good!

Molgold great to hear from you :) ill cross my fingers that timing is on your side! ! X


----------



## wantingagirl

Good lucky Carly! 

I ordered my cbfm and sticks and it was dispatched today! I have heavier bleeding now so don't know if AF or not :shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

Nice rise fuschia!


----------



## fuschia

Hi laura :)

Thanks! Its better isnt it.

I overlapped this chart and last month and the trends are pretty much the same some temps identical but this chart is missing 2 particular temps that shot up after ov but the lower post ov temps are the same so thats ok I think!

Feeling full of cold today and very hormonal

.. just went crazy at dh about some fajitas not being cooked quite right! 

Whoops! X


----------



## laurac1988

Looking good. Fingers crossed for you.

I'm hoping to ov next week. I hope this mo this the one one. We have a difficult couple of months coming up and could use a bfp to pull me through to be honest


----------



## fuschia

Thanks laura.

My fingers are crossed for you too! Hope all will be a bit more straightforward for you this month without that troublesome soy!

Sounds tough and I so hope it will be your month- extra baby dust to laura!!!


----------



## laurac1988

I would like it to be the one for all of us  I wish it was that easy

I'm just getting disheartened again as we first started trying over two years ago. I'm loving being a godmother but I want a baby of our own now


----------



## carlywarly

Yep chart deffo looks fab Fuschia hun, fx tightly!!

Aww Laura please don't get disheartened...happy thoughts (Disney style) your time really will come, just really hope that time is THIS cycle. Of everyone I think it should be your time now and all good things come to those who wait right? In that case you're gonna have one amazeballs little person :)

Hope everyone is okay. My chart is rather underwhelming too lol but I do know I ovd... Not that anyone else would know it haha. Not very hopeful this cycle anyway especially as we didn't use conceive plus :/ Ah well xx


----------



## fuschia

Hi carly thanks had a little drop today so who knows ! 

How come you didn't use conceive plus this time? I used preseed every time this cycle. Last cycle I didn't use it on the time when we did a bit of ai for ourselves ( we now do this sometimes using a soft cup when we are just bded out!) But this time I remembered to use preseed when we did that xx


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Hi carly thanks had a little drop today so who knows !
> 
> How come you didn't use conceive plus this time? I used preseed every time this cycle. Last cycle I didn't use it on the time when we did a bit of ai for ourselves ( we now do this sometimes using a soft cup when we are just bded out!) But this time I remembered to use preseed when we did that xx

Tiny drop :) still looking good hun 

Couldn't get hold of any this cycle as I have misplaced mine from when I conceived Isaac lol. Will get some for next cycle anyway :)


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck ladies  and thank you both for the reassuring words. It will happen one day I'm sure. It's just when...


----------



## fuschia

Laura do you use conceive plus? Itmight be wworth investing in for your ai ? You never know what will just tip the balance and get you that bfp xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I may do if no bfp this month. I usually get pretty good Ewcm so not intending to use it, used it a couple of times when we were trying before


----------



## carlywarly

Hooray for crosshairs lol. I already knew I'd ovd though but it's nice to see those lines :)

My temps aren't very accurate though as Isaac is teething and for the last week or so there's been a lot of nighttime waking.

How is everyone today?

Fuschia lovely chart! :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - yay for crosshairs! My little man is teething right now as well. Night are getting better but he's been getting up every day at 5!

Fuschia - 8DPO! Chart is looking good :) When will you test??? I've got my fingers crossed for you :)

Laura - Still waiting in that positive OPK I see?! Hope it shows soon....I know how frustrating those long cycles can be. When are you expecting to O?

Molgold - hope you are well :)

AFM - feeling good....just very tired!


----------



## carlywarly

Great to hear from u TMB  Awww for the tiredness!! lol. Do you usually suffer with morning sickness with pregnancies? I am sooo not looking forward to that!! I didn't really get it til I was 8 weeks with Mr man but omg did I get it bad! I had it all day ev day for the 1st 4 months then every couple days for the remaining lol :( That's something I'm not looking forward to again haha. 

Boo to teething too. Our dude is usually up at 10pm til midnight after going down about 8, then up at around 5 aswell. Wish they'd hurry up n come through as he only has 1so far!! lol


----------



## Tmb0047

I had no sickness with my first, about 5 weeks of it with my second and then with the last one I got it so bad I was put on diclectin so that I could function at work. So far, nothing with this one....I have felt nauseous a couple times though. I guess we will see what the next few weeks bring! My little dude is working on tooth number 14! Only 6 more to go after that :)


----------



## carlywarly

Wow hope it's like your 1st pregnancy then!! lol

Tooth 14 woweee  The end is in sight x


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies! 

Tmb glad you're feeling good! 

Great you have cross hairs carly... when do you usually start testing or are you a sensible wait it out lady? 

Obv im not of the sensible variety as just did test! Came home from work and needed a wee so thought... oh it can't hurt so did an ic and obviously bfn! 

Not bummed though as was prepared for that! 

I never learn lol x


----------



## laurac1988

Nice to see you Tmb. Hope this pregnancy is kind to you 

Fuschia I love your chart. And I'm hoping the very early bfn turns into a bfp

Lovely rise Carly 

Just still waiting to ov. Have tonsillitis at the moment, which is not helping. I'm getting a donation no matter how sick I am when I get my +opk (which should be in about five days). I just hope I don't fry the sperms! Just come off night shifts so spending the afternoon in my pjs watching "how I met your mother".


----------



## fuschia

Oh Laura sorry your ill! 

I shouldn't think you will fry the sperm! I would suggest you get as much rest as you can to let your body fight off and recover from this- have you got antibiotics? 

Thanks re my chart! 

Im intrigued to see if it will get any higher xxx


----------



## laurac1988

My temp is not actually that high thankfully, which is good, I just feel like hell. I have antibiotics but I'm not sure what they will do if its viral. Plus I'm not sure if I should take them during the tww as anti bs always give me horrendous thrush...


----------



## carlywarly

Hey ladies :) Fuschia I am definitely NOT sensible re testing!! Lol I got my bfp with Isaac at 7dpo lol :/ I'm just gonna see how I get on without testing for as long as possible (probably another 2 days hahaha) I really hope u get that bfp this cycle!! :D

Awww Laura sorry you're ill!! Hope you feel better soon and get that positive opk real soon! Which in turn will hopefully lead onto a bfp :)


----------



## fuschia

Hehe well at the end of the day there's no major harm in testing early as long as it doesn't affect you too much emotionally. 

Just confessed to hubby that I tested today and he said ' id rather you didn't' yeah like thats going to stop me!! 

Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Lol you go girrrl!! ;) xx


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls!

Aw, sorry for your tiredness TMB... every baby has his own set of symptoms, or so I heard. Hang in there!

Great to hear Carly and fuschia are in the TWW. Laura and I are still waiting to O - and I dont know if and when I will.. I am still hoping for good timing for Oing either before DH leaves on Fri / after he arrives Tuesday.. Hope u get crosshairs soon Laura. :flower:


----------



## fuschia

Hi molgold!! Bfn with fmu this am ay 10dpo.

Right now next cycle please can someone remind me not to test early? Ive decided its not a good idea in fact!

Af due either tomorrow or as late as Saturday depending on what luteal phase is sticking with as was 10 days last cycle. 

Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed the witch doesn't show up for you x


----------



## fuschia

Thanks laura! Had a temp drop today so it could well be here today which will be okay. ... im prepared for her to arrive. X


----------



## laurac1988

Still above the coverline though


----------



## fuschia

Ha Laura you are like the little angel on my shoulder giving the the positive side of things :)

No sign of af yet...I have a pad on ready lol

If Im out and af is coming Id like it to be today so we have a shot at trying this month as I would be on cd 17 the day I go away. Obv the later I have af the further Ill be in my cycle when I go to Majorca xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I should get +opk on Saturday. I'm not sure how I feel about that. Saturday is seven years since my mother passed away


----------



## fuschia

Laura :( tough time it must be. 

Mixed feelings I guess then re Saturday . Maybe it will be your time xx


----------



## laurac1988

Maybe. Trying will be a small glimmer of happiness in a sad day.


----------



## carlywarly

Hey Mgold :hi: glad you're doing well and good luck getting that +opk with perfect timing!! 

Fuschia hope the witch stays clear of you hun! I see temp went down again...really hope it's late implantation hun and not a sign of AF!! 

Laura I can't imagine how hard tomorrow will be for you anyway...but maybe it's a little gift from your mum if u do get a +opk? If you don't then maybe she'll postpone it to a day that won't be so hard emotionally for you? really hope you catch the egg this cycle hun! :) fx 

Hope all's well with everyone and I have my fx for us all!! Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - I agree with Carly :) I can't imagine how hard tomorrow will be for you (and everyday for that matter). Are your test getting darker? I just hope this us your cycle no matter which day positive OPK shows and O happens :) You and Amy deserve this!

Carly - your temps are all over the place! How are you feeling so far? When will you test?

Molgold - Any sign of O for you yet? 

Fuschia - Stupid temp drop! Any sign if AF besides the drop? Did you test today?

AFM - Feeling good....still haven't been sick. Still feel nausea from time to time but it's manageable with a small snack or fresh air. Just patiently waiting for the midwives office to call and accept me as a client....


----------



## laurac1988

Glad you're feeling good tmb

Nope. My tests are light as ever.


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies. .. the big clue was there this am! Af is with me now!

Onwards to next cycle!

The good thing is that I got my b n b friends to pass the time till ov when o find out if its your guys special time. Xx


----------



## MolGold

:hissy: Drat! I wrote this whole loo..ng comment and it didn't get posted :shrug: so here i go again!

Carly, how is the TWW going? any signs? when do you test??

Fuschia, Im sorry AF got you, but happy you were ready for it. FX for 2015 babies :D

Tmb glad to hear you are doing well. You are our 1st BFP and ray of hope :flower: And Laura I really want that +OPK for you .. FX!

I have given up OPKing as I find them as disturbing as an HPT because of my long cycles. I did squeeze in BD today before DH left, and I just felt some EWCM, lil cramps and temp rise in the evening . I hope today is O day!!


----------



## carlywarly

Hi all :)

Awh sorry Fuschia!! :( Darn horrible drasted witch!! grrr! As you say, here's to this new cycle being yours :)

Tmb glad you're doing well!! :) Good luck with the mw stuff. 

I have been testing already lol BAD ME! Ah well we'll see what happens :/

Hope you do ov real soon mgold...if not then hopefully when DH returns!!

Laura, thinking of you today...and hope you get your + soon


----------



## laurac1988

Anything to report Carly?


----------



## carlywarly

You guys will be the first to know


----------



## MolGold

Do keep up posted, Carly and Laura!
AFM, no temp rise today so yesterday definitely wasn't O day. Now i hope it happens Monday night because DH is getting back earlier!! :D

Hey girls, I feel i know you guys so well. I second Carly when she wants to share her good news with us all first, me too! I really want to get to know you a little better.. where are you from, and what do you do? How long are you and your spouse together?


----------



## carlywarly

Awh that's sooo lovely :) And woohoo for hubby getting back earlier!!

My partner and I have been together for 5 1/2 years and civilly partnered for 3 years - Jan just gone. I am from West Yorkshire and my partner is from Canada but moved over here to be with me (we met through her sister). I'm a full time mummy atm :)

What about you?


----------



## fuschia

Aah molgold what a great idea!

I have been with my hubby for 4 years and we have been married for 2 years and 8 months ish!

Ive always lived in kent, England and just moved around within about a 20 mile radius!

I have worked at the same charity for 7 years and its a loval charity that provides services like clubs and support for children and adults with learning disabilities. I have a job that is half fundraising and half providing support for the kids xx

Im mega happy I started this thread! X


----------



## carlywarly

9dpo bfn :( Ah well onto next cycle! I know the witch hasn't caught me yet but my 1st bfp was 9dpo and my 2nd was 7dpo. Think it's safe to say we didn't catch the egg this time xx


----------



## fuschia

Your just like me carly! How long is your luteal phase? 

I felt I was out after early bfns but each preg is different so you never know. And if not... you can join me in a big fat effort for this next cycle :)


Something sad is that I ate too much choc yesterday and was sick... at 26! Thank god my daughter was in bed ... what a bsd example! !


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks Fuschia hun :) I think I feel out too haha. Luteal phase is 12 or 13 days so still a bit of a wait :/ I'm also out of tests so I am going to make a conscious effort not to buy anymore lol

Yep onto next cycle to join you in the 2ww again!! The worst thing is I got a false positive yesterday on a Clearblue plus. I googled and they're pretty common...all other tests bfn so know it was a dud. The line is still there too, mocking me haha.

Lol at the Easter Egg incident!! I won't tell Lmao xx


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, 

I am 28, married 2 years this month bt I know DH for 7 years, engaged for 5. We met at work. I got pregnant unintentionally about 5 years ago (on our engagement night I think), and we lost it as suddenly too, at 7 weeks. :(
Since then I have been putting off TTCing - I got my degree in business and started work and got married in 2012. Only ths year I had the sudden courage to TTC. FX this is our year :) I am glad I shared this, since I haven't talked about it with anyone. I am happy I can share all minute and gross details here without being judged.

Its sad though that with 28-30 day cycles have become 35 day-ish since TTCing and I am ovulating late because of stress, i think. Still no temp rise! You guys think I can concieve with late Oing?

Carly - hold out a few days, maybe your bean is making you wait a little. TTCing has taught me patience, if nothing else!

Fuschia - Lol! I love to binge on chocolates too, inspite of a sensitive stomach


----------



## carlywarly

Awh what a lovely post and also a little sad :( Sorry about your loss...really hope you get your rainbow soon!!

Late ov should have no bearing on things hun...I used to get a pos cd 14 but after my mc it went to between cd 19 to 21. Ovulation usually 2 days after my 1st pos. Here's hoping you ov soon hun and get that bfp :) Although after checking your chart...are you sure you're not already 2dpo? X


----------



## fuschia

Molgold... Thank you for sharing your story. Im also sorry to hear of your loss xx

I'm off yo reflexology soon. Just drank my grapefruit juice too! Im going yo be good and drink it every day just in case it does make the difference for me!

Have you tested again carly? 

Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Going to test tomorrow with smu Fuschia lol. Sure it'll be a BFN but hey ho haha. Have fun at reflexology and enjoy the grapefruit juice :)


----------



## carlywarly

11dpo :bfn: with smu :( Bummed but expected...AF due thurs or Fri xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry Carly x


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun, good luck to you x


----------



## laurac1988

Thankyou xx

I guess I should catch you ladies up. I got my +opk yesterday! at which point our donor thought it necessary to disappear off the face of the earth. This morning I hunted and hunted until I found a back up donor. He is coming over tonight. Opk is still super positive this morning, if anything more so than yesterday, so fingers crossed that is a good sign.
Top one is today
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/0cb0fbc3c7dabe6876514fe657fd56e7_zpsc77aff1e.jpg

So yeah anyhow... Hopefully will get a good rise over the next few days and then bring forth the two week wait

Lovely to learn a little more about you ladies 

Amy and I have been together since feb 2007 and got civil partnered in October 2010. We have no kids but we do have two little dogs. We first ttc from jan to November 2012 and had one chemical pregnancy in that time but no other bfps. We took a long time out and here we are...


----------



## fuschia

Carly :( if you really are out this cycle thenbring on the next! You will hahave better luck then... us ladies are destined to havr 2015 babies :)

Laura! Wow what an eventful 24 hours !

Can't believe donor let you down! But amazing that you found another! ! That was so lucky! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

I know. The guy who offered to donate is a superhero - clearly!


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Yay, a positive OPK! So happy you found a new donor on such short notice. I can't believe the other one let you down again....I say - be done with him! GL this cycle....catch that egg! :)

Carly - Sorry about the BFN :( Have you ever tried more than one donation? Like the day of positive OPK and day of O? Or is that not an option. I know it only takes one little sperm but the more you have in there the better the chances!

Fuschia - I sure hope this cycle works out timing wise. Your positive attitude amazes me! 

Molgold - So sorry about that early loss. No one should have to go through that. Glad you feel you can share such personal feelings with us :) Hugs!!! Any sign of ovulation yet?

A bit about me ..... I'm 31 and my DH is 32. We've been together 4 years, married for just over 1. DH and I have 1 child together and I have 2 from a previous marriage. My amazing DH has taken on my 2 kids as his own and he is an amazing daddy :) My last marriage was not the greatest....he was a drug addict and I chose to leave when my second baby was 5 months old. It was a tough time in my life but what I went through has taught me a lot about life and about my own strength. Everything in life happens for a reason.....and with my fourth and final baby on the way, I couldn't be more content with life :)


----------



## carlywarly

Hi tmb :) Lovely to hear about you too and how excited you are about baby number 4 Awww xx

Only one donation for us. When we first started ttc we used to have 2 donations but that was fruitless...both times I conceived was with a single donation so we're happy to continue with one a cycle :) The only thing is the conceive plus - sooooo wish we'd used it but oh well.

Temp massively dropped today so figure AF might be a day early or maybe it'll drop again tomorrow and come then. Next cycle for sure :/

Hope everyone is okay? Good luck on the tww Laura and hello symptom spotting lol :haha: ;)

Mgold hope you're okay? Fuschia gearing up to bding :) C'mon bodies...give us our babies!! :D xx


----------



## fuschia

Yep ! Gearing up! I got the monthly ' so are you finished your period yet?' Question from dh last night which I believe is his version of romantic seduction! !

A week and a half till I expect to ov/go to majorca so is all guns a blazing! 

Carly- sorry it looks like af coming but great you can stay positive its the best way!

Carly- have you tried presees before? Can't remember if I asked before. I have both and never sure which is better! Do you use a lot so there's plenty of fluid to swim in or do you keep it minimal? Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Hahaha romantic seduction!! :D Ooh Majorca!! Lovely!! Have an amazing time and ooh a holiday conception would be fab eh?! Also take your mind of the tww!! :D

Well have fun trying :) Nope I just use conceive plus hun...it worked for me so I think I'll stick with it and remember to buy some more next cycle lol. I use about 2ml half hr before a donation usually then top up with about half a ml to a ml just as we dtd lol xx


----------



## laurac1988

Welllll donation is all done. Just waiting for temps to confirm


----------



## fuschia

Only problem is that dh won't be I majorca carly! Im hoping to ov the day I leave! 

Woo hoo Laura so glad you got a donation that's great and by opks it sounds like fab timing. Hopefully your temp will rise tomorrow xxx


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Only problem is that dh won't be I majorca carly! Im hoping to ov the day I leave!
> 
> Woo hoo Laura so glad you got a donation that's great and by opks it sounds like fab timing. Hopefully your temp will rise tomorrow xxx

Lol ohhh I seee haha well then yep, hope you ov then too!!

Well the bitc....I mean witch arrived tonight for meeee. Totally expected so that's my 1st cycle ttc number 2 outta the way then :) Gunning for this cycle haha. :dust: to us all!!! xx


----------



## laurac1988

Oh bum sorry Carly. New cycle now with new chances 
Hope you ov before Majorca fuschia x

I think I'm counting tomorrow as 1dpo. OPK was negative tonight and cramping and such has died down. Ewcm has disappeared too

Had so many baby cuddles on Monday! Here is the Ellie montage!
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/513f472a70c40acee57867b09dcd53aa_zpscf6343bf.jpg
Followed by the princess Maisie montage. She's the grand old age of three now!
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/a096a105b2cdaf6f8cc49c7ab92f4cfc_zps38603b0e.jpg

I'm hoping baby cuddles might have encouraged my ovaries, look body! Behave and you can have one of these


----------



## fuschia

Those opks def are pointing to ovulation having happened arent they! 
I see you haven't put in temp yet so I wonder of it has risen yet!

Beautiful pics :)

I haven't started temping yet! I will start tomorrow :) x


----------



## fuschia

Sorry carly :( let's make this cycle a luckyone for our group x


----------



## laurac1988

All done. Temp is a bit higher than normal because of my night shift, but it doesn't normally make a huge amount of difference. Used the temp adjusters as it was actually nearer 37.19!

Was so nauseous last night it was unreal. Must have been a strong ovulation


----------



## fuschia

Alright! Looking good - hope that makes you feel optimistic!

Fingers crossed that one of those kindly donated last min spermies found your healthy egg! xx


----------



## laurac1988

I so hope so. We need to all get a bfp this month


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay, Laura! Chart looks awesome! Sending tons of baby dust to you this TTW :)


----------



## MolGold

TMB - how are you doing?

Carly, so sorry AF got you :( Hope you're lucky this time around :hugs:

Fuschia - FX for you to get O timing right.. enjoy Majorca! Is it a girl trip btw? I always want those, so stress free minus the testosterone..!

Laura - Woohoo! FX your adventurous bean sticks :) Im happy you got your timimg right with the angel donor!!

I also had cramps and nausea on tuesday till now. I missed temping then becos BBT broke :( I really dont know how many DPO I am , 2 or 5. So I am thinking of waiting it out .. FX I get a Jan baby, since its DHs bday month and I know how happy he will be :)


----------



## MolGold

TMB - how are you doing?

Carly, so sorry AF got you :( Hope you're lucky this time around :hugs:

Fuschia - FX for you to get O timing right.. enjoy Majorca! Is it a girl trip btw? I always want those, so stress free minus the testosterone..!

Laura - Woohoo! FX your adventurous bean sticks :) Im happy you got your timimg right with the angel donor!!

I also had cramps and nausea on tuesday till now. I missed temping then becos BBT broke :( I really dont know how many DPO I am , 2 or 5. So I am thinking of waiting it out .. FX I get a Jan baby, since its DHs bday month and I know how happy he will be :)


----------



## fuschia

Molgold! That would be lovely to have a baby in jan when your dh bday is :)

My dh is also jan 25 and dd is feb 6 and if I conceive this cycle baby would be due in the middle lol.

Yes its a girls holiday- just me and my best friend in majorca for 4 nights! Haven't done that in 4-5 years :)

Im wondering whether to even bother temping this cycle. I expect to ov either the day I go or the day after I get to majorca and isn't travelling / being in warmer climate going to affect temps anyway? 

Do I want to be waking up every morning and popping a thermometer in my jay jay whilst laying in bed same room as best friend? 

We are mega open and she knows I temp vaginally but its perhaps still a bit weird! 

What would you ladies do?

Xx


----------



## laurac1988

I wouldn't bother Hun. Have a chill out cycle


----------



## MolGold

Yeah, I'd say take a few days off temping once you O, given that is before you leave for Majorca.. hv fun!! you sound like you are set up for a treat!


----------



## fuschia

Thanks ladies. Ill see how I go. Im all cool as a cumcumber now but when it gets nearer I might temp cos otherwise ill be thinking omg did I even ov!!!

But then again. .. if I temp for a bit now then see there are higher temps when im back from holiday then that would confirm ov even if I don't know exactly when it happened ! Ill also do opks to help me time bding.

This month im thinking of trying only every other day. So probably doing 10, 12 , 14 and 16 ( which is the day I go) and 16 will hopefully be day of ov or day before x


----------



## carlywarly

Sounds like a plan hun :) I'd forget the temping too and see if they have risen when you get back :) Have a fun time!!

Thanks Mgold - good luck hun, whichever dpo you are...hope you get that lovely bfp - you too Laura :)


----------



## laurac1988

How is everyone?

I'm symptom spotting like a pro. Hey, at least if it's not this month I will know what is normal for me!

I'm loving my chart


----------



## Tmb0047

Your chart looks A-mazing!


----------



## laurac1988

Temps are unusually high for me, but at 4dpo I don't know if that could be attributed to anything


----------



## carlywarly

Chart does look fabuloso Laura for sure! :) Perfect temps for supporting a pregnancy too :D Got my fx for you tightly 

I am having the weirdest AF ever. Nowhere near as heavy as usual but still quite heavy and lasting longer than usual. Must be my body returning to normal after Isaac? Hope it doesn't hinder my chances this cycle :/ Already set up donation day lol


----------



## laurac1988

Hope AF sorts here self out Carly x

I really hope I catch this month. We're going to disneyland Paris in march next year so would mean we had an around 8 week old to bring along. Plus I would be about 25 weeks by NYC. We would know what we were HAVUBG . Imagine the shopping lol


----------



## fuschia

Laura that would be amazing! 

My mum went to las vegas when I was 16 weeks with evie and we had paid for a private scan and they had told us they thought we were having a girl ( which obviously we were) mum went mad in las vegas!!! Bought so much clothes! I was really worried that the private scan might be wrong! But it was ok :)

I sort of feel out of the game this cycle. As im away from sat.... but we are gonna do a bit of bding anyway and see! 

Then its down to business next cycle! !! Xxx

So hoping you caught it Laura! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

You never know Hun. This month might still be the ones for you  

I played around on www.morphthing.com and mixed pics of the donor and I. Apparently here is what Amy and my future children may look like 
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/011344ab6ba250e8ed2818178b45f104_zpsc20a4f49.jpg

And just for fun I morphed Amy and I and made gaybies!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/54c09687189e58774b59822db1a8f642_zps7b0a1fbb.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/ddc76566f5af556db4307c6310af8537_zps42a86466.jpg


----------



## MolGold

Lol laura - what fun ! I may just try it :) 

Fuschia, Sorry you're feeling out but FX it goes good for you :) 

I am really stressed about my temps. I am only 9dpo ( maybe just 6dpo) and i had 2 temps below coverline already. I had such good symptoms otherwise.. backache from 3DPO and AF like cramps all the way which is so unusual for me. I just cramp for a few hours before AF :( ANd now these temps have me think not only am I out, I may have a very short LP :(


----------



## laurac1988

A couple of temps below CL can be normal Hun. I have my fingers crossed for you that it goes back up xx


----------



## MolGold

Thanks Laura - I think I am out though. Only silver lining would be that AF stays away couple more days. Your chart on the other hand is WOW! I am so so rooting for your BFP :)


----------



## laurac1988

I hope your body surprises you 
thanks chickie. I'm very hopeful but not sure. It would be amazing if we caught on our first month back


----------



## carlywarly

Ooh Molgold really hope it's implantation dip for you! Perfect timing for it :) Good luck x


----------



## fuschia

Molgold you just dont know! Could be implantation like carly said!!

Laura... this cycle is panning out so well. Even if its not bfp... this is great that you seem to be having regulated temps etc although if you get your bfp that would be so amazing. 

Im sucking this cycle. Ive taken my temp once and couldn't be bothered this am! I had planned to do an opk with smu and im pretty sure ive already done my smu but im not even 100% lol. 

Although 1 thing we did was bd last night! So 3 more lots of that before majorca! I shall buy you all a souveineer. .. perhaps some Spanish baby dust? Might be just what we need :)


----------



## laurac1988

A lazy month might be what you need Hun x


----------



## fuschia

Perhaps! I feel like im getting bored of it... do you ladies know what I mean?

Im not bored of you ladies but I mean the whole ttc thing month after month. Laura you tried for 1 year before. .. maybe you know what I mean! 

My heart is still in it - I want nothing more than a sibling for dd and our lab!! I guess I have realised that joining ff and temping wasn't the miracle cure I hoped it to be! I just had my reminded that my vip was coming to end so I went for the year this time as it was much better value than continuing to renew every 3 months which is what I started with (wishful thinking! ) xxxx


----------



## carlywarly

Awh bless you Fuschia....it has to be so hard! I was really lucky before getting pregnant my 2nd cycle, but I'm worried we're in for the long haul this time around. I'm not much looking forward to it after the state I got myself in last cycle :/ Ah well what will be will be - for all of us. Just really hope this cycle is it for all of us!! :)


----------



## laurac1988

I know how you feel Fuschia. It'll be SO worth it in the end though. SO SO worth it


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - 6DPO! How are you feeling? What symptoms do you have? When will you test (or have you already!)?! FX for you :)

fuschia - I hope you have fun on your little getaway. I hope this more relaxed cycle gives you some renewed energy next cycle. Sometimes taking a step back from it all is very refreshing.

Carly - how are you doing? Still early in your cycle yet. 

Molgold - I see you are back up above cover today....How are you feeling? I've got my FX for you as well! Have you tested yet?

AFM - I'm feeling good still. I submitted my paperwork for a midwife yesterday. I am hoping that one will take me on as I really want to go that route for this pregnancy. I've done hospital births with doctors for my last 3. Just want to try something a little different this time around.

I'm rooting for all you ladies! We need to see another BFP in here!


----------



## laurac1988

Hey Tmb. No update from me. I'm symptom central but trying to out them all aside... Trying
Have has cramps since 2dpo, increased cm (Ewcm today!), sore nips (like they're bruised), slight dizziness and nausea... The list goes on lol. All could be something or nothing. The main one at the moment is that I'm like a human radiator! I'm SO HOT! Bent I'm not running a fever or anything. It's odd. Just hot on the outside and normal on the inside

Here's the list

Spoiler
Here are mine! Can't wait to hopefully turn this green in a few days!

1dpo - cramping
2dpo - cramping, tingly nipples, nausea, hungry, peeing a lot, streak of brown when wiping ?ovulation bleeding?
3dpo - same
4dpo - all of the above plus sore nipples, worsening AF type cramps and constipation
5dpo - CRAMPS! Woke up with them. Painful enough to feel like first day of AF. Nausea. "Bubbly" feeling but not much CM on outside. Sore nipples. Seem to be repulsed by smells that normally I wouldn't even notice. OH says I felt like a radiator in bed last night
6dpo - EWCM, more cramping. Nipples feel like they are bruised and have new white spots around them. Nauseated and incredibly hot to touch - not running a fever and don't feel unwell aside from the nausea. Temp dropped a little but is still high for me. Hungry, gassy, heartburn (but then I've had a smoothie this morning and heartburn does sometimes happen post smoothie for me)
Looking forward to updates from everyone

FX the wild wives accept you x


----------



## MolGold

Hey 

Fuschia, even I have decided on a 2 month semi-break NTNP if this cycle goes bust. Just to get refreshed and start anew. Though I hope it isn't bust for us all here :)
Tmb, great to hear from you :) Hope you get a great MW to help you through pregnancy :thumbup:
Carly, hows life?

I also wanted to share my symptoms with you guys today since I am extra hopefull today with the temp rise :) These symptoms start from 20Apr, as FF predicted. And yes, I feel like I might test tommorow. If it turns out to be BFN, then I am gonna wait till this weekend.

1-2 DPO: temps rise, slight cramps and nausea off and on

3-5 DPO: Major like AF cramping (pelvis, thighs) and backache - could not temp on 3DPO(I think this is the real O day), had to take off work on 4DPO 

6-7DPO: Backache lessened. No other symptom

8DPO: temp drop and AF like cramps, slightly sore nipples

9DPO: slight temp rise, cramping, nipples quite sore

10DPO: temp rise, majorly sore nipples. woke up very bloated, had bouts of nausea afternoon onwards. stools loose (TMI), dull pelvic ache 

Does this make any sense? sorry for the book


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks ladies :) Nothing exciting going on for me! Lol. Forgot to temp this am as my little human woke me up at 5.45am - I was zombified lol. 

Oh Molgold so sorry AF arrived :( xx

Hey tmb glad things are well with you and good luck with the mw.

Laura hope all's looking good for your bfp still!! 

Fuschia how's everything going? Jollies soon! Woohoo


----------



## laurac1988

Hahaha Carly I was up at 0430 for work! Lol

My temp is droopy :-(


----------



## carlywarly

Lol Laura I didn't get to sleep til after midnight...and temps still looking good :)


----------



## laurac1988

Oh deary me! I was in bed at. 9... School night and all that!
The only thing that's giving me hope is the sore nipples. I never EVER have sore nipples. It is usually the sides of my boobs that get sore. The rest of the boob is fine, just the nipples


----------



## carlywarly

I soooo hope this is your month girl!! :D


----------



## fuschia

Hey! Im confused... don't think molgold af has arrived has It?
Mold gold did you say you would test today? !

Laura... not long to wait... I think temp still looks good! 

Im just still chilling. .. no opk yesterday or today yet... just not got round to it. Also haven't been temping and just playing it by ear. 

I think I know temps well enough by now to be able to check I have post ov temps when I return and temp isn't affected by holdiay and travel! 

We are sticking to eod bding though as much as a struggle it was last night! 

Looking forward to updates. ..


----------



## MolGold

Yes AF arrived in the wee hours today, before I could test. I was happy this cycle we had good timing and I got excited by my symptoms.. Hmmph! I really feel let down today and I am seriously thinking of going NTNP for next month or two. I just want to be here for you ladies in this thread but not much else activity, BnB and even TTC wise. Who knows, I might get my enthusiasm back by O time.

Anyway, Fuschia I hope you have good timing before you leave .. and Laura's our next lucky one! Somehow I get this premonition that I will be the last with a BFP on this thread - so you ladies better hurry with yours!! :)


----------



## fuschia

Oh I guess carly was clever and could see by your sig!

Sorry molgold:( its a blow isn't it and I expect when you haven't tested its even more so of a blow! I am always a Little prepared after my bfns!

You do whatever you need to. .. I can totally see the positives of ntnp and trying to get a bit of normality back!

I too have stopped with bnb etc so much... and mainly come here to see how my buddies are doing :)

I hope my timing is good too but hey no amount of knowing when I ov ks going to change when we can bd so im Just going with flow. We usually go every day when I get a pos opk but if I get one Friday which would be ideal I think we will still just bd sat am.

Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry about AF Hun ! That's so rubbish!

I wish ntnp was an option for Amy and I

Just had a nap and woke up to a nosebleed. Lush


----------



## fuschia

Maybe the nose bleed is one of those obscure preg symptoms! People get really odd things don't they! X


----------



## laurac1988

Maybe. I haven't had a nosebleed for a very long time


----------



## Chrisrine

Sigh. Got AF this morning when I woke up. I was 4 days late so I kind of got my hopes up. Well here I go again.


----------



## carlywarly

Awh sorry Molgold :( Here's to this cycle though and I'm sure you won't be last! Could well be before me :)

Fuschia good luck with timing and have a great holiday 

Laura nosebleed is a good sign fx it's a symptom for you! I only had one my whole pregnancy but I was in 3Rd trimester. Know lots of ladies get it earlier - gonna keep stalking your chart!! Lol

Sorry about AF Christine :(


----------



## Tmb0047

Your chart looks beautiful Laura! I am so excited for you to test! Do you have a good brand name test handy or will you just use cheapies?? Exciting times :)


----------



## laurac1988

Blaaaaaah I broke and tested with a cheapie. Bfn of course
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/87949127-067D-4EC3-8896-D338453AA134_zpsak8evhtm.jpg


----------



## fuschia

Oh no Laura. ..hope that didn't bring you down too much. 

Ita horrible isn't it when you have really promising signs and bfn! But it doesn't mean you are out! You still have time for sure... are you feeling ok? Are you still feeling lots of things out of ordinary? 

Hows everyone else? 

Im still crossing my fingers for a tomorrow ovulation but not holding my breath! We have stuck to eod though and will bd in the morning so hopefully at most it will be just 1 day before ov... that is hoping that the flight and travel doesn't delay things! 

My opk yest was very very faint and im going to do 1 shortly to see if it's getting there or not xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Temp dropped today and I have my normal pre period headache. Come on then witch...


----------



## fuschia

Oh laura pants! We don't want the stupid witch! 

I did opk and have got progression but not positive so I want to do another maybe tonight but im trying to drink lots to aid cm and general ttc health!

Oh that reminds mw I must down a glass of grapefruit juice! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

AF showed up for me

On to the next!


----------



## fuschia

Eurgh sorry laura! You had a great cycle though! Fab steady temps and big rise. Hopefully this cycle will be just like that! 
Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Sorry Laura! :( It's poop, but great attitude 

Good luck with ov Fuschia 

Hope ev1 else is doing good xx


----------



## MolGold

Aw Laura, sorry AF showed :( I am glad you are taking it well..

Fuschia, I hope you got your +OPK :) Have a great time.. 

Carly, how about you? Trying anything new this cycle?


----------



## carlywarly

Hey Mol :) How you doing? Did you decide not to temp anymore then hun?

I bought conceive plus already so just waiting to try this cycle :)


----------



## fuschia

Im off tonight :) very excited. 
I didn't get pos opk because I haven't done 1 since yest am which was getting darker but not pos so hopefully ov will go ahead today or tomorrow as usual and im not going to worry!

Got the bd in this am and using a soft cup with conceive plus which I plan to keep in until I get to air port to give swimmers best chance og hanging around! 

Hope all you ladies have a fab weekend!


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, I really am divided how to move ahead in TTC journey and I need help. Here's my problem.

I went to my doctor today for a monthly check. She knows my history and how bad I want a baby. She suggested I should go in for 1st round of Clomid + another round of Follicular study. She also suggested Sperm analysis for DH. 
DH on the other hand thinks I get too hyper with monitored cycles and temping. He wants us to try another few months before trying clomid. It is after all just our 5th cycle this month. I am divided between trying stress-free and opting for medicated cycles hence better chance at a BFP. What do you girls think? I have to start clomid tommorow If at all.


----------



## carlywarly

Ooh sorry hun I have no clue how you should proceed...but I'd say go with your heart. 5 months is nothing in everyday terms it's just when TTC it seems forever :/ The NTNP way might work wonders for you but then again if you don't go ahead with Clomid you might look back and kick yourself that you didn't go ahead now. It's a toughie hun but think ultimately it's only you who can decide. X


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, its so quiet round here.. What are you guys up to?

I did start clomid. Lets see what this monh brings. And yes, no temping till now. I will do it if I feel like it near O time.


----------



## Tmb0047

I'm still creeping around.....checking in in you ladies!

Hope the clomid does the truck, Molgold. How were the side effects?


----------



## fuschia

Well there wasn't too much to catch up on in my absence! 

Hope all are well!!

Molgold maybe clomid will help - very exciting! 
Carly/Laura how are you doing?

Afm- what id estimate to be 1 or 2 dpo eve I got so drunk. Like over the top no need for it feeling awful drunk on cocktails. Me and best mate had a massive row just cos we were too drunk tbh! 

Consumed very much alcohol. .. do you ladies think this would cause a problem if we happened to conceive? I had always planned to have a few drinks but that 1 night I really did go ott and im a bit worried and disappointed in myself! X anyone any knowledge about it? I know its so unlikely I have to worry but its just bugging me rather than worrying me!


----------



## laurac1988

Hey welcome back! Sorry your friend and you had a row . That sucks. Alcohol that early won't affect anything Hun xxx

AFM... All boring. Just waiting for ov. Both Amy and I are trying this month and we both ov late...


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - don't stress! That little egg would have just been happily floating around and out of reach of your overindulgence! Hope you didn't end up too hungover! 

Laura - That is so awesome that you are both giving it a go this cycle! It will up the odds a lot.....who knows, you may even end up with 2 at once!


----------



## fuschia

Hi girls. ..

Oh that's amazing laura! Double excitement! Your quite close on your cycles so you can wait together too!!

Thanks to both for re assurance. ... its so unlike me but it was like going back in time going on a girls holiday and I regressed to my very early days of binge drinking with my bestie which is just not cool.

I passed the point in the eve where I had any sense and completely forgot I had planned to take it easy as after all I had worn sperm to the air port! !! 

Xxx


----------



## fuschia

Had a dream I got a bfp last night. It was so amazing I was so so happy! 

And so its back on my mind again lol. In majorca I genuinely very rarely thought about ttc ! Now im back on it! X


----------



## carlywarly

Hey welcome back Fuschia!! :) What a fab dream!! Sooo hope it comes true for you this cycle!! As the ladies reassured you yesterday you don't need my input but I agree with them - n don't beat yourself up about it. We all go a bit nutso sometimes...so long as you and your friend made up - that's all that matters :)

I am so excited for you and Amy, Laura!! Eeek double the excitement for sure. Pray one of you gets that sticky lil bean real soon!! :D

Hey Tmb :hi: hope you're doing really well!!?

Molgold hope the Clomid is going well for you and hope it leads to your bfp soon too hun!!

AFM...I am due to get a pos OPK from today so I am testing ev pee! lol. My CB smiley's haven't arrived yet due to the Bank Holiday, so I am having to rely on my pos/not pos skills in regards to the cheapies haha :/ The onbly worry is I never got a true + with Isaac so I fear I may miss it...but if lines are still dark tomorrow I may just go ahead. Donor said he has some things to juggle but he should be A OK to help :) Fingers crossed anyway x


----------



## MolGold

Hey Carly, thanks :) Hope you get your +OPK soon!!

Fuschia, Ive heard that the baby doesn't start getting nutrition from the mother until 6 weeks past. So no worries there. Anyway, the number of babies born out of a drunken night are HUGE :D and they turn out fine!

LOL, I told laura the same thing on her journal - you might just have 2 babies :) FX it turns out well!!

AFM no clomid side effects. I was visiting my mom so TTCing has been off my mind till now and you can see - no temping. Monday I shall begin my follicle monitoring and BD :) It turns on the crazy in me ;)


----------



## fuschia

Carly have you got pos opk yet? 

I guess im prob either 6 or 7 dpo today. Feeling so tired but that's probably recovering from late nights on hol.

The only thing I remember feeling before bfp with evie was being tired all the time! 

Im not in a rush to test as I feel its unlikely x


----------



## carlywarly

Hey :) No pos yet flashing smiley from yesterday eve. Might be out of luck with donor too if he can't make tomorrow! (He's unsure as yet). :( We shall see.

Eek fx it's a good sign Fuschia! Mol, really glad you aren't having any side effects and fx you get your bfp this cycle too :flower:


----------



## carlywarly

Donation done...let's see how this pans out :/

Hope everyone is okay! Fuschia, Mol, anywhere near testing time? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed Carly x


----------



## carlywarly

laurac1988 said:


> Fingers crossed Carly x

Awh thanks Laura :) Lovely profile pic x


----------



## laurac1988

Thank you x

I'm really bummed with TTC again. Need to get a grip!


----------



## carlywarly

Oh no! Why you bummed hun? This could be itttt this cycle!! :D


----------



## laurac1988

I just am. I think with other stuff going on with the first donor we used and things I'm just feeling very disenchanted with it all. But we're not stopping... because I want a damn baby lol! 
I wish there was a way of lesbian couples NTNPing. Sounds a lot less stressful


----------



## carlywarly

Haha if only we could NTNP! I was crazy neurotic trying to arrange donation...it's just what I do! Haha then spend the next few days pretending not to symptom spot-then test like a crazy poas addict!! Haha ;) Hey at least this time you have twice the chance! Fx for you both x


----------



## laurac1988

And you Hun x


----------



## carlywarly

Cheers mi dears :) x


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies! 

Tested bfn on ic this am at 8 or 9dpo. Gonna wait out af now I think which im not sure but probably due Friday. 

Hope your all ok! Happy 2ww carly! Hope you got your timing spot on xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Fx you get that bfp within the next few days hun! :)

Timing was great...was just getting flashing smile up until donor arrived but cheapy was almost as dark. Tested while donor was here (b4 insem) and it was a smile :) Just hope I ov soon now x


----------



## fuschia

So approx 9 or 10dpo. Yest I got a god awful cramp in top of my calf. It was so painful and random. I guess I didn't drink enough but it still goes down as a symptom as its in tww!

Today I have a bad belly and feeling pretty nauseous and rotton which isn't fun.

Various things and cramps going on but pretty sure there always is! Af prob due fri so in 4 days x


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed for you both ladies xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? Still on track with everything?

Mol how is the clomid working out for you so far?

Fuschia, you been testing? Any news? Really hope you get your bfp!

Laura, hope you're doing OK and body is getting ready to start gearing up for ov?! Know you have a while yet but really hope everything works out perfect, timing wise for both you and Amy! Really hope one if not both of you get that bfp too!

Hope all is well with you too Tmb? I am sure you're just sailing through pregnancy as it is though :)

AFM It seems I ovulated yesterday (which is 3 days after donation). Lets just say I am not too convinced the timing was great this time around. Still in it to win it but I'm leaning more towards unlikely! Ahhh wellll...my body may play ball one day haha


----------



## laurac1988

Your timing is fine Hun! Fingers crossed!

Still waiting for ov here. Blah.


----------



## carlywarly

Aw hope it hurries up for you hun x


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies! ! 
I tested last on monday. I was feeling so ill and I tested mon afternoon . Bfn obv.

I haven't tested since. Due af fri.

Today I have had 2 separate occasions if really strong af cramps which i don't usually have but probably just means shes coming and its gonna be ugly! !.
Laura- waiting for ov- boring I guess but it will be go go soon enough especially with the 2 of you trying! 
Carly- I guess the timing Wasn't what you hoped for but you have got it within the time frame that is more than possible! ! Good luck I hope it happens xx

Molgold- I too hope clomid is still going well! ! X


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun and eek still in with a chance!! Reallllllly keeping my fx for you!! :)


----------



## fuschia

So Monday was a horrible day and I thought I was really coming down with something felt sick and weak and had a 'bad belly' . Then it mostly wore off but the bad belly stuck around then eased wed. Today its back and its horrible. There's nothing worse than being at work and having to dash to toilet with diahorea! !! Especially when there's only 1 ladies and its in thr middle of the office! Its so embarrassing. The good thing is they now bought a much more subtle sounding air freshener so everyone doesn't know when you've been.

I was then supporting a young lady with downs syndrome and I had the choice in an urgent moment of upstairs in her en suite which we had just cleaned or downstairs where her mum was sitting very close to the toilet door so I went in en suite and felt awful!!

Anyway im in a bad mood because I am having af cramps too and im just fed up ( as I know we all are ) of getting this sodding horrible symptoms and not getting that bfp we want!! Xxxxxx


----------



## carlywarly

Awwhhh bless you hun!! :( Not good at all...hope the diarrhoea eases up for you! Also...lets hope it isn't af but instead your bfp! If the witch doesn't show tomorrow when will you test?? xx


----------



## fuschia

I think if im being sensible then I shouldn't really test till Sunday because judging by my luteal phase history any time from today until Saturday would be normal as its gone from 10-12. But if my period isn't here sat I think ill test sat night as im off to Scotland on plane Sunday am and leaving very early! 

I really don't see it happening this month. Poor hubby is starting to think its not going to happen at all! I think this ia month 10?! I lose count! Hes going to arrange a sperm analysis if month 11 doesn't hit jackpot!! Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Hope you get a pleasant surprise Fuschia!

I've booked a a GP appointment. I'm spotting almost constantly. I'm pretty convinced I have PCOS. I had a previous PCOS diagnosis but then they "undiagnosed" it after repeating the tests. I did a PCOS symptom checklist yesterday and came out with 11/15 symptoms that apply to me. Next dr appointment available was June 3rd...


----------



## carlywarly

Wow Laura good luck at the docs...but Omg June 3Rd?! That's bloody disgusting making people wait that long! I can usually see doc the day later, or even same day if necessary. Can't believe you have to wait so long. You get them told lass! Hope they can give you a proper diagnosis. Least that way you can have treatment if needed. Got my fx you get answers hun xx


----------



## fuschia

Thanks laura. This ' bad tummy ' is still with me and I so hope it goes away before we go to Scotland. 1st stop is kevins elderly grandad house and if there's something worse than doing it at work... well its gotta be in someone's house! ! 

Im so puzzled by it. 

I was tempted to test this am but af due today and I hate the feeling of testing and af turning up straight away! Makes me feel so silly! !

Laura it sounds a good plan to go back to doctors. Once you have a diagnosis if that's what you have then can they offer anything to make symptoms and cycle better? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Hope the dicky tummy calms down Hun. Or turns into morning sickness because it's a preggo symptom for you 
When they last told me I had pcos they had great ideas for treatment. They put me on metformin, we're going to do three months of that and then start clomid, do a HSG and a semen analysis for the donor. Then after six cycles of clomid they would get me on the IVF waiting list. I'm hoping they will be as helpful. I'm going to go and talk to the chemist today as my metformin was on repeat prescription and I stopped taking it so they stopped repeating it. But I wondering if it is will on file and of I can order it based on the returning symptoms. That would be handy as it would mean I could get the metformin started before the appointment. Plus it helps with weight loss, and I need to lose about two stone before they will give me clomid. Well... The dr would give me clomid whatever, but it is much more effective at a healthier weight. Want the best chance for a baby... Obv


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - I know so many woman who got pregnant right after an HSG test. It's like the dye cleared our some cobwebs or something and allowed the little swimmers to reach their destination! I hope the Doctor is helpful - PCOS is such a broad fertility issue. I have it but that is mostly based on my stupid long cycles with ovulation happening so scarcely. Who knows, maybe this will be your lucky month....when I finally booked in for help I ended up preggers with my 2nd after 2 years on trying :)

Carly - You are def in with a shot! Any chance you may be 4DPO? I'd say it could have possibly O'd the day before your chart says....maybe you had just O'd prior to temp taking time which is why it was a low rise?! Either way, GL! I've got my fingers crossed for you :)

Fuschia - Sorry to hear about the tummy troubles :( I'm the opposite right now....Nothing wants to leave my body! If I recall correctly I do believe I had the runs in my TWW prior to my positive! Hope AF stats away for you. I'm checking in daily :)

Molgold - How are you doing?

AFM - I'm officially 1/4 of the way to the finish line! Went by pretty quick :) I see my midwife on Tuesday for my first appointment. Hoping to hear a heartbeat :) Still feeling neaseous throughout the day but I think it's lessening....hopefully will be gone soon. I'll give you guys a quick update after my appointment Tuesday.

Take care ladies!


----------



## MolGold

Aw Fuschia, hope you fell well soon. I am hoping for BFPs from you, Carly and Laura :D 

yes, time did fly TMb!! Just the other day you got you BFP :) 

I am still here. I stopped temping, started clomid and am undergoing follicle monitoring. My follies are the same size since 4 days! I am beggining to think this may be an annovulatory cycle though initially I was so excited to start Clomid. Lets see. I have an appointment today.

Also, my sis-in-laws are here to visit with their babies. I love them to death but the sight of them with thier mom pushes me to tears :(


----------



## fuschia

No af as of yet. Bfn this morning though at what is probably 13dpo so I think I can safely say im out and she will be here soon hopefully to get stuck into next cycle! X


----------



## carlywarly

Awh sorry about the bfn hun :( Still...the witch isn't here yet so there's still hope! :) fx for a late one x


----------



## carlywarly

Still no af Fuschia??! Is that a good sign?


----------



## Tmb0047

Waiting for an update Fuschia :)


----------



## carlywarly

Think this is an evap?? I tested with SMU and the line came up after about 5 mins but it gradually got lighter...this pic was taken about an hour later. Pretty sure it's an evap right?
 



Attached Files:







P5191135.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - I do see the line :) Hard to say if its an evap or not. I hate those internet cheapies as I have never got a positive on one until AFTER AF was due (I always used FRER prior to AF being due). I'd try with a better test tomorrow if you get another line on the cheapie :) Hoping this is the start of a BFP!


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun :) Still not convinced but yeah will deffo get a frer if any more lines. Hope you're doing ok x


----------



## carlywarly

All following test bfn bar 1. Looks like another evap tho so still waiting :/ Not too hopeful again lol. No matter what though, I can't seem to refrain from testing haha. Hope everyone is ok? It's uber quiet


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers and toes crossed!

I got a surprise +opk tonight! Don't usually get it until cd26!
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/FD799237-972F-43AF-B534-E2ADEE27742D_zpsq7vwyqct.jpg
Texted donor. Hopefully he can make it tomorrow


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies! 
Sorry about delay. In Scotland at the mo on a little family trip where we are visiting dh grandad. At the me we are staying in a caravan park near Edinburgh so seeing all the sights! 

Af came in full force on Sunday :(

Bit fed up but hey onto the next cycle then! We are going to try really hard this cycle then get a sperm analysis for dh if no luck .

How are those tests panning out carly?

Laura have you had your donation? Is amy due to ov soon? Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry about AF Hun :-(
Donation is tonight and Amy is due to ov next week x


----------



## carlywarly

Awh so sorry about AF Fuschia!! :( On to next cycle...each cycl;e is another step closer to your little bubs :)

Laura eek!! Exciting stuff fingers and toesies crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Tmb0047

fuschia - Glad you are having fun in Scotland! Sorry to hear that AF decided to join you on the trip :( I have a friend headed over there this summer....she has been talking about it for years! The SA is a good idea as it would be good to know if your DH has an issue with his swimmers. Sometimes its an easy fix!

Laura - Yay, for early ovulation! And so happy your donor can make it! You and Amy must be so excited this month.....I so hope this is your cycle :)

Carly - Anything on this mornings test? Your chart looks really good!

Molgold - How are you feeling? Any thing new to report?

I just wanted to say that I really love the fact that I can still post in here with you ladies. I really like this little group we have....I feel connected to each of you and I really cant wait to start seeing your BFP's appear :) I know they are not far away!

AFM - I had my first appointment yesterday. I really like my midwife :) She is from Guatemala and is super friendly. We didn't get to hear baby's HB :( She said she could see the HB pop up on the doppler but it would disappear just as quickly as it showed. Should be nice and clear next appointment. I have the choice to deliver in the hospital (choice of 2) or in the birth center. I am leaning towards the birth center but will tour all my options before I decide.


----------



## carlywarly

Hey Tmb :hi: glad you like your midwife and glad everything is going well with you! :) It'll soon be your 12 week scan won't it? Eek exciting!

I have had very very faint lines but I took a macro pic today and it's 100% an indentation and not a bfp :( I emailed the seller as it's obvious I have duff tests. Ah well AF due in 4-6 days....


----------



## laurac1988

Glad all is well Tmb xxx
You're not out yet Carly! It's still super early
I don't know what my body is doing this month. +opk is eight days earlier than normal and I haven't actually don't anything to cause that. All I've been taking this month are prenatals and the only other time I have got +opk this early was when I took soy! 
Donation in an hour. Opk still very much +


----------



## MolGold

Aw sorry fuchsia for AF :( 

Carly I hope ur indents turn to bfps soon..

Laura I am glad for ur grt timing :) as I type I am officially in tww with confirmed O today.. and with my legs raised aftr Bding


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks Laura and Mol :) Hope you're both OK and glad to hear about ov Mol! Good luck in your tww!! Laura, hope donation went well and ov happens real soon!!

I took a test tonight and got this...I am not saying it's a :bfp: but I am hoping it's the start of one....praying even :) 

Hope everyone is OK!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







P5221259.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









inverted.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Carly x


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks Laura :) I took another pic about half hour after and it looks like an indent again!! :( Frick! Issues with the tests but I emailed and they are sending me 30 more tests free. Who knows what's going on...may as well ignore those tests lol


----------



## laurac1988

See how it goes 

I'm doubtful I will conceive this month. Very stressed out


----------



## carlywarly

Awh man :( Hope whatever you're stressed about resolves itself pronto!


----------



## laurac1988

Court Hun: I have another two months of this


----------



## carlywarly

Oh no :( Sorry Laura....is there a silver lining that in 2 months it will all be over? Not that it'll be much consolation. Good luck though.


----------



## laurac1988

See how it goes. It will be a lot easier if he is found guilty but we will cross that bridge when we come to it.

Back at 1dpo as OPK was still + last night. I'm hoping it will have faded out by tonight


----------



## carlywarly

:hugs:

And ooh 1dpo good luck! Really hope you're lucky - on both counts!


----------



## carlywarly

Well tested with smu and negative :( poop poop...also feel like AF is very close (doubly poop) 

Hope you ladies are doing okay, I'm fine about it-just a little disappointed xx


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed for a surprise for you Hun x


----------



## carlywarly

Temp drop :( Af today or tomorrow...booo lol Stupid :witch: What's worrying me more is I now seem to have an 11 day LP :/ Missing 2 days lol


----------



## laurac1988

oh stupid AF! 11 days is fine hun


----------



## carlywarly

Ahhh cheers hun  Down to u and Mol now, followed shortly by Fuschia  Got my fx tightly for you all! There's a :bfp: coming! I feel it in me bones :D :dust:


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies! Back from Scotland now! Cd 8 today so about a week till ovulation! 

Then off to cornwall! I know im on a holiday every 5 mins at the mo! Loving it! 

Im sorry carly that af got you. On to the next cycle! !

Laura- fingers crossed for this tww!
Tmb- hope all is well and your feeling ok!

Ill start bding for this cycle when I can be bothered which isn't yet! I guess I should start temping again too! Xx

Xx


----------



## MolGold

Sorry for AF Carly ... Yes i really want another BFP to cheer things up here :) Hope this is your lucky cycle Laura!!

Glad to see you back Fuschia - Scotland is so beautiful! I really need a holiday :( work has been so hectic and so has preparations to shift to our own place.. Phew! I do hope to see you ladies around more round here though! 

Tmb hope you are doing well.. :D


----------



## laurac1988

I'm booooored now. 5dpo which is half way through. Getting cramps already same as last month so I'm assuming AF will be arriving in five days
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/tumblr_inline_mpiuyszyok1qz4rgp_zps92b1b328.gif
Least I'm not as stressed trying with this donor as I was with our last donor. I actually don't mind donations any more
Hope all is week with everyone xxx


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies how we all doing? 

I still haven't started temping or opking! Im all out of the swing. I even missed a reflexology appointment and only just text her to try and get 1 in this week before ov! Which is probably is 5 or 6 days time.

We haven't started bding yet... im not drinking grape fruit juice. I mean my head isn't in the game like it has been but still going to do all the necessary things in next few days! 

I heard a tip yesterday that you should smell pregnant ladies and babies under 6 months and this should help! This is something that my work colleague was told by her fertility specialist! So I visited my friend and had a good sniff of her 4 month old today so that might help lol!!


----------



## laurac1988

Smelling people and babies?!?


----------



## fuschia

Lol that's what I said! But apparently its something to do with feremones ( or however that word os spelt!)


----------



## laurac1988

Lol ok. Interesting. Never heard that before


----------



## Tmb0047

Shall I bottle up my stench and send it you you all &#55357;&#56834; bahaha!

I've got a really positive feeling for this group.....I can sense I BFP coming in the near future. I can just feel it!


----------



## laurac1988

If it helps I'll have a massive bottle please!
Got my vitamin d blood draw back. 
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/350f0b547c6da6b352e1fb562f5b5fe6_zpsce6dcce0.jpg


----------



## MolGold

Oh Yes, 1 round of Tmb's stench all around please :) How did the Vit D test go Laura?

Fuschia - even I hadn't BD this cycle till CD13, I just didn't feel like getting into the game again. But I got my groove back well in time for O. People get pregnant with 1 well timed BD dont they? ;) FX this cycle turns out lucky for us all..


----------



## carlywarly

Hey ladies!! :) Welcome back Fuschia and Mol...got really quiet without you guys!! Hahaha. Good luck with everything this cycle. Enjoy your trip to Cornwall too Fuschia! Mol - really hope you get that holiday soon hun :flower: How you going on tww?

Laura - that's pants for Vit D :/ What do you need to raise your levels? If that's the term lol How is the tww going?

Hope you're well Tmb? Wow 12 weeks tomorrow!! Whoop!! Getting the crucial stage outta the way and onto 2nd tri...so exciting!

AFM: AF just buggering off, :witch: wasn't nice to me either lol bet it's cos I called her stoopid the other day hmph. I may be out this cycle before it's even begun as my donor is out of the country for the 1st half of the month. I am due to get a smile about 14th so may just miss out :( Ah well, what will be will be xxx

Here's some :dust: for you guys xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

I hope you catch him before he heads odd Hun!

Tww is ok, just chugging along really. Have been given high dose vit d to take for ten weeks... Yay! Four tablets a day


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun :) Well good luck with the tabs! Hope they help lots :) Good luck with tww - only a couple days left...so hopefully that :bfp: is on it's way :D


----------



## laurac1988

Maybe! We'll have to see. I'm not desperate for it at the moment. I'm just taking it as it comes  Guess I'm too used to the heartache now


----------



## carlywarly

Awww :(


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies. Laura at least this vitamin deficiency had been recognised and your tabs should help out a lot there!

Hi carly :) glad af is leaving. My next af is due when in cornwall on family holiday so that will be fun. Who knows maybe it really will be and Ill get bfp! But im at the point where im not expecting too much of each cycle but I feel that the best way to be!!

Started with bding last night. ... nearly 1 month since we last did it so that's a bit sad really! !

Got reflexology booked for tomorrow night cd 14 so hopefully that will aid the process!

Xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Indeed! Apparently low vitamin d can inhibit fertility so maybe I've found the reason for not conceiving?
Hope your AF does spoil the party on holiday Fuschia 
Amy got her +opk this morning so donor is coming over tonight


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Awesome that you are both now is the TWW :) Have you tested yet? Feeling anything? Wouldn't it be amazing if a simple vitD supplement made all the difference in the world?! I'm so excited for you and Amy :)

How's everyone else? Gearing up for O?

AFM - I crashed my sister in laws appointment the other day and got her to check for baby's heartbeat. I was 11+6 and really hopeful....still no heartbeat on the doppler :( I'm slightly worried but remaining relaxed. Almost caved and bought a doppler....but I should have an ultrasound in the next 2 weeks so I think I can wait.....

Hope you ladies are all well! Thinking of you all daily :)


----------



## fuschia

Hey tmb... im sure nothing to worry about :) so exciting about ultra sound coming up! We all so jealous! 

Im off to reflexology tonight :)

Dd appears to have chicken pox! So that's a bit stressful! No idea where she caught it she doesn't go to nursery or pre school yet but hey ho! Im just so worried she would have given it to my friends baby .hes only 4 months and he needs heart surgery soon and does not need chicken pox in his life !!

Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies I'm not 100%, but I think maybe I just got my bfp?!?

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/953fc4859c82140aa568035275843aef_zps3afe8f48.jpg
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/48fedc48193258527098e0d9a0d3173d_zpsa845bc09.jpg


AF is due today and is missing


----------



## Tmb0047

Aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! You need to go out an buy a real test RIGHT NOW! I shall be stalking for updates! OMG, I am so excited right now!!!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

I have a FRER. I will do it in the morning


----------



## Tmb0047

I'm not sure I can wait that long! hehehe

I am so excited for you right now!

And Amy is in the TWW as well! Imagine 2 BFP's!?


----------



## fuschia

Oh wow ! I hope so Laura :) 

I can't believe you can stand not to have already peed on that frer already lol xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I peed on this...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/20be61a67f56962b0332533d94856dd0_zpsf8e1aa66.jpg


----------



## carlywarly

Eeeek I'm soooo over the moon for youuuuuu xx


----------



## Tmb0047

I'm crying right now....friggin hormones! Congrats to you and Amy! 

So what is your due date?

That is a beautiful BFP! :)


----------



## laurac1988

On or around 7th feb 

I hope this is a sticky baby

I'm totally in shock. I didn't expect it this month!


----------



## Tmb0047

What was Amy's reaction?? Are you guys hoping for another positive with Amy?


----------



## fuschia

Laura - congratulations!

You really didnt seem to be expecting it this month did you! Wernt you quite stressed out around ovulation time too?

Just shows you -- you never know!

Very happy for you .... cant imagine how over the moon your feeling xxxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Fushcia. I was fairly stressed around ov yeah. I really didn't expect it this month. FX it's a sticky


----------



## Tmb0047

Just caught up on your journal so you wouldn't have to write everything twice :) Congrats again! So very happy for you &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## fuschia

Yes that's no 2 for our group. How wonderful! 

3 more to go!

At this rate I shall be starting another group up on me tod!

Im finding this cycle difficult because we are both feeling a bit crappy with dd and chicken pox. Still giving ourselves a shot though :)

Mol gold- have you got to testing yet? Maybe our 3rd bfp will be soon behind! 

Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Also read journal hun and it's lovely reading!!! How are you doing today Laura?? Xx

Fuschia hope DD is feeling much better soon and hope you and hubby get to BD! 

Mol hope you're doing okay too? Fx there's another bfp on its way! :D

Tmb hope all okay with you? I wouldn't stress about the hb either :) Don't think I heard Isaac's til I was 16 week or so...but I'm larger than average so probably of no relevance to you!! Haha


----------



## laurac1988

FX for more bfp in this group soon!

I have a splitting headache so I'm off to bed, got this tonight 
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/941f3abb9dc5615ff176ccaa20fb3be2_zps013913f9.jpg


----------



## carlywarly

laurac1988 said:


> FX for more bfp in this group soon!
> 
> I have a splitting headache so I'm off to bed, got this tonight
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/941f3abb9dc5615ff176ccaa20fb3be2_zps013913f9.jpg

Just fabulous!! :) If u got that then doc test will deffo come up pos :happydance:


----------



## laurac1988

Hope so  anyway off to sleep. Need To shift this damn headache :-(


----------



## MolGold

Congrats Laura - I knew this is your month!! H&H 9 months :) Wow!

AFM, BFN at 12DPO then spotting. Today spotting little heavier, AF on her way :(


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry Molgold :-( xxxx


----------



## fuschia

Molgold sorry about af :(

Well you me and carly are next :)

I think I am probably 1dpo today judging by my temps last few days
Only bf twice at -1dpo and -3dpo so we shall see!

Im feeling more relaxed now anyway. Dh will get SA if this cycle doesn't work and I feel like at least we can start investigating things now. 

If his SA is fine im wondering if I could get a blood test as a first port of call to see if im lacking in any vitamins but maybe I can do that through gp. Im not sure how these things work when you already have a child xxxx

Hope your feeling well laura.... enjoy it because your in for some delightful reassuring but sickly symptoms within few weeks :)


----------



## laurac1988

You definitely will be able to get a blood count Hun . Ask your GP.


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls,

I started spotting yesterday (12DPO) but I had all of 1 spot of blood all day on my pad. I had little flow at night ( maybe abt 2 tsp), and maybe 2 -3 more spots on my pad till now ( Sorry TMI). its Day 2 and not enough to fill a pad? I am not even cramping too much! Normally my period turns to full flow on CD1 itself, and my cramps are horrendous! :| I don't want to get my hopes up but not knowing for sure is so frustrating!


----------



## fuschia

Have you taken another test molgold? 

I know I have had the odd period that is unusually light and I didn't know why.

Could be your bfp making a shy appearance ! Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Awww Mol really hope AF doesn't show!!


----------



## fuschia

Morning ladies! !
Molgold how's it going? 

So I was pretty sure I oved cd 16 this month due to the fact that ita always 16 or 17... I had a dip cd 16 and for me a really good rise of cd 17!!

But today of cd 18 ive had another dip :( googling makes me Hope its a fallback rise which ive come across before - something to do with estrogen still not low enough.

Feeling discouraged. .. if I didn't ov on cd16 then ive got bding really badly timed... we just didn't have itin us to keep ggoing with a poorly princess to care for!

So I turn to me trusty buddies for advice! What do the experts think? 

Obv there's limited data as I only bothered temping when I felt it really mattered!


----------



## laurac1988

Give it a few more days Hun. I reckon fallback rise but it's impossible to tell without the next few temps xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Hey Fuschia I think you're okay...looking back at previous charts the drop isn't majorly low and still within the levels of your usual post ov temps. Sure it wouldn't be below your cover line either. Guess it's a matter of seeing what happens though. Really hope you timed it well hun :flower:


----------



## fuschia

Thanks ladies. .im not hanging much hope on it this month but its a bit rubbish if im out completely before tww even starts! 

I guess ill cross my fingers that my temp isn't too low !

Fingers crossed we get the full house within a few months xx


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## fuschia

When is amy due to test laura? 

My temp was mega low this am . I took it at about 5am but hubby had opened the window ( next to us) and the cold wind was blowing right onto my bare stomach!! Was freezing! !!

I got snuggled up again as usual and re took my temp 2 hours later and that's what I recorded and my instinct tells me its more accurate in which case its looking good! 

How are you molgold? Is af being kind?

Carly? Is all looking good for donation this month? Xx


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> When is amy due to test laura?
> 
> My temp was mega low this am . I took it at about 5am but hubby had opened the window ( next to us) and the cold wind was blowing right onto my bare stomach!! Was freezing! !!
> 
> I got snuggled up again as usual and re took my temp 2 hours later and that's what I recorded and my instinct tells me its more accurate in which case its looking good!
> 
> How are you molgold? Is af being kind?
> 
> Carly? Is all looking good for donation this month? Xx

Oooh darn temps!!! lol Nothing like trying to stress us out eh?! Don't think I will be in with a chance this cycle...as donor said he'll be out of the country for the first half I take that to mean til around 15th. I am due to get a pos either 12th or 13th so will just miss it - I am ok about it though...just onto next cycle hopefully. Really hope you get that :bfp: real soon Fuschia (like in a few days!!) EEEK :dust:

Laura LOVE THE SQUISHY SIGGY!!! Awwwhhhh :) Hope all's OK!! Good luck with Amy's result! Can you imagine...babies like buses....hahaha ;)

Hope everyone else is OK? Mol, did AF arrive in full force or still dodgy?

Tmb how is everything now you are in second tri? Or am I late with that haha


----------



## laurac1988

Hope the temp stays up Fuschia!
Carly - you never know! Fx he's back before ov
Any news Mol?

We're just chugging along here. Amy doesn't think she's caught this month but we shall see


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies.....

Just wanted to let you all know that I lost the baby. Started spotting last Saturday and it turned heaving by Tuesday night. I had an ultrasound this morning g that showed an empty uterus. I am just waiting for a D&C as they are concerned with bleeding as I'm over an hour away from the city.

DH and I haven't talked about what's next but I'll probably stick around here and cheer you all on.


----------



## laurac1988

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry to hear this! Sending massive hugs xxxx


----------



## fuschia

Tmb im so sorry . I can't imagine how you are feeling right now.
We are all here for you and I hope hubby and your children can club together and get through and make the right decision for your family moving forward x
Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Oh God I am so so sorry! Did not want to hear this news....so glad you have your hubby to support you. Bless you so much hun. Masses of :hugs: If you ever need to chat I'm right here xxx


----------



## fuschia

Hows everyone doing? 

Laura - 5 weeks :) I actually remember those exciting and nerve wracking early days kile yesterday. I have clearer memories of then than the later days actually! Hope your ok.

Molgold- how are you lovely? 

Carly- I too hope this cycle works out and you get to try fingers crossed

Tmb- im thinking of you xxxxxx

Afm- 5dpo and feeling nauseous but I often do! Deciding how o play it thiw month. .. on holiday in cornwall from thurs and af due sat-mon. Thinking do I take tests or ro I wait. Or do I test before I go. I just have lost that excitement now.... im not feeling like im bothered about testing early anymore and getting my hopes up and hurting my eyes staring at blank strips lol.

Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

5 weeks indeed 

Hope this is the one fuschia
Hope you get to try Carly xx


----------



## carlywarly

Hey ladies :) Donor still away so out this cycle.

Now I am confused and wonder if anyone can help? EWCM and opk cheapies suggest ov is close. Bottom cheapy is from this afternoon and darker than control. Took a cb smiley and shows empty circle - not even flashing smile. Took stick out and it's so dark...what is going on please?

Hope everyone is doing okay? Tmb hope you're doing okay hun xx


----------



## laurac1988

The cheapie is + Hun. Get a donation is donor is about x


----------



## fuschia

Carly I think those clear blue ones can have a funny 5 mins! Is it the 1st month you have used that stick? 

I found when I used the clear blue ones that if I re used a stick q few mktnhs it got a bit confused! 

So are you def out this cycle then hun? That sucks if so. Im 7dpo and really gonna try and wait this 1 out. I will be so proud if I achieve a whole cycle with no preg test taken! Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey everyone :wave: 
Thank you all for your kind words!

Fuschia - Have fun on your holiday. Just go with the flow....if you feel like testing before you go, then test....or just toss one in your suitcase....

Carly - Sorry this cycle is going to be a bust. Must be tough.

Laura - How are you feeling? Are you suck at all? Has Amy tested yet?

Molgold - How are you?

AFM - Still spotting and still producing strong positive HPT's. I'm going to test again in a few days and see if they start lightening. Not sure how long it will take but I've read it can take quite a few weeks. I've booked a follow up for the 20th and will request a HCG test if I still have positives by then. DH and I have both thought about what we want but have not yet shared our thoughts with each other. June was originally the last month of TTC before we booked DH a vasectomy.....I know I am not ready to give up on having one more, but I have to remind myself that I am not the only one who gets to make choices.....I guess we will need to talk....I just don't want to tell him what I want because I don't want him to agree to what I want if it's not what he wants....I want his feelings on things first. Sounds confusing, doesn't if?!


----------



## fuschia

Tmb hi :)

How are you feeling? 

I totally understand what your saying about yours and hubbys chat. Its just so final having a vasectomy isn't it. But having a miscarriage is tough on both of you and you don't know how it would have affected him and made him feel about it. 

How are your kiddies with it? Did they know you were pregnant? Xxxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Yes, they knew about the baby. My 10 year old son broke down....it broke my heart to see his reaction. Our 5 year old is upset but I don't think she fully understands. Our little one still lifts up my shirt, kisses my belly and says "baby". We all really loved the baby so much....I just can't imagine not having another one.


----------



## fuschia

Oh tmb that must be so heart breaking :(

Im so sorry your going through this its such a cruel thing to happen. 

Perhaps hubby feels the same xxx

Big hugs xx


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sorry Tmb. I hope it is as least over as quickly as it can be for you xxxxxx

I'm having occasional nausea. Sore bbs. And stomach cramps. I'm just so nervous at the moment


----------



## fuschia

All of those symptoms are normal and a good sign as far as I remember! I def had cramps up to at least 8 weeks! I went and got a scan at 7 weeks because I was so nervous and it really eased my mind xxx


----------



## fuschia

I changed the name of the thread! Hadn't realised I could do this .
Let me know if you would prefer it to be something else x


----------



## carlywarly

Hey Tmb hun...bless you!! I think it was about 2-3 weeks after I started bleeding that I got negative tests...but I was 9 weeks so could be even longer for you! I hope you can leave limbo soon xx You and your husband will talk and decide where to go I am sure. Sending tonsa hugs.

Thanks Fuschia too - donor deffo still away and yep you could be right...this is month 2 using the sticks - stoopid tests. Why they say they are good for 2 months is beyond me! I know it doesn't really matter, what with not having a donation...but I like to keep track of where I am at, and what bod is doing. Blummin frustrating lol

Chart looking good - promising dip at 4dpo? I like the new name lots :)

Laura good luck to Amy too :)

Mol wheeere aaaare youuuuu??? lol How's it going?


----------



## fuschia

Im glad you like the new name carly :)

yes I had a big ole dip 4dpo but Im not excited as it was too early!

8dpo today and already feeling that disappointment of not being preggers! Its like im fast forwardingall my feelings at the moment! xx


----------



## laurac1988

If I could have picked a cycle where I told you I was definitely 100% not pregnant I would have said last cycle. I really thought AF was coming. I even blogged about it. Then next day - bfp!


----------



## fuschia

Thanks Laura :)

I appreciate that bit of encouragement ! I know it will happen at some point Im just getting to stage where i feel we will need a bit of help / investigation here! Its all gravy though ... how can I feel too hung up when I have my little girl !

Is Laura testing today at 10dpo?

It has just occured to me that to you i am only fuschia and I dont think you know my name! Im Emma x


----------



## laurac1988

Hey Emma  
Assuming you mean Amy lol .no I don't think so. I think she's probably going to test on Thursday as she's off to a music festival on Friday.  that will be 12dpo. Unfortunately her AF is due while she's living in a tent in a field for the weekend! Lol


----------



## fuschia

You guessed it I certainly did mean Amy!

Oh thats crummy timing for her! Im a bit put out that Im expecting af Sat/Sunday so will be here for majority of our holiday. 

One good thing is that I have started using soft cups for af now and I find them really great! Especially for swimming etc! I have ordered a massive packet of those which I will collect from post office so theres a silver lining!

Hope your feeling ok and trying to relax! I know just how nerve wracking it can all be though! x


----------



## laurac1988

I love soft cups  Amy uses a moon cup and she swears by the thing. I used it once and OMG THE PAIN! Did not like it one bit...

Yeah just trying to chill. Waiting for the midwife to call me back so I can get booked in


----------



## Tmb0047

:hi: Hey everyone!

Fischia (Emma!) - I love the name change :thumbup: I sure hope AF stays away for you.....seems like whenever we make vacation plans is when she is set to arrive!

Laura - AF while living in a tent sounds like hell! Can't wait to hear when she tests!

Carly - It really sucks that it can take so long for HCG to leave your system. I've put away my tests for now. I might take one on Friday to see if it has lightened at all. Then wait another week afterward.

Molgold - Where are you? Hopefully busy with something fun!

AFM - Sorry in advance for the story this will probably turn out to be.....

Bleeding is almost completely gone. I really want to make love to my DH. I feel like being close to him that way right now is something I need...unfortunately the doctors advised to wait two weeks....Not sure I'll wait quite that long.

DH and I talked about our next steps. I am very pleased to hear that he does not want to wait. Also, we know a Summer baby is bad timing for his work but he does not care and thinks it will be stupid to waste all those months not trying just so that it does not inconvenience his work. He works for a great company (they've proven that last week while we dealt with our loss). This makes me very happy :happydance: 

I have a follow up booked for the 20th of this month. If I am still testing positive I am going to request a blood test to check my numbers. Sadly, all I want to see right now is a negative test. Seems so strange. Also, I am going to request some provera or prometrium to take to get my next AF as I am sure it wont be arriving for quite some time on its own. If I can induce AF then I am going to give soy ISO a shot and see if it helps me ovulate at all. Lastly, I am going to request that I am referred to a fertility specialist so that I can get me a script for femara (incase the soy doesn't do the trick) as we know it works for me. I'm not sure I can handle this process if I am stuck dealing with 100+ day long cycles. I'm going to try my best not to become a crazy TTC'er!

I guess I wont know exactly how things will all pan out until after my appointment on the 20th. All I can do now is take care of myself, keep busy and start tracking my cycle. I am feeling very positive right now.....We WILL get our rainbow!

Thank you ladies so much :winkwink: .....Having you all to come talk to really makes things easier. It is so nice to be able to come on here and say whatever I need to and to have the support of other woman who understand.


----------



## MolGold

Thanks for asking for me ladies, yes I was busy with life - work and family came visiting. I had my nephew and niece visit me while AF showed ( heartbreaking, again) and that eased my pain.

I am so sorry Tmb for your huge loss.. sorry that I could not be here for you as well :( But I am happy you have decided not to wait. I hope you are well now :flower:

Laura I am so excited for your symptoms :) Emma, I hear you when you say that you feel jaded now with TTCing. Every cycle makes me less and less hopeful :(


----------



## carlywarly

Awwww I am sooo happy that you guys will try again soon Tmb!!! Hopefully it wont be long til you get your negative tests...as you say, how strange!

welcome back Mol hun - glad to hear all is well with you :) 

Also getting excited for Amy and Emma testing!! Eeek xx


----------



## fuschia

Tmb that's really good news that you are in agreement with each other. That must be lovely to know your on the same page.
It must be frustrating to not be able to be intimate at the moment when you feel you need it more but fingers crossed it won't be long foryou and you will be on the road to have your rainbow baby. 

Hi molgold great to have you back!

Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Tmb I'm glad you both have a plan  
Mol - good to see you. Sorry AF came x
Emma - it will happen. We tried on and off for two years and four months for this little bean  

Amy tested today. Was BfN. Her usual AF symptoms are here so she says she is out, but I, still waiting for the witch to show up until we can say anything for sure


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Boo to that BFN! It would be so cool to end up with 2 little ones!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm not so sure. Wild mean we couldn't be at eachother's births and such and means it would get very VERY hard towards the end. I'll be thrilled to bits if she is but I think it would be much easier if she isn't


----------



## Tmb0047

I guess that is true! Then I guess it is a good thing that you will be happy either way! I bet that sure makes seeing a BFN a little easier :)


----------



## MolGold

Laura, I am sorry for Amy's BFN but yes I guess its true that with both of you expecting it would be very tough managing and caring for each other. How are you now?

Carly and Emma - FX for your BFPs :) Another one please!!

Tmb - so when are you planning to try again? And I hope you feel better now.. *hugs*

AFM I couldn't visit my gynaec last weekend and this weekend looks busy too. We were to decide if I should try clomid again or do I get a tubal scan done. Both options look bust to me this month because I am busy shifting to my own flat and cant seem to find the time to visit her and get a scan. Anyway we are off BDing awhile because I cant risk a freak pregnancy incase I have to get a scan done. :| I wish it hadn't come to this.


----------



## Tmb0047

I am doing well, Molgold. Thanks for asking :) We plan to try again right away. I know they say to wait a few cycles but I think it is more for emotional reasons and less so for physical reason. I typically have long cycles so my lining should be good if we do conceive prior to a post mc AF. I have ordered some soy isoflavones and plan to give those shot. 

I think I will start temping again tomorrow and see where my temps are sitting. I seem to only be seeing blood now when I wipe so I think I am pretty much done with that. I am feeling very positive today...hoping I can hang on to that feeling as I jump back on this crazy TTc wagon!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## laurac1988

Careful with the soy Hun. Stopped me ovulating x


----------



## carlywarly

Hey ladies :hi:

Gonna seem like a complete nutjob now (haha) buttt...need some help. After getting empty smiles on cb the other day, I decided to use a Hpt for fun. I left it for a couple hours without checking it (cos it was for fun lol) and got the first pic....

Now today I tested again and got the second pic (pic within about 2-3 mins). Just dodgy tests right??!! I mean I had AF (not light either!!) but I am insane if I think I could be pregnant...especially with tests being so light...sooo sooo light! I hate these bloody tests! lol
 



Attached Files:







P6101497.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









P6121507.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laurac1988

Looks + to me! Get a FRER Carly!


----------



## carlywarly

Gonna get a cb digital thanks hun just so when it spells out not pregnant I can feel confident with that :) It's so stupid there's no possible way...none at all lol xx


----------



## laurac1988

Get a frer as well. The digis are not so sensitive, right?


----------



## carlywarly

True lol...hmmm haha bad peestick influence Laura :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Sorrryyyy! But you know if you do a digi and it says not pregnant you'll wonder if it was because it's not sensitive enough


----------



## carlywarly

NEGATIVE!!! lol

I went to Local Asda but they sold out of cb digis and didn't even have frer. :/ Just bought the asda cheapies - rather those than nothing I guess lol...Darla has to go out so couldn't drive around. Well that puts that to rest and makes me think I have the dodgiest internet cheapies EVERRRR lol


----------



## laurac1988

I've seen some really dodgy Internet cheapies about! They're terrible!
Sorry it was neg!


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - That's crazy! Didn't the company send you free rests not long ago because of all the lines you were getting?


----------



## carlywarly

Yeah but I used a different company Tmb lol...these are the wider tests which are supposed to be easier to read :/ Thanks Laura hun.

I am just hoping I don't have cancer!! Bit random but I googled and apparently pos hpts can pick up cancer :/ Think ama make an appointment with doc next week for general bloodwork


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - Hate to say it but I thought the same thing. I don't know if you have the show "The Little Couple" over there?! Anyway, the lady on there had a type of cancer that raises HCG levels. She is now cancer free but has to have levels tested monthly. Better safe than sorry....I'd say an appointment is a good idea!

Laura - Thanks for the warning on the soy! It did help you at one point though, right? I guess it's kind of a hit it miss type thing. Either way my cycles are normally really long so I doubt it will hurt. It'll either stay long or shorten up! I think it's a more of a give it a try while I pass time waiting to get in with a new FS. Will be cool if it works!

BTW, happy birthday to Amy! Any special plans?


----------



## laurac1988

Blood work won't hurt Carly, but surely the Asda one would have come out positive too?

I used soy one cycle and it helped, but then I used it again at the same dose and it stopped me ovulating. 

No special plans. Just take out lol


----------



## fuschia

Hey just caught up.
Oh carly how crazy! I see why its a good idea to get blood work but if you har raised hcg levels then surely it would be picked up on asda too I think they are also quite sensitive xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Yeah 1st test didn't have a line but second one very faint again...may be something to do with concentration? I have 2 brands of cheapies that are giving me lines. Plus before AF both FRER gave me pink lines. Surely they can't ALL be duff?? :/


----------



## MolGold

Oh Carly, I hope its a shy bean u got there :) Why don't you test again with an FRER in the morning? I'm so excited for you :) And don't worry about the cancer hun, If you have to go for a general yearly then go with a free mind. Relax, this may be your silver lining but if not, then we will march onto a new cycle together :flower:

Tmb - yay for trying straight away :) I love that your family is so supportive and that you are holding up so well! and I love the new name too - just that I hope soon it will have BFP status updated for us all one day :) 

Emma - when are you testing!!!??!!!! Have you tested already?

Laura - happy bday to Amy :) Hope you had a good time - the bean is her present, huh?


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies. Carly very intrigued to see how this will pan out! Ill cross my fingers that you do have that much wanted pregnancy!!


I haven't tested! I think I am 11dpo today. .. getting pullings qnd cramps so expecting af tomorrow or Sunday latest I should think xxx on Cornwall holiday with family now so I have no availability of tests! It's quite refreshing! Xdx


----------



## laurac1988

Oooooh FX AF will surprise you and not bother showing up!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks Mol :) Would love a shy bean hehe (love that term) and I swear to god if I wasn't getting bfn's (all tests after those ones have been bfn) I would swear I was pregnant! Left boob so sore, headaches, extreme tiredness and last night I got up 4 times to pee. I thought I had another uti last week but lab showed no growth. Getting lower ab pain. Didn't mention any of this to docs as I didn't want to look stupid lol. I just Know I can't be pregnant. Got to go get bloods done so will go Monday - she is wanting me to be checked for thyroid, iron, full blood and cholesterol. We shall see what happens :) Thanks for the support ladies. Feel less stressy hehe. Good luck getting your bfp this cycle x

Emma so exciting!! Hope AF stays away hun. Enjoy your time away x

Hope you and Amy are well Laura :) Any nausea/ sickness started Yet? I think I was 8 weeks with Isaac when mine started lol and lasted til he was born.

Tmb hope you're okay hun? x


----------



## laurac1988

Hope the bloods give you some answers Carly 

I have occasional nausea. Nothing worth writing home about really but when it hits it SUCKS. This morning I have a massive headache x


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Your baby is pea size! I love that fruit ticker! Hope you are lucky enough to avoid any full on morning sickness.

Carly - I am found okay, thanks for asking :) Hope your bloods all come back good. So many weird symptoms....I wonder what's going in?! So strange!

Molgold - Nice to hear from you! Looks like we get to be cycle buddies this time....your only a few days ahead of me. I'm hoping my body decides to ovulate on its own after the mmc.

Emma - Any sign in AF today? Your willpower this cycle amazes me! I'd if tested 4 or 5 days ago :) Hehe....

AFM - Yesterday's tests was much lighter than a few days prior. Hoping for it to be negative for my follow up next Friday. I am so hoping the doctor I seeks nice and understanding and actually helps me out like I want her to. I just want to get the ball rolling!


----------



## fuschia

Hey no af yet ladies but I feel sure she will be here tomorrow or Monday latest. My luteal phase has varied this much before! I keep checking because im in and out of swimming pools and hot tubs at the moment ! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds lovely! Hope she stays away if only for more pool and hot tub enjoyment


----------



## fuschia

No af yet and id have expected ber by now. Tested today and bfn so where on earth is she!! Hate it when my body messes me about x hope all ok x


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - Hmmm....wonder what's up?! Did you use a cheapie test or a brand name?


----------



## laurac1988

Hmmmmmmm hope it's a ninja bfp Emma!


----------



## fuschia

I used a clear blue digi.

I was all cool as a cucumber and thought ah no not this cycle then af didn't come and I thought ooh maybe! But I bought a cb digi because I thought it would be positive if I was 14dpo. I guess af is just around the corner xx


----------



## laurac1988

Dunno Hun. Try a FRER?


----------



## MolGold

aw Emma, I hope you and Carly both get your BFPs stat!!! Let us know :)

Hope you are well Laura :) Sorry for the headache :flower: but its a part of having a baby on board. Hope you cope well :D

yay for being cycle buddies Tmb, though we haven't been BDing much. Just finished moving to new place yesterday night, unpacked till 2am and at work by 9am :( Phew! Still, since I O late theres time but I wont have a way to know for sure this cycle when I do O, because I think Ive lost my BBT during the shifting


----------



## fuschia

Still no af here! I did the cb test in afternoon but I had held my wee for ages! 

Bit confused by this really xxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Emma - So strange! Not sure what to te ya. I guess give it another day or two and test again. Maybe AF just wants you to enjoy your little holiday and she'll show once you get home....Or are you home already?


----------



## fuschia

Home on Saturday . Still not here now! Im sure this hasn't happened before. Was quite sure I oved cd 16 from temps. .. haven't temped all month though only over that period maybe I didn't ov then! Its weird! 

I have read people getting bfn on 14dpo. But I just thought surely id get a bfp if I was then it would show so I got 1 cb digi.

Oh well all will be revealed soon enough! 

Xx


----------



## laurac1988

That's confusing! I'm still hoping for a ninja bfp for you x


----------



## Tmb0047

I'm with Laura in the ninja BFP! Enjoy the rest if you time away :)

How you feeling Laura? Any full blown symptoms yet?


----------



## laurac1988

Nothing really Hun. Some sickness in the evenings, sore bbs and bits of cramping. Plenty of bloating too. I don't think this will feel real until we have had a scan and all looks good. Just hoping squishy is ok in there


----------



## carlywarly

Hi all  Hope all is well?! Just wanted to update that my blood results were all fine...if I had cancer then something would have shown up wouldn't it? Like too many white blood cells in full blood count? Ah well thats all a relief  Lord knows about the stoopid tests lol...got another second line 2 days ago even! Not gonna bother testing anymore cos AF due from Monday. Sure she'll come on time and lay any stupid ideas i may have to rest :)

Emma hun, any update?

Mol and Tmb, good luck to you both!! Mol guess you're due to ov real soon? Hope you catch! Hope you're all settled in too. Tmb you won't know when you'll ov yet eh? How u doing generally?

Laura i am sure everything is great and wonderful in there with squishy!!  Been testing anymore? Did you do a cb digi for 2-3 / 3+ or not bothering? I had to do all 3 haha xx


----------



## fuschia

Hey! My update is that af came just now. 5 days late! Obv disappointed ad the longer it went on the more I thought this could just be it as im usually on time but it is what it is. Next stop will be getting hubby a SA and just generally getting to bottom of this even if it is that we both just need to get fitter etc im not sure. This was month 11 ! Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Glad your results were good Carly. Maybe time to moan at the companies who made the tests! Cancer would have likely showed up on the bloods, yeah.
Emma I'm sorry AF came! Good to have a plan, though!
Mol and Tmb - any updates from you guys?
Afm... No more spotting for like a week and a half now, which is comforting. I spotted basically every day after a BM. Never randomly, just after a BM. Mentioned it to my dr and he said not to worry, so fingers crossed it was nothing sinister. Was only ever a wipe or two and was always pink blood, so I think it was probably just my cervix getting irritated. Not really any symptoms worth talking about, still have sore bbs although that fluctuates. Occasional nausea and fairly frequent headaches. Back at work on nights tomorrow so that should be interesting.
I didn't bother with the digis. I did the first one at 5 weeks and got 1-2, freaked myself out so I'm not going anywhere near them again. I haven't tested since I used my last tesco test about a week ago just to check on the lines


----------



## carlywarly

Awwww Emma sorry about the stupid :witch: hun...think you do right with the testing - not necessarily cos anything is wrong, even if to put your minds at rest. Also if there is an issue fx it'll be something easy to fix :)

Laura sounds normal indeed hun :) I bled a lot after BM's in the beginning with Isaac too! It's funny cos with my 1st pregnancy I didn't bleed once...not a tiny drop. I phoned cos I just felt something was wrong. I only bled once the missed miscarriage turned into a full blown miscarriage. With Isaac I bled loads and was always at the epu! I was so sure many times that I was losing him! I am sure your lil bubs is doing perfectly in there, forming eyelids as it says! All symptoms looking good and don't blame you for not testing anymore - no need to be neurotic like me haha ;)

If you have anymore bleeding after a Bm though, I'd be inclined to ask for an early scan. Not because anything is wrong, rather to get a free scan and should see a little hb by now!! :) I just love looking at those scan piccies!! Lol


----------



## laurac1988

I probably would have by now if it would have carried on. But like I said nothing now for a week and a half thank goodness  we have a scan in just over two weeks. Can't wait!

Reassuring that you bled after BM too


----------



## carlywarly

:growlmad::twinboys:


laurac1988 said:


> I probably would have by now if it would have carried on. But like I said nothing now for a week and a half thank goodness  we have a scan in just over two weeks. Can't wait!
> 
> Reassuring that you bled after BM too

Eek 2 weeks!! So exciting!! :) yay!!

Oh I did bleed not just after bm either...7 weeks, 10 weeks and day of 12 week scan. It was awful each time...thought that was it :( 

Bet 2 weeks can't come quick enough!!! Aaagghh :wohoo:


----------



## laurac1988

It was horrendous! I think my heart stopped every time I saw it!


----------



## Tmb0047

Morning everyone!

Doing good over here. Have no clue when I will O so just kinda chugging along. I have my follow up tomorrow and am going to ask for a referral to the FA. Also going to see if I can get any advice from her on what I can try while I wait to get in with the FS.

Emma - Sorry AF showed and that she was so late. You've been doing a lot of travelling the last little while though so I'm would guess that had something to do with it....very common and I'm sure you'll be back to your regular cycle now. The SA for DH is a good idea....best place to start!

Carly - Glad your bloods are good. Not sure about those wacky tests if yours. How's next cycle looking? Will your donor be around?

Laura - I has bleeding with my third pregnancy. Spotting on and off....mostly coincided with straining or with intercourse. Can't wait for your scan!

Molgold - How are you feeling this cycle?


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls
I'm done shifting, still settling in. I usually O post cd21 so there's time. I am not temping so there's no way to know for sure. We BD when we can bt bcos we want to.. :)

Laura I am so excited for your upcoming scan :D

Carly did you take another FRER or hcg blood test to know for sure or are you waiting it out? FX!

Sorry AF showed Emma :( stupid AF!

Tmb : we are in the same boat it seems.. Taking it easy this cycle.


----------



## carlywarly

Hey :) Yeah Tmb hopefully donor is around this cycle :)

Mol no FRER done and didn't test hcg for bloods cos didn't wanna look stupid hehe. I am sure Af will arrive. Onto next cycle :D

Good luck Mol and Tmb really hope you catch this cycle!! :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey everyone!

My appointment went okay....not exactly as I was hoping, but not bad I guess. She will not refer me to a FS until we try for another 6 months. Apparently the fast that I have been on meds for past pregnancies is not reason enough to put me on the fast track. She is a new, young doctor and is very "by the book". They are requesting my records from my old province so that they can see my history and then she may send the request sooner. I explained to her how I track ovulation and am very aware of my body and how often it ovulates on its own....I told her the whole 6 months could be a waste of time if I only ovulate once (or possibly not at all).

I guess the only real good thing about the appointment is that she has agreed to give me provera at my next appointment if AF has not arrived. I see her again on July 14 which will be nearly 6 weeks post D&C. So at least I'll get to start a fresh cycle shortly after that and will be able to give the soy ISO a go.

I've actually starting popping the soy this cycle (I know its a little later in my cycle, but I figure it might kick start my ovaries). If I O, great - if not, then I'll be getting the provera in a months time and then I'll take the soy at the proper time.

I am going to try to remain positive as I know stressing is not going to help the issue at all! Send me positive ovulation thoughts please ladies :)

How is everyone? You girls have been quiet today!


----------



## carlywarly

Hi Tmb hun :)

Guess that was a mixed appt! It's always a bit poo when new docs come on the scene...especially those not up to speed with the whole TTC business :/ Important thinking you'll be fine though, and will probably conceive on your own within 6 months...hope so anyway hun!! :)

Good luck with the soy - really hope it helps you. When i had my mc, do you know I didn't get AF for almost 6 months after!! My circumstances were quite uncommon though and i am sure you'll cycle way before then!!


----------



## Tmb0047

Happy Monday morning! Ver quiet....everyone must have had busy weekends!

AFM - took a test this morning and all I got on the internet cheapie was a squinted of a line! I am out of tests now....might order a few more, maybe not though. Other then that my cycle is still in the boring stage. No signs of O yet...

How's everyone else doing? Please update!


----------



## laurac1988

Hey lovely. Glad the HCG is finally getting out of your system. FX for O soon xxxx

Nothing to report here. Very bloated. I look six months pregnant already!


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies! 

Sounds positive tmb :) I really hope you conceive again quickly .

Cqrly ive lost track of where you are... have you oved this cycle yet?
Mol gold how are you? im all out of sync from my holiday! Need to catch up.

Afm- stupid af has left the building! Just discussed with fh the plan for this cycle. .. the only time he can do sa is cd 14 and I think I'd rather try this cycle than sacrifice so he can wank into a cup.... so we will book it as soon as af arrives this cycle. 

Plan is to exercise like crazy and eat well and just see if we can sway whatever it is that's not quite in our favour at the moment!


----------



## MolGold

Dammit. Posted twice but they both disappeared on me!

Hey you girls seem so quite! Laura great to hear your well minus the sickness on most days.. :)

Emma I agree don't let your chance go this month.. You can get an SA during your TWW or after.

Carly sorry af gotcha :( so how are u feeling this cycle? And we hardly ever hear of your donor stories.. Let us know how things are.

Tmb hope u O soon and catch the egg too :) 

AFM we sort of tried smep from CD 11 or so. I may b due to O tommorow so we are BDing 3 days in a row since cd21.. As u may know smep goes. Tried temping but there's simply no energy left in me with work and spending nights settling down in new place .. And the bding.. exhausting! We put off hsg scan this month with so much on our plate. I guess we will know soon if this ntnp approach worked at all else there's the scan to take. :|


----------



## fuschia

Mol- what is a hcg scan? 

Good to hear from you :) sounde like you have been busy with lots of bding! I think we will try smep this time. . Is is oed until you get a pos opk then 3 days in a row? Exhausting! 

Xx


----------



## carlywarly

MolGold said:


> Dammit. Posted twice but they both disappeared on me!
> 
> Hey you girls seem so quite! Laura great to hear your well minus the sickness on most days.. :)
> 
> Emma I agree don't let your chance go this month.. You can get an SA during your TWW or after.
> 
> Carly sorry af gotcha :( so how are u feeling this cycle? And we hardly ever hear of your donor stories.. Let us know how things are.
> 
> Tmb hope u O soon and catch the egg too :)
> 
> AFM we sort of tried smep from CD 11 or so. I may b due to O tommorow so we are BDing 3 days in a row since cd21.. As u may know smep goes. Tried temping but there's simply no energy left in me with work and spending nights settling down in new place .. And the bding.. exhausting! We put off hsg scan this month with so much on our plate. I guess we will know soon if this ntnp approach worked at all else there's the scan to take. :|

Hey Mol hun :) Hope you have great timing this cycle!! C'mon spermies and eggy, do your thang!! lol I don't know what smep means though :/ 

What donor stories hun? lol...he's an older guy (around Darla's age) and lives about an hour and a half away. He drives over, we chat, he eats some of Darla's baking and then leaves his prezzie haha ;) Genuinely nice guy though. Think this cycle I am going to try for a donation on my 2nd positive OPK day. Looks like I am ovulating around 3 days from first + OPK and I don't think the timing is right :/ Even with CP. With Isaac I had my donation second + day - so we'll see how that goes. He messaged today and pencilled us in for between 9th and 12th July. Isaac is turning 1 on the 8th. Gone soooo fast!! lol

Laura I am so excited for your upcoming scan!! I can't bloody wait - so you guys must be bouncing off the flipping walls!! haha

Good luck Fuschia!! Oooh and we aren't far apart in our cycles!! You do right with the 'donation' haha ;) Fingers crossed that 1, if not both of us are lucky this cycle with our pots and syringes lol :haha:

Tmb really hope OV comes soon for you and you're not waiting too long! I like the idea of you catching first time with your beautiful rainbow :)


----------



## MolGold

fuschia said:


> Mol- what is a hcg scan?
> 
> Good to hear from you :) sounde like you have been busy with lots of bding! I think we will try smep this time. . Is is oed until you get a pos opk then 3 days in a row? Exhausting!
> 
> Xx

An HSG scan is a scan of follicular tubes to check for blockages :( Another BFN and my doc will definitely have me take it. I am scared as Ive heard its f***king hurtful.

Yup that's SMEP. BDing EOD till +opk, then BD 3 days in a row, 1 night gap, then once again, just to cover all bases. We did it all except I didn't check for the OPK bit. Exhausting but oddly we really wanted to BD a lot anyway ;) Something to do with Indian monsoon and romantic rainy weather all around :D


----------



## laurac1988

Ladies I had to have an emergency scan yesterday as I had a bit of red bleeding. They couldn't see where the blood had come from. They saw a sac and a yolk but no baby and no heartbeat. They didn't seem worried. They did say that where there is a yolk there is generally a baby, so fingers crossed when I go back in two weeks the baby will be there. I have a private scan booked next Thursday, so hoping to see something there.
By LMP I should have been 7+4 yesterday but they dated me around six weeks. By ovulation I would be 6+4 so that's not so bad. Just please keep fingers crossed that squishy will be ok please


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - I've got you in my thoughts! I hope you see a healthy little sweet pea next week :)

Molgold - Yay for WANTING to bd all cycle :) It's always better when it's fun and not done because your HAVE to!


----------



## fuschia

Laura - also thinking of you and I send all my good wishes to you and squishy. I just looked back and see I had my early scan at 7weeks and 4 days and at that I sae and heard the heart beat. So next week should be better xxxx

Molgold- I think that's great all yoir bding and hope it gets you a bfp! I think we need to take a leaf out of your book.. I tend to always put off the start though! Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

laura - Any more bleeding? I've been thinking about you non stop! Hope things are well....


----------



## laurac1988

No more bleeding thankfully. I'm still terrified though


----------



## Tmb0047

Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped! Thursday can't come fast enough! That's nice that you booked yourself in for a private scan. By then you'll be almost 8 weeks and baby will definitely be big enough to see :)


----------



## laurac1988

I really really really hope so.


----------



## Tmb0047

Only allow positive thoughts in your mind right now!


----------



## laurac1988

That's hard because I want to be realistic as well. I'm hopeful that we will see a healthy baby , but if we don't we will take the time to grieve and move forward.


----------



## Tmb0047

I know what you mean....

I always think the worst so that when good happens I am extra happy, but if bad happens then I am prepared. My DH is the opposite...always positive! I think for this reason he took our loss harder than me in some ways.

With that being said though....I'm a worry wart and nine times out of ten I waste so much of my time focussing negatively when in the end things worked out.

Either way, there is no changing things at this stage....Enjoy today, and tomorrow, and so on. Hope things turn out great in the end :)

I'll be thinking of you ;)


----------



## carlywarly

Awh Laura no more bleeding is definitely a good sign!! :) I am soo hopeful for you guys too

Tmb I feel the same with thinking realistically/positively. Darla is a positive thinker and I am realistic too. It was the same for us with our loss - she took it worse than I.did because of that.

Laura hun...I am thinking positive for you tho!! Really want squishy to be waving at your scan!! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks ladies. Five days to go xxxx


----------



## fuschia

Not long Laura - I expect its dragging for you though! Looking forward to hearing about the scan :)

Latest thing here is that I have been reading about testicle temp affecting sperm..... apparently it can be made higher with lots of sitting and driving and hubby does quite a bit of this in his job. He drives an awful lot in his day and when we conceived Evie ( Not sure I have said my dd name before to you guys!) he was only working down the road about 15 mins drive!

So having looked at solutions.... he is sitting with an ice pack under his nuts.... apparently this could help! Call us crazy but we will give anything a shot!

Hope all you ladies are well xxxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - bahahaha....poor DH! I read that on here this week as well.


----------



## Tmb0047

Good news ladies.....

Cervix is so high I can't feel it, I have ewcm, I'm horny as hell, and my OPK is nearly positive! 

Bad news....DH has been so tired we haven't DTD in a few days :( He tried last night and this morning but he just wasn't in to it so we stopped both times. I don't like to tell him we HAVE to as it just puts on pressure but I may have to let the cat out of the bag that O could be very close!

Blah.....

How is everyone else?


----------



## carlywarly

4 days Laura!! Still got my fingers and toes tightly crossed :)

Hahaha Fuschia!! Poor hubby but don't blame ya!! If he's willing to do it then good on yas! Fingers crossed it works :D

Tmb eeek!! Good luck hun!! You don't NEED to have DTD before +OPK but guess you like to cover all bases :) Fingers crossed for you too...that you can get hubby in the mood and make your little rainbow :)

Hope you're well Mol?? :)

AFM....nothing really to report apart from the fact AF was weird this cycle!! 2 days heavy then 2 days nearly non existent :/ Am thinking it's weight related...cos I seem to have put on a heck of a lot :( PAH BOO HISS!! I am off the choccy woccy and eating more salad (apart from today - my best mates bday party...and then Isaac's party on Sat) lol...oooh but after that! ;)


----------



## MolGold

I am sorry for the scare you went through Laura.. Don't worry, I am sure your scan will show you a healthy squishy :) Some bleeding is normal for most ladies.. FX everything goes well :)

AFM I binged last week :( I had a few wine glasses and had sea-food both of which I have avoided past few months. I just felt so down, I went out with the girls and saw them all carefree ( none of them are married / TTCing) that I resisted while I could but then gave up :| Anywho, today I am about 5dpo and I have slight fever and dizziness which makes me super guilty~!


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaay for ov TMB! Hope you get some BD in xx
Carly - boo for weird AF!
Mol - it's ok to be carefree! I got to the point with TTC that I really didn't bother avoiding things because I didn't know if I was pregnant that month. Obviously I don't smoke or do drugs... But I didn't avoid a small amount of alcohol or any of the "avoid" foods. Although in fairness I don't like most of them anyway. Fingers crossed for this 2ww!

AFM - still here. Still in limbo. Little bit of spotting after a BM again last night but I am 99.9% sure it is coming from the outside of my cervix and not the inside. Just a couple more days to go and we will know what is going on


----------



## fuschia

Molgold- laura is right no need to feel guilty. .. I too am at that pojtn of not completely avoiding things. 

The only thigns I avoid is medication that specifically says don't use if trying for a baby like some thrush treatments. 

Over here no change. .. still using the ice pack... dh hubby doing well with it but it doesn't get him in ' the mood' with cold knackers! So just means I have to step it up a bit which to be fair I should be doing anyway!

First bd last night so we will do oed. Ive been so lazy again with temping and opks! X


----------



## Tmb0047

Morning everyone :)

My chart looks rediculous! Temp was slightly up today....not sure what to make of it as I took it at 4 and it showed 97.33 then again at 6:30 and got 97.57. The first temp would mean I probably haven't Od yet but the second means I could have?! Haha....guess I have to wait it out. Never got a true positive OPK. Tested 4 times yesterday (crazy lady!) and it got darker then started to lighten. Guess I could have had a really short surge....or maybe it's a false surge....again, won't know until I temp for a few days! Haha...the joys! DH and I did BD yesterday afternoon, so I am pleased for that....will be even happier to get another BD in today/tonight :) 
Also, chart still shows my green line for being pregnant. I just can't bring myself to enter a negative HPT until I actually get one (I ran out of tests and reordered). Thinking my test should be in today or tomorrow.....chart looks silly with the green pregnant line running through it still! 

I'll post a pick of my OPK's in a bit! Give me your thoughts :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Thoughts?! Thank you :)


----------



## fuschia

Could you be surging on day 28 too?they are pretty dark too then start yo get lighter at end of day 29?


----------



## MolGold

Boo to opks, Tmb. I can never get the hang of them. Hope u get to BD on time :)

Laura, don't worry hun.. Remember you're meeting little squishy on Thursday :D 

Emma - haha no wonder your dh needs help with all the ice :) you are right though.. BDing shouldn't just be abt TTC. Have fun trying new things!

Carly boo to weird AF.. Yay to Isaacs bday :) c congrats proud mama, have a blast. Diet can wait.

Hey I had a saridon when I felt feverish :( only to realize its probably unsafe while ttcing! What is up with me this cycle! I have cold sore throat n little fever but normally I won't touch anything other than Tylenol in tww! First the binge n now this! Not my cycle I guess.


----------



## Tmb0047

Molgold - Have you O'd? You've been slacking on your chart! Some times the odd, and crazy cycles are the ones that produce that elusive BFP!


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks ladies :) I know I'm excited for Isaac's party...we're having at home but it appears we have 20 children coming!! Aggghhh Was hoping weather would be nice...but it seems it's set to rain :( Noooo!!! lol

Mol I wouldn't worry about what you did last week hun...if you're 5dpo then I am sure nothing will have affected your little eggy :) Fingers crossed you catch this cycle :)

Laura, it's still a good sign that spotting is all you're having...and after BM is more than common eh...so looking forward to you saying hi to your little squishy in but 2.5 days!! Eeeek :D

I'd have said yesterday was + Tmb! Good luck!!

Fuschia, really hope this cycle is it for you and poor freezing cold hubby!! haha


----------



## Tmb0047

Thanks ladies :) I'm going to try to just relax as there is nothing I can do but temp and wait (and convince DH to BD again tonight! Hehe). Poor guy was up at 4am to head to work and he probably won't be home for a few hours yet.....

I'm going to mark yesterday's OPK as positive do that it helps ff out. If my temps don't rise then I'll know my body pulled a fake out! Hoping to see a rise tomorrow morning :)

Carly - Hope the rain holds out....20 kids plus all the adults in the house sounds crazy! Are you doing any sort if theme for the party? Special cake, decoration? My little dude touch the icing on his cake and freaked out crying. I don't think he even tried it! Haha


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun and awww bless poor little man!! lol...is he funny with certain textures? We're having a sort of little theme (Cake, plates/cups napkins etc) of Mickey Mouse. Isaac just loves him - That Mickey Mouse club house lol :)

Fingers crossed for temp rise in the am! :)


----------



## MolGold

Ack! I have been slacking with temping, but with past data FF says I am 6/7 dpo and I just saw heavy red bleeding in the loo!! :O What the hell!! I've put in a pad. Lets see, I may be further along than I think.


----------



## Tmb0047

Molgold - Boo! Guess you could have O'd a few days sooner than you thought?! That sucks.....

Afm - temp was up at 6am when I took my temp. I really need to stop taking my temp in the night if I wake to pee or if I hear the little man. I get myself all worked up over the difference in temps :/ I always take it about 6am so I know I should stick with that. Only got the one BD in :( Going to try to be positive about it though because Carly and Laura both only typically get one shot and you've both become preggers :) Only takes one swimmer, right?!?!

Laura - 2 more sleeps :) How are you holding up?

Fuschia - You started your smep, right? Guess O is getting close! Did DH get booked for that SA for after O?

Carly - My kids (the younger 2 anyway) really like Mickey Mouse Clubhouse as well :) We had it on free preview on the dish for a month and they loved it....then the free preview was gone and they were sad for quite a bit!


----------



## fuschia

We started bding on cd 11 so tonight we shall be at it tonight. 

Cd 11 was the first time in the whole 12 months that we did it with dh on top. Now I know technically it doesn't matter the position but I figure that having gravity on our side can't hurt!

Im so sure we conceived dd in that position too!

I think its been a confidence thing with dh so its positive. .. its nice to have him really trying what with that and the whole ice pack on the balls thing! 

Haven't booked his sa yet. .. figured we would book when af arrives and hopefully get 1 in the 2 weeks before ov x


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - Hope you manage to keep at'er this cycle. Your DH is a trooper for sure!

Laura - Your at the point were you can count hours now! Sending all my good thoughts your way :)

AFM - 2nd raised temp this AM....hopefully see crosshairs tomorrow!


----------



## laurac1988

Scan is tomorrow for me, but I've been spotting most of the morning so I just don't know any more


----------



## laurac1988

Emergency scan today due to bleeding. No development, no heartbeat and the sac has moved down in my uterus. Basically, squishy is gone. I'm bleeding a lot at the moment so assuming everyone will pass soon enough

RIP Squishy


----------



## Tmb0047

Oh Laura, I am so very sorry :( Sending virtual hugs to you and Amy. Sometimes I really hate this world and the way it works! NOT fair! Thinking of you....


----------



## laurac1988

The world is a bitch Hun.


----------



## Tmb0047

It sure is! I really wish you didn't have to go through this. I am so sad for you.


----------



## laurac1988

I think it's almost over anyway. TMI but I think I passed the sac about ten mins ago and the pain seems to have lessened since then. Fingers crossed I can get some sleep some time soon


----------



## Tmb0047

I'm glad the pain seems to be lessening. I'll be in and off all day tomorrow if you need to chat. Hope you and Amy are holding up okay....
Hugs!


----------



## laurac1988

I take back lessening. It is 0405 here and I am still in intense pain :-(
Have taken all the mess I can without overdosing. Just trying to get through it now


----------



## Tmb0047

I hope it passes soon for you. I wish I could take the pain away....I wouldn't wish a mc on my worst enemy! Have you tried a hot bag or a warm bath?


----------



## carlywarly

Awh God no Laura!! I am so so sorry :( Why do these things happen?! Truth is there's no reason. You did everything right. So sorry about all the pain you're in! It honestly was intense for me too...and I lost a lot of blood. For me it went on for a couple of days (the pain). Hope it eases for you hun! 

As Tmb says, life is cruel sometimes. I know we were all praying that everything was okay. Lots of hugs coming your way. :hugs:


----------



## fuschia

Laura just logged on. Im so sorry- that's so unfair :(

Such a horrid thing to happen and im thinking of you and hope that you get all the support you and amy need. We are here for you as you know xxxxxxx


----------



## MolGold

Oh My God! I just saw this.. I am so sorry Laura. No one deserves this, no one! I know the pain you went through... you and Amy both :( I hope you are little better now. RIP Squishy, you are loved by us all.

love and loads of hugs!


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello ladies!

4dpo here and not much going on.....

Laura - How are you doing today? Have you ever had your progesterone tested after so? Hope your pain has subsided physically....


----------



## fuschia

Laura - you were the 1st person I thought of this morning- I hope you are ok xxx

I am just waiting to ov... I think. Im being rubbish and not temping as having such broken sleep at the moment and opks don't appear to be telling much although I think this am did get darker but not pos so will do one soon. .. im having todrink though... because its so hot!!!! So maybe wee won't be concentrated enough


----------



## laurac1988

Hey ladies. Thankyou for all the kind wishes.
We're ok. Amy seems to be taking it harder than me, but I think because I am dealing with the physical side, the emotional side hasn't hit properly yet. I think the miscarriage itself is almost over. I'm not I'm pain any more, which is great. There is still bleeding, but it is getting lighter, I pray it's a complete miscarriage and no further action needs to be taken. I have a scan on Tuesday to check everything is gone.
We intend to start trying again this cycle providing I ovulate. Will just have to wait and see


----------



## carlywarly

Awwhh good luck hunny...glad that the pain has eased some. Hope you stop bleeding real soon! Good luck on Tues x


----------



## carlywarly

Hoping donor is free today or tomorrow!! Fingers crossed for this cycle ladies!
 



Attached Files:







P7061682.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fuschia

Carly- I also got my positive opk today. 

I think i have been a bit off the mark the last few months with thinking I definitely ov cd 16 or 17... I haven't had a true pos opk for 3 months ish and I was just thinking I may have missed the surge but now I think maybr I wasn't testing long enough. What with my period being late last month too... I think perhaps im Oving later! I've been so slack with temping too!

X x have you been able to arrange donation Carly? X


----------



## MolGold

Good luck with your timings ladies :)

Hope you are feeling better Laura. I hope Amy is better now. Read about your insensitive family and friends in your journal, I feel like grrrring at them .. Be strong! :flower:

AFM I was home alone today, and got the news of two of my friends getting their BFPs + my cousis sister delivered a healthy baby girl today. I am happy for them but, I couldn't help bawling my eyes out. Also, a rom-com movie marathon and POAS party (cd5 I know) since I didnt test at all last cycle, and it was a 1.5 day light period. And because I wanted to see those bloody BFNs. I basically had a minor breakdown, lol.


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Carly- I also got my positive opk today.
> 
> I think i have been a bit off the mark the last few months with thinking I definitely ov cd 16 or 17... I haven't had a true pos opk for 3 months ish and I was just thinking I may have missed the surge but now I think maybr I wasn't testing long enough. What with my period being late last month too... I think perhaps im Oving later! I've been so slack with temping too!
> 
> X x have you been able to arrange donation Carly? X

Awww wonderful hun!! Get BDing!! lol Mega good luck wishes.

I arranged my donation for tomorrow morning :) FX all goes OK!


----------



## carlywarly

MolGold said:


> Good luck with your timings ladies :)
> 
> Hope you are feeling better Laura. I hope Amy is better now. Read about your insensitive family and friends in your journal, I feel like grrrring at them .. Be strong! :flower:
> 
> AFM I was home alone today, and got the news of two of my friends getting their BFPs + my cousis sister delivered a healthy baby girl today. I am happy for them but, I couldn't help bawling my eyes out. Also, a rom-com movie marathon and POAS party (cd5 I know) since I didnt test at all last cycle, and it was a 1.5 day light period. And because I wanted to see those bloody BFNs. I basically had a minor breakdown, lol.

Awww hun!! I know how you feel. My best mate just tested the other day (on a whim, didn't even feel pregnant) and got her bfp! She just realised her AF was late and there was the line lol. My heart sank a tiny bit - just cos I have been trying. But I am really so so happy for them both :) I think it's understandable though so don't beat yourself up about it k? Your time will come soon! Hopefully it'll be this cycle!! C'mon bfp :)


----------



## fuschia

Molgold my heart goes out to you sweet its so hard I know :(

It will happen for you though and alk of us and this experience you have had with struggling ttc will be a valuable experience which will make you appreciate your baby in so many more ways than you thought you could! 

Im going to visit a friend today. .. found out she is pregnant. .. I think due in nov. She has 2 other children - the oldest being 3 months older than evie so she has hers very very close. Im not saying id want that but im trying to get all my jealous feelings out when im at home so when im there I can be genuinely happy for her!!

Oh and silver lining. .. maybe ill get a good sniff in!! You know after I was told preg ladies and new born babies give off some sort of smell that can help lol. She will think im nuts!

I have done another opk this am (cd19) and it's a blazing pos so that'd day 2. So glad I bothered or id think I was in tww now and would have given up on bding!! I just hope i am going to ov!! Xxx


----------



## MolGold

Thanks girls.. sorry you have to put up with my rants :) good luck with the donation Carly!

Emma yay for +opk :) also your baby smell joojoo cracks me up :) I'd be game to sniff a baby anyway with my clock ticking so bad, lol.


----------



## carlywarly

Good for you testing later Fuschia hun and hopefully that'll make all the difference now :) Enjoy a good baby sniff lol...maybe they should bottle it for those ttc haha ;)

Thanks Mol hun!! He hasn't replied to my messages so far though about him coming this morning (omg no pun intended!! Haha). He said last night that he'd be fine to donate this morning but now it's this morning there's been no reply :'( Darnit xx Ps, you go ahead and rant!! That's what we're here for :)


----------



## laurac1988

Carly I hope he gets back to you
Mol I know how you feel
Emma I didn't really believe that was true but last month I spent the day with my god daughter then ovulated a whole week early... Hmmmm. Coincidence?

AFM. Just meh.


----------



## fuschia

Hi girls -

Laura hope your ok and you and amy are working through this and supporting each other well. Must be such a difficult time and always on your mind:( the thing about the sniffing was told to me by a eork colleague. She had fertility issues and was told by a fertility specialist to spend time with preg ladies and babies under 6 months! !

Carly- has donor got in touch yet?

I have done an early afternoon test which is still positive so will do 1 this eve. 

This is the 1st cycle in 6 months I have not had reflexology and im wondering if that could have something to do with me oving later xxx my reflexologist ( and friend) has had ivf so took a while off. I have my fingers and toes crossed for her! Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello everyone :)

Laura - Hope you are feeling better. I think I read you plan to try this cycle? That's was I did. I'm in my first TWW post mmc. Hope we both get our rainbows soon :)

Carly - Did donor *come* yet?!?! Bahahaha....

Emma - Hope your test lightens up tonight and you O in the next 24 or so hours. Get your bd on tonight and tomorrow morning! 

Molgold - We don't mind your rants at all! We all come here to vent...we are all here for each other!

AFM - 7dpo today. I am trying to wait to 14dpo and plan to test with DH. When my cheapies arrive in the mail I've asked him to hide then from me (he knows there are 5!). I've got a busy week ahead. We are headed to the city today, I have job interviews on Tuesday and Thursday (same place but different positions).....so I think I'm good until Friday anyway....


----------



## fuschia

Thanks tmb.... is it only when opk is negative again that ovulation has started? Or do you only get a negative opk once ovulation done and dusted. Because the egg pops out and hangs around for a while doesn't it ! 

Ive never really completely understood!


----------



## carlywarly

Hey ladies :) Had my insem about 2pm so fingers crossed! Around 5pm I got the worst OV pain ever (I usually have ov pain but this was quite painful for a few mins). I know it doesn't mean anything fertility wise though. I just peed and did an OPK - was negative. (Was pos this morning but didn't test when I peed just after donation). Just hope I haven't left it too late :/ lol

Fuschia good luck with the OPK's :) I am sure your timing is prefecto though!! I'm not sure when the OPK goes neg either.

Tmb you are sooo good!! lol...I got my positive with Isaac at 7dpo...just saying hahahaha!!! Nah good for you holding out! I'm still gonna be crazy poas fanatical though!! lol. Really hope you get your rainbow this cycle hun. Good luck with the interviews too!!

Laura hope the bleeding has stopped hun (or about to!) Good luck to you when you TTC again. Hope your cycles return to normal real soon.

Mol, hope you're doing OK hun :)


----------



## laurac1988

All very exciting in here. Good luck everyone. X

I'm not sure whether we will try this cycle to be honest. We'll see how it goes


----------



## fuschia

Carly that sounds good. Could bw absolute perfect timing a few hours before ov!

Have you also given up on temping? I have only been doing a few temps around ov time but I might start properly again as ov is getting further back!


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Carly that sounds good. Could bw absolute perfect timing a few hours before ov!
> 
> Have you also given up on temping? I have only been doing a few temps around ov time but I might start properly again as ov is getting further back!

I'm feeling the same...may start temping again lol. I am getting too lazy too! Haha :)


----------



## fuschia

Think I ovulated last night! I did feel something on left ovary area around 6pm whilst watching cinderella ! The I did a 9pm opk which was negative and this mornings opk was negative.

No dramatic temp increase but I dont think I did before.... always been a climber so hopefully it will rise more tomorrow xx Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## fuschia

Stupid fertility friend toom away my cross hairs :( after my temp this am which is only slightly higher than yesterday ( but j did take earlier) it said its not sure. How annoying! X


----------



## Tmb0047

Emma - If you Od yesterday, then tomorrow you should hopefully get crosshairs. What was the time difference in temp taking today? Did you play around with tomorrow temp to see what it does?

Carly - Yay for ovulation and a timely donation :) GL!

Molgold - I can never seem to keep track if where your at in your cycles. Are you in the TWW as well?

Laura - You don't need to make the decision until you are feeling O coming on. Maybe just see what the donors plans are for the next few weeks to know if it actually is an option in case you do decide you are ready. I had mixed feelings but we ended up giving it a shot this cycle. Hope you are feeling okay...you are in my thoughts often :)



Afm - 9dpo and I haven't even picked my tests up from the post office yet! I better to that soon if they will send them back. I've been keeping pretty busy....job interview yesterday went well, today I get to finish painting the kitchen, then another interview tomorrow. I think I'll start getting the itch to test come Friday...11dpo. I really want to get to 12dpo as all I have are cheapies and I've never gotten an early positive on a cheapie.


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- you were right ! I have cross hairs back. . I was confused because ff gave me cross hairs straight away- maybe based on my opks- but I didn't know why they tok them away based on yesterday temp but its all good and they are back. 

I wish id kept bding a few days on. . Hubby wanted to but I said not to worry! Next cycle I think we will keep it up longer. 

Tmb - exciting testing time coming up - I have my fingers crossed for you :)

Xxx


----------



## MolGold

Ya for crosshairs, Emma :) FX!

Exciting times ahead for Carly and Tmb both! Hold out as long as you can girls.

Laura, Tmb is right. This could be your wait and see cycle. All the best!

Haha, Tmb I just had a weird AF I talked about. It was barely 1.5 days. I kept getting nausea after it for days. But I guess it was just an off cycle. I tested on Sunday after AF was gone and BFN, so. Anyway, I am stil deciding on trying this cycle.


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - Yay for crosshairs! Your bd schedule looks great! Hoping this is your cycle :) I wish my DH wanted to bd more this cycle but we only managed to one time! It's all good though....if it's meant to happen, it will happen!

Molgold - That is a weird AF?! Strange! Hmmmm...I really hate when our bodies are ridiculous! You should semi try....Relax a bit, don't go all out, but do try to bd at the right time :)

AFM - Off to job interview #2! I'll update more when I get home later :) IC's are now in the house....10dpo this morning and a held out! Proud of myself :)


----------



## fuschia

Molgold- I have had that happen to me before - its not fun! Perhaps like tmb says you should just see how it goes and try a bit of ntnp this cycle?

Tmb- good on you for resisting testing! Well done. Im crossing my fingers for you. 

Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

My interview went really well....feeling very positive :) I am having moments today where (I know this will sound bad) but I kind of hope I might not be pregnant. I will be so happy if I am but at the same time I am not wanting to start a new job off already pregnant. Anyway, there's no changing things now - I either am pregnant or am not pregnant!


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies how are we all?

Tmb- have you tested yet?

Been having pains worse than other nifht on left side tonight. Starts to make me suspicious that I didn't actually ov yet! I always go through this! 

I forgot to take my temp this am doh!


----------



## carlywarly

Hey hun :) I do believe it's quite common to have ov pain for a little after ovulation too. I'm sure I've read that somewhere. Don't count yourself out yet!! :) It deffo looks to me like you've ovulated - even without yesterday's temp x Ooh plus you never know, could be implantation! The timing is right!! Eek lol

Tmb I wanna know if you've tested yet too!?! Lol

Mol how are you doing? Where abouts are you in your cycle? Hope alls well.

Laura hope you're doing okay hun? You'll know when the time is right. For me, the choice was out of my hands...I had no option but to wait. I think if I could have tried straight away I may have waited til my second cycle anyway, but I had my reasons at that time. A lot of women (Tmb included) feel ready straight away. It's all down to how you and Amy feel and I send you tons of best wishes :)


----------



## laurac1988

Hey ladies
Hope there's some good news in here soon!
We're just playing "wait and see" at the moment. Pregnancy test is still + so waiting for that to be negative then will start with the OPKs and see what happens. Wrote a very long blog last night. Feel better


----------



## fuschia

Hi laura- read your blog post. You write very well and although its very sad reading its really good that you can put your feelings across like that and im sure you are speaking for other victims too. You've had such a tough time. .. I sincerely hope things will only get better for you. I hope your rainbow baby isnt far away- when you are ready to try again. 

Nothing to report here... I did remember to temp this am! Just waiting time now x


----------



## Tmb0047

Good morning ladies :) 

I did cave and test (yesterday and today) and both are BFN. I'm 12dpo so pretty sure AF will be arriving in a few days. I'm okay with it though....I've got to look in the bright side! I am excited at the thought of a new job (fx) and would actually prefer not to start it pregnant. Plus, I was told to wait a cycle before trying again and soon that 1 cycle will be over and hopefully my body will be ready to make a new life :)

Laura - I love to read your blog! You are raw with emotions and what you share definitely resonates with others. And I'm sure that sharing your thoughts and feelings is a healing process for you :) I know it is for me!

Carly and Emma - I've got my fx for you ladies! I would love to see you both with BFP's this cycle :)

Molgold - Any sign of O for you yet?


----------



## Tmb0047

Morning ladies :)

Tested again this morning and I swear I see two lines. At 13 DPO and with my temp dropping I'm pretty sure it's an evap or my imagination. I'm holding my SMU so I can use my last cheapie and if there's a line again then I may go buy a test this afternoon.

Can you guys see it? Or am I crazy?


----------



## laurac1988

I see it


----------



## carlywarly

I see the second lines too Tmb!!! Temp drop doesn't necessarily mean anything...get a FRER woman!!! Lol x


----------



## Tmb0047

It showed a bit more with SMU and there is definitely pink. I'm so emotional right now....so happy but so scared at the same time. Also kind of freaking out that I may have to start a job pregnant (if I get it) but I can't turn down because who knows what could happen with the pregnancy. Omg, I think I might actually be pregnant!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Hun xxxx


----------



## carlywarly

Omg tmb woohoo woohoo woohoo!!! :D Ahhh I was thinking that you'll probably get a bfp after stating you would have rathered not lol (sod's law) hehe

Sooo exciting but can imagine why you'd be scared hun! Got a funny feeling that this is your rainbow though!!! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

xxx


----------



## fuschia

Oh wow tmb! This is excellent. .. could be this ia just how it's meant to be for you! Don't stress about job etc yet! Have you got frer?


----------



## Tmb0047

Okay.....I'm calling it.....I got my BFP :) I am still in shock, but it's sinking in.....

Now I need a buddy....praying for another one in here!


----------



## carlywarly

Awwwww amazing!! You'll get an early scan won't you too? Going by LMP?! Eek so happy for you xx


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhh gorgeous x


----------



## Tmb0047

Awe, thanks ladies :) I'm feeling the love!

Conveniently, I have an appointment tomorrow with my doctor. She was going to give me provera if I hadn't gotten AF yet. Now I imagine she'll do bloods and I will be asking about an u/s. I know my dates but I think I'll just okay dumb so they'll do a dating u/s. I don't want to go before 7/8 weeks though just so I don't end up disappointed if they can't see much. I still can't believe this happened!


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- massive congratulations :)

So happy for you this is lovely news and hopefully a real sign for how things are going to be moving forward for all the ladies in our group xxx


----------



## fuschia

Carly how many dpo are you?

When will you be testing this cycle? X

Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Hey Fuschia I'm 6dpo today so a whole day behind you!! Lol I'm gonna test this am using smu. Not because I'm expecting a bfp, purely to satisfy my poas urges!! Haha ;) When are you testing hun? X


----------



## Tmb0047

carlywarly said:


> Hey Fuschia I'm 6dpo today so a whole day behind you!! Lol I'm gonna test this am using smu. Not because I'm expecting a bfp, purely to satisfy my poas urges!! Haha ;) When are you testing hun? X

Haha...love it!


----------



## fuschia

Carly was there any sign of anythign on test? 

Not sure when I will test. .. going with the flow at the mo and will see how I feel. If I can hold off that would be best but im going to test if it drives me nuts x


----------



## carlywarly

Haha not a sniff of a line -surprise surprise ;) 

You're a better woman than I Fuschia! Haha...I am hoping the poas will mean I'll be okay for a few more days. Actually I'll probably test again tomorrow lol ;)

Good luck!! Hope we can both join Tmb this cycle!! And Mol too fx when she ovs, then when Laura is ready to ttc again we'll have the full set!! Lol


----------



## fuschia

I like that plan carly :)

Im just trying to keep busy really. No symptoms to speak of . Various feelings going on like cramps and twinges but pretty sure that always happens!


----------



## laurac1988

We're hoping to try this cycle if I ov. Thankfully the bleeding has stopped today  will test with hpt in a few days and make sure that is negative, then will start using the OPKs


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> I like that plan carly :)
> 
> Im just trying to keep busy really. No symptoms to speak of . Various feelings going on like cramps and twinges but pretty sure that always happens!

I'm the same hun lol...I have nothing to report! I.don't 'feel' pregnant :/

Laura that's wonderful news about the bleeding stopping!! Bless your heart. Fingers crossed you ov soon after and get your rainbow just like Tmb :) Got my fingers and toesies crossed for ALL of us! Tmb for a happy n healthy 9 months, and the rest of us for sticky little beans and healthy little bubbas X :dust:


----------



## fuschia

Laura that's positive news... and great that you are going to try this cycle. I have everything crossed for you too- we are all here to support you xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks ladies.

I hope maybe this month we can achieve a full house!


----------



## fuschia

Oh just imagine how wonderful x if not though its ok cos we will all get there I know it xxx


----------



## MolGold

OMG this always happens when I am away a few days!!! I think my being away has proved lucky again :) Congrats Tmb !!! You have your rainbow :) FX for H&H 9 months! 

I am so happy for this BFP, gives us all hope. So happy to hear you are ready to try again Laura!

Also exciting times ahead for Emma and Carly :) I hope we all get BFPs together :)

AFM I went to see my doc on cd10, the only day she could fit me in, then goes onto say I cant get an HSG because I didn't see her sooner! So its back to follicle monitoring this cycle. Will get an HSG next cycle if no BFP. Though she prescribed hubby some meds for increasing sperm function. I am feeling hopeful again though this cycle, with Tmb's BFP and because my horoscope says so ;)


----------



## carlywarly

Awww Mol sorry your timing was out for the HSG test this cycle! Hopefully you won't need it next cycle cos you'll have your Bfp! ;)

7dpo and bfn for me lol...Have you tested yet Fuschia?? Hehe


----------



## fuschia

Haven't tested yet no! 

Was tempted. .. on way home from work just now I thought 'oh ill just do 1 when I get home' but I resisted! 

Without checking ... I think I just have 1 frer in Stock . Wondering if I save it till... maybe 11dpo or I just try and hold out this cycle xx

I have started with the symptom spotting. .. yesterday in shower I noticed white spots on nipples and obv I was googling 'white spots on nipples 7dpo' lol


----------



## fuschia

Just checked qnd I have 1 frer and a cheap one from asda like an ic. It's 25miu.

Maybe I will do that 1 in the am? Or is a 25miu one going to be useless this early. ..hmmmm


----------



## carlywarly

Yeah don't bother with the 25 miu!! lol ;) That's probs not gonna be any good for a few days yet :/ Good for you if you can hold out!! 11dpo sounds good...I am gonna hold off tomorrow and try for thurs lol.

Symptom spotting...ohhh the joyyysss hahaha


----------



## shazney22

Hi, 

I am sharon and have been trying since January this year. Period is due on between tommorow and next 5 days as I sometimes have cycles that are never the same. I have had symptomps of sickness and some smells really bothering me so I am hoping I am pregnant but don't wanna get my hopes up lol so will see what this week brings! Looking for ttc buddies. This is ttc#2 baby.


----------



## fuschia

Shazney! Hi- ladies shazney and I had previously chatted on another thread. It was started by a lady who got her bfp a while ago and I suggested shazney come and join our lovely group! !

So you haven't tested then shazney? I am 8dpo and so tempted to test! I just did an opk to distract my self from using my only frer! A woman obsessed! Xx


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Shazney! Hi- ladies shazney and I had previously chatted on another thread. It was started by a lady who got her bfp a while ago and I suggested shazney come and join our lovely group! !
> 
> So you haven't tested then shazney? I am 8dpo and so tempted to test! I just did an opk to distract my self from using my only frer! A woman obsessed! Xx

No I haven't tested yet fuschia, so tempted today though, got another few days to wait so just going to see what happens. It is hard not to tho lol hope you are well. xx


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome shazney xxxx

I tested and the hpt is finally almost negative. Think I am going to start doing OPKs. Hoping our rainbow isn't too far away.
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/a5cf5ec9133fafcd478c07f9018302ad_zpsbe909a53.jpg

Any more testing action?


----------



## carlywarly

shazney22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sharon and have been trying since January this year. Period is due on between tommorow and next 5 days as I sometimes have cycles that are never the same. I have had symptomps of sickness and some smells really bothering me so I am hoping I am pregnant but don't wanna get my hopes up lol so will see what this week brings! Looking for ttc buddies. This is ttc#2 baby.

Hi Sharon :)

Lets keep our fingers crossed you have a bean snuggled up already in there! Good luck!!

Laura, brilliant hun...wonder when ov will happen hmmm. Are you going to wait until you get EWCM or just going to start testing from now just in case?

Fuschia go onnnn tessssttt!!! lol I got another bfn at 8dpo lol (actually TWO at 8dpo haha) Oh wait, actually I just checked out your chart - I dont think you should test today!! FX that dip is implantation and if theres a good rise tomorrow test then!!! Or the day after :D

Tmb hope all is well with you! Have you missed AF already now then hun? Eeek!!

Mol good luck in your gear up to Ov and follicle watching :D


----------



## Tmb0047

Welcome Shannon! Nice to meet you :)

Laura - I hated tested out my hcg...so discouraging to go backwards. On the bright side, once it's out then you really could O any time. I O'd 15 days after I was done spotting....which is pretty crazy since I rarely O on my own. I honestly believe a mc increases your fertility....and I hope you prove this theory as well :) Thunking if you tons!

Carly - Are you just using cheapies? Do you have a frer ready to use at a certain point?

Emma - Did you test?

Molgold - How are you feeling?

AFM - Today I am officially late :) They drew bloods yesterday at 15dpo, so I'm waiting on those numbers. I'm not feeling much for symptoms....sore nipples, tired and peeing a lot is all I can report.


----------



## fuschia

Hello ladies! 

Haven't tested no!

Yes my temp this am is pretty much ar cover line. I dis another temp 15 mins later and it was even lower! 

So... hoping temp will rise again and this isn't af making an appearance too early ! 

Having a busy day in sun sorting Garden ans we just bought a bbq so willwbe getting that going too! 

Stupid bfns carly! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Awh that's wonderful that AF is late Tmb! :) Good luck with the bloodwork! Yeah I have a twin pack of FRER if and when I should need them :)

Awh Fuschia good for you still holding out! I just don't think I'm capable of waiting for Anything!! Lol


----------



## fuschia

Your chart is looking quite promising carly :) 

Ive not got high hopes that my temp will be back up tomorrow but we shall see x


----------



## carlywarly

Awh hun I'm hopeful for you!! If it rises tomorrow will you test?? Lol

Think my chart is pretty normal for me :/ No BFP at all...not even a squinter! Still getting those evaporation lines and water marks though on IC's...just overlooking those :/ x


----------



## fuschia

carlywarly said:


> Awh hun I'm hopeful for you!! If it rises tomorrow will you test?
> 
> Im not sure... atm feeling like no I won't - also in the un likely event that it is implantation today. .. wouldn't it be a few days till bfp anyway?
> 
> Been having lots of cramps today. .. some at the side and some very central x I always do though x


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed ladies xxx


----------



## fuschia

carlywarly said:


> Awh hun I'm hopeful for you!! If it rises tomorrow will you test?
> 
> Im not sure... atm feeling like no I won't - also in the un likely event that it is implantation today. .. wouldn't it be a few days till bfp anyway?
> 
> Been having lots of cramps today. .. some at the side and some very central x I always do though x


----------



## fuschia

Caved and tested!

Bfn on frer this morning x


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Caved and tested!
> 
> Bfn on frer this morning x

Ooh but look at that chart!!!! Could just be too early :) Try smu! Oh wait...no tests :/ Only 25miu right? Sheesh wish I could send you some of mine so they'd get there in an hour!!! Lol. Don't be too disheartened Fuschia, if the dip was implantation it could just be too early for the hcg to have built up - right? :D :dust:


----------



## fuschia

It actually was smu I used :)

I have only got the 25miu yup.

Well for some reason this bfn was easier to take than some previous! Hopefully I can hold off now for a few days. 

Thats right if it was in fact implantation I guess it could take a few days so im prob best off just sitting tight and waiting!

Have you tested today yet? X


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> It actually was smu I used :)
> 
> I have only got the 25miu yup.
> 
> Well for some reason this bfn was easier to take than some previous! Hopefully I can hold off now for a few days.
> 
> Thats right if it was in fact implantation I guess it could take a few days so im prob best off just sitting tight and waiting!
> 
> Have you tested today yet? X

Why, of course I have dear Fuschia!! BFN lol :/ Poopy doop! Although this time I could have sworn there was a squinter but alas...all in that tiny little brain of mine :( Hahaha

You sit back, chill and hopefully that BFP will show when you next test!! I'll try hold out til tomorrow now - what that means in Carly terms is I shall test each bathroom visit, upto and including tomorrow!! lmao


----------



## MolGold

haha, love Carly terms :) Fingers crossed ladies, I really hope you both get that elusive BFP!! :)

How iis everyone else? I have my 2nd follicle monitoring today, CD14 they were a measly 10mm. Grow, follies!


----------



## carlywarly

Contrasted this pic to the max...but these tests drive me mad!! You know it's only an indent or evap or something, but you can see why I'd get my hopes up a tiny bit :( Lol BAD TIMES!!! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







P7171848.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7


----------



## carlywarly

Lol Mol!! (Ooh poet didn't know it!!) haha. I don't understand the size of follicles and such...how big should they be? C'mon follicles growwww for Mol!


----------



## MolGold

carlywarly said:


> Lol Mol!! (Ooh poet didn't know it!!) haha. I don't understand the size of follicles and such...how big should they be? C'mon follicles growwww for Mol!

Ideally larger than 18mm to ovulate :) 
I see why your tests are giving you a headache - I see a line but is it pink or grey / colorless? FX Carly!!


----------



## carlywarly

Oooh not tooo long to go then!! :) Hope you ov soon hun and get BD well timed :)

I'm not actually sure myself about the tests hun...they do have a bit of pink colour but even my ones that have deffo been negative have been pink too :/


----------



## laurac1988

I think you nee to try some different tests next time Hun. Seems to be a lot of dodgy cheapies around at the moment! A lady I know dipped one in water and got a faint bfp... HCG IN WATER! Or just a dodgy test lol

So Amy and I have this game called "shit silver linings" that we've been playing since the miscarriage. It's basically a "at least I can do/have this now I'm not pregnant". Of course would much rather have a baby but still:

Today's shit silver lining is that I bought a dress just before I got bfp and it didn't fit. It now fits


----------



## fuschia

Ooh lots has gone on here! 

Carly- i can see that... have you got any others tests? I really hope its your bfp :)

Hi mol- will your follicles be measured again to see progress?

Laura- I like your new game - and that is a great shit silver lining for today!

I am out of tests at home so I think i might pop into town before I go home from work and buy some superdrug tests. They are my fave because I have never had an evao and they were so sensitiv and what I got my first ever bfp on.

I may even do a test this afternoon... this is why its best for me to put it off as long as poss.. once I start I just cant stop!

xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Glad your new dress fits :) I'm sure you're good....but make sure your taking care of yourself right now and eating right! If your losing weight and being healthy then YAY you! 

Carly - There is clearly something on that test. I think you should try a different brand as well! But also, that's how I felt about my test the day of and the day before my BFP. Have you peed in another brand during today's pee party?! 

Fuschia - Sorry about the negative on the frer this morning :( Also hoping your BFP is coming this cycle. Why is today's temp am open circle? Did you take it at a different time? Broken sleep?

Mol - 10mm is 1/2 way there! I bet they speed up in their growing now! When's your next scan? Will you be using the trigger when they are large enough?

AFM - Got my beta back yesterday. 324 at 15dpo! I'm really happy with the number as it's higher than I was at 16dpo with my last successful pregnancy. We caved and told my MIL and SIL (the one who was 6 weeks ahead of my last time. Now we are 5 months apart)....we weren't going to but I will want their support if something goes wrong anyway. They are both over the moon and have promised to keep quiet! I also plan to tell my mom and best friend when I go home for holidays next week :) Then my lips are sealed!


----------



## fuschia

It was hollow becausr I temped a bit early. I took it half hour later when normal time is and it was 0.1 degrees higher. Yesterday I don't the same and it was lower in that time! 

Just done super drug test and another bfn. Silly of me though really but hey never mind x


----------



## fuschia

Shazney- have you tested yet?


----------



## carlywarly

Laura I bought these tests from a different seller on Ebay!! I couldn't believe it when they had the same lot number as the dodgy ones from the other seller! Needless to say that's why I just KNOW that test isn't my bfp :( Stoopid tests!! Can't believe someone got a bfp using water lol, just shows you eh? Ps I think that's a great game...and one way of dealing (not that you'll ever fully deal) and good for you fitting into the dress :)

Tmb I used FRER last night and this morning - both stark bfn!! Lol I'm so bad! Now I have nothing but cheapies and I'm running low on those too!! Haha. I had around 40 tests and have about 5 left!! :blush: 

Wonderful blood results hun!! So exciting!! :D

Fuschia I'm proud of you buying more tests!! Hehe Hope you get that bfp tomorrow!!


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Shazney- have you tested yet?

No I haven't tested yet, waiting a few more days, very moody so I have a feeling AF is going to come on :cry:. will just need to keep trying tho. Hope you get a BFP soon


----------



## shazney22

Nice to hear from everyone, thanks for all the welcoming messages. :)


----------



## carlywarly

Good luck Shaz :) When do you think you'll test?

10dpo for me and BFN :cry: Still stoooopid indentations!! Grrr I am not ordering anymore of the wider tests ever again! I will look for green tipped hcg tests instead of these blue things, and hope they are better! Af due in 2 days or so :/

Hope you have better luck Fuschia! Good luck :)


----------



## fuschia

Like the new pic carly :)

I haven't tested yet. Im trying to hold onto smu before I do. 

Im not hopeful. Hubby is going to call fertility centre and get booked for a SA today.

Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Like the new pic carly :)
> 
> I haven't tested yet. Im trying to hold onto smu before I do.
> 
> Im not hopeful. Hubby is going to call fertility centre and get booked for a SA today.
> 
> Xxx

Awh thanks hun Fuschia. That was taken on Isaac's Birthday before our Canon Hall farm visit :)

Oh good idea about smu! Really really hope you get that bfp today hun...like really really really!!! [-o&lt; Hopefully hubby wont even need that appt! :)


----------



## fuschia

Stark white! 

I think that's it for me this cycle. . No more testing! 

Becaue we did a few things differently rhis cycle my enthusiasm for it all was renewed and I got into testing but now im bored of bfns and ill go back to waiting it out I think! 

Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Awh that's poop sorry hun :( I'm still hopeful for you this cycle tho!!! Fx tightly hun. I will test again using smu but not expecting anything either :(


----------



## MolGold

hey guys!

Emma and Carly you cant give up yet! We are all rooting for you :) Boo to BFNs and stupid cheapies :(

Shaz FX to your BFP too! :) Hope you are well!

Tmb : wow amazing betas.. and yes I agree about telling family for support. I would do that too! I have gotten a 5 scan package and will be going in till I confirm ovulation. I have done this 3 times before but didn't need a trigger. I ovulate on my own but my doc wants me to monitor it just to get the timing right for BD and to start Provera immediately.

Laura - the shit silver lining made me smile.. though its sad the dress fits, I am happy you can see the silver lining now :) :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Emma, Carly and Sharon I have everything crossed for you all .
Mol I hope this cycle is the one 
Tmb - amazing betas! I hope this one is your rainbow xxx

AFM - meh. Good days and bad days. Today is a not so good day. Doing opks but don't even know if I really want to try this month. I think we're going to give it a shot because why not? But at the same time it's scary. I was scared being pregnant this time. Next time I will be a nightmare I can feel it.


----------



## fuschia

Thanks ladies... its lovely to have support here and that we genuinely cross our fingers for each other... nice to know your not alone isnt it! And to be able to share my testing antics with you ladies became I just get disapproval if I tell dh!

Laura- sorry your having a down day. I hope you can chill out today and relax. .. are your opks indicating ov may be approaching? We will be here to support you whatever you decide xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Hey Hun. No they're not really at the moment. Last cycle it was cd18 that I got the +opk so could be any day now. Guess we will see how we feel when and if the positive opk shows up.

I'm glad I've lost a bit of weight. I'm imagining it's a fair bit through stress, but is have been eating well and taking the dogs out too. All a healthier environment for our forever baby. I'm just praying it won't be another two years

Seeing the fertility dr on Tuesday. He was about to out me on clomid anyhow so we shall see if we are still going ahead with that plan


----------



## carlywarly

Does anyone see anything? Please be honest! Think it's probably another water mark tho!! If you can't see anything don't worry about it lol xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140718_121747.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - I can definitely see something where a second line should be! Does it have colour?


----------



## carlywarly

Laura I'm sure it won't be another 2 years hun! Think you've found a Mr Fertile in your new donor (and maybe you're better matched). Just follow your heart and go for it again when you feel up to it :) I was horrendous for the first 6 months of pregnancy with Isaac! Til V day! Checked every single day of pregnancy for blood too. Guess it just comes with the territory :( Good luck when you decide to go for it hun x


----------



## carlywarly

Tmb0047 said:


> Carly - I can definitely see something where a second line should be! Does it have colour?

It did hun...now I'm not too sure :( I didn't have to contrast this one to show the line...but I just hate these tests!! Lol gonna have to buy some proper ones for tomorrow or something. If it is a line it should be darker...if it's not darker tomorrow then I know it's duff!! :( lol


----------



## shazney22

carlywarly said:


> Good luck Shaz :) When do you think you'll test?
> 
> 10dpo for me and BFN :cry: Still stoooopid indentations!! Grrr I am not ordering anymore of the wider tests ever again! I will look for green tipped hcg tests instead of these blue things, and hope they are better! Af due in 2 days or so :/
> 
> Hope you have better luck Fuschia! Good luck :)


Hey I tested today BFN for me too :cry: oh well, seriously considering taking a break from it all, I am even considering to just only have an only child as this is taking it's toll on me. Arguing with OH etc not good.


----------



## shazney22

carlywarly said:


> Does anyone see anything? Please be honest! Think it's probably another water mark tho!! If you can't see anything don't worry about it lol xx


I can't see anything. :( how are u keeping? xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Shaz - Sorry about the bfn and your frustrations with TTC! :hugs: Did it take long to conceive your first? TTC is such an emotional process and it's easy for it to begin to affect your relationship. My 3rd child took 14 months to conceive and I remember how hard it was in DH and I. I hope it doesn't take too long for you!

Carly - As long as you know your donor is around then I'd say make the desicion when you HAVE to! If you do go ahead this cycle and get a BFP, then you and I can freak out together :) 

Fuschia - Booo! Stupid tests!


----------



## shazney22

Tmb0047 said:


> Shaz - Sorry about the bfn and your frustrations with TTC! :hugs: Did it take long to conceive your first? TTC is such an emotional process and it's easy for it to begin to affect your relationship. My 3rd child took 14 months to conceive and I remember how hard it was in DH and I. I hope it doesn't take too long for you!
> 
> Carly - As long as you know your donor is around then I'd say make the desicion when you HAVE to! If you do go ahead this cycle and get a BFP, then you and I can freak out together :)
> 
> Fuschia - Booo! Stupid tests!

Hi, no was only a few months for my first. Thanks mrs. Oh I am just having one of those days. Are u trying for another one Tmb0047? I admire you :) lol


----------



## fuschia

Carly I can't see but im on phone and can't get a good look really! !

Shazney- we caught 1st try with dd. We are on month 12 now. We are going to start investigating! Dh is getting a SA.booked hopefully... try to keep positive. .. I actually found it tougher 6 months in than I do now tbh so I know how you feel xxx


----------



## carlywarly

AF just showed up!!!! :'( :cry: Damn you witch!! So early for me...just shows my body really isn't ready yet boooo!

Good luck Shaz and Fuschia!!! Got my fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## laurac1988

Oh that sucks Carly! Next time xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Oh no Carly! That sucks! You need to chuck those dodgy tests! This is where I order mine from - https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com. I've never gotten an evap on them! But I've also never got an early positive on them either....this BFP didn't show until 13dpo!


----------



## Tmb0047

Shaz - Thanks :) I actually am currently expecting #4....just got my BFP a few days ago. We just suffered a loss at just over 12 weeks last month....I had no cycle in between but we managed to catch an egg and are praying its sticky :)


----------



## shazney22

Tmb0047 said:


> Shaz - Thanks :) I actually am currently expecting #4....just got my BFP a few days ago. We just suffered a loss at just over 12 weeks last month....I had no cycle in between but we managed to catch an egg and are praying its sticky :)

Congrats stay in there sticky bean :). I hope its one of all of us trying next soon lol. haha hope that made sense. how long were you trying if you dont mind me asking? how many kids do you want? xx


----------



## fuschia

Oh carly :( I wonder why it's early! 

How annoying... I was so hoping for you. Well onwards and upwards! You can plan for next cycle now!

Haven't heard from hubby... have a feeling he wouldn't have booked his appointment and so we will have to wait till Monday! 

Its soo hot..got a heat wave going on here! Been in paddling pool and sprinkler fun today! Just been an bought a much bigger paddling pool because the little kiddie sized one isnt sufficient for my big bum!!


----------



## shazney22

fuschia, paddling pool sounds great! hope your having fun. It's warm here but we are meant to be expecting thunderstorms and rain but nothing has came of it, its just been very windy. :shrug:


----------



## MolGold

Carly, i hope its IB!

GL Shaz and Emma :) Emma enjoy the pool fun! Here I am in friday alone after a long day at work while DH is out with work buddies :( no worries, I have reading to catch up with.

I hope you're feeling better now Shaz.. we all have our off days then we come here and rant :) We'll be here if you should need us!


----------



## shazney22

MolGold said:


> Carly, i hope its IB!
> 
> GL Shaz and Emma :) Emma enjoy the pool fun! Here I am in friday alone after a long day at work while
> 
> I hope you're feeling better now Shaz.. we all have our off days then we come here and rant :) We'll be here if you should need us!

Thanks :) for the support :) yeah am feeling much better now. hope u r well.


----------



## carlywarly

Tmb0047 said:


> Oh no Carly! That sucks! You need to chuck those dodgy tests! This is where I order mine from - https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com. I've never gotten an evap on them! But I've also never got an early positive on them either....this BFP didn't show until 13dpo!

Thanks hun :) Think they only ship in US/Canada tho? I already bought some completely different looking ones this morning...different packaging etc lol
let's hope they aren't a pile of poop!! Haha


----------



## fuschia

Shazney you see why I invited you over here now eh :) lovely group of ladies x


----------



## shazney22

yes I do :) every one is very welcoming and lovely :) xx :happydance:


----------



## fuschia

Temp dropped this am ladies.... although qe had windows open and I wasn't wearing pyjamas as itwas so hot tthrough the the storm and in am had a pretty cold wind surrounding my belly and lady area!! Could have affected it or could be that af will be with me soon.

Last month my lp was 16 days which was weird. .. but I wonder if I got ov timed wrong as I didn't use opks. Usually it has been 11-12 days so this would make sense x

Hope your all well

Is af in full force now carly?

Any news shazney?

Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Awww sorry Fuschia! :( Bless you!! Still not out til witch arrives hun tho xx
xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry Fuschia xx

My positive opk last cycle was today. No sign of it yet. Will do another tonight. Might just be that it doesn't show up at the same time. Wait and see I guess...


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Temp dropped this am ladies.... although qe had windows open and I wasn't wearing pyjamas as itwas so hot tthrough the the storm and in am had a pretty cold wind surrounding my belly and lady area!! Could have affected it or could be that af will be with me soon.
> 
> Last month my lp was 16 days which was weird. .. but I wonder if I got ov timed wrong as I didn't use opks. Usually it has been 11-12 days so this would make sense x
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> Is af in full force now carly?
> 
> Any news shazney?
> 
> Xx

AF has came on. Did hubby book SA? How is your weekend going?


----------



## fuschia

Ah sorry shazney :(

Onto a new cycle- we gotta get a bfp in here soon to join tmb :)

Weekend is ok... did something to my back yesterday which was scary but good news is that its making fast progress. I was stuck on the floor last night :(

Hubby did book SA- very impressive ! But the date is no good as he didn't realise I was working so it has to be re arranged monday! X


----------



## carlywarly

Awww boo sorry Shaz! :(


----------



## carlywarly

laurac1988 said:


> Sorry Fuschia xx
> 
> My positive opk last cycle was today. No sign of it yet. Will do another tonight. Might just be that it doesn't show up at the same time. Wait and see I guess...

What's Monothiest Laura hun?


----------



## laurac1988

It was a typo. I corrected it now. Stupid autocorrect x


----------



## carlywarly

Oh lol! I thought it was a medication or herbal tab or something lol


----------



## laurac1988

Nope just a typo.

My OPKs have been EXACTLY the same the last few days. I really hope they're not still picking up HCG. I will do a pregnancy test next week if they are still exactly the same
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/decd306ef3ee6fb28e93b2c1ee6d644c_zpscbb3a7ba.jpg


----------



## MolGold

Sorry Shaz! AF is a b#%&Ch!

Has AF caught u Carly and Emma? I hope not.. :flower: get us some bfps this cycle!


----------



## shazney22

Thanks everyone, I will just grieve and get over it lol if only there was a magic wand sometimes.


----------



## laurac1988

I get where you're coming from shaz. I tried for two years before we conceived the baby we recently miscarried.


----------



## shazney22

laurac1988 said:


> I get where you're coming from shaz. I tried for two years before we conceived the baby we recently miscarried.

yeh it's hard. I had a very early miscarriage a couple of years before my daughter was born and I always feel so guilty now sometimes as if that wee soul should be on earth but it wasn't meant to be. I hope your feeling okay, am here if you wanna talk. thanks :) BIG :hug:


----------



## fuschia

Af has arrived here! 

Ok so not my original plan but im pretty happy that my luteal phase was a standard 12 days and not a long 16 days like last cycle ( im betting I got ov wrong! ).

So. .. carly, shazney and I are all within a few days of each other.

Come on ladies let's do this! 

Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

MolGold said:


> Sorry Shaz! AF is a b#%&Ch!
> 
> Has AF caught u Carly and Emma? I hope not.. :flower: get us some bfps this cycle!

I just had a few spots of blood the other day! No proper AF as yet. Due today tho and I've been cramping up a storm the last few days. She'll be here soon


----------



## fuschia

Carly- so have you tested since the spotting? Just in case its ib?

X


----------



## carlywarly

Yep hun bfn yesterday and this am x


----------



## fuschia

Ok! Sorry it's a bummer :(

Im kinda ok with it today but I know hubby is pretty disappointed. I wonder if that's made worse for him because he was hoping to avoid his appointment! X


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Ok! Sorry it's a bummer :(
> 
> Im kinda ok with it today but I know hubby is pretty disappointed. I wonder if that's made worse for him because he was hoping to avoid his appointment! X

Awww bless him...well it may be the best decision ever! Could get that lovely bfp next cycle :)


----------



## laurac1988

Is your hubby taking any vitamins Fuschia?

Sometimes something like Pregnacare conception for him can sort a tiny problem.


----------



## fuschia

Laura- he is actually taking boots pre conception ' for him' prob started about 4 months ish ago.

Im hoping he can change his appointment and make it this week so we can get that done before bding commences! 

How are you today laura? X


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed it's either nothing or something very easy to fix 

I'm alright. Just plodding along. OPKs still negative.


----------



## fuschia

Thanks laura! Yeah im not sure what I hope about the results. .. ir hes fine then it makeswme wonder if it could be me! I guess I could get a blood test to check any deficiencies. I had previously has a private pelvic internal scan to see if there was any obvious damage left from my uterus infection or c section and she said it all healed very well so that showed nothing. 

I feel like this cycle just gone we did really well so I guess we will give it another 2 months like this and see then work out what's next!

Plan for me : get my butt to reflexology, prob drink the grapefruit juice again, drink loads of water, ice dh balls every night !

How are you all ladies? Any progress to report from anyone xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Sounds like a plan Fuschia! Good luck hun :)

AF arrived for me this
morning. Disappointing, but gave me an extra day in my LP at least so that's a bonus lol. Onto next cycle! Also hope you are all doing okay! Wonder when you'll ov Laura hmmm x


----------



## MolGold

Emma: Love your energy and great plan :thumbsup: I am sorry AF got you but I am happy you didn't let it get you down!

Tmb How are you doing? Hows the little bean in there?

Laura - Aw, long cycles suck! 
I haven't O'ed though its CD20 already and as per todays scan it still looks 1-2 day away. Good thing is 3 days of BDing ;) 

Confession: I keep checking this thread at all hours :) You guys seem more real than the friends here to me.

And yes, I have been afraid of sharing much detail about me till now because I don't want some of my 'close friends' or family to be able to look me up - we haven't come out and said we are TTC and also some of them would plain get bitchy. But, bollocks to them. :D

My name is Aditi :) I am 28 and from Pune, India.


----------



## MolGold

carlywarly said:


> Sounds like a plan Fuschia! Good luck hun :)
> 
> AF arrived for me this
> morning. Disappointing, but gave me an extra day in my LP at least so that's a bonus lol. Onto next cycle! Also hope you are all doing okay! Wonder when you'll ov Laura hmmm x

Aw.. the witch!! Sorry Carly :hugs:


----------



## carlywarly

I know, stupid stupid witch!! Lol

Well, nice to meet you Aditi :) If people around you can't be happy for you then as you say 'bollocks to them. You're a lovely person and deserve every happiness hun. Just hope you get your bfp this Cycle! :dust:

I've never heard of Pune, going to Google it now :D


----------



## fuschia

Aditi hi!
That's fab that ov is coming soon... I hope laura won't be too far behind :) I totally get yhe checking the thread. .. I do too!!

Im sitting in my pjs this am googling all different things I can do this cycle to helpwme get a bfp!

Anyone tried or heard of pineapple core for 5 days from 1dpo to help implantation along?

Carly sorry af is here.... Welcome to the next cycle! Interested in pineapple by any chance? ! Any other ideas?


----------



## fuschia

Was having a convo with hubby the other day about you guys. Referring to you guys quite seriously as ' molgold' 'tmb' 'shazney' 'carlywarly' and he was having to hold back laughter as I was using these names in normal conversation lol but to me it's completely normal! Just as id I was talking about any other mates!


----------



## MolGold

Emma

yes I have heard that about pinapple cores, right here on BnB! and I was laughing reading about your conversation with your DH, cos I totally do that myself all the time! :D


----------



## MolGold

carlywarly said:


> I know, stupid stupid witch!! Lol
> 
> Well, nice to meet you Aditi :) If people around you can't be happy for you then as you say 'bollocks to them. You're a lovely person and deserve every happiness hun. Just hope you get your bfp this Cycle! :dust:
> 
> I've never heard of Pune, going to Google it now :D

thanks Carly! I don't know about that BFP but having you guys around helps me cope when I don't get one. 

Pune is a city near Mumbai - it was a huge British cantonment back in the days of the Raj, now famous for its educational institutes and IT export - which is why I reside here since DH and I are both IT consultants :)


----------



## carlywarly

Haha Emma I might be interested indeed!! Haha :D and lol at convo! I do that too when chatting to Darla - she's used to it all now lol

Aw thanks for info Aditi :) Great to know! You have now broadened my horizons haha ;)


----------



## Tmb0047

He ladies! I love seeing this thread so busy :)

Aditi - So happy you are loving our little group! It's really amazing how you can form a bond with people you've never met :) GL BDing and I'll be hoping for a BFP in about 2 weeks time!

Carly - Sorry to hear AF showed up. Maybe an April baby will be on its way soon :)

Fuschia - I love your energy as well. GL this cycle! I've heard the pineapple cite thing as well, but never tried it. I know a lot of woman doing ivf do it. Wouldn't hurt to try!

Shnazy - How are you doing?

Laura - Hoping your positive OPK is nearing. How'd today's test look? Hope you at feeling okay :)

Afm - 5 weeks today! Still not really feeling pregnant....just waiting for symptoms to arrive. I'm going to book my first appointment for when I get back from holidays. I'll be about 7 1/2 weeks then and I'll ask her to send the paperwork for my ultrasound referral. The kids and I are making the 12 hour trek to go visit my mom and some other family and friends.....not looking forward to the drive but pretty excited to see everyone :) We head out first thing Wednesday morning and wind be back until August 6th!


----------



## shazney22

Tmb0047 said:


> He ladies! I love seeing this thread so busy :)
> 
> Aditi - So happy you are loving our little group! It's really amazing how you can form a bond with people you've never met :) GL BDing and I'll be hoping for a BFP in about 2 weeks time!
> 
> Carly - Sorry to hear AF showed up. Maybe an April baby will be on its way soon :)
> 
> Fuschia - I love your energy as well. GL this cycle! I've heard the pineapple cite thing as well, but never tried it. I know a lot of woman doing ivf do it. Wouldn't hurt to try!
> 
> Shnazy - How are you doing?
> 
> Laura - Hoping your positive OPK is nearing. How'd today's test look? Hope you at feeling okay :)
> 
> Afm - 5 weeks today! Still not really feeling pregnant....just waiting for symptoms to arrive. I'm going to book my first appointment for when I get back from holidays. I'll be about 7 1/2 weeks then and I'll ask her to send the paperwork for my ultrasound referral. The kids and I are making the 12 hour trek to go visit my mom and some other family and friends.....not looking forward to the drive but pretty excited to see everyone :) We head out first thing Wednesday morning and wind be back until August 6th!

Hi tmb0047, Im ok, feeling very tired and drained. ate a lot of rubbish today so that did not help but eating healthier today, had a nice wee day out with my daughter at museums tho and weather is nice! How are you doing?


----------



## shazney22

hello ladies,

how is everyone doing? xx


----------



## fuschia

Hi shazney :)

Af is really heavy this time around... I prefer that to light though!

Ive had a busy day sorting things st home. .. no matter how much I do I never get to the bottom of it all. Used to live in a flat and that was much easier!

Hubby tried to re schedule SA but they are fully booked so looks like we will be waiting for next cycle again as ww cannot do the appointment allocated as ill be at work. 

I would re schedule for my tww but as we are paying private I don't want to pay £100 if its the cycle we get pregnant on! X


----------



## carlywarly

I'm very confoosed...maybe another set of duff tests? Even though they are the new ones I bought...AF is here but not very heavy (although TMI) have some clots. Sheesh I'll wait it out. FFS I can't blummin win!! lol
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0546.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## laurac1988

How odd Carly. Maybe test again in a few days


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks Laura :) I will but thinking another duff test! AF became heavier :( 

Any progression with OPKs yet?


----------



## laurac1988

Stupid tests :-( stupid AF :-(

No nothing. Ewcm seems to be here though so we shall see... I'm hoping it will be tomorrow, wednesday or Thursday as I am working nights Friday, Saturday and Sunday so don't know if will be able to get a donation


----------



## carlywarly

Ooh that's exciting! Hope you ov soon!

AFM I honestly believe this cycle was a chemical :( I'll tell why, possible IB at 10dpo. Then cramping and backache like crazy. Tmi alert but after that I got a ton of lotiony cm- a lot more than usual! Also my temps were a lot higher (bar yesterday) but in the evenings (sometimes I temp both) it was up to 37.5. That's not usual for me at all. I was secretly really hopeful...af being a day late too! That's why I carried on testing. Af was lighter. Add to all of this another TMI alert but I woke up this morning and af was so heavy that it soaked right through my underwear and onto the bed sheet. It was awful! Poor Darla had to help me while I ran into the shower. It was like something out of a horror film! These tests I have arrived about a day before af. I was testing and they don't give me any water marks/shadows like the others did. I truly think that was my bfp yesterday...but alas it wasn't meant to be. Sorry for harking on ladies! Just had to get that out there xx


----------



## MolGold

I think you are right Carly :( That might be a chemical after all.. so sorry hun! I really hope you get your sticky BFP soon! :hugs:

Laura, I hope you do O before your night shifts..!

Shaz, how are you? 

Emma, sorry to hear AF is giving you trouble. It sucks that even when you go private, the bloody labs have no time for us! sorry that SA will have it wait :| Again, you could get your BFP this cycle which would make it redundant. FX :D

Tmb - whether or not you are reading this, enjoy your trip and try not to exert yourself too much! :)


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks Hun! Hope you're doing okay too and just about ready to ov - if you haven't Already? Good luck this cycle!

Hugs to everyone this morning x


----------



## Tmb0047

Hugs to you Carly. I think you may be correct also! All signs seem to point to chemical by the sounds of it. That sucks....sorry. 

Thanks Molgold! I know I'll have a grand time. I haven't seen my family and friends in a while so I'm pretty excited :) Besides the long drive tomorrow I do plan to relax pretty much the whole trip! 

I'll be checking in while I am away but probably will not post as much.


----------



## laurac1988

I'm inclined to agree Carly xxxx

Tmb have a lovely holiday 

Hope this is the one Emma

And news Mol and Shaz?

Had dr appt today. He's put me back on metformin for the PCOS symptoms and has said after three months of that I should go back and he will put me on clomid for six months. Whenever I get pregnant I need to go in straight away and he will supplement progesterone to help the pregnancy stay.
He said he doesn't think I will need any intervention beyond clomid at the very most, which is good. But then we never know.
I've been on metformin before but not while TTC so fingers crossed that on it's own will do the trick. I'm really tempted if nothing happens this month to supplement a low dose soy iso next month. Especially seeing as the trick with me seemed to be getting me to ovulate early


----------



## fuschia

Oh carly that sucks :( sounds like it though . Maybe this means you will be super fertile the next cycle? I hope this is the one for you xx

Tmb- have a wonderful time

Aditi- any sign of ov yet??

Shazney- how are you keeping? 

Dh hubby icing his balls every day isn't going so well yet as he keeps forgetting lol. Just waiting it out now toll it gets interesting again !


----------



## carlywarly

Ohh you're all fabulous thank you so much!! :D

Tmb have a great time away with the family! :) You do right resting up girl!

Laura, excellent news about your appt. Sounds like they really want to work with you - hope the metformin works wonders for you hun! I am sure you wont need anything else as you'll no doubt be super fertile too atm. Hope you ovulate soon lass!

Emma, I LMAO at 'icing his balls' hahaha!! Yep, an everyday kinda thing lol. Bless him! Hope everything you both do leads up to a lovely bfp this cycle! I am soooo keeping my fingers crossed!

Aditi hope your body has released a beautiful egg ready for hubby's spermies! C'mon body!

Shaz hope you're keeping well? Just waiting out this first stage so we can start the whole POAS system again eh? lol.


----------



## shazney22

Enjoy your holidays tmb.


----------



## shazney22

Am fine thanks fuschia, just keeping as busy as I can and also aiming to relax. Far too hot this weather, your so funny with the ice on balls. I can't stop laughing at it, but if it helps lol where are u in ur cycle?


----------



## shazney22

Yeah am fine thanks carlywarly. How's u? Yeah do it all over again, if only there was a magic wand sometimes lol but we are all going through this journey x


----------



## shazney22

Hi MolGod am fine thanks just taking things easy how are you keeping?


----------



## shazney22

laurac1988 said:


> I'm inclined to agree Carly xxxx
> 
> Tmb have a lovely holiday
> 
> Hope this is the one Emma
> 
> And news Mol and Shaz?
> 
> Had dr appt today. He's put me back on metformin for the PCOS symptoms and has said after three months of that I should go back and he will put me on clomid for six months. Whenever I get pregnant I need to go in straight away and he will supplement progesterone to help the pregnancy stay.
> He said he doesn't think I will need any intervention beyond clomid at the very most, which is good. But then we never know.
> I've been on metformin before but not while TTC so fingers crossed that on it's own will do the trick. I'm really tempted if nothing happens this month to supplement a low dose soy iso next month. Especially seeing as the trick with me seemed to be getting me to ovulate early

I'm on AF at the moment so no news for a bit now, just more ttc and figuring out my ovulation starting at the weekend. Hoping your medication helps you to get a pregnancy  how you feeling?


----------



## MolGold

Glad for your trip Tmb, have fun!

Hope AF treating you well Shaz! :flower:

Carly, I really hope you are super fertile this cycle.. and AF is not so bad :) That could be the silver lining!

Laura, to get a good doc with a plan is the job half done! I am glad your appointment went well and you get your sticky BFP :)

Emma - glad your DH is so supportive :) I asked my DH to ice his balls and he gave me a loo..ng look  Atleast he takes hit vitamins regularly :)

I am on 1DPO.. :) though I am not sure if we timed it well. We BD'd Sunday night and skipped Monday night thinking I may O on Wed, so we wanted fresh spermies Tuesday night. 

And just to screw up my plans, my body decided to O yesterday evening ( confirmed by the scan). We did BD a few hours later. But did we miss it? Is it better to BD before O or even few hours later is fine? Any thoughts, ladies?


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks Mol :) Would be lovely to get a bfp but not holding my breath :(

As for ovulation...woohoo!! I think timing is fine hun. After ovulation, egg is viable for up to 24 hours. If spermies got there after the egg was released it just means a shorter journey :) Good luck and got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## fuschia

Aditi- did you say anything else other than ' sweet can you ice your balls tonight? ' this sort of thing requires further explanation if not lol xx

I have just been asking dh if he will eat some nuts to help but that's a point blank no. But looks as thought nuts and seeds can help me so I will add them on next shopping trip. 

Molgold I think your timing sounds good
Back to reflexology for me tomorrow. Holding nothing back this cycle!

How is everyone today?


----------



## fuschia

Laura that appt all sounds very positive. .. it must feel good to have a plan. Can't wait to hear of your bfp x


----------



## shazney22

Hey how's is everyone doing? On a side not those of you that have toddlers, have you any idea why they can be soo clingy at times?


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh they're clingy because they love you 
I have no kids, so just my opinion of course.

My opk is nearing positive. It is typical that it will probably turn tomorrow when I am working a night shift and can't have a donation, but the donor is available on Saturday morning so we shall go for then. I don't usually ovulate until two days after first positive anyway, so the timing should be fine.

How is everyone?


----------



## fuschia

Im pretty well!
Just back from reflexology. She says my reproductive organs seem in good shape which is good considering I missed 1 month but she commented on my spine being very tight which is obv right following my back probs.... im thinking about visiting an osteopath! Apparently lower back issues can also affect fertility. 

I hope your opk comes at a convenient time Laura bit sounds like donor is being mega helpful and will be able to help regardless :)


----------



## carlywarly

Hey all :) glad you're all well 

Laura it's good that opks are getting there! Think the timing will be perfect also if it's pos tomorrow and you get a donation on sat :) Mega good luck to you this cycle!

Emma, glad appt with your reflexologist went well! Hope it helps this cycle and hope you get that lovely bfp too :)

Shaz, getting ready to gear up for ov eh? 

Hope you're doing okay Aditi! Will you test early this cycle or wait it out? Exciting! Good luck xx

Tmb when do you actually go on holiday? Or are you there already? Hope all is well with you too :)


----------



## MolGold

Laura, I hope your timing is great! I am praying for a sticky BFP for you!

Carly, My Lp is 11-12 days so I hope to wait till 10dpo  lets see if I can!

Shaz, I wish I could comment on that one. Enjoy while they cling and don't shy away from hugs :D

Emma, Glad your appointment went well! Frankly, you got me worried, I have a huge lower back issue too! :O

Tmb - hope you are enjoying your break! :)

I haven't been very optimistic last few days. I cant help thinking that if I hadn't suffered an M/C my # 1 would be 4 yrs old! :( Also, I went to a steam room at work gym before realizing ( googling) that its bad in TWW.. Hope at 2DPO it want that harmful, as I was there only 10 minutes.


----------



## fuschia

Molgold- perhaps it would be worth you visiting an osteopath or similar too? I think back issues often get ignored and they shouldn't! I should have gone a year ago!

I think yoi don't need to worry about the steam room- was only 10 mins. Also very early on I can't see it affecting the fertilised ( hopefully) egg making its way to your uterus! 


Lara - has opk turned yet?

Carly- are you preparing for your next try? Im going to buy nuts and seeds and pineapple! Im drinking so much water and trying to eat as well as I can. Dh is being a good boy and icing his balls nightly... so we are being pro active here!!

Shaz - how about you? Doing anything different?


----------



## carlywarly

Oooh Mol, good for you if you can hold out that long!! lol...I'm sure the steam room will be ok...loads of women probably do it before they know they are expecting. Think 2dpo is the better end :)

Emma, I have the worst back going! Not just lower - everywhere :/ I have very large boobs so I have always had issues with my back. It actually got better when I was expecting Isaac (when I thought it would worsen).

AFM, I am joining slimming world on Monday! I hope to lose a few lb before next donation (hopefully between 3rd and 9th Aug). I'll keep it up unless I get a bfp :) I need to do something...my joints are just getting ridiculously BAD :( Pregnancy won't help x


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sure the steam room won't make any difference Mol, not at 2dpo 
Carly, you can do slimming world even if pregnant. They have a diet plan for preggo folk 

Opk is still negative today.


----------



## carlywarly

Awww well fx for the morning Laura! Is donor available last min for you?

I doubt I'll be able to do slimming world if I do get pregnant Laura...if a second pregnancy is anything like my 1st then I wont be eating ANYTHING much for the 1st 4 months!! lol...Mainly water with pure lemon juice. That's really all I could keep down! Hence why I was 3 stone lighter after having Isaac then before I caught on!! Haha. Pregnancy is the best weight loss programme for me!! ;) Saying that...if I am lucky enough to conceive again...watch me balloon now - just for saying that!! lol. So good to know about SW x


----------



## laurac1988

He's available if we need him, so just waiting for +


----------



## fuschia

Sounds good Laura!!

Carly- where in the world are you? I can't remember? 

Shaz- not sure where you are too? Just wondering how much of the world we cover in this forum!


----------



## shazney22

carlywarly said:


> Hey all :) glad you're all well
> 
> Laura it's good that opks are getting there! Think the timing will be perfect also if it's pos tomorrow and you get a donation on sat :) Mega good luck to you this cycle!
> 
> Emma, glad appt with your reflexologist went well! Hope it helps this cycle and hope you get that lovely bfp too :)
> 
> Shaz, getting ready to gear up for ov eh?
> 
> Hope you're doing okay Aditi! Will you test early this cycle or wait it out? Exciting! Good luck xx
> 
> Tmb when do you actually go on holiday? Or are you there already? Hope all is well with you too :)

yeah should ovulate in the next few days, so will start testing either 2moro or the weekend. how u doing? xx


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Molgold- perhaps it would be worth you visiting an osteopath or similar too? I think back issues often get ignored and they shouldn't! I should have gone a year ago!
> 
> I think yoi don't need to worry about the steam room- was only 10 mins. Also very early on I can't see it affecting the fertilised ( hopefully) egg making its way to your uterus!
> 
> 
> Lara - has opk turned yet?
> 
> Carly- are you preparing for your next try? Im going to buy nuts and seeds and pineapple! Im drinking so much water and trying to eat as well as I can. Dh is being a good boy and icing his balls nightly... so we are being pro active here!!
> 
> Shaz - how about you? Doing anything different?

No I am not doing anything different, suggestions are very much welcomed though. xx


----------



## carlywarly

Brilliant news Laura :) Got my fx tightly for you!

Emma I'm in Huddersfield, West Yorkshire :)

Shaz good luck in the lead up to ovulation! Hope you time things really well and get your bfp :)


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Sounds good Laura!!
> 
> Carly- where in the world are you? I can't remember?
> 
> Shaz- not sure where you are too? Just wondering how much of the world we cover in this forum!

I'm in scotland near Glasgow where are u again?


----------



## fuschia

Im in kent, about an hour from London. Laura I think is in London although outer part. We are the closest together!!

I went on holiday to Scotland a few weeks ago and stayed in Blairgowrie near Perth close to a relative.

Ah its nice we are all quite far apart but its like we are in our own little coffee shop chatting away every day!

Ive had a good day- worked in am- then got my hair cut but it was great because it was with a voucher I won in a raffle. .. result! Then with new hair ( it was awful and not looked after before- didn't even know how long it was till I took bun out in hair dresser! ) I was inspired to get new clothes. Nothing snazzy but I just went to asda! I never get new clothes dont know about you ladies! So its quite a treat!


How are you all? Xxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies :)

Holidays are going good so far....rainy day today so we are not up to much. 

I'm over in Canada.....a world away but feeling very connected to you all :)

Laura - Did you get your positive today? GL to you :)

I've been checking in every few hours to look for updates! I'm addicted!
Glad to read you are all well.


----------



## shazney22

AF is finished now, so going to test for ovulation 2moro and rest of week, hopefully it's in next few days. I only buy clothes in the sales, I miss clothes shopping. hoping to get a jumpsuit as I have a wedding to go to in September, the new argos book is out so been looking through that and busy doing housework and at shops. I'm so tired now so gonna have a wee lazy and relaxing night and chill out and watch tv, What's everyone up to this weekend? xx


----------



## carlywarly

Heeeey glad you all had a good day :) We went for a nice little drive in the countryside today. Used to do this kind of thing all the time but we are just getting over financial hardship...which meant we couldn't just take off for drives. Darla has the weekend off so in between doing the neighbour's lawn, we've been enjoying the glorious weather. 

Also picked up the new Argos book Shaz :) I won't need to test for ov for about another 5-7 days so basically just twiddling my thumbs!! Haha. We stayed in Glasgow about a year and half ago. Loved it! Travelled to Linlithgow castle too - WOW :)

Glad you're having a great time Tmb! :)


----------



## fuschia

Hey tmb great to hear from you and glad your having a great time. 

Sounds nice carly- enjoying yhe beautiful sunshine! 

Hope ov doesn't keep you waiting too long shazney!

Molgold- hows things in your tww?

Laura I hope your ok and maybe even had a donation by now!

Afm- had a nice day today went swimming and to park. Just 'indulged in some seeds and brazil nuts - a new thing for this cycle! X


----------



## MolGold

Emma, I love how you are trying new things.. inspiring us all! Glad you had a great weekend... I love getting hair cuts n shopping!

Carly, glad you have good weather there.. here in India its raining cats and dogs! Enjoy your lil romantic escapades!

Shaz, hope you have good BD timing for O time! :) 

Laura, how do your OPKS look now? O any near?

Tmb, I keep checking up on you guys too, hope you are having a gala time. Did you tell your family yet?

AFM I had a great weekend though its raining like theres no tomorrow. got a lot done, cleaning, random chores, but found a lot of US time as well. We went on date night, walks and movie! I hardly had time to think about TWW though I do feel bloated and lilk gassy :)


----------



## carlywarly

Awww hopeful for you Mol!! :) Ps...hope the sun comes out to play for you real soon!

Fuschia, good luck going nuts!! Hahaha ;)

Laura, did you get a positive yet hun?

Shaz hope the OPK ing is going well.

Tmb hope it's stopped raining there and you are getting some sunshine!! :D


----------



## Tmb0047

You ladies went from super talkative to super quiet! Hope everyone is doing okay :)

Molgold - When will you test? Or do you just plan to wait it out?

Laura - By the looks of your chart it seems you're still waiting to O?! Hope it is near :) Sending positive thoughts your way!

Everyone else....where are you at? You're all about the same spot cycle wise, correct? Hope you all O close together and get to help each other thru the ttw :)


----------



## shazney22

Hey tmb0047, I am on cycle day 13 but no ovulation past few days which is unusual for me, as I tend to ovulate day 11 or 12 so confused this cycle. Hows everyone?


----------



## fuschia

Im cd 10! Should start bding but dh is meant to be doing his SA tomorrow! That is if he can sort out some child care! 


Ive bought a watermelon and we afe working our way through as I read it was good for ttc for him and her!

Having salmon tonight. .. im focusing on the diet this time around! Xx

Expect to ov any time from cd 16-19


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hello, I would like to join you guys!!! I am 27 weeks and will turn 28 weeks Friday. I am having a bouncing kicking baby girl!!!


----------



## MolGold

Hey Blackbarbie, Congrats !! Our group has ladies still TTC with the exception of Tmb, who is expecting. Welcome!

Hey girls! I have been away as I was sick past few days. I am 8dpo but I don't feel pregnant at all.. Since AF is due Monday night / Tuesday I want to test Sunday.. Lets see. I feel out already.


----------



## shazney22

Hey blackbarbie congrats! When are you due?

I am cycle day 14 and this morning I am ovulating today nice to get a wee smiley face instead of a boring old circle! So glad as I was worried I wasnt ovulating this month due to it being much later in my cycle that I am used too. Bding tonight! Bd-ed on Saturday there so fingers crossed this time. 

Hey MolGold how are u feeling? Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Shazney I am due 10/23/14, but they will probably take her earlier as I am having a C-setion.:happydance: I had been TTC for 14 months before I got my BFP on 2/15/14.:kiss:


----------



## shazney22

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Shazney I am due 10/23/14, but they will probably take her earlier as I am having a C-setion.:happydance: I had been TTC for 14 months before I got my BFP on 2/15/14.:kiss:


aww cool :), time will fly by now for everyone else usually lol how you keeping? I've been trying since last october but not properly till January this year xx


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies!

Shazney happy ovulation day! Get some bding in!

Molgold im crossing my fingers for you that sunday you will get a bfp!

Dh had his sperm analysis today so that will be in the post in its way to us ! X


----------



## MolGold

SHazney I second Emma :) BD away!

Thanks Emma, I don't feel very positive this cycle though.. well, hope your results are great! FX!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Shazney it was a little rough in the beginning. As of last week I am just now getting over morning sickness. Yeah IK I has turned 7 months and was still having MS all throughout the day. I had lost 27 pounds since being pregnant and last week at my Dr. appt found out I finally gained 1 pound. LOL that was probably from the gallon of water I had consumed that day!!! But, other than that, she's growing at the rate she needs to and she is very active!!!:happydance: I had my 3D 4D photos done last week and the process was beautiful it was something special!!!

What all are you doing to TTC? Are you taking any meds?


----------



## fuschia

Well we got dh SA results and all looks well and within normal range! 

So that's really good :)

His motility had room for improvement. .. anyone in here had experience of SA results before? Most of it is pretty simple but some isn't! 

His sperm count is actually pretty high so that's good and means I think we might try bding every day around fertile time x


----------



## MolGold

Yeah Emma my Dh had the same results, high sperm count and average motility. The doctor prescribed a multivitamin for increasing that. Netting factor ( glutenuzation) was grade 1 - which means some sperms block others by forming a ring(net) - she prescribed Ecosprin for that. Are your DH's results similar? Did you get any meds prescribed by your doc?


----------



## fuschia

His results are :

34 million per mil ( normal is deemed same or higher than 15 mil)

49% motility ( normal same or higher than 40% but when I researched some clinics suggest should be over 50%)

5% normal forms ( should be 4% or higher)

Not been prescribed anything. We paid privately for this test soq we have a letter with results and that's all. Hubby is going to call them today to ask about the progressive motility if it's a problem aa his percentage is lower than the recommended but I don't think they will help us with advice etc really unless we book a consultation wilhich costs £175.

At the mo he takes a ttc multivitamin each day which has essential vitamins for sperm in. We are working on diet and eating much mkre fruit and veg and high vit c etc.


----------



## fuschia

Progressive motility I think is 28% and it should be 32 % or higher so that's what hes calling albout. They have said all is normal so just wondered why they haven't shown that to be a prob.

Im encouraged in the fact that his sperm count is high.... so although the percentages are only just in the 'norm' its better than having the same percentages with a lower sperm count!


----------



## carlywarly

Hi ladies :) Just dropped by to have a nosey and I'm like :wacko: with all that motility/mobility stuff haha!! So glad everything seems fine though Fuschia! Hopefully a bfp this cycle for you!

Mol eeek 10dpo...wait, isn't that testing day? Hahaha ;) Have you resisted the urge so far??

Shaz, hope all's well with you?! Have you ov'd yet?

Laura...any idea how your cycles are doing yet? Still on those night shifts?

Tmb hope you're still having a fab time! Hope everything is going well with your little peanut ;) Still hoping for that scan when you return?

Blackbarbie (love the name lol) Congrats on youe little one and happy and healthy pregnancy for you!

AFM: Nothing to report cycle wise...personally we're having a few little issues with regards to Darla's work. Her boss called yesterday and 'reminded' her that tomorrow (today) is her last day of her 2 week notice period!! It's a long story, but basically Darla had an argument with her boss about being misled on the 'on call rate' part of her job. Darla explained she would be handing in her notice (not on that day) but her boss took that as a verbal resignation apparently. So Darla explained that to her boss yesterday, and they ended up in another argument...which resulted in an 'employment meeting' this morning at 11am. This employemt meeting suggests the company are not happy with her performance, and could mean termination of employment. It's a crock of sh*t! Her boss is an asshole and Darla has wanted to leave for a while, but was looking for a new job in the meantime. This has just screwed everything for us. Grrr. Stress stress stress! Ah well, we'll get through it somehow - we always do. Hope his doesn't mess my cycle up too :/


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello ladies!

Welcome blackbarbie! 

Fuschia - Results sound promising! My DH was tested when we entries last time....can't remember his numbers though. Isn't it crazy how many swimmers are in a ml?! It amazes me that most times not even ONE in millions can find their destination! Typical for men not to stop and ask for directions! Lol

Laura - Sorry your cycle is giving you trouble. I'm sure all is well and your body is just taking the time it needs. Hugs!

Carly - Sorry about the job situation. I hope Darlas meeting goes in her favour today. Has she had any interviews for other jobs? I am sure it will work out....sending positive vibes!

Mol - Test, test, test! Haha....your ability to hold out always amazes me!

Shazney - How's your cycle coming? Did you get some get good BDing in?

AFM - Went in to emerg the other day for a UTI and ended up having a scan. I was 6+2 but the tech couldn't really see much of anything. They didn't give me much info....simply said I must be not as far along as I think and try to get a scan with my dr when I get home. It was only 2d technology so I'm hoping it was just the quality that have me the poor results. Trying not to stress....hoping baby was just hiding out in the back of my uterus.


----------



## carlywarly

Awh sorry about the uti tmb! Was the scan internal or over tummy? I'm sure it's just cos bubs is sooo teeny and nothingto worry about. You do right, don't stress and see your doc when you get back :)


----------



## MolGold

Tmb, that men not asking for direction cracked me up :D I am sure UTIs are common while pregnant and yes don't worry too much, a proper techinician and technology will help you see that bean :) 

Carly, I am so sorry about the horrible boss of Darla's. I am sure she will find some place more appreciative of her and end up happier than she was at this one! Change can be good.. FX! 

Where are you Laura, hope you are well and be back here soon! 

AFM I will test tomorrow, I just bought some. I again had a mini break down yesterday, but DH was super supportive. I always get jittery at test time hence the apprehension to test. This month I am testing 11 dpo before AF can hit me whack in the face :|


----------



## carlywarly

Eeeek Mol exciting!! Roughly what time will you test (UK time haha) Am gonna be a stalker tomorrow!! lol

Thanks for the kind words ladies. I still haven't heard anything from the wench :/ Will have to wait til she gets home. Change is deffo good...but it's having no money in the meantime :( Benefits office will no doubt sanction her for 3 months at least...meaning we won't have enough money for bills and stuff :( It's just sh*t timing too cos car going for MOT this aft and tax due at end of the month :( Had already booked a mini break for 15th sep. It's just sh*t sh*t sh*t :( Ah well xx


----------



## fuschia

Fingers crossed all is ok carly... its worrying when these things happen. Hubby lost his job last year and I near enough broke down! With a mortgage to pay etc and we too had just booked a holiday to Greece! But it was all ok in the end. .. it always is and sometimes it turns out much better! 

Molgold - good luck with your test tomorrow. .. have everything crossed for you. I know what you mean about that feeling before testing ! I feel more comfortable at the stage im at before ov when I have a bit of control!

Tmb- sorry about uti and scan. When you get home have a scan and that should make you feel better. ..is that long?

Laura we miss you x


----------



## shazney22

Hey tmb hope your okay and hope you get good news on a scan with ur doctor!

I'm on cycle day 16 now of a 25 day cycles but sometimes my cycles are slightly irregular. Got some good bding in on day 14 and will do tonight then a few times next week as AF is due on the 9th. I sometimes hate having such a short cycle. It gets confusing lol.

Carly sorry to hear about job situation, hopefully a job turns up. Me and my OH don't work and he has been struggling to get a job for a year. Hope he finds something as I have always been used to him working this is like the longest he's not worked but a lot of people are unemployed now.

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## shazney22

Good luck with testing MolGold! 

Laura - how are you getting on?

Ladies just out of interest how often are you BDing in the month? Sorry if am being nosey but I just wondered if I should space BDing out a bit more or not lol.

xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

shazney22 said:


> Good luck with testing MolGold!
> 
> Laura - how are you getting on?
> 
> Ladies just out of interest how often are you BDing in the month? Sorry if am being nosey but I just wondered if I should space BDing out a bit more or not lol.
> 
> xx



When I was trying. I put myself on a EOD schedule. My dr. says that everyday is too much, but you don't want to wait too many days bc sperm do die.


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA
Finding it a little difficult to cope, so mainly sticking to my journal (which you're welcome to visit if you wish)
Positive opk so donation tonight. I don't have much hope if I'm honest but we'll see.

Hope you're all good. Best of luck to those on tww!


----------



## carlywarly

Hi Laura, sorry to hear you're struggling atm :( You able to talk about things to someone? Really hope so! Good luck with the donation and really hope you're doing okay :hugs:

Shaz we only ever have 1 donation on or day after pos opk day X

Mol....is it testing time yet? What time is it there?? Teesssstttt haha ;)


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya,

Am I ok to join?


----------



## carlywarly

Hi wantingagirl (seems you got your wish a few times eh?) Hehe. Almost ov time for you :) Good luck!


----------



## wantingagirl

carlywarly said:


> Hi wantingagirl (seems you got your wish a few times eh?) Hehe. Almost ov time for you :) Good luck!

Carlywarly Im sure ive met on you on here in the past??? Maybe not. Thanks lol.... yep I would keep going and going but hubby ses no lol. Mmmmm my ticker isn't right im seeing how it goes but Ive bled every day since last June sometimes light sometimes heavy with the odd day or two off and my last 3 cycles have been between 40-50 days


----------



## carlywarly

Awh that's lovely :) And maybe! Isaac and Erin seem to be around the same age so maybe it was then? Ooh gosh that's a lot of bleeding :( Sorry about your loss in May! Hopefully your cycles will be back on track soon hun.


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, 
I tested today morning and got a stark BFN, ofcourse. Right now its way past midnight and I am still up because I cant face tommorow morning ( 12DPO). I am still getting EWCM and it could meanAF is on the way as my longest LP was 12 days. 

Laura glad you got your +OPK .. fx!

Carly thanks for asking for me. You guys are my only friends in this :)

Emma and Shaz, and Wanting - hey there!


----------



## carlywarly

Awww sorry hun :( Still time though so fx tightly!! xx


----------



## fuschia

Laura- its good to hear from you- sorry your having a hard time. Im pleased you will be able to try this cycle :)

Mol- im sorry for your bfn :( im still holding out every hope for you xxx

Carly- hope things with darla's work went ok? You think you will ov soon?

Wantingagirl - welcome :)


----------



## carlywarly

Darla has 4 more shifts then that's it... :/ Crazily applying for loads of jobs. FX we don't have to go back on JSA :( Thanks for asking Fuschia :)

I started getting EWCM the other day (and thought I would have had a + today) but then it went away. I think it's to do with stress. Well today it's coming back again and my temp was down again this am - so fx within the next few days :) What about you? x


----------



## fuschia

Oh tough times and quite stressful :( last month I got ny 1st positive opk cd 18. Today is cd15 and its not positive so maybe will do same timing as last month. I had thought that was a new thing last month but it could be that I had been oving a little later for a few months now as I hadn't ever been getting positive opks for about 4 months! I think I gave up too early!

So we are just waiting! 

Xx


----------



## fuschia

Molgold any further news? Bren thinking about you - hoping that your bfn will turn bfp!


----------



## MolGold

Apparently not, CD1 today and in horrible pain. Had to take a sick day off.


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry mol! Xxxxx

Any news TMB?


----------



## fuschia

Oh mol im sorry too :(

it's been a bit of a rubbish day for you then :(

You have a brand new cycle and chance now :) xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Awh so sorry Mol :(


----------



## shazney22

Sorry Mol :-( xx


----------



## fuschia

We got any more ladies ovulated yet?

Im trying really hard with food!

Today ive eaten half a honey dew melon, 3 slices of water melon, Brazil nuts, salmon , broccoli, seeds, honey.

All of which I hope to help my cause! 

Anyone have any tips
.. let me know! X


----------



## laurac1988

All ovulated out here! Got donation on first +opk day


----------



## carlywarly

Well done Fuschia :) Hope it all helps! Good luck X

Laura fx hun!! really hope you get your rainbow soon :)

I haven't had a + opk yet...and I'm not sure if I bumming will this cycle. The chemical seems to have messed me up? cm is sporadic and tests still really light. Ah well...will see what happens x


----------



## fuschia

Argh how annoying carly.. keep a close eye in case it sneaks up!

My opk was near enough positive this am so we will def bd tonight x

Were meant to do it ladt niht but decided to have a row when we went to bed and it ended up talking into early hours. .. im so tired now!


----------



## fuschia

Lost my positivity that I had tbh.

Im so tired and stressed from work I can't see this being our time! 

Where are you all buddies? ? Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Aw nooo stay positive and good luck with BD ing x

I got a flashing smile this aft so hoping for a pos soon:)


----------



## fuschia

Ah that's good carly :)

I kinda miss doing the digital opks but they are too expensive really - its nice seeing that smiley face though.

I def have a oos opk this eve. Last month I had pos opk for 2 days and I oved the day of the second pos.

I just put my positive for today and ff has given me a solid line ovulation tomorrow which I thought was odd! 

X


----------



## carlywarly

Oh that is odd lol...Probably just guessing lol. Great news about the +opk tho!!

I only use the digis when my line gets darker really :)


----------



## carlywarly

Smiley face and negative cheapie!! Hate when this happens grrr!! It's like...which do I go with?!! Which to trust lol. They usually go pos at the same time, but this isn't the first time this has happened :/ I don't have any EWCM either!


----------



## shazney22

Hey carly, I always go with the smiley face. I really dont trust the cheapie tests - they dont work much for me.


----------



## carlywarly

Cheers hun :) Cheapy just getting darker so should be pos by tonight I think - booked donation for tomorrow anyway :) How you doing?


----------



## fuschia

Maybe the smileys ate more sensitive than cheapies? Good plan getting donation tomorrow ! Then onto 2ww!

Looks like we are going to be very close in our cycles again ! I tried to do opk this morning but I dropped the cup I was peeing in- into the toilet! !!

Anyway I did one tonight and it's becoming less dark so that means im prob oving today right?!


----------



## shazney22

carlywarly said:


> Cheers hun :) Cheapy just getting darker so should be pos by tonight I think - booked donation for tomorrow anyway :) How you doing?

Im ok thanks, bit stressed with a neighbour next door just want out of this place now, AF is due on the 10th so am sure it will come on tbh as I am craving chocolate and naughty food lol but we will see what happens.


----------



## fuschia

Fingers crossed shazney!

Im gonna guess I ovee yesterday but stupid ff took away my line when I put yest temp in even though it was still low. Today has risen a bit - qbout 0.2 deg so hopefully that goes higher tomorrow. 

Bding has been a bit weird this month. .. just been so tired from all the extra stress and overtime at work so not hopeful but we will see anyway x 

Oh I got ewcm yesterday! .That's quite a rare thing for me.
. Maybe my diet has helped xx

Hope your all well.

Mol- hope you are picking up in your new cycle xxxx

Tmb- hoping to hear from you soon that all is well xx

Laura-.I have fingers and toes crossed for you!

Carly- think your donation is today- good luck!!


----------



## MolGold

FX with the timing Carly and Emma.. and Yay for O time you girls!!
With laura already in TWW, and you too close behind, we are gonna go crazy POASing in 2 weeks :D lol!

Tmb, Shaz and Barbie, how are you?

AFM, I am scheduled for an HSG tomorrow! I am scared and excited both.. I hope the results are positive. I am going nuts!

As I told you girls before, DH has grade 1 glutenization ( which means some sperms form a net and don't let good ones zoom past them). The doc said that its mild but - if both my tubes are patent and I have NOT conceived in the last 7-8 cycles even with good egg and tubes, this means the sperms may be to blame. 

Hence we should consider IUI . I really don't know what to do. I know it sounds weird but I really wanted to try to conceive the regular way instead of a clinic. Sorry if that sounds insensitive in any way but I have been pregnant before with DH! Any Ideas?


----------



## fuschia

Molgold- could you try a few more months first? Give yourself some time yo get your head around it and maximise your chances. Dont they day average time is 1 year so you could wait till 12 months? Up to you really. .. I think it takes some getting used to the idea but at the end of the day you still get same result which is a baby with the man you love!

About 6 months ago me and hubby started occasionally doing our version of 'ai' so he does his business into a soft cup and I insert. For days when we just cant push ourselves to bd days in a row! This felt odd at 1st and we felt that if we got preg.. somehow it wouldn't be the same but of course it is :) just gotta get your head round it.

As far as any ideas... do you use presseed or similar? Have u tried using a soft cup after bding to keep those swimmers up there? 

I have just indulged in 1/5 of a pineapple and its core... which was different! Im doing this for these 5 days as the enzyme in it is meant to encourage implantation! ! I sound a bit desperate dont I lol!


----------



## shazney22

Carly - How did the donation go?

Laura - How you feeling?

Molgold - Hope to hear how your HSG went, hope everything is well.

Fuschia - your so funny, you make me laugh lol keep up the healthy eating

How is everyone else doing, if I have missed anyone?

I got a BFN yesterday and AF turned up this morning. This is the shortest cycle of 23 days this year, usually I am 25 - 30, I hope this is just a one off, if it keeps up I might need to find out what is going on.

I dont feel comfortable with a short cycle of 23 days, makes finding out ovulation tricky.


----------



## carlywarly

Awh sorry about AF Shaz! :( Hope it's just a 1 off too hun x

Donation done yesterday aft...let's see how this goes :) cheapies still haven't been pos!! Probably really crappy timing as I don't know if I trust the smileys :( 

Hope everyone is doing Ok xx


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, 

Thanks for all your concern :) My HSG went well guys! No blockages - normal. We will try on our own another few months before trying IUI. :) I get it now that its the same thing, thanks Emma :D Hey I am cramping and bled a little post the procedure. I wonder if that's normal :|

Carly hope your timing is great - and that this cycle is super fertile! 

Shaz, sorry for your short cycle. 23 days is really less. I am taking D3myoplus (Vit D + Iron tab), and Bcomplex and it has helped lengthen my LP by 1 day atleast. Maybe you could try it out.

How are you Tmb and Laura?


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies!

I'm back home now :) I've been reading along while I've been away.

Shaz - Sorry that AF arrived and sorry about the very short cycle. That would be frustrating! I've head that vitamin B can help lengthen your LP....have you tried that?

Carly - Yay, for donation! Hope your temps confirm O in the next few days and donation day ends up being good timing.

Molgold - Guving yourself a few more months sounds like a good plan! My friend conceived last year the cycle after her hcg. Her tubes were clear but she feels the dye may have just given them a good clean out and BAM! Pregnant after a year of trying!

Emma - GL to you this cycle! Hope all your healthy eating pays off :) So glad you got a day of EWCM! That's great!

Laura - Thinking of you :) Hoping this cycle ends in a BFP for you and you get your take home baby. 

Afm - Morning sickness has kicked in pretty hard. No actual vomiting, just very nauseous most of the day. My Dr. sent my referral in for a dating scan so I'm hoping to get in sometime in the next few weeks :)


----------



## MolGold

fuschia said:


> Molgold- could you try a few more months first? Give yourself some time yo get your head around it and maximise your chances. Dont they day average time is 1 year so you could wait till 12 months? Up to you really. .. I think it takes some getting used to the idea but at the end of the day you still get same result which is a baby with the man you love!
> 
> About 6 months ago me and hubby started occasionally doing our version of 'ai' so he does his business into a soft cup and I insert. For days when we just cant push ourselves to bd days in a row! This felt odd at 1st and we felt that if we got preg.. somehow it wouldn't be the same but of course it is :) just gotta get your head round it.
> 
> As far as any ideas... do you use presseed or similar? Have u tried using a soft cup after bding to keep those swimmers up there?
> 
> I have just indulged in 1/5 of a pineapple and its core... which was different! Im doing this for these 5 days as the enzyme in it is meant to encourage implantation! ! I sound a bit desperate dont I lol!

Glad for EWCM Emma :D And GL with your diet changes, Ive heard Pinapple cores help a lot.

We do not get Softcups here in India, sadly. Also, ditto for preseed unless I put in an imported order which turns out way more expensive. I have a VitD +folic acid+VitB mix that I have which is supposed to help implantation. I usually get good CM (clear to EWCM) on my own. Hope it works


----------



## MolGold

Tmb0047 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I'm back home now :) I've been reading along while I've been away.
> 
> Shaz - Sorry that AF arrived and sorry about the very short cycle. That would be frustrating! I've head that vitamin B can help lengthen your LP....have you tried that?
> 
> Carly - Yay, for donation! Hope your temps confirm O in the next few days and donation day ends up being good timing.
> 
> Molgold - Guving yourself a few more months sounds like a good plan! My friend conceived last year the cycle after her hcg. Her tubes were clear but she feels the dye may have just given them a good clean out and BAM! Pregnant after a year of trying!
> 
> Emma - GL to you this cycle! Hope all your healthy eating pays off :) So glad you got a day of EWCM! That's great!
> 
> Laura - Thinking of you :) Hoping this cycle ends in a BFP for you and you get your take home baby.
> 
> Afm - Morning sickness has kicked in pretty hard. No actual vomiting, just very nauseous most of the day. My Dr. sent my referral in for a dating scan so I'm hoping to get in sometime in the next few weeks :)

Aw, hope you recover from MS soon Tmb. :hugs: I really hope HSG makes me fertile too, FX! :)


----------



## fuschia

Lovely to hear from you tmb :)

Morning sicknrss as rubbish as it is - is a good sign though isnt it that all is well :)

I struggled with ms being someone that is never usually sick ever!

Shazney- sorry about af and short cycle- sometimes these things happen as one off. Its only when we are ttc that ee particularly notice and get annoyed by it! Just see what happens next perhaps?

Ive gotta eat some more pineapple core now and im not raring to get to the fridge funnily enough! 

.the other thing I wanted to try this cycle was more bding through 2ww as I read the sperm can help somehow but I have 0 energy for That! Maybe I ask hubby to do his cup trick again! X pulling out all the stops here!

Laura- if your reading - we are thinking of you!


----------



## carlywarly

Awww Mol fantastic news about your HSG results! Fx for good news this cycle!! :D

Tmb heeey stranger lol!! Woo hoo for morning sickness haha ;) As Emma said though, really good sign! I had it so so bad With Isaac practically every day of my pregnancy! It was all day sickness too...and not just nausea. I remember thinking When will this bumming end?!! Haha - did take it as a good sign tho  Looking forward to your scan hun!!

Emma enjoy the pineapple! Really hope it works for you! Good luck in the tww hun

Laura, hope you're doing okay hun. Missing your posts and updates! :/

Shaz, hope you're well too? 

Hope the pregnancy is progressing nicely black barbie :) 

AFM: I had a second donation last night lol! Remember I said I got a smile but no cheapy pos? Yesterday I got a positive cheapy. I wasn't able to keep testing with the smileys until the 2 days were up...that was yesterday, and I got another smile! Dodgy body lol! I'm glad I kept testing though as I may go another 2 days. That would have made the 1st donation a waste of time :/ FX I do actually ovulate tho! Ps I lost 6lb at slimming world last Monday (my first weigh in)...it's killing me not having much choccy tho! Craving it like crazy lol


----------



## carlywarly

Looks like I am out before I even began! Still no ov, and just started getting EWCM again this evening :( Stoopid body is messing me about! If no temp rise tomorrow thats about it for this cycle. Will just have to wait it out.

How is everyone? It's mega quiet!! :/ lol


----------



## fuschia

Oh carly - what's your body playing at!?

Presumeably your donor won't do a 3rd donation? Its very kind of him to do 2nd though! 

I had temp drop this am! Pretty standard for 4dpo. Been in ikea all day then putting furniture together so completely shattered. I forgot to eat my pineapple yesterday! So having double helping today... that's all I can report really! !

X


----------



## carlywarly

I don't want a third donation....will take it as a sign and lwave it there :'( lol

Ooh good luck hun! Really hope the pineapple helps :) fx for that bfp next week!! :D


----------



## laurac1988

Hey ladies. Sorry I'm MIA. Not feeling the baby and bump at the moment. 

We're alright. Just chugging along really. I'm not expecting anything this month really as I ovulated very late and... I dunno. Just don't feel like this is the month. Will be waiting until after AF is due to test as I only have a FRER and a digi in the house and I'm not wasting them on bfn!

Hope your body sorts itself out Carly.
Emma, good luck for this cycle!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## shazney22

My AF is starting to confuse me. It's only been two days
with not much and not anything today :-/ which is when my AF would of been due if it was day 25. Plus I also had some CM and I have sore boobs. Lets see if AF comes on proper 2moro. Has anyone's AF ever changed as they got older? Ano strange question lol


----------



## carlywarly

shazney22 said:


> My AF is starting to confuse me. It's only been two days
> with not much and not anything today :-/ which is when my AF would of been due if it was day 25. Plus I also had some CM and I have sore boobs. Lets see if AF comes on proper 2moro. Has anyone's AF ever changed as they got older? Ano strange question lol

Tessstttt!!! Lol My AF changed from 5 days to 4 days...and Lord knows whats happening this cycle :/ 

Maybe the 2 days bleeding was IB?? Got my fx tightly fof you :D

Awh Laura, sorry you feel like that about b&b hun :( Can fully understand though...take as long as you need. I still have my fx for you this cycle though.


----------



## fuschia

Shazney- can you test? Specially if the 2 days were quite light bleeding? 

My temp has taken a nice big rise today which is nice. 

Laura- thanks for the luck! You need to do what you need to do and I completely understand xx wishing you best of luck too xx


----------



## carlywarly

Yay for temp rise Fuschia!!! 

As I suspected, my temp didn't rise this morning :( Darnit!! Ah well....even if I ov today, 3 days will be too long :( Next cycle it is!! X


----------



## laurac1988

3 days isn't too long Hun. I know women who have got pregnant with 4/5 days. Fingers crossed anyhow xx


----------



## carlywarly

Bless you Laura, thanks hun :) Just hope it isn't an annovulatory cycle though! That would be the pits :/


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed x


----------



## fuschia

So having one of those days we allhhave where everyone you know seem to be announcing pregnancies/having babies! In my case its all 2nd and 3rd babies! 

Just rubs salt in wound a bit doesn't it girls! 

I can't wait till our lil group gets some more sticky bfps. Then our group can turn into a parenting group ! Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Tell me about it! Three pregnancy announcements in an hour at work the other night...
One of them due the same day squishy would have been


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Shazney- can you test? Specially if the 2 days were quite light bleeding?
> 
> My temp has taken a nice big rise today which is nice.
> 
> Laura- thanks for the luck! You need to do what you need to do and I completely understand xx wishing you best of luck too xx

I did a test a day before the light bleeding and it was negative but it was a cheapie, but nothing today and nothing yesterday, going to wait it out and then test again on saturday as the longest cycle I have had is 30 days this year, and my ovulation kits arrived today too lol xx


----------



## shazney22

laurac1988 said:


> Tell me about it! Three pregnancy announcements in an hour at work the other night...
> One of them due the same day squishy would have been

I know, its all I here someone always seems to be pregnant and I am like when is it my turn!!!!!!!! lol how are you mrs?


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - Your chart is hard to read....I'll be interested to see what ff picks up. I'm thinking you could have O'd 2 or 3 days ago with a shy temp rise. I guess the next few temps will tell more. I wouldn't put yourself completely out of the game!

Laura - 9dpo right? Is tomorrow test day? I'm rooting for you :)

Shazney - What's going on today? Bleeding? I hate when our body's mess around!

Emma and Molgold - How's it going ladies? Emma, sorry for all the announcements you've had to face. I sometimes feel a little guilty posting in here but I know you ladies don't see it the same and are happy to have me :) Anyway, hope you're having a better day today!


----------



## shazney22

Tmb how are you? No bleeding today, last time was saturday, so confused. Going to do another pregnancy test on Saturday as that would be 30 days on Friday. If positive great, if not I am just gonna try my ovulation kits I just ordered as I normally do lol. That's all I can do but boy I hate being this confused 

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## shazney22

Well turns out I am now bleeding again! Really upset as I wish my body would do what it is supposed to do. As I have just felt confused with this. Oh well at least the ovulation tests were not a waste of money xx


----------



## MolGold

Sorry Shaz, is it AF for sure?

Carly, don't count this cycle a bust yet..! I got pregnant with BDing 5 days before O!

Tmb, when we say we are getting ticked off with the baby announcements, ofcourse we don't count you and we ARE happy for the couple in question, just sad our bodies are not working as they should. :|

I am only CD10, no BDing in yet (too tired!) and no BDing expected till CD16 as we are going to visit sis in law. :( Hope I don't O early this cycle! We are going away later today and I will be checking in from time to time :) Excited to meet the kids!


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry shaz :-(

Mol, I hope the bd times up well with ovulation for you 
Tmb, of course we don't mind you posting here! You're part of the group!

Afm... 10dpo. Period due today. No sign yet, but I have a splitter of a headache and am just exhausted, so I'm assuming she'll be along later. I put a pad on just in case


----------



## shazney22

Oh well, yes AF for sure today. On the positive side at least my ovulation kits can now be used and were not a waste of money lol.

Oh MolGold, hope you manage to fit BDing in somehow.


----------



## fuschia

Tmb - like others said of course we don't mind you being here! We are all here to support all the way.

Just means you are obliged to stsy here until the last one of us ladies has our baby as the title says - hopefully that will be in.... say a year! 

Laura- af here ?? Hope not! 

Shazney - sorry its rubbish when our bodies mess around and give false hope! 



Carly- I hope this cycle takes a surprising turn for you :)

Afm- 7dpo and got another 5 or 6 days till af- that's all really! Had a good rise this am but looking back- I seem to have often peaked at 7dpo then it drops so will see iver next few days if it sticks to that pattern x


----------



## fuschia

Oh sorry molgold - I hope that you get to bd and if not... that your timing is still spot on! Xx need to hear of more bfps soon


----------



## laurac1988

Still no AF here...

I won't be testing until Friday at the earliest though


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Hope she stays away! I feel ya on the testing. I didn't test until 12dpo after my loss and I was a 7dpo and onwards tester prior. It's like I wanted to know, but didn't want to know. I'm so anxious for you :) Sending positive vibes!

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! I'm here for the long haul....sticking it out with you all until the finish (and hopefully after as well!).


----------



## laurac1988

I'm absolutely terrified if I'm honest. But we shall see how it goes


----------



## carlywarly

Oh my gosh I missed so much!!! LOL Didn't get any emails to notify me of posts...so just assumed it was quiet! Came on my PC and saw a whole heap of posts!! LOL

Shaz, sorry about AF hun :( Good luck this cycle!!! As you say, at leasts OPK's were not a waste of dough :)

Tmb we're soooo happy for you and don't ever think we feel bad cos of your bfp ;) We're utterly excited for you (well I am - and sure the other ladies are too!). Looking forward to your next scan!

Laura, eeek! I know you're scared...it's completely understandable. If you got a bfp though I bet all will be perfect. Not that you wont be shit scared every day of pregnancy (I only relaxed a TAD at 24 weeks viability day). Every day consisted of checking for blood every bathroom break! It was sooo scary. It's a little sad that all of us who have had a mc never truly feel 100% secure and oblivious during pregnancy. We never lose that fear. I really really am gunning for you though!

Fuschia, I am so hopeful for you this cycle too!! C'monnnn we need more bfp's! The law of averages.....fx fx fx!!

Mol hun, hope you get to BD before ov!! As with Fuschia...I am sure one of us will hopefully be making that exciting announcement in the very near future! Imagine if it's all of us!! Wooooo one can only hope!! (And pray ;) )

AFM: I am thinking 2dpo today? Although your comments gave me a little hope, I am being realistic and thinking I am about 90% out! Can still hope that 10% wins through but I am just not feeling it! :( lol xx


----------



## laurac1988

I'd say 3dpo and definitely not out Carly x


----------



## Tmb0047

I say 3dpo as well :)


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks huns :) I think 2dpo 'cos my post ov temps have never been as low as 36.2 Gosh even when you know, you don't know - you know?! Hahaha


----------



## fuschia

Blah chart ia doing what it usually does which can't be a great sign.

Did a Internet cheapy with smu as I found q stash I forgot I had from the preseed but I believe it to be bfn... If I look for ages... there's something there but no colour. 

Last year we went on an expensive holiday in july because ir was going to be the last one for a while what with our plans to make a baby. ... well we are going om holiday again! In oct... we are deciding between cheap and cheerful or really going for a bit of luxury
.. if I get no bfp then im.def pushing for the expensive hol!!! 

Xx


----------



## fuschia

Looks like ff agrees with you carly... but your not out anywyay right. . Hope donor had some class a sperm this time round and they were waiting patiently! !

Laura - have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## laurac1988

Still early Emma!

AF is here for me. Two months until clomid!


----------



## carlywarly

Chart being like normal doesn't mean anything just yet ;)It can look however it wants as long as u get that bfp eh?! Lol. Ps Hope that cheapy is a really faint pos!!! Good luck hun and when will you test again? X

Awh Laura sorry hun!!! Hooray for being closer to Clomid tho, and not long til your trip!! Is it NY? :D xx


----------



## laurac1988

Oh coooourse it's NY Carly lol. Not too long to go now. Looking forward to going. Would be nice to get a bfp before we go but I'm not really "that" bothered as either way I get clomid when we get back


----------



## carlywarly

laurac1988 said:


> Oh coooourse it's NY Carly lol. Not too long to go now. Looking forward to going. Would be nice to get a bfp before we go but I'm not really "that" bothered as either way I get clomid when we get back

Whoop!!! :) And go you! Silver lining xx


----------



## laurac1988

Indeedy doodle!


----------



## fuschia

Sorry Laura that you are out- but it is positive that your luteal phase is 'normal' and has not been affected. On to next month - and its great that you have things to look forward to .

I think I need this holiday to make myself feel sane!

I noticed I struggle most around this time in my cycle where I really feel I'm out but I still have to wait for af to come.... if I'm not pregnant,.... cant I just fast track this part please and start a new cycle??


----------



## fuschia

Bfn this am x


----------



## carlywarly

Aww sorry Fuschia...still early tho!!! :) x Good luck for next time you test :)


----------



## fuschia

Thanks. .. I think I might leave it now if I can! I have 1 super drug and a load of ics but I don't really like them! 

Im starting to feel genuinely desperate for this! I am thinking about going to gp and seeing of they can help bu investigating me some how... but im worried they will just tell me to go away and lose weight because my bmi is around 35 I think. It was over 37 when I conceived dd so although I know my weight isn't helping. .. I don't believe it os hindering my situation. Im scared of going and them saying I have to lose weight 1st which im already trying to do... but it will make me feel like I have no hope! !

Aaarrrgh sorry ladies x


----------



## fuschia

I think im taking these bfn hard because since 5dpo I've been itchy all over... and have these tiny little spots. .. almost like mosquito bites. 
. They are all over! Scalp... boobs... legs... chin belly. And of course I was googling and I read that a lot of ladies had this as their 1at pregnancy symptom and I felt the timing is weird and got my hopes up . I read that at conception your body releases some histamine and so I wondered of that's what was causing this because it is a bit of an allergic itchy feeling. But if this is the case and it is a pregnancy symptom... if have thought id have a bfp by 9dpo if it started 5dpo. Sorry im aware im going on... hubby knows about these bumps bit I can't talk to him with my madness like i can to you!!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh bless you Fuschia hun. I think really you have only been ttc properly since you found out you ov'd later maybe? I'd be tempted to have a cycle that you don't have pineapple etc in order to aid conception.....purely to give you a real time out. Relaxing a bit might make all the difference? It might make no difference, but I'd be tempted. No ice for hubby either...just vitamins and any ttc lube you use? Can understand if you don't wanna go that route tho-i almost stopped temping the other day but thought better of it as I'd only be going nuts wondering if I even ov'd at all!! Lol

Hopefully it won't even matter tho if you got that bfp this cycle!! Let's hope you do!! No idea about those bumps :/ it's soooo hard not to ss isn't it!! Hope they are your 1st symptom hun x


----------



## carlywarly

Ps a bmi of 35 is nothing really..mine was 47 when I conceived Isaac!!


----------



## fuschia

Thanks carly.. feeling so emotional at the moment! I screamed yesterday in the car! Lol I was on my own and figured that it was a good place as no one can hear but I will have my little freak out then ill be back to normal soon ! Then I will stop this madness. .. its just the ttc journey ups and downs I guess ! I appreciate your words of encouragement :)


----------



## carlywarly

Do a cheapy with smu maybe? In first few days of my bfp fmu didn't work for me....altho don't want u to stress out even more. I forgot to add that even if yo released histamine at conception (theoretically) Add 3 to 5 days travel. 2 - 3 days of implantation then another 2 days til at a readable level for bfp. Not out at 9dpo hun x


----------



## shazney22

sorry fuschia, I am having a crappy AF cramps and shattered :( urgh all I keep thinking is how nice would it be not to have AF for 9 months. oh well I can dream. I do feel ttc has its ups and downs, sometimes I wonder if it would happen quicker if I was not trying. cant help with BMI as I am a skinny minnie, give me some of your weight.

when is ur AF due? Is it today?

I have learnt that any type of spotting or bleeding is not normal for me if I was pregnant and next time I am not going to do any pregnancy tests until I am at least day 30, as these bfn are crap and so is AF. sorry if am ranting and rambling on xx


----------



## fuschia

Hi shazney- don't apologize to ranting ! We all need to rant sometimes as shown by my previous posts! !

My af isnt due till Monday or Tuesday. 

I know what you mean about testing because bfns are the worst! I tend to always test early then I find it easier to leave it alone so now I'm going to try and wait it out. 

Sorry you have horrible af cramps xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Busy morning in here...

Emma - Sorry about the BFN. Did you just use an IC? I hate those things....at 12DPO I got one that I marked as negative. If I stared at it really hard I could swear I could see a something (but this happens to me on every test I stare at really hard). Anyway, it wasn't until 13DPO that I saw a line this time with an IC and even then it was so faint.....9DPO is still early and you shouldn't count yourself out just yet! 

Laura - Sorry about AF arriving. Hope you are feeling alright and getting along well. I hope this cycle goes back to your normal (or maybe an earlier O). They say you may be extra fertile for a few months time....Hope you catch and stick this coming cycle :)

Shanz - Sorry AF was being so stupid for you. Hoping this cycle gets back on track and doesn't leave you questioning things. 

Carly - 4DPO :) Bet test time feels like forever away! Hope you've got a few things to keep you busy and help pass time.


----------



## laurac1988

Shaz and Emma - sorry you're both having a hard time. Sometimes the key is just to try your hardest to forget about it for a few cycles. That's what I'm doing and have been doing since we started ttc again in January, and it's not making me as crazy as it did when we ttc before. I also never test any earlier than one day before AF. I hate squinting so would rather wait until there is an obvious line if there is going to be one. It's frustrating because apart from trying at the right times, there really is nothing we can do. It's all luck really.
Emma definitely see your doctor if you feel you want to. My BMI is 34 and they told me to lose weight, but they also did tests and things. The BMI limit is only for treatment, not for tests as well so they should at least test and make sure you are ovulating.
Carly - FX!
TMB - good to see you xxx

I'm ready for another cycle. Hoping the witch leaves soon as she is doing my head in.i ordered OPKs and preggo tests this morning, and apart from OPKing I'm just going to see how this cycle pans out. I think we're going to use low dose soy, but on,y a low dose as a high dose messed up my cycle.
2 cycles until clomid!


----------



## carlywarly

Good for you Laura hun! Sounds like an excellent plan and good luck :)


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies. Thanks for all your words of encouragement and advice :)

I did use ic tmb :) I only have them because I got some free when I bought my preseed . I dont like them really. 

I think I might just do that ladies! I don't know what else I can do! I think I'll let it go for a bit and see how that serves me.

Did another ic this am and it was bfn


Expecting af today or tomorrow. 

How are you all doing? Carly have you tested ? I know you aways like to start early xx


----------



## carlywarly

Awh hun hopefully you'll get a late bfp!!! :) 

I tested yep haha definitely bfn! No symptoms whatsoever anyway lol. Got weighed at Sw this morning and 1lb off. Considering I was really bad last week, I'm really happy about it :) That's 9 and a half lb in 3 weeks. Hopefully it'll help with this ttc business :)

How is everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## fuschia

Thanks carly! Cross my fingers for you:)

I have booked a doc appointment for next Thursday. What you ladies said has kinda given me confidence to go and see someone- hopefully they won't be mean about my weight! .even if they just give me a blood twst or something. .. or maybe they will investigate further considering my previous c section and infection. Either way... it can't hurt ! X


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed ladies!

They shouldn't be. If they say something just say you are working on it through healthy eating and exercise. They may agree to do bloods to see if you are ovulating, but I'm not sure how much they will do as you already have a child - depends on your NHS trust. Some of them are really narky. But fingers crossed yours are ok


----------



## shazney22

ladies am just gonna take a break off this thread for a week or so, really not feeling myslef these days. just so you all know Im not ignoring you just need a wee break. Hope you are all well xx


----------



## laurac1988

Look after yourself Hun. We'll all be here when you return xx


----------



## fuschia

And she has arrived! Here we go again! 

Im a little behind you Laura!

The good thing is that my luteal phase is being more constant now at 12 days :)


----------



## laurac1988

Oh stupid witch!
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/GIF/tumblr_inline_n47kdqActN1qafrh6_zps8b7550f0.gif

Good to be almost cycle buddies though. With my late ovulation we might end up being tww buddies. Although I took soy this month so hoping to ovulate earlier.

OPKs arrived today. AWOOHOO


----------



## Tmb0047

Emma - Sorry that AF arrived. Maybe going back to the basics this cycle will serve you well. Less pressure, more pleasure :) Hope the witch takes it easy on you.

Carly - Still early yet! Anything on today's test? How did everything pan out with Darla's work frustrations? Did you guys figure things out? 

Shazney - Take all the time you need....we wi be here when you're ready to come back :)

Laura - Hope the low dose soy does the trick and O shows up earlier then expected :) Is the donor expected to be around all cycle long?

AFM - I booked in for a private scan on Thursday as my anxiety is way up there. I need to see that something is actually in there. 4:30 Thursday....I'll update as soon as I can afterwards. My dating scan is booked for September 8th so it'll be nice to get a look twice :)

I'm going to send out so much positive pregnancy vibes to you all this cycle....I so want to see another BFP in here right away!


----------



## laurac1988

Hey TMB. So excited for your scan! Hope all is tip top in there!

Yeah donor should be around all month. He's such a gem!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh Shaz we understand hun....hope you're doing Ok!! 

Sorry about AF Fuschia hun :( Darn witch!! Here's to a relaxed cycle for you :) fx!

Laura, yay for OPK's coming today!! :D

Tmb eeek for scan on Thurs!!! Will be stalking :) Altho....there's about 5 hrs difference eh? You in ON? That'll be 9.30pm ish here eh?

Mol....wheeeere areeee youuuuuu? Hope all is Ok xx

AFM: Heeeeelp!!! I am attaching an image...think its a duff test tho as ic is bfn!
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-19 14.02.20.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fuschia

Thanks ladies!

Laura - like your my little pony cartoon. Looks very similar to me today as I storm around work! 

As usual - Iam feeling better now that she is here and I am moving on! 8/9 dpo are always the worst when get a stupid bfn butI still have to wait days to start afresh!

Come of ladies lets be positive! 

I hope the soy works well for you Laura.

I also hope my doc appointment in 9 days is actually useful... at least I want to getan idea for where I stand with the NHS.


----------



## fuschia

Carly- What test is that?

Can def see a line there... not sure if its pink?

Could be a very very early bfp...... is it more sensitive than the ic?


----------



## carlywarly

It's a FRER taken apart lol...Could see a line but wanted to be sure. Deffo Deffo pink...showed up within 5 mins. Not sure if I buggered the result up by opening it tho :/ Now am gonna have to wait till tomorrow to test again x


----------



## carlywarly

I tested with my second FRER and it's another bfp.....didn't take this one apart. It's lighter but I didn't wait long between pees!


----------



## Tmb0047

I see it and it's definitely pink! Wowzers...didn't think my positive pregnancy vibes would help that fast! Lol 

My frer always showed before my ic's.

Post the other one! I'm so excited!


----------



## carlywarly

Can't believe I missed you out of my 1st reply Laura!! Sorryyyy (amended now lol). You do have a great donor hun!! x

I'll post Tmb but not sure if you'll be able to see the 2nd line....it's hard to see on camera. I don't know what to think....going for some CB digis now wish me luck!!! xx


----------



## carlywarly

1st pic is second test and second is 1st haha...just to confuse haha
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-19 14.59.24.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 4









2014-08-19 14.59.49.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Carly xxx


----------



## Tmb0047

The second test you took is much lighter but still visible! Congrats to you :) Can't wait to see the digi results! Will you take that in the morning? Or tonight?


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks guys but darent hope yet. Could be a bad batch :/ I saved pee so will use same sample as 2nd test. I am buying a twin pack in case it's negative tho lol. Stupid ic's still negative so not confident I even have a bfp :/ xx


----------



## fuschia

Oh wow - congrats carly- you thought you had no chance this month !

Be watching for further confirming updates!!!


----------



## carlywarly

CB digi says NOT PREGNANT :( Knew it was tooo good to be true :( xx


----------



## fuschia

Hey - you know the digis arent as sensitive as frer!

I would have been very surprised if you got a positive on a digi now. ..

I think in the morning you need to do another test. .. have you got another frer too?


----------



## laurac1988

I would ignore the digi for now. They're not as sensitive. I think FRER is 12.5miu and cb digi is 25miu


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks for giving me hope guys....feel bummed tho :( Think with IC's and cb digital all being negative then it's more likely the frer are duff eh? Xx

I don't have any more frer Fuschia...just the ic's, cb digi and I bought some asda cheapies too. Will still test tho xx


----------



## fuschia

Well I heard asda cheapies to be quite good!
If it was ic being positive and frer negative then I would say its probably dodgy tests but as its tje frer... well id trust them much more! 

Only a couple of days will tell! I hope it is xx


----------



## laurac1988

Plus you're only 8dpo Carly. You're definitely not out yet


----------



## carlywarly

Ahhh thanks huns :) Will test with an ic fmu then asda cheapy and another ic afternoon pee. What will be will be I guess. Glad I have you ladies to help me feel better xx


----------



## Tmb0047

I agree with everyone else - the digi's are less sensitive and I'm doubting the frer are dodgy. Time will reveal all :) looking forward to the mornings results!


----------



## laurac1988

I think you're in for a lovely surprise Hun 

In the meantime just take each day as it comes

AFM, my OPKs showed up today. Last dose of soy tonight then we just wait for +opk. I'm loosely considering getting 2/3 donations this month. Maybe one each +opk day. Not sure. Wait and see I guess how our availability matches up at the time


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks :) Not feeling optimistic now though....

Ooh Laura Yay! Hope the soy helps and hopefully you and the donor can figure things out - he's not let you down yet eh? Got a good one there for sure xx


----------



## laurac1988

You have no reason not to feel optimist if you ask me. Didn't you get bfp at 7dpo with issac that was bfn at 8dpo? You never know what's around the corner and of course every pregnancy is different.

Nope. I'm so glad we found him as he is so very reliable. We also get on really well with him and have a lot in common so that helps


----------



## carlywarly

I guess...lol x

That's really good about donor- it's just what you need :) Good luck this cycle xx


----------



## carlywarly

9dpo and bfn on ic and asda cheapy with fmu! Story of my life atm....sodding tests :( Wasn't going to use Asda one til later but oh well :( Temps are doing what they usually do too! shizzle! :cry:

Hope everyone is doing Ok? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Everything is still crossed!


----------



## Tmb0047

Not even a whisper of a line?! Did you do anything with SMU?


----------



## carlywarly

There was a faint line, but not until way after the time limit :/Not been able to test again as we've been to the seaside all day. Will probably test later with ic...
But it will be a bfn I just know it. Symptoms I did have (not many) have vanished without a trace. Boobs not tender. All I have is major fatigue but that's normal for me this time in my cycle anyway. Oh I've been waking up at stupid o'clock the last couple days tho but that's no doubt environmental rather than hormonal lol. Either it was a chemical or frer need a harsh complaint from me! Will wait for af before I do tho xx


----------



## carlywarly

Yep, 2 ic's both negative with (3 hour held) evening pee :( Grrrrrrrrrr xx


----------



## laurac1988

Oh booooo! Well you're still early hun


----------



## carlywarly

Hehe bless you with the optimism :D xx


----------



## laurac1988

Well it's true. You're not out until the witch shows up 
Gut instinct can be right, but the month my gut said no, it was a bfp month


----------



## fuschia

I feel you need another frer?

Its a weird 1... you would think yoi the would see something on ic... but maybe they arent a good batch.

You should also do the other asda test tomorrow and see jf a line comes up sooner xxxx

Crossing my fingers x


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks guys :) Bfn with ic again fmu :( I used the second asda cheapy yesterday am Fuschia hun....only got the cheapies and the cbd :/ I was going to buy another but I figure it's throwing money down the drain lol....


----------



## fuschia

Sorry carly :( looks like your best bet is to wait this out! 

When is af due? Xx

Im off to visit an osteopath tjis afternoon to sort my back out - scared of it!!


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun, due sat or Sunday so not too long to wait. FF says Sunday so inclined to go with that :)

Ooh good luck at the osteopath hun hope it helps xx


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, 

I have been away last week as my father in law suffered a stroke. We have been in and out of the hospital all hours of the day and night during the past week. Just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you ladies.. 

FX for the elusive BFP Carly!

Sorry for AF Laura and Emma. 

Tmb, hope you are well. Hope Shaz will be here when I can get back as well.


----------



## carlywarly

Awww Mol!! Sorry about FIL!! Hope he's OK and recovers well soon!! We're thinking of you too!! :)

So I just took another CBD and NOT PREGNANT again :cry: grrr againnnnn lol. IC's still neg. I will add that I have been researching and apparently the FRER are the most sensitive tests. They are able to detect 6.5miu (or around that). Now, even if this is true...it's been 2 days since I took those tests which were positive. If I was in fact pregnant, the hcg levels would surely be high enough to be detected by the IC's (even if not the CBD yet). Aggghhh I dunno....hate this part (waiting for AF). Time to chill out and forget about it!

Hope everyone is doing OK today too xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear about your FIL mol! I hope he makes a fast recovery!
Emma - good luck at the osteopath
Carly - so annoying! If you get AF I would definitely write and complain to first response. If nothing else you might get new tests out of it

AFM... Boring as usual. Starting OPKs tomorrow


----------



## Tmb0047

Molgold - Good to hear from you! Sorry to hear about you fil. He he recovers well from this. 

Emma - Hope your appointment goes well :)

Carly - I'm not sure what to make if these results?! So strange! You've had so many strange tests in the past few months.....hmmmmm. 

Laura - You're never boring ;)! 

Afm -Scan is at 4:30 but I probably won't update till really late or even the morning. I have to leave my phone with the babysitter (we only have cells so always leave one behind) and won't be home until around 8pm my time. I'll try to pop in quick when I get home just to say all is well....then maybe post a pic tomorrow :) I am so nervous but so excited!


----------



## carlywarly

I complained to FR today! I am just so fed up...and I know TMB...sooo many dodgy tests for me :( lol

Laura hahaha as Tmb said, you're never boring lass :D

Eek Tmb good luck hun!!! Got everything tightly crossed and so looking forward to a beautiful pic of your lil peanut!!! Hope I'm still up if you update tonight! All the best hun and don't worry xx


----------



## laurac1988

TMB I'm on a night shift so shall be eagerly waiting all night!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hello ladies, went for my 31 week check up yesterday. I had a few questions for my dr, and I just love how it seems as if I don't bother him!!!! Here were my questions below:


1. I had a previous C-Section does this mean another one with the second child? ANSWER YES

2. How many people can be in the operating room? ANSWER 1

3. How long is the recovery with a c-section, b/c I had forgot. ANSWER 3 days in the hospital.

4. Do you pass you due date with a c-section? ANSWER No. She will be taken at 39 weeks.. 



WOW so I only have 7 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This has been a long journey for me and my DH. We were trying over a year and I had given up. The Femara cycle I was on in Jan was going to be my last cycle for the next 6 months. I had my laproscopic surgery (which found a cyst and tissue damage which was causing my eggs not to be able to go up and down my fallopian tubes) on Jan 13, started my cycle on Jan 16 and got my BFP on Feb 15. We had just about given up with tears every month after a BFN. I have a 5 (6 on 9-11-14) yr old and my DH doesn't have any kids. After the semen analysis and his repoorts came back good, I felt as if I was letting him down. But, I'm actually glad I got pregnant when I did b/c it works out just perfectly for when family will already be down when she's 7 weeks old for her shower!!! My God is good!!!!

I will continue to pray for those who are trying. :happydance: it's possible and yes it is a journey.


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies... still crossing my fingers for you carly.

Molgold- sorry to hear about your hard time :(

Black barbie- exciting times for you :) not long now and thanks for routing for us!

I am back from osteopath- feeling a bit fragile now! Glad I went though because he said I had a big twist and he did a lot to me !

I even got some acupuncture needles put in to help the pain and inflammation which I reacted very well to !

He does acupuncture and we did mention it for fertility so its somehtign I may think about!


----------



## carlywarly

Hey all :) Barbie so happy for you hun!! Not long at all to go for you! :) Good luck getting ready for the next few weeks!!

Fuschia hope you recover from the osteopathy soon! Hopefully it's short term pain for long term gain :D 

Boo to the night shift Laura! :/ But at least you'll hopefully get an update from Tmb :)

I have resigned myself to feeling this was another chemical! I did go buy some more frer this evening, tested after holding pee for 4 hrs and stark white :( :'( If it wasn't a chemical then I just got 2 bad frers the other day. Either way, I'm no less disappointed.

Hope father in law is doing better Mol? 

Not long til scan Tmb!! Eeek!!


----------



## Tmb0047

There is a baby in there! Measuring bang on for dates, strong heartbeat and was waving and kicking :) I am so relieved! We told the kids today and they are pretty excited!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laurac1988

amazing news!!!!

congratulations!!!!


----------



## Tmb0047

I suck at attaching photos....they always turn sideways!


----------



## Tmb0047

Think this one is the right way :)


----------



## laurac1988

gorgeous hun x


----------



## carlywarly

Woohoo awesome amazing incredible!!! Soooo gorgeous Tmb!!! Heyyyy babyyyy :) :wohoo:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats TMB!!!! How far along are you?:happydance::hugs:


----------



## fuschia

Tmb - that's so lovely to see and congrats :)

So happy for you! !

I am definitely feeling difference today! Last night I felt so so Rough! Today I feel a bit fragile but I actually think my bladder has been affected you know! 

I don't need to pee as often! Quick Google search suggests that osteopathy is good for helping with bladder issues as there can be pressir on bladder if things aren't in the right place. .. which makes sense why I might need to pee more I guess unless I just haven't drunk as much without meaning too...

Anyway completely irrelevant but I share everything else with you ladies! !

Carly - feeling sad for you- nothing worse than getting false hope. .. I hope this turns around though for u xx


----------



## carlywarly

Hehe Fuschia - awesome news! Happy bladder too it seems lol. Glad you're feeling a little better today x

I'm not testing anymore...just waiting for AF hun as she should be here tomorrow or sun (prefer sun lol) I've dealt with it today. That frer yesterday put any hopes to rest any anyway so no chance of a positive outcome. Thank you for the positivity though hun :) Hope you're feeling doubly better tomorrow xx


----------



## carlywarly

AF is here xx


----------



## fuschia

Sorry carly :( not a great start to your weekend :(

But you know where you stand now and have started with a new cycle and chance for that bfp :)

X x X


----------



## carlywarly

Very true :) Thanks hun....hope you're better today x


----------



## Tmb0047

Thanks for all the kind words everyone :) 

Carly - Sorry about AF, witch! I think you may be right regarding this cycle and I'm sorry about that as well.

Molgold - How is your fil getting on?

Laura - Have you started your OPK's?

Emma - Glad your session seems to have made some positives for you :) Thats great!

Blackbarbie - I was 9+3 at my ultrasound and 9+5 today :) You are getting do close to meeting your little one!

Shazney - Hope you are doing okay :)


----------



## shazney22

Thanks for all the support ladies. Hope you are well. I have just had a stressful time. I get asked all the time do I want another child constantly? and it is really upsetting me, it makes me so angry and stressed I just come home and burst into tears and take it out on my OH and child as obviously only a close friend and you all know am trying. so want out of this place everyone is terribly nosey. I just wish I knew how to handle that question.

Carly - Sorry about AF :( 

Molgold - hows things?

Laura - Hows things?

Blackbarbie - Not long to go now are you excited? :)

Emma- glad you are trying some alternative therapy think I might try some at the colleges to save money and combat stress

Tmb - Loved the baby scans :) what do you think you are having?


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks all...I'm fine with it now. Hate the last few days of a cycle when you have bfn - so depressing waiting for AF, but clinging onto any kind of hope :/ Ah well....a fresh cycle now :) Good luck to those of us TTC!

Tmb you must be on top of the world after that scan and seeing your lo :) Not long for the second tri! Wow!!! X

Shaz I get asked that all the time too! Three times last week! I just reply with 'we'll see what happens' One of my replies got a little dramatic as a family friend kept pushing me for an answer....I looked to the heavens and shouted the question to God! That soon shut her up. Lol....ppl are too darn nosey haha. Don't worry hun, our time will come and we can push our bumps into everyone's face ;) Don't let it upset you Shaz....that's the last thing you need when TTC :hugs:

Laura hope you're doing good? Have fun with the opks! Fx tightly for an awesome result this cycle!! :D

Fuschia, how you doing? Hope your back (and bladder) are in a happy place these days :)


----------



## shazney22

Thanks for the support Carly, Im day 13 on my cycle, but unfortunately my ovulation test kits have only worked once, I am done with digi clearblues they dont freaking work, only one has worked this month lol. I am buying a cheaper kit next month and not a digi. 

Hope you and everyone else is having a good weekend xx


----------



## carlywarly

Deffo do cheapies hun :) What cycle day do you start testing with them, and how many times a day? I use cheapies until my line starts to darken - then use CB digis to confirm xx


----------



## shazney22

carlywarly said:


> Deffo do cheapies hun :) What cycle day do you start testing with them, and how many times a day? I use cheapies until my line starts to darken - then use CB digis to confirm xx

Usually day 10, only once in the morning, yeh that sounds like a better idea as these digis are terrible. Never had any problems with them before just once really. Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Ooh with cheapies I'd test at least twice a day (morning and evening). I have had surges last only a few hours before. Also I never get my 1st day +opk with fmu...it's usually afternoon pee. You might be missing your surge. Can understand why with the digis tho too expensive to just use willy nilly :)


----------



## laurac1988

Been testing once a day with opk. Nothing yet. 
Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, Thanks for asking for me :) I count on you girls more than anything these days.

Carly sorry AF got you :( glad you are doing ok..

Barbie, I loved your post and excited for you to meet your lil one :)

Tmb Awesome scans! And 2nd tri not so far now! you deserve all the happiness!

Laura, Hey hun! I hope you O sooner , the wait sucks!

Emma, I am happy your osteopath is so knowledgeable. I also love your enthusiasm for new therapies and diet, its infectious! 

AFM Still in and out of hospitals all day. Today, i.e. Monday, is the first day of work for me since 13th Aug. Still I managed to put in an early morning visit to the ICU and come to work. Its a struggle and also our bills are mounting ( insurance cover limit is reached). And FIL may be in for another week, then bed ridden for don't know how long.. its a severe stroke.

Amidst all this, I am surprised that DH is the one wanting to stay on schedule for BDing as much as possible, since I had told him earlier that HSG cycles are said to be super fertile. I think I am 1dpo today as I got a big fat +OPK on Sat morning.. I hardly use them and when I did, + came up right away. Anyway, we are only home together rarely ( he stays back nights at the hospital and goes to work from there) and we BD in that little time - almost feels naughty in a way :) FX something good comes out of this mess we are in right now. 

I would also love to know more about your lives.. not just TTC talk. How are you all doing ladies?


----------



## fuschia

Good morning ladies!
I have not started on the opks yet! Need to check my supply! I had thought about getting the clear blue ones things time but I might be too late to get them delivered now. I have found the cheapies to be quite reliable but find I have to do it twice a day too especially as it gets closer to being positive :)

Hi MolGold - poor FIL :( Thats good though that throughout all this that you are keeping to bding - lets hope that this cycle is in fact mega fertile for you and you get your bfp!

I'll happily tell you more about my life.... I work part time for a charity for children and adults with learning disabilities. Hubby and I have been married for 3 years- we got engaged 1 year after meeting and were married 5 months later :) Sounds a bit mad now I say it but it felt right and still does :)

Right now ... life is quite un eventful! Which is good! I like to make the most of everything and try to see the positive always... as you ladies have maybe realised about me! 

I am getting more and more interested in alternative therapies as so far my experience have been nothing but positive! If I do not get a bfp this cycle I may approach the osteopath about having acupuncture for fertility reasons but I am holding off on that for now because I need another osteopath session and well... Im not made of money! :)

How are all my B n b buddies??
xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Mol I'm so sorry that your FIL has had a severe stroke. Strokes are horrendous, just horrible. I hope he can make some kind of recovery in the coming months. 
I'm glad you're still finding time to BD - hopefully you'll make a little miracle.

Happy to tell you about me. Amy and I live in South East London with our two dogs, Misty and Gizmo. I work for the ambulance service here as an emergency call taker and Amy works in transport. We've been together since 2008 and in a civil partnership since 2010. We became godparents to our friend's little girl yesterday, which was lovely. Here's some pics
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/42a76c48c012198839077fb327cb69c1_zpsa5324568.jpg
There's not much else to say, really.

Emma alternative therapies are very interesting. I don't have the guts to try acupuncture - the idea of the needles freaks me out! I am quite into my vitamins though and can't believe how much better I've felt since taking 5000iu of vitamin D daily. It's made a huge difference to my energy levels and such


----------



## MolGold

Laura, ofcourse you have lots of stories to share.. I read your journal, remember? I love how brave you and Amy are with the negativity that seems to surround you! I am also on 2000miu Vit D supplements and I love how much better I feel on them.

Emma I am awed by your job description.. I hope to be able to contribute towards society more actively like you do one day. Your story sounds like mine, we got engaged in 6 months :) However having an MC made me put off our wedding by 2 years to get over it.. in the meanwhile I got my MBA. But it still feels right, feels so new. So I know what you mean. I just wish we had a lil one to show for our strong union. I am not even thinking of more than #1 right now. 

Nothing much to report here . . I am anywhere between 1 -3 DPO and felt a strong bout of nausea yesterday.. maybe something I ate :| Anywho.. trying to pass TWW without completely losing it this time! Want to hear from Tmb, Shaz, Carly and Barbie :)


----------



## shazney22

Hi ladies,

well I stay in freezing cold Scotland near Glasgow, and I am not working at the moment. I live with my DD1 who will be 4 next month and live with OH, currently engaged, been together 6 years but now saving to get married. We both do not work but OH is currently looking and I am considering looking next year. have not got much to say lol

I am day 15 in my cycle now so will see what happens by end of next weekend. Ovulation has not been picked up this cycle due to the faulty tests, but I have felt better for the tests not working if that makes sense.

How are all you ladies? xxx


----------



## MolGold

How are you Tmb and Carly? Quiet on the thread these days!
I hope you O early Shaz and Laura!

AFM - Rant alert! Ontop of my already shitty life, I am so disgusted by this 'friend' of mine. She was due to be married to her long time BF last june. They even got their marriage license. But just before the official wedding, they broke it off. This Jan they got back together and we all went to Goa for a holiday. They broke up in March again.

The horrifying part is, she found out she was pregnant in March, and aborted once she broke up! And now they are again hooking up and probably planning their official wedding!! I don't think she has any regret for the abortion.

I mean, she is 28, married(legally) and earning very well.. why would you abort when there are ladies such as us who are dying for that BFP! Its a taboo to be unwed mom in India but all they had to do was declare their wedded status and try to make it work then! She thinks she can always plan and try again. Ughh!!

Silver lining today - I realized I O'ed on 23 Aug, the date I had my loss 4 years ago. Also, I will be late on 7th Sep (Dads 60th Bday) and my bday is on the 9th hoping for a bday BFP!


----------



## laurac1988

I hate people like that Mol. Try not to let her get you down.

Great dates. I hope this is the lucky one for you. Still waiting for ov here


----------



## MolGold

Hope you O soon Laura :) 

I would be so happy if I conceive this cycle for many reasons, first being it will be as if my LO who I lost came back to me!

as for the so called friend in question, she asks me to support her for her wedding fiasco and breakups .. I do. But this stupid decision when they both just had to pull their shit together and make it work - I cant support it. And not one peep about FILs illness to me. Shes been texting DH but not me.


----------



## laurac1988

She sounds like an idiot.

I hope this cycle is the one x


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies! 

Mol im so crossing my fingers for you!! 

How are we all feeling today? 

I had my gp appointment. Didn't say a thing about my weight. I have booked a blood test for day 22 and day 2 of my cycle to check im ovulating. Other than that he said there wasn't much else nhs could do for me and if im still trying 6 months down the line that he'd advise going to fertility clinic! 

He said to see him again to discuss my results. Im happy ill at least get a blood test... I didn't expect any miracles! 

I also had 2nd visit to osteopath who clicked me around more! Whokknows that could be what tips the scale for me xxx

Only time and a hell of a lot of bding will tell!


----------



## carlywarly

Hey guys :) Sorry for the late reply but I have been logging in on my phone...I couldn't write a long reply on that - it'd take me yonks!! lol

Firstly, so sorry about your 'friend' Mol :( It's a shame you have to be around her! I wouldn't give her the time of day - especially as she is negatively impacting your life right now :/ So not good! How is FIL btw? Hope he's improving somewhat?

I really hope you get that bfp this cycle hun!! The timing would be perfect as you said!

OK....I am 30 and Darla is 53! I know...old fart!! Hahaha....i'll be even older in November hahaha ;)

We have been together for 5 years this Nov. We met through her sister. They are Canadian, I was just a virtual friend to her sister while she was dealing with a messy divorce. I can't even remember how it began with Darla, but I knew right away I loved her. I told her how I felt and luckily she felt the same! Darla is the only woman I have ever been in a relationship with. It was weird explaining to my mum, who was fine about me being a lesbian...but she was a little thrown at the age gap lol. Darla is 10 months older than my mum!! Haha. Now those two are as thick as thieves lol.

We have been civilly partnered for just over 3 and a half years :) We used a donor and the AI method to have Isaac. Our previous donor retired so now we are on our 5th cycle with donor number 2. It only took 2 cycles both times I conceived last time...hoping there's nothing wrong with my body! (Hence Slimming World) lol.

I was a carer before having Isaac. Darla was a nurse in Canada but the Nursing and Midwifery council gave her a hard time when she tried to transfer her nursing over here. After a year she basically said f**k them! She now works in care too. She found a new job by the way :D Don't know if I updated you guys! Woohoo.

Anyway....enough rabbiting from me!! I enjoyed reading about you guys :) Hope you're all OK!

Hurry up and ov Laura's body! She's getting impatient! lol :D FX FX FX hun! Oooh and sooo close to NY time for you!!

Fuschia, well done for going to the doc! Really hope the blood test can shed some light....or rather you get that bfp so wont need it at all!! lol


----------



## fuschia

It's fun learning more about each other! 

That's a big age gap! But love takes no notice does it! That's lovely that you knew you loved each other right away :)

Before I met my hubby - I was Internet dating( all the rage these days!) - I went on lots of dates but none ever really took off or felt right. The funny thing is... I was on a side called match.com and if search no older than age 30 ( I was 22 at the time). My hubby was on match.com searching no younger than 24(he was 31). So we never came across each other. 

Then we met in a night club of all places! Both there with friends - not a place we would usually be in- I certainly didn't expect to meet my future husband in this dingy bar/club! I knew that night I had met someone special!.But it was just interesting that on paper we wouldn't consider it because of the 9 year age gap!

I actually had a friend be really. Quite mean about it saying how ridiculous it is that hes 'so much older' I remember her saying ' what if you want to have kids?!' As if him being 9 years older meant he wasn't suitable father material!. Bonkers


----------



## carlywarly

Haha Fuschia that's too funny! Well it was obviously meant to be that you'd meet in a nightclub :D

And lol at your friend! If 31 is too old to have kids I'd better stop now haha :D xx


----------



## shazney22

ladies Im really moody and grumpy today so think AF is on the way next week. but will see what happens. I was friends with my OH for ages before we got together. We have a 7 year age gap, he is 34 soon and I am 27.

Hope everyone is well. whats the plans for everyones weekends? we are just having a quiet weekend for a change we both need it! :) xx


----------



## laurac1988

I'm working nights this weekend :-( 

And still waiting for ovulation!!!


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello Ladies :)

Molgold - Sorry about your friend....people like that really get on my nerves! And on again, off again relationships drive me bonkers :wacko: Maybe taking a step back from that friendship for a while will be good for you. Hope your fil is doing alright.

hmmmm, about me.....

Well, I got pregnant by surprise at 20 and had my first little man 3 weeks before my 21st birthday. His father and I had been together about a year and were living together at the time. We ended up getting married when DS was 2 1/2 and shortly after the wedding I learned I was married to a closet cocaine addict. I left him for a total of 10 days and then decided to make thing work. The relationship was strained after this but we managed to get on and ended up pregnant again (although this was after 2 years of trying). Soon after DD was born DH fell of the wagon big time with his addiction. There was a lot of debt and I had a lot of anger. DD was 5 months old when I decided to become a single mother. At this time I was also in college and managed to graduate with honours just before DD 1st birthday! I got a good job soon after and life was good :)
I met my now DH when DS was 5 and DD was 20 months. He is a pilot and was working out of the town I lived in at the time. We fell in love fast and hard :) We were together about a year when we moved in together in his home town and we had our DS about a year after that (conceived through fertility meds as I do not ovulate often). We were married when DS was 3 months old! I feel so lucky to have found such a great man. He took on a lot when he met me and I am so grateful that to have him in my kids lives!
That about sums it up!

Carly - I was happy to read that Darla found new work! I hope she is much happier there?!

Laura - I hope that O is just around the corner. Is your donor on stand by? Are you still thinking you may get more then one donation?

Shaz - Sorry you are feeling down...I hope AF stays away. This journey is such a trying one.

AFM - Not much going on. I have been feeling much better the last week or so, which is nice :happydance: I have an appointment next week and I am hoping we will be able to hear the HB with the doppler. Nothing else to report really....


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I am 28 yrs old will be 29 in November.

I had my first son when I was 23. Really wasn't expecting to be preggo then. My friend thought she was preggo and didn't want to take a test by herself so i took one with her. Whaddayaknow??? She wasn't pregnant and I was!!! I wasn't expecting that b/c me and my on and off again boyfriend had just broken up and they guy that I was just talking to, I wasn't in a relationship with so I was lost...


Fast forward me and my on and off again bf got back together he helped for a while then he became abusive once we got married and he was an adulterer. So we divorced.

Fast forward. I actually met now DH in the 8th grade in a program called Upward Bound. Though we were not interested in eachother at the time we were friends... We lost contact after the 10th grade and just so happen my friend found him again on FB and we started talking and then started dating!!! I had found my soulmate!!! We married last year on 8/31 in which our anniversary is in 2 days :happydance:!!! We had been TTC before we got married, but it didn't work :cry:. He doesn't have any kids, (besides the one on the way) and I have a DS that's 5. So, when we finally became preggo, we were estatic!!! Just counting down the days now!!! 49 more days!!!!


----------



## Tmb0047

Any sign of o, Laura?


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies! 

How we doing?

I need to to buck up my ideas and get in the game with bding ! I asked hubby if he'd just give it to me in the soft cup ! To which he replied no - its just lazy !

Lol - yes I guess hes right it is lazy! Honestly if you'd told me 3 years ago that I would be gettign out of sex by gettin hubby to pass me his semen in a cup id think you were joking!

Its all this ttc that's done this lol! 

Anyway- how's everyone else? Anything going on?.xxx


----------



## shazney22

Hey fuschia ur funny. It does take it out you though and u get fed up so I don't blame u wanting a cup lol. I'm doing okay totally grumpy earlier ok now tho and out in spots defo thing AF is on this way next week. Grrr.

I have been lazy and not eating as good as I normally do, feeling a bit sorry for myself. 
I'm trying to look for a house move need some luck lol. Other than that my LO will be 4 in two weeks so looking forward to that 

How is everyone doing? Where is everyone in their cycle/pregnancy etc? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Emma get that game upped lady! BFP BFP!!!
Shaz - sorry youre not feeling so good. hope things look up shortly. TTC sucks. No one ever told me how much
AFM - STILL WAITING FOR OVULATION!!! gah


----------



## MolGold

Hope you O soon Laura!

Yes Emma, get some lovin in !

I am sorry you're feeling down shaz, hope AF stays away.. Fx! :hugs:

AFM I am 8dpo and got a bfn 7dpo in the evening  yes I started testing early this cycle.. Planning on one tommorw bt not expecting too much!

Also I loved all your stories! Such inspiring and lovely ones .. That goes to show love transcends all barriers! I'm so glad to have found u ladies :)


----------



## MolGold

Tested this am, and I got a faint 2nd line after 3 min. Here's the pic attached - this is a dried test but the line came up within 5min. I don't want to get my hopes up.. But this is the closest I've come to a bfp last 9 months. I hope it's not an evap or ink run off.
 



Attached Files:







_20140901_103106.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## laurac1988

Mol!!! That's a bfp!


----------



## fuschia

Mol this is exciting. ... can you so another test or brand to confirm? Xx

I can definitely see that line on my phone! Looking good! X


----------



## MolGold

I will try another brand tomorrow with FMU. Though this line does seem pink and darker than in the pic, I don't want to get my hopes up so soon. I am only 9dpo after all.


----------



## fuschia

Sounds so promising! 

This is the problem with early testing though isnt it! You aren't quite sure whether to believe it or not! Tomorrow should confirm for you :)

I will look forward to seeing it!

Afm- didn't even bd last night! We went to bed to do so but ended up talking for 2 hours! I think it was needed though. !

Tonight. .. Deffo bding!

No positive opk yet- usually get that in next 2 days or so x


----------



## shazney22

Congrats MolGold, I took a pregnancy test one of the early first response ones, a blinking negative. Think in October we are going to get fertility tested as it will be a year in October we have been trying but didn't properly try till December. Xx


----------



## fuschia

Shazney- are you going to a fertility clinic? Your in uk aren't yoi?


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Shazney- are you going to a fertility clinic? Your in uk aren't yoi?

Yeh it's taking too long, defo think something is up. Even if we do need ivf we can't afford it anyway. We said we would try for another year naturally. If nothing happens we have agreed to split up in a years time as all this is taking its toll on me xx


----------



## fuschia

Oh shazney- your having a real tough time aren't you :(

It is really difficult I know. There are other steps to take before you get to ivf stage - I think that'a sort of the last resort often. 

There's another procedure called iui which is used before ivf if its appropriate too. It's much less costly and traumatic than ivf I believe. 

If you are coming up for 1 year... all is not lost yet and it could be that you are un lucky ( just like I hope I am ) and will get that bfp soon x 

We need to keep hoping ! Xxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Molgold - No doubt about it....that's a nice pink BFP :) I can't wait to see tomorrow test!

Thinking of you all! :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Shaz we tried for two years and four months until we caught. Sadly lost that little done but it can happen


----------



## MolGold

Don't lose hope shaz.. You'll get there. :hugs:

I hope you guys O soon, Emma and Laura.. Emma get down to bd :)

How's everyone else? Where's Carly ?

My test today with a different brand looks a bit darker n pink. Here's a pic. What do u guys think? I am gonna refrain from more tests till the clear blue plus hpts I ordered come.
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1409638219414.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laurac1988

Yep! Looks like you're definitely pregnant mol!

I just found out my stepsister is pregnant. Our baby was going to be the first grandchild. Now they won't be. That's if we ever get pregnant again
*cries*


----------



## carlywarly

Omg Mol!!!!! Aaagghhhh amaze balls!!!! Yaaaay, a beautiful BFP!!! :D Eeek :wohoo:

Soooo happy for you!!! What a beautiful gift from your angel!! 

Awh Laura, don't be too upset hun....whether your baby will be the 1st or last makes it no less precious! My younger sister had 3 before we had Isaac and my brother was expecting a few months before our 1st was due. His Gfriend unfortunately had a mc a couple months before we did. I felt so so guilty when she did, as I was a little disappointed at the time that our baby wouldn't be the only little one.... :/ Know what you mean, but you WILL get your precious rainbow hun xx


----------



## carlywarly

Awww Shaz good luck hun....don't be setting up to give up :/ As Fuschia says, there are other less costly methods hun. Hope it just happens though x

Fuschia good luck with the bding and glad you and hubby got to talk. I know exactly what you mean about being needed sometimes :) Here's to a fresh start this cycle and fx a bfp for you too.

Tmb hope you're doing well hun :) You and little bump x


----------



## MolGold

laurac1988 said:


> Yep! Looks like you're definitely pregnant mol!
> 
> I just found out my stepsister is pregnant. Our baby was going to be the first grandchild. Now they won't be. That's if we ever get pregnant again
> *cries*

You will get pregnant again - I know that. And when you finally get to hold your baby in your hands, nothing else will matter hun! Squishy will always be your first and your sticky BFP is also around the corner.. :hugs:


----------



## MolGold

Ladies, I don't know when to go to the docs. I think by this Sat (14dpo) when I miss AF and hopefully the lines should be dark enough. I don't have time off work to go meet the doc during weekdays anyway :( I hope nothing goes wrong by then.. fx!

Also, I am in a big fix about who to tell and when. DH knows (hardly believes it), but as you know FIL is still in ICU. Its been 3 weeks, but now he's a little better though not completely out of danger. I really want to share with my sister, mom and Dad (his 60th this Sunday). But it all seems so out of place right now with everyone praying for my FIL and us visiting the hospital all hours possible. Plus I am not sure if they can hold their silence about the news. When did you ladies share your news?


----------



## Tmb0047

Molgold - Many places they won't see you until 8 weeks. How does it typically work in India? You are pretty lucky if you can visit a doctor on the weekend....ours are a Monday to Friday deal unless you go to emergency. As for sharing, do what feels right. I told my close family because I would tell them if we had a loss. I've just started (in the last week) to tell other people that I see on a regular basis. I have my 12 week scan on Monday at which point I'll feel comfortable making an official announcement.


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - You will get your rainbow! And the positive side is that your baby will be the newest when it arrives ;) On my DH's side there are currently 18 grand kids and 3 more on the way....and mine will be the youngest until someone else ends up pregnant.

Shazney - Don't talk about giving up just yet. I have heard good things about IUI. Gets the sperm right where it needs to be at the ideal time! Are you taking any vitamins or anything? Has your DH had a semen analysis? Testing him would be the best place to start! And maybe the HSG test for you? Checking for clear tubes would be a good idea....Sometimes it clears out cobwebs and gets things moving....seems to have helped Molgold!

Carley - Is donor ready? You must be getting close to O now?

Fuschia - Sometimes it's nice to connect with DH through verbal communication :) Asking for it in the cup made me chuckle! Really is amazing what we will do! Haha

Hoping you all O around the same time so you'll all have company in the dreade ttw :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I told my MIL after I had told my husband which was a day before his birthday!!! I told my sis and my bf first. I told them as soon as I saw the pink line on my cheapie. Then I took a FR and it came up quickly!!! It was sooo hard keeping it from my DH!!!!


----------



## fuschia

Well ladies - you have been busy! 

Mol- well that's a bfp right there! Congrats- you deserve this! 
Great news for our group! 

What is this hsg test? Is that the rest that checks tubes are clear? I wonder how id go about getting this-maybe ill look on the fertility clinic site as doc was quite clear that there wasn't any further help I can get after blood test but then again I didn't directly ask because I don't know what it is !


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes, the HSG test is a dye test which the dr puts dye or liquid that can be seen with an x ray to see if tubes are opened or if they have a blockage. It is uncomfortable and I had one done b/c after trying for 6 months he wanted to see if I had a blockage.


----------



## fuschia

Thank! Hsg isn't listed on our fertility clinic prices. But hycosy isand having googled it appears that they are similar but hycosy uses ultra sound rather than x ray.

Costs £350!

It sounds painful :( xxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

the painful part is them putting the tube in your uterus and then injecting the dye. It feel like a major period cramp. I bled I believe two days afterwards and had to take antibiotics so that you would not have an infection!!!!


----------



## shazney22

hey ladies,

I am just going to come off this bit of the forum for good. I feel if I update things everyday it is just going to become an obsession and hinderance to me. I hope you all understand. Good luck everyone! I also need to take my mind off getting pregnant and this forum is not benefiting me at all. xxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Shazney - I really am saddened to see you go but if you feel it is what you need to do, then I understand. You will always be welcomed back with open arms! :hugs: Take care of yourself!


----------



## fuschia

Shazney- I wish you every luck ! 

Perhaps you will drop back in when you have exciting news for us! Take care of yourself xx you gotta do what you need to do xx


----------



## MolGold

Oh shazney.. I hope you find the peace of mine you seek. We are here for you!

How are you ladies today?

AFM i got my first hcg blood test done. The numbers are low at 66 :( . Have to go in again on Friday to check if they double. I hope they do!


----------



## fuschia

Hi mol- is that low for this early stage? 

Surely at this stage they could be anything because you don't know when you implanted? Going back fri is great because that will show the numbers increasing :) xx

If your pregnancy test detects from 10 or 15 and you got a faint pos then a few days later its at 66... well that makes sense to me?

Don't forget you got a bfn the day before your bfp so numbers can't have been that high on the day of bfp x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

MolGold don't get too down, a lady in another forum says her is 48 and she is just 3 weeks and 6 days and her dr says that is on track for her. Don't stress yourself, I know that is better said than done, but try not to!!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Hun the numbers themselves mean nothing - it's the doubling time that counts. Try and chill xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Awh Shaz sorry to see you go hun...as Tmb says though, we're here if/when you return!! Good luck xx

Mol plzzzz don't stress hunny...it's still sooo early that nothing means much lol. Really anticipating a wonderful number next check!! Huggles xx

Laura just checked out your chart and got my fx +opk isn't too far away - especially as you now have EWCM :) Got my fx tightly for you hunny! Time for your rainbow x

AFM: OPK getting darker so fx we're right on track! Msg'd donor at beginning of my cycle and so far so good. Just hope our dates work out :)

Hope you're all doing really well x


----------



## MolGold

Aw you ladies are great.. I love you all! Any stress I feel just disappears after hearing ( uh.. reading !?!) from you. I wish I could really meet and give you all a real hug! 

Now that I think back, I feel when my doc said the numbers are low, she meant as per my LMP (4w2d : average 100-200) and not O date (3w4d). I think as per O date I am in the normal range. I am also hoping the numbers double. We'll know tomorrow.

GO opks for Laura and carly!! If Emma also O's with you then we have an exciting 2 weeks ahead :)
XX


----------



## fuschia

Mol- males perfect sense! Its a bit in considerate of your doc to say numbers are low- just for you to worry for 3 days! Sounds like its completely normal :)

Afm- opks are being painfully slow! I got positive on cd 17 ( today) last cycle. Nowhere near! So will do afternoon test too and hopefilyl it will make faster progress in next 24 hours! 

My blood test is booked for tues cd22. But if I don't ov till cd 19 at earliest it seems a bit stupid going on cd 22 ! Id need to move it back 3 days or so surely? But doc has written for me to do it on cd 22 after I told him I have average 30 day cycles so he probably assumed I ov day 16- which I used to do ... I miss that! 

So do I re schedule blood test for later and ignore him asking for cd22 or do I go cd22 and fully expect numbers to be low cos ill only be 3dpo at most?


----------



## laurac1988

I would reschedule for about 7dpo - that's when progesterone is meant to be highest and that's what they are testing for


----------



## fuschia

Maybe I will see what happens and if I think I ov in next few days and if so... ill try and re schedule to the fru which I estimate might be 6dpo . My other choice is to cancel and do the tests next cycle . Its hurting my brain at the moment! 

How are u Laura?


----------



## laurac1988

I would say go for as close to 7dpo as you can  just my opinion though. Maybe ask the doc?

I'm alright. Stressed from STILL waiting for ovulation, but I'm getting my hair done today so I'll feel better  Then an afternoon out with my friends and their kids


----------



## fuschia

That's nice - how did your day go then laura? Have u had a big change of cut?

X


----------



## Tmb0047

It's looking like you girls will all O close together!

Fuschia - I'd try to book as close to 7dpo as possible. Laura is right about your levels hitting a high about that time. 

Laura - Your hair looks great! And I am now craving a pumpkin spiced latte after reading your journal :) YUMMY!

Carly - What new with you? Anything to report?

Molgold - Your number looks fine to me....can't wait to see what tomorrow brings :) Fx for great doubling!

Blackbarbie - How are you felling? You must be getting uncomfortable now? Almost there!

Afm - Didn't get to hear HB on doppler yesterday :( I wasn't surprised though as she was trying up by my belly button and baby is stilling lower. Anyway, I have my scan on Monday to be sure all is well :)


----------



## fuschia

Tmb hi! Sorry you didn't get to hear hb but not long till scan :)

Im confused. 


Opks have been pretty light this cycle and my darkest was cd 16 but it was no where near pos. From there they actually got lighter.

This am my temp rose by 0.2 deg to 36.41 which is usually a post ov temp for me. I start thinking... have I missed the surge and oved yesterday? Cd 17?

Then I do an opk this am... not positive but substantially darker than the light ones I been getting even yesterday. 

So I do another opk this afternoon... bbarely visible line! 

What do you ladies think? Xx is it possible I did in fact ov yesterday and my surge was just hanging about a bit for this morning opk? Or more likely I haven't oved?


----------



## MolGold

Emma I guess you could have missed a surge.. I guess all you can do is wait for 3 high temps and stick to bd till then.

Carly how're you doing?

Tmb here we get a scan at 6w and docs see us from Mon-sat. 
Also sorry abt the heartbeat bt hopefully the scan pics will be beautiful! Can't wait :happydance:

Barbie omg you're so close now.. Fx! Do you know the gender?

Laura I loved your new hair and dress pics.. Yay for pamper time!

AFM I got a blood test done earlier today.. And just got a call from the lab saying hcg levels are 156.6! More than doubled in 48 hrs! I'm seeing my doc again tomorrow :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

It's a girl!!! I'm so ready!!!


----------



## fuschia

That's great mol - congrats :) xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Fantastic news mol!

Still no ov here, bah


----------



## Tmb0047

Mol - Great numbers!

Fuschia - I suppose you could have missed your surge. Are you testing once or twice a day? I had a hard time getting bright positives a lot....it would get darker and then fade out. I guess I just have quick surges....my temps always confirmed what my body was doing though :) 

Laura - Hope the Ewcm means o is coming soon. Lovely dress btw...very pretty! I just have to say it....you have some boobs on ya!! Lol....sorry, just couldn't help but notice!


----------



## carlywarly

Awww hey everyone :) Still nothing to report here. Ta for asking Tmb. Sooo excited for Monday for ya hun!!

Mol wooohooo!! Excellent numbers indeed :) Sooooooo bloody happy for you girl!!! Bet it's still not sinking in though!! How is FIL doing?

BB - woohoo awesome news!! A little girl - how wonderful :D Plenty shopping to do now!! lol I found it soo much easier when we found out the sex. Neutral stuff is soooo blah haha ;)

Fuschia, good luck with OV!! My OPK's are doing the same!! I hope I haven't ov'd cos I didn't have a donation! :/ Boo lol. Good luck with what you decide with the test too. 

Hey Laura hun, hope you get that + real soon!! I haven't checked out your chart but hoping all signs are pointing to imminence of ovulation :D


----------



## laurac1988

Lol TMB! Yeah I hate them. Would like a reduction personally 
But they work in dresses like that


----------



## fuschia

Eurgh temp plummeted today! I hope that means ov today and that ny body not playing silly buggers and not going to ov. Cd 19 is the latest I have oved in previous cycles so im hoping! Also im not at home tonight to bd as working and sleeping in at a house supporting some young people so won't have chance to bd till tomorrow eve.
Still hoping we all ov same time!
Well those of us that aren't already pregnant!


Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

FX Emma xxx

Still no +OPK for me today. I'm getting really quite frustrated by it all. I really wish Amy and I could just give up the opks and just ntnp. Unfortunately we can try as hard as we want but we won't ever get anywhere without a donor


----------



## carlywarly

Laura, do you think that the soy messed up ov again? :/ Hope you get that +opk soon

Fuschia bless you hun, hope you have great timing whenever you get to bd/ov :)

I am worried I already ovd yesterday :/ It'd be the earliest ever for me! :( We'll see what happens though....hope I didn't!


----------



## fuschia

Thanks carl and laura.. Looks like the 3 of us are having a frustrating cyce this time around! 

Carly- were u doing opks already? Had they got close to pos before ur temp rise today?

X


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Thanks carl and laura.. Looks like the 3 of us are having a frustrating cyce this time around!
> 
> Carly- were u doing opks already? Had they got close to pos before ur temp rise today?
> 
> X

Around 3 days ago I got a dark test line...thought nothing of it that early and it still wasn't as dark :/


----------



## fuschia

Ah its all so confusing. 

This am I got a positive opk.

Typical! Can't bd tonight. 

Did last night though and will tomorrow night so that will give me a chance. Im thinking ov is likely to be later today for me x


----------



## laurac1988

You've still got a great chance Emma!

Carly I'm not sure. Maybe. My " regular" O day used to be cd26 so maybe it wl be then. I'm not sure if it's the soy, the metformin or my body still recovering from this miscarriage that is confusing things


----------



## carlywarly

Ooh well good luck Fuschia hun! Got a great shot- even with no bd tonight x

Laura thats very true....a lot of factors to consider. Wsll I hope you get your + soon so that you get a shot too. I am hoping my shot is coming up and hasn't fizzled away lol


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay, happy to read of a positive OPK! You'll be in with a great shot Fuschia :)

Carly - Hope that temp shift is just a strange fluke and it'll drop back down and you'll get that positive OPK. I can imagine how frustrating TTC must be timing wise for you and Laura.

Laura - I suppose there are a number of things that could be going on with you this cycle. As long a your O arrives no later then cd26 then I guess you're doing pretty good. Stupid bodies. I wish it were easier to read ahead and know just what the plan was.

Mol - I guess AF is officially late now?! Has it sunk in yet? Have you shared your news with anyone? How'd your appointment go?


----------



## laurac1988

+opk! FINALLY!


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay! 
So what's the donation plan?

Just waiting in you know Carly!


----------



## laurac1988

Getting a donation tomorrow night


----------



## fuschia

Great news laura- what a relief! 

We are pos opk buddies :)

My plan is to do an opk first thing and my temp and hopefulyl ill be able to tell if ov happened today or likely to be tomorrow. 

Carly I hope it turns out the temp was a blip ( like my rise seemed to be ) and ov will happen soon xx


----------



## carlywarly

Yay Laura!!!  You and Emma Oving together - how cool :D Good luck huns!!

My line seems to be getting darker again so fx it was a blip indeed :) 

Tmb, only 2 more days!!! Eeek xx

Mol, really hope all is going fabulously xx


----------



## fuschia

Temp is still low here! ! Just need to do opk and see what that's doing. 


Bit annoying but I guess if it's today then I can get a bd in on ov day. If its not... well I dunno what's going on cos it would usually all be over by now for me ! Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Yeah Deffo got time if its today :) I have only ever ov'd the same day as a pos opk once! It used to be 2 days later for me but is now 3 days :/ Makes things awkward lol x


----------



## fuschia

Our bodies don't like to make things too easy do they :) my opk was a crazy blazing pos. Much darker than control line. Xxx good luck for donation tonight Laura !

Hope you get the nice strong positive carly x


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - Don't you just love those blaring positives! Jump DH tonight for sure :)

Laura - Glad you've managed to catch SH donor before he heads out of town. I guess it's a one donation deal then, eh?! 

I'm so excited to have you both entering the ttw tomorrow :)

Come on Carly! I'm sure your positive is coming and you'll only be a day or two behind the other ladies.


----------



## carlywarly

Deffo not!! Lol and Woohoo great sign Fuschia :D Get bding tonight!! Ta hun xx


----------



## carlywarly

Tmb0047 said:


> Fuschia - Don't you just love those blaring positives! Jump DH tonight for sure :)
> 
> Laura - Glad you've managed to catch SH donor before he heads out of town. I guess it's a one donation deal then, eh?!
> 
> I'm so excited to have you both entering the ttw tomorrow :)
> 
> Come on Carly! I'm sure your positive is coming and you'll only be a day or two behind the other ladies.

Awh thanks hun, I hope so :/ lol xx


----------



## MolGold

Wow, spermie time here on the thread!! So ladies hanging out together get on the same cycle, huh! Lol! Yay exciting 2 weeks ahead! 

Go OPKs for Carly! 

Tmb waiting for the scan pics :) woohoo!

AFM No it hasnt sunk in, and no symptoms yet :) I have an ultrasound before Saturday next week, and a doc appointment on saturday.
My FIL is still very sick so everyone is devoting their energies there. The doctor said not to stress my back (I have lower back pain issues) with the long hours driving, especially now. My new place is far from work so I decided to move to Moms place for a couple of weeks because its closer to work and we get company transport here. Missing DH already since its my Bday on tuesday :(

In other news, we told our immediate family (my mom, dad, sis and his mom and siblings) about the pregnancy. Its Dads 60th today so everyone was elated. 

BTW what is a good time for a baby ticker? Have a great weekend ladies!
XX


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks hun :) Still not + but getting there I think (hopefully tomorrow or the day after) :) The pic is from just now. 

Lovely to hear from you!! Looking forward to scan details!!! I still look at my 6 week scan pic with isaac...it's just 2 blobs haha. Sorry FIL is still ill....hope he starts to recover more soon hun. Also, gotta be a bit pants being away from the hubby. Happy Birthday for Tues!!! What a lovely early present you have :) So glad the family are ecstatic!! Maybe almost as much as we are?? Hahaha ;)

Also, I liked the tickers from thebump.com

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/

Looking forward to yours hun xx
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-07 17.28.13.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies! I THINK I oved yesterday. ... what do you guys think? My opk this am was quite dark but not as much so as yest.... do they usually go pale again once ov has happened? Or does it fade out? I can't remember? I don't usually have such confusion! 

Temp rose this am- not dramatically. ... what s the jury think? Xxx

Hope all went to plan Laura- any news carly? 

How are our lovely pregnant ladies doing? ( that's you too molgold eeek!! ) xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Deffo looks like you could have ov'd yesterday :) It doesn't matter if OPK is still pos or not...that's why they say you shouldn't keep testing after your 1st pos. It'll be within 8 hrs and 3 days or so usually :) Well timed BDing too!! :D FX hun x

Laura, did you get a donation hun?

Tmb, how did the scan goooo???? Eeeek!!!

Mol, hope all is good :D 

AFM: NOTHING yet :/ Ah well I guess i've stressed out more then usual too. Going away Monday for a few days, so hoping I get a pos before then!!


----------



## laurac1988

I think your timing was fab Emma!
Mol - sorry about FIL, but what wonderful news about your BFP. Can't wait to see your scan.
Tmb - Any news?
Carly - hope ov shows up for you!

AFM - got donation last night  I was horrendously sick last night. Have some kind of cold/flu thing but my temp went up to 39.6 last night. I was shivering so hard that everything hurt. Feel a little better today, but I hope I didn't fry the sperms!


----------



## carlywarly

Lol Laura I'm sure you didn't fry them!! :D Great news about the donation and hope it's not a stressful tww. Fx for good news soon!

My temps are all over :( Don't know what's going on x


----------



## fuschia

Carly im sorry that your chart is confusing. Have we decided you definitely didnt ov a few days ago when you said maybe? I hope you didn't and its about to happen! What are opks saying? 

I didn't do any more opks after yesterday am as im out now! Will need to do another order on amazon! 

Booked a girls weekend to apron towers last night! Going in 3.5 weeks... so if I get my bfp this time... great!!!! But obv the weekend will be a bit different than if I didn't and I can roller coaster to the max!

This is part of me moving on and getting on with life rather than waiting for my bfp constantly! 

I cancelled blood test and decided I will do both tests next cycle :)


----------



## carlywarly

Pahahaha Apron towers!!! Love it!!! :D Guessing you mean Alton? ;) Prefer Apron tho lol. N good for you!!! Hope you get that bfp tho lass!!

I don't think I've ov'd yet...just because opks are still dark. Could be wrong, will see what happens over the next few days :) x


----------



## fuschia

Ha yeah I do mean alton towers! 

U know me and my typos.!

Well im not 100% that I have oved but I sure hope so! 

Let's get our next bfp this month please! !!


----------



## laurac1988

Yay looks like we're tww buddies Emma! 
I quite fancy going to Apron towers 
Hope ov shows up soon Carly. This is why I don't temp - so stressful!
OPKs are negative again for me today so I'm guessing ov was yesterday. Happy times. Started low dose aspirin today, which I will take up until AF and will continue with if by some miracle I get a bfp. Still quite sick but definitely feel much better than I did the other night


----------



## fuschia

Yay laura :)

Ive been feeling a bir sick today buy thats because irs my daughter's first day at pre school! Im just waiting in the car park to collect her! 

Let's hope this tww is a good one and we get at least one more bfp between 3 of us!


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh bless her. I bet she had a great time 

I'm hoping to have a little bean snuggling in by the time we go to NYC. But if not no biggie... Just something I'm hoping for


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies :) Sorry I didn't get on here to update yesterday.

Scan went great. Baby is measuring 2 days ahead and looked perfect! Its amazing how much change there is in 2 weeks time! Legs and arms have grown like weeds and baby actually has a neck now :) They didn't give me any pictures to share this time :(

Glad to see some ladies in the tww :) Hoping for another BFP in here!

Carly, what an odd cycle. I guess if the last one was a chemical loss then that may have screwed with the cycle some. Hoping for a nice blaring positive OPK in the next few days!


----------



## fuschia

Excellent news tmb :)

So happy for you! !

So will and Kate are pregnant again and you can't escape it!!!


Everywhere there's a headline ' queen/will thrilled etc' well yeah this is obvious! 

Suddenly its all over the news and tele about her morning sickness etc. God talk about stressful!


----------



## carlywarly

Hey all woohoo all around!!! Fab Laura hun!! Good luck to you and Emma :)

Tmb that's awesome!!! Yaaaay!!!! Xxx

Afm: got a flashing smile this evening...so hopefully a proper smile tomorrow! Messaged donor and hopefully he'll be available :D x


----------



## fuschia

Yipee! Hope that all goes ' swimmingly' carly :)

X


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Yipee! Hope that all goes ' swimmingly' carly :)
> 
> X

Haha good one and cheers hun  xx


----------



## carlywarly

+opk donor coming later this afternoon :)


----------



## laurac1988

Great news Carly x


----------



## shazney22

Hey ladies,

Sorry went off this for a bit. I just had bad news about OHs sperm analysis.
It was a 0 count. I am not sure what to do anymore, we are on the verge of breaking up. In my hearts if hearts I don't want that but if I want more kids it might have to be an option. It's breaking his heart seeing me unhappy. My daughter is from a previous relationship. 

Just had so much going on and things to think about and not been on this much.
Hope someone has some advice xxx


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry to hear that Hun.
Is donor material an option?


----------



## Tmb0047

Shaz - Its so nice to see you post again :) So sorry about DH count. What did the doctor say? Any recommendations for things to try health wise that may produce sperm? Or like laura said, would your DH be willing to use donor sperm? Sorry that you are struggling with this right now....hope you and DH can work it out.

Carly - So happy you got your smiley :)


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks ladies :)

Hi Shaz....so sorry to hear about dh's sperm count! Gotta be hard news to take :( I was going to mention maybe using a donor too. I am friends with a few ladies who went that route when their other half had fertility issues. Guess it's a matter of whether your hubby is willing to consider a donor, and if you'd be comfortable with that x


----------



## MolGold

carlywarly said:


> +opk donor coming later this afternoon :)

Great news! FX for catching the eggie :)



shazney22 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry went off this for a bit. I just had bad news about OHs sperm analysis.
> It was a 0 count. I am not sure what to do anymore, we are on the verge of breaking up. In my hearts if hearts I don't want that but if I want more kids it might have to be an option. It's breaking his heart seeing me unhappy. My daughter is from a previous relationship.
> 
> Just had so much going on and things to think about and not been on this much.
> Hope someone has some advice xxx

Aw! So sorry hun :hugs: Sometimes life just sucks.. You know its Laura and Carly who made me realise I should go for an IUI if TTCing naturally wasnt working out. I guess with a donot its essentially the same given that your OH agrees. Whichever way you go we are here.. 



laurac1988 said:


> Yay looks like we're tww buddies Emma!
> I quite fancy going to Apron towers
> Hope ov shows up soon Carly. This is why I don't temp - so stressful!
> OPKs are negative again for me today so I'm guessing ov was yesterday. Happy times. Started low dose aspirin today, which I will take up until AF and will continue with if by some miracle I get a bfp. Still quite sick but definitely feel much better than I did the other night

Hope youre better now Laura honey..I agree about temping stress :) Hope this is the cycle :)



Tmb0047 said:


> Hey ladies :) Sorry I didn't get on here to update yesterday.
> 
> Scan went great. Baby is measuring 2 days ahead and looked perfect! Its amazing how much change there is in 2 weeks time! Legs and arms have grown like weeds and baby actually has a neck now :) They didn't give me any pictures to share this time :(

Yay tmb great news of the scan.. wish there were some pics though!


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, I went for an early scan as my doc wanted at *supposed* 5w - and it proved what I was saying - it put me around 4w2d i.e. 16dpo. I wish docs acknowledged that everyone cant O on CD14. I go in for a second scan 2 weeks later, but happy to see a baby sac :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Great Mol!!!

Shaz sorry to hear that. Have your husband tried fertilaid. That is what my husband tried and it boosted his count like crazy!!!!

AFM doc office just call me and the moved my appt up a day to Tuesday. I'm counting down til I get to see my (can't say little bean anymore) baby!!!!:happydance:

She's a wiggler and a busy body!!! I have no energy, walking to my office from outside felt like I was about to pass out I had to stop in a vacant room to sit down!!! If you look at me from the front or back you wouldn't be able to tell if I was preggo or not, but by the side I'm just all belly. After I have this baby I will probably only have to work on losing my stomach. Usually people's nose spread and waist spread, nothing have spread on me... So, I am praying that they don't try to admit me to gain weight next week. I started at 189 BEFORE pregnancy and now at 8 months I weigh 161.:dohh: Trying to pickup my eating habits that way he won't have a reason to admit me and I have to miss work.


----------



## shazney22

Is that donor sperm with IUI? we are considering it yeah just need to save for it.

no blackbarbie we havent tried fertilaid thanks may give that a go if OH wants to.

Congrats MolGold :)


----------



## laurac1988

You could always look into using a private donor and at home insemination. Carly and I both do that and it's inexpensive.
However it's not a choice for everyone. Just throwing it out there for you x


----------



## carlywarly

&#8593; What Laura said :)

Hey Mol :) So happy the scan went well, and you know you're right on track :D Sooo exciting. Im currently laid on the bed bum raised haha just to share my tmi!! ;)


----------



## fuschia

Well hasn't this thread been busy!!

Shazney - so pleased to hear from you but im sorry about the SA . That's some tough news to hear for you and OH but at least you have something to blame now.

Was advice u received that there was a chance of changing this?Will they do a second SA in case this wasant typical for him?

Laura- how are you feeling now after being ill?

Carly- sos pleased you got a well timed donation. .. glad you got your butt in the air! Anything to help!

Molgold- wonderful news that you saw all it as it should be. Im so glad :)

Tmb - when will you get another scan? Its so great that all is well. This must be a hard time for you aftwr losing your baby around this time before so the scan must be so relieving! !


Afm- been at Chessington theme park all day! So tired... done lots of rollercoasters... like I said the other day I refuse to limit my life anymore because I 'could' be pregnant! ! 14 months down line and Im not thinking like that anymore! 

Got cross hairs this am :)

Had a chat with hubby about where to go if we aren't preg in 6 months and the blood tests don't help... I think we kinda agreed we will save to go private and get me investigated. Probably starting with another pelvic scan/exam and go from there. 

Although we have our hearts set on too many holidays atm so it will be a bit of a wait I should think! 

But in meantime aim is to enjoy life and just keep trying!


----------



## carlywarly

Awww hunny that's a great plan!!! Hoping you get that bfp this cycle tho!! :D xx


----------



## MolGold

I agree Emma, I also had my fill of an occasional wine glass and did whatever I wanted last 3 cycles because I was tired of being cautious. Enjoy your holidays! I am glad your DH is so supportive and that you have a plan.

In India, our med insurance only pays for maternity hospitalization and not fertility - I guess with our huge population who needs that? I did though :|.


----------



## carlywarly

Beautiful ticker Mol!!! :)


----------



## MolGold

Thanks Carly :) Hope the effort with the raised bum does its job!! FX!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Can I join you all? I read some of the thread but not the whole thing...I see MolGold and says she is in India. I am from India but currently in the US trying for baby #2. Hope I can join you all. With baby #1, I had made great "friends" here on this group although we didn't keep it touch after the babies :(! Hoping to do the same here...


----------



## Tmb0047

Desi - Welcome :) How long have you been trying for #2 and how old is your first? Tell us a bit about yourself!

Carly, Emma, Laura - How are our TWW ladies getting on? 

Molgold - Any symptoms starting up for you? I think my morning sickness started between 5 and 6 weeks.....Hope you get to skip that one!

Blackbarbie - Hi!


----------



## MolGold

Welcome desi :) We hope to stick beyond babies, FX!

Tmb considering I am about 18-20dpo i.e. just shy of 5 weeks, I haven't gotten any MS yet (thank god!). I hope to skip that one too :)


----------



## fuschia

Desi hi welcome ! Very happy to have another lady in our lil support group!

We all started ttc and now we have 2 angel babies and 2 babies in progress which is lovely :)

Be great to hear a bit more about you!

I think im 5dpo now and just getting on with things really! Quite busy at the mo so that takes my mind off waiting. Didn't have my usual 4dpo drop in temp.

Laura-if you are reading this I hope you are keeping ok. Saw on your journal you are having a break. . Hope we haven't done anything to upset you :)

Carly- u planning on testing 7dpo as per usual?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thank you Fuschia, I am originally from India but been living in the US for 14 years so this is home now. Have a 2 year 9 month old baby girl. Picture perfect health back then. Got pregnant on the very first try. Then a year after having her started having some back issues (disc bulge) and then they found a cyst on my left ovary that kept growing and growing and had to have surgery done to remove it. Unfortunately they could not save the Ovary and tubing so they removed left ovary and tubes. Didn't get my period after that for 2-3 months and then we finally started trying for a baby...tried for 2 months (not counting month # 1 because we didn't time it very much) and took a break for 2 more and now back trying again. So I am in probalby 1/2 DPO (cycle still a bit whacky)....hoping for something to come out soon...as you know what they say - not getting any younger and would like for my daughter to have a sibling not too older than her....if possible under 4 year difference....glad to have joined you all..


----------



## desiwannabmom

Also have a question - This afternoon while working I felt a pretty sharp pain on the right side (don't have left ovary anymore) and it still hasn't gone away....not as sharp but the pain is still there..has me a bit worried....UGH........the pain is more like cramping...I generally never have cramping..


----------



## fuschia

Hi desi.

I am in England, uk as a few of our ladies here are.

Your ovary pain.... well sometimes I get pain a few days after ov - that's sorr of normal for me m if this never happens to you... could be a good sign that something is going on in there! If it persists I would probably go to doctor but that's just me!!

My daughter is 2 years and 7 months so very close in age to yours. I too am hoping for less than 4 years gap - started out hoping for about 2.5 years! Been trying 14 months now. I too fell pregnant 1st time with dd. We are not sure if or what problem is. Dh sperm test all good so if we still don't fall preg soon it may be time to investigate me!

I hope your pain subsides!


----------



## carlywarly

Hi all!! I have no bloomin idea what my cycle is doing this month! No idea if I've even ovulated yet :/ Very different for me as I usually have no issues figuring my chart out. I think I even still have some ewcm....aaaggh!! Lol

I didn't start with Ms until around 7-8 weeks with Isaac...but it didn't go away til he was born!! Lol

Tmb how is everything? :) 

Mol are you doing Ok hun?

Welcome Desi :) Good luck this cycle! Know it sounds stupid of me to ask, but could the pain be trapped wind? Sometimes I get it and it's soooo painful! :/ Hope you're feeling better already though:)

Fuschia hope you get that bfp hun!! I shouldn't be testing at all while we're away....I say shouldn't because if I say won't I'd probably be lying!! Lol. Considering I don't even know if I'm even in the tww yet, I won't test until I get some sort of feel for where I am in my cycle. Just really hoping it's not a duff cycle! :/


----------



## fuschia

Oh dear carly its so frustrating isn't it! Have you continued to do opks?

Your temps aren't showing a aure rise really are they although they are in general a bit higher! 

I usually peak in temp at 6 or 7dpo then starts to decrease. My temp is pretty high today at 6dpo so we shall see what happens next!


----------



## carlywarly

Soooo frustrating!! I almost disregarded my temp from 2 days ago as it was taken 2.5 hours later than say, today. Thought better of it and just see what happens. Not going to take thermometer when we go off so I'll just leave it. Didn't test after my positive day as I ran out of both and decided not to buy any more :/ If it's a bum cycle then ah well onto next lol x

Ooh Fuschia, hoping soooo much that this is it for you :D xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - I'd put you at 3dpo even though your chart is wonky. If your temp doesn't rise at all over the next few days then I'll start to doubt myself. I'd leave the thermometer behind as well, but would pack a few HPT's as I know I'd regret not bringing them :) hehe

Emma - Charts looking good :) Fx!

Desi - I'm up in Canada (Manitoba). So I'm a bit closer to you. Sorry about the loss if one ovary....sure doesn't help when TTC. Did the Dr say if you should ovulate every cycle from the good one or will your body kind of skip months? Sorry, might be a stupid question! Lol....

Laura, Molgold, blackbarbie - Hope you're all well!

Afm - Feeling pretty good :) We are off to the city today to do a few fun things with the kidlets!


----------



## carlywarly

Hehe good thinking Batman! :D 

Hooray for feeling good hun! Have a great time in the city :) xx


----------



## fuschia

Carly where are you going on your holiday?


----------



## carlywarly

We're just going to Filey hun for a few days. It's our first holiday as a family :) Won't be going abroad for a wee while that's for sure!! lol x


----------



## desiwannabmom

Fuschia - The pain went away last night but I did felt a little UTIish so sent hubby to the store at 12:00 a.m. last night to fetch me some cranberry juice and I have been chugging on that all day. Feel better now. Thinking now that the cramps may be been more UTI...anyways..I feel VERY normal now...a little bit of eggy CM but that is normal for me..I would go NUTS for answers if I was trying for 14 months. I am also 34 so I guess in my case I could demand for more testing sooner (not sure how old you are, don't mean to pry :))!

TMB - So when I first had the surgery, it all happened very fast, the dr. was hoping the cyst would go away and it double in 3 weeks so they scheduled me for surgery fast. Until I was on the operating table my dr. ASSURED me that she would save the ovary BUT apparently couldn't. I remember when I was still groggy after that is the first thing I asked her. After the surgery my dr. said most of the time the one ovary left will take over for the missing one i.e. it ovulates every month. In some rare cases, the ovary may not take over and then for those women you only ovulate every other month (that would totally suck if you are TTC). But in my case I didn't get my period for almost 3 months and after that its been arriving every month and I am thankful for it. So far this is only the 4th cycle after I started getting them back.........


----------



## fuschia

Carly it will be so nice to have some qualiry family time...no matter where you are!

Desi glad you are feeling better! How many dpo are you now? Are you an early tester??

I had a weird one this am. Out with hubby and dd for breakfast and the lady next to me asks for her eggs to be cooked to hard. .. not runny. And that was it... as far as I was concerned she was pregnant !!! Put me in such a foul mood and I don't even know why!!! I deal with massive baby bumps much better and tbh this lady prob wasn't even preg!!! Just doesn't like runny eggs!

So that was weird. 

Im coping with it all so much better nowadays and not constantly thinking about ttc like I used to... until say 4 months ago. But I have these really intense moments instead! ! Madness


----------



## desiwannabmom

fuschia said:


> Desi glad you are feeling better! How many dpo are you now? Are you an early tester??
> 
> I had a weird one this am. Out with hubby and dd for breakfast and the lady next to me asks for her eggs to be cooked to hard. .. not runny. And that was it... as far as I was concerned she was pregnant !!! Put me in such a foul mood and I don't even know why!!! I deal with massive baby bumps much better and tbh this lady prob wasn't even preg!!! Just doesn't like runny eggs!
> 
> So that was weird.
> 
> Im coping with it all so much better nowadays and not constantly thinking about ttc like I used to... until say 4 months ago. But I have these really intense moments instead! ! Madness

Fuschia, I am an early tester. I started testing at 7 DPO and get discouraged every single time. This time I told myself that I am not going to test until later..I am probably 4/5 DPO. I don't temp/chart. I was thinking I would start temping from next cycle. I also don't do a OPK every day. I only start on around cycle day 10. I think I will test next Sunday when I will be about 12 DPO. Hope I hang on that long...

Regd. the bfast eggs I CANNOT tolerate runny eggs I always ask for them to be cooked hard, I think just personal preference may be :)!


----------



## fuschia

Totally agree desi. It was prob personal pref! I think it was just my crazy side coming out! The part that wants to scream ' why aren't I pregnant already! !!!!!' All the time but gata told to ssshhhh by my rational side! !

Good luck with holding out testing! I never make 12dpo!


----------



## desiwannabmom

fuschia said:


> Good luck with holding out testing! I never make 12dpo!

Yeah me neither. Which is why I doubt I will make it that long :)! I was hoping you ladies would stop me from testing heeheh....

With my first in 2011, I tested at 9/10 DPO and got a +ve. It was a Friday morning and I couldn't believe my eyes. My DH kept saying the test is probably a faulty one. It was a LONGGG weekend until we went to the dr. office for lab work on Monday....

How is everyone doing? So from what I udnerstand TMB and MolGold are currently pregnant? Where are the others in their cycle? How about you Fuschia?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Oh and is anyone else addicted to "call the midwife"..Netflix ALWAYS recommends the show to me and I finally caved and started watching it last night...addicted to it...my 2 yr old and hubby are napping so i am totally binging...(I should be doing dishes and put away lunch things from lunch that are lying on the dining table)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Also I put in a new signature but realized its not showing on my posts...testing to see whether it shows...


----------



## desiwannabmom

Oh there it is..I thought it shows automatically on the old posts too but apparently not..oh well!!


----------



## MolGold

Enjoy your getaway Carly!

Emma I can understand how even the smallest things can tick off TTC anger :hugs: 

Desi, I am so inspired by your positivity in the face of things that are quite hard to take :) Hope you fond your rainbow soon :)

Tmb how is the lil peanut treating you? Any more MS?

AFM no news to report except I am swamped in work :( Also feeling weird all weekend with pinches and dizziness. I am scheduled for my 6wk scan anytime between 25th - 30th sep, still have to book an apptment but I am in two minds - I want to go sooner but scared of not seeing anything in there. Later is better but I never got any points for patience, now did I? ;)


----------



## desiwannabmom

MolGold said:


> AFM no news to report except I am swamped in work :( Also feeling weird all weekend with pinches and dizziness. I am scheduled for my 6wk scan anytime between 25th - 30th sep, still have to book an apptment but I am in two minds - I want to go sooner but scared of not seeing anything in there. Later is better but I never got any points for patience, now did I? ;)

I hope so too MolGold...but on the bright side I at least have one beautiful, charming little girl! The +ve is that we conceived her on the very first try and i had no issues at the time. It could have been worse in that my body could have given in before we had her and then we would have been struggling to have just one baby :)! That is what I think when I get down...

I am sure the pinches and pokes will be something you will have to get used to for the next 9 months heeheh...I think if you want the peace of mind, go in for 6 weeks. Here in the US where insurance controls everything, for my first pregnancy I didn't even get to go for a scan until 12 weeks that too because I fought with the company to let me opt for a NST test. After that another scan at 20 weeks and thats it. Sometimes I wish I was still in India,you do get more scans. When I was visiting India earlier this year, I was able to get MRIs, Ultrasounds etc SO EASY...no talking to insurance nothing...walk in and get a scan :)! Loved it!!!!

If you do go for a 5 week scan then be prepared to see very little that way you will not be disappointed...otherwise wait till 6 weeks as that may be a bit better :)! Good luck!!

Where in India do you live? I am from the South..Hyderabad...


----------



## Tmb0047

Nice tickers Desi :) All if our group (except us pregnant gals) are currently in the TWW. It's exciting as some will be testing very soon :)

Molgold - I know how you feel about that scan. I went at 6+2 (abdominal) and they did see much of anything. What she measured was a week smaller then what it should have been and there was no HB. I left the ultrasound scared. If push it as close to 7 weeks as you can! My ms seems to be over with. Feel a little sick after eating certain things, but it's short lived thankfully :)

Emma, Carly, Laura, Desi - I had a crazy vivid dream this morning that ine of you got your BFP and had it posted on here. I logged on right away and see none of you have posted (and probably haven't tested)....but I'm hoping the dream turns out real in he next few days :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Btw, today marks 13 weeks which officially puts me further then I made it last time :) Huge sigh of relief :)


----------



## fuschia

Congratulations Tmb :)

No announcement here!

I too hope there may be another BFP within a week or so!

Fingers crossed! I hope at one moment in time we are all pregnant at the same time!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Congrats TMB. I wish and you and envision a happy healthy pregnancy for you.

I wish and envision for the rest of us a BFP this week and a healthy pregnancy after :)! Lets just send +ve thoughts and make it happen, ladies ;)! ;)!!!

Fuschia - When are you planning to test?


----------



## fuschia

Tested this am desi!!! Bfn obviously. Im only 8dpo though. Had some really noticeable twinges on the right yesterday evening. For quite a while. Bit of a tug/pull sensation. Maybe just maybe something was going on in there ! If so... I get a bfp 9dpo earliest so I was silly to test this am really but hey I can't help myself! ! X


----------



## desiwannabmom

fuschia said:


> Tested this am desi!!! Bfn obviously. Im only 8dpo though. Had some really noticeable twinges on the right yesterday evening. For quite a while. Bit of a tug/pull sensation. Maybe just maybe something was going on in there ! If so... I get a bfp 9dpo earliest so I was silly to test this am really but hey I can't help myself! ! X

Hehehe...those twinges sound like good signs....Now I cannot wait for you test tomorrow :)! :)!


----------



## MolGold

FX ladies in TWW! :) Hoping for a lucky September!

Desi I am from Pune, MH. Yes we can get as many tests as we want but it is expens covers ive for the average Indian with no fertility cover :( Who needs that with 1Bn of us! Anywho, luckily I have maternity cover for these tests that I can claim post delivery. 

Laura, I hope you are well. We miss you at the thread.. I guess its near NYC time - yipee you!

Tmb it must be relief to cross that milestone :) I am glad everything is great.. :hugs: You deserve all the happiness


----------



## desiwannabmom

MolGold said:


> Desi I am from Pune, MH. Yes we can get as many tests as we want but it is expens covers ive for the average Indian with no fertility cover :( Who needs that with 1Bn of us! Anywho, luckily I have maternity cover for these tests that I can claim post delivery.

I agree with you on tests being expensive for the average Indian. Coming from the US I was surprised that I was paying less than half what I pay here AFTER the insurance coverage :)! I also have some back issues and I was paying $80 for one physical therapy session after my insurance coverage and there I was paying about 400/- per session. I was in heaven. I went to physical therapy every day the 4 weeks I was there and it really did help with my lower back issues...

Let us know what you decide about the ultrasound :)!


----------



## fuschia

Struggling this cycle!!!

I have started a TTC journal... thought it might be a bit of therapy for me si am going to give it a go!

I sometimes do this thing where I look back at threads I have commented on in the past 14 months to see people that I talked to are pregnant or have newborns... Its like torture! I don't know why I do it lol.

I have had a few occasions where I have been supporting someone .... e.g. there was a young lady who had a lot of questions about being worried about telling her boss if and when she got pregnant and I reassured her and asked after her for a while and we were talking frequently ... then she got pregnant and there wasn't a word to me and that was that ! She didn't even tell my she got her bfp... just stopped talking to me.

Ah I dunno all this is irrelevant, but as usual I find this the hardest part of my cycle to deal with1


----------



## desiwannabmom

fuschia said:


> Struggling this cycle!!!
> 
> I have started a TTC journal... thought it might be a bit of therapy for me si am going to give it a go!
> 
> I sometimes do this thing where I look back at threads I have commented on in the past 14 months to see people that I talked to are pregnant or have newborns... Its like torture! I don't know why I do it lol.
> 
> I have had a few occasions where I have been supporting someone .... e.g. there was a young lady who had a lot of questions about being worried about telling her boss if and when she got pregnant and I reassured her and asked after her for a while and we were talking frequently ... then she got pregnant and there wasn't a word to me and that was that ! She didn't even tell my she got her bfp... just stopped talking to me.
> 
> Ah I dunno all this is irrelevant, but as usual I find this the hardest part of my cycle to deal with1

Fuschia - I did that too.I started noticing that people I was talking to 3-4 months ago are pregnant now. I am happy for them but then I don't feel like commenting there anymore :(!

May be young woman just forgot to tell you? I don't know. I think if we have to look at it +vely, we have to come up with something that doesn't eat away your spirit..if you know what I mean?

Hang in there........I also feel like I am on this unwanted side i.e. TTC and no BFP where as the others who are on the other side i.e. got BFPs and Pregnant...I stop reading those threads and just stick with the TTC threads.....


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - I feel ya! That's why I like these small group....we seem more loyal to eachother as there aren't as many of us! I feel like I always get lost in random conversations as it gets to busy. On another site I visit occasionally there are a couple ladies I've been in touch with since I was TTC my lady baby. Some if us also keep in touch on Facebook so we can see pictures and updates. It's hard to find good, supportive ladies!

Just so all you ladies know, I'm sticking around :) I love this group!


----------



## fuschia

Thanks ladies - you both just proved why this group is so amazing!

Made me smile :)

hope you are well... a few days time all will be different and it will be time to find out if any of us have got bfps or alternatively new fresh cycles starting.... preferably the 1st one! I don't know what it is about these few days that get me every time! xx


----------



## carlywarly

Awww Tmb hope you're right!! Doubt it'll be me though as I'm thinking I may only be 2dpo :/ I didn't bring my thermometer with me...so don't even know if I ovulated at all :( Hooray for 13 weeks!! :D Awesome hun xx

Fuschia, hoping that you get a bfp in the next few days!! Wouldn't that be awesome :) As for the egg yolk hard thing the other day....bless you!!! That's actually my preference too tho hehe. Wonder if that woman could feel the love?! Haha

Mol ooohhh exciting stuff!! I would also wait for 6 weeks if you can...easier said than done I know haha :/ Just you're more likely to see a little hb as opposed to possibly not seeing one at 5 weeks and stressing out? Either way, looking forward to pics!! :D

Lauraaaaa.....hope you're doing ok hun!! Fx you get that bfp this cycle too!! :)

Desi, hey hun :) Fx for a lovely bfp for you as well!!


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies. Sorry. I'm here and I'm reading but I'm just not feeling it at the moment. Should have been 20 weeks this weekend so I'm not a happy bunny.
Just know I am reading and supporting, I'm just not really up to posting at the moment.


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Well hasn't this thread been busy!!
> 
> Shazney - so pleased to hear from you but im sorry about the SA . That's some tough news to hear for you and OH but at least you have something to blame now.
> 
> Was advice u received that there was a chance of changing this?Will they do a second SA in case this wasant typical for him?
> 
> Hey fuschia, I'm not sure he would have to see a uriilogist or however u spell it to see whats going on. Probably more tests and more money which isn't possible at the moment as saving for other things. At least I have got my daughter. It's strange because a few psychics and mediums have said we will have one together and even one said it's going to be a big surprise so maybe it's just a one off sample and it's got me thinking those tests don't test pre cum so again they are not always 100 per cent.
> 
> We haven't got the money for ivf etc but we are gonna give it another year then I am considering donor sperm if OH is happy with it.
> 
> I feel your pain see pregnant ladies etc everywhere so I know how you feel with the frustration at times. It's hard ain't it. Even the people who aren't trying seem to get pregnant easy and for some of us it just feels an upheaval struggle.
> 
> How is MoldGold, Carly, black barbie, Laura and the others?
> 
> I see we have a new lady, welcome desiwannabmom.


----------



## shazney22

Hope your ok Laura. We understand I go through phases of not wanting to post as well . Just taking it easy xx


----------



## fuschia

Carly thank you :) I will cross my fingers for you - I hope you get a surprise! !

Laura! So pleased to hear from you. Don't worry about posting... its good to know you are still reading though. You can hopefully tell we have all been thinking of you! I can't begin yo understand what you are going through. I just hope and wish that you will get your baby back asap xxxxx

Shazney! I know its still very difficult times but the optimism is back in your words now and that's great :)

Were the psychics recent? Id like to do that! The thing about it being a surprise adds up and what an amazing surprise that will be :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

TOTALLY off topic but is it funny that I read all you UK moms with a British accent in my head??


----------



## fuschia

Ha ha desi it is a bit I think? ! 

I don't read Tmb with a canadian accent or carly with a Scottish accent or mol with an indian accent! But ill prob start from now!!

Is it something about the way we write? Sometimes American ladies on here will comment on certain phrases I use as they wouldn't use them x


----------



## desiwannabmom

fuschia said:


> Is it something about the way we write? Sometimes American ladies on here will comment on certain phrases I use as they wouldn't use them x

I think its because I have been watching too many Brit shows on Netflix lately :D :D!

I have an Indian/American mix accent after living here for 13 years!


----------



## fuschia

I have a pretty typical British accent I think. Typical of the south. .. anyway!


----------



## MolGold

I love Brit accent - typical of anglo obsessed Indians I think. Or maybe its Hugh Grant ;) I have no real accent as such, thanks to working with UK, US and French teams. I think my English is a mix of all these influences as well.

I am sorry you girls are feeling down Emma and Laura :( I love you girls :hugs: and the only people whose pregnancy announcements have me happier are in this thread. I hope my sticking around giving news of how its going is ok with you... since you are my partners in the TTC struggle sometimes more than DH. I think Tmb will agree.

I am glad Shaz that you are thinking positively and you have a plan!

Barbie must be so close to delivering now!

Carly I hope you caught it - what fun it would be if we get BFPS all around! :dust:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hello ladies, I've just been reading you guys posts!!! I have an appt today to make sure lil girl is developing the way she should as I am still losing weight. I guess the positive thing about it is that I don't have to workout so hard after the pregnancy!!! My appt is in another 2 hours so I will update everyone 2morrow on that. As of this Friday I will have 4 weeks to go!!!. So, I will be going to my weekly appt. I am so scared and praying and hoping I have a safe and healthy baby. This pregnancy has really scared the crap out of me giving the fact that I am skin and bones from where I was before I got preggo. Just praying that she is a healthy beautiful baby girl!!!

If you believe in prayer:hugs:.... Keep me in your prayers today!!!


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Carly thank you :) I will cross my fingers for you - I hope you get a surprise! !
> 
> Laura! So pleased to hear from you. Don't worry about posting... its good to know you are still reading though. You can hopefully tell we have all been thinking of you! I can't begin yo understand what you are going through. I just hope and wish that you will get your baby back asap xxxxx
> 
> Shazney! I know its still very difficult times but the optimism is back in your words now and that's great :)
> 
> Were the psychics recent? Id like to do that! The thing about it being a surprise adds up and what an amazing surprise that will be :)

Thanks, one was a year ago she said a surprise so unexpected or unplanned within 2 years which would be sep next year but even if the timing is out she said she still sees it happening at some point, the other one was last year march he said February this year well my great gran did come through and say that I never met her on earth but that was wrong which hurt because it's off a family member so that's maybe why I'm struggling at times to get my head round it all at times.

Xxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well, came back to work afterwards!!! She is up to 5 pounds and has chubby cheeks!! I check in at 6am on 10/17/14 and she will be taken around 8am!!! I am super stoked, I don't think I was this scared with my son. But, for some reason I am soooo scared with her!!!:wacko:

Oh yeah and she is head down already!!!


----------



## carlywarly

I hope you don't read my posts with a Scottish accent Fuschia....I'm as Yorkshire as they come!! Haha ;)

Nice to hear from you all, and Shaz the optimism is awesome :D It's great to have a game plan :) Good luck twwers!! :)

Mol you'd better stick around!! Lol we'd miss you guys if you buggered off!! Plus I like living vicariously through yiu guys - dealing with the joys of cooking a baby :D 

Wonderful news Barbie!! Not long to go now


----------



## desiwannabmom

Today was super busy for me and I was surprised how less I thought of TWW and BFP and pregnancy and babies in general. 

The rest of this week is busy for me as well so that will help it all go through quicker. 

Mol - Did you decide when you are going for that Ultrasound? I remember my first ultrasound..it felt "so real"...it was amazing..


----------



## fuschia

Lol carly.. sorry I got confused there! Silly me. The Scottish accent reading will probably stick now though ha!! 

Are you having a nice time away?

Good to hear you have been busy desi and mind off ttc- they are good days!

Barbie- very excited for you!!

Shazney- sounds like the psychic experiences were good and bad!
Hope the surprise pregnancy will come true though! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Your temps look awesome Emma 
I tested last night and it was negative.
Bleurgh. At least I won't be ok AF in NYC


----------



## Tmb0047

Emma - Did you test today or are you still out of tests?

Laura - :hugs: Did you use an IC? I can't believe how close your trip is!

How's everyone else today?


----------



## laurac1988

Yup was an IC

Have a job interview tomorrow so that should distract me


----------



## desiwannabmom

I really really want to test but I am at best only 8 DPO....I know I will not get anything even if I test.....gosh..this is hard not to test...but it would be even worse if I test and of course it will be a BFN at this stage..not sure which stage is worse..test and get disappointed or not test at all...


----------



## carlywarly

I think this could be your cycle Emma!! Chart is starting to look a little triphasic....wouldn't that be amazeballs!!! :D We're having a great time thanks hun :)

Ahhh sorry about bfn Laura :( Still in it tho!! Fx for you and Woohoo for impending NYC trip!!! 

Desi good luck hun :) Hopefully you'll get your bfp in the next few days :) I got my bfp with Isaac at 7dpo, but I believe it isn't the norm to get it so early? Hasn't stopped me testing tho (if by some miracle I'm 7dpo, not 3dpo as I feel I really am lol)

:hi: everyone else, hope all is well!!! X


----------



## desiwannabmom

I gave up...I used a IC and in person I feel like I see a white line NOT pink mostly like a evap..tried to take a pic but don't see anythign there...I think I am just seeing shadows and lines in my head now..ugh..
 



Attached Files:







Invert1.png
File size: 309.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5189.JPG
File size: 84.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies! !

Thanks everyone for your positivity :)

I have not tested today no! I got a bfn yesterday though so im not feelingtoo hopeful. .. although I know it could change. 

Re my temps... yeah they arw pretty good and not the typical for me! Although hubby says hes bee pretty hot in bed these last few nights so that could explain that! 

I have not bought any tests. ... asked dh if we should maybe buy a test and he said no! He belevs I should only ever test if I miss af... how much money would I have saved in 14 months if I only ever did that lol!!

Laura. .. its rubbish getting bfn but still could change. .. regardless. . No af in nyc is great anyway!

Desi- sorry I can't see anything. ... but the time I spent staring at my ics yesterday- I don't think my brain is willing to analyse any more at the mo!!

Xxxx


----------



## fuschia

Oh and good luck with job interview laura!! I hope you get it !


----------



## desiwannabmom

Yes, I feel stupid that I even tested. I will try to hold off on it. Yes, so much money we waste on the tests...


When is AF due for you Fuschia?


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Good luck at tomorrows interview! Is it one on one or a panel interview? Will you test before or after the interview? I'm crossing my fingers nice and tight for you :)

Desi - I don't see anything either...sorry. Please do not feel silly as we all have done it and do do it! This group is notorious for testing ridiculously early! 

Carly - Glad you are having fun :) We are trying to plan a little getaway between Christmas and New Years....I'm hoping it all pans out!

Barbie - All will be fine, have no fear. You're probably a little more scared this time as you somewhat know what to expect....that creates more fear then the unknown sometimes :) Hang in there!

Mol - Did you book that us yet?

Fuschia - I think you should go buy a test! Haha....bad influence, sorry :) Your chart does look lovely :) and maybe DH is warm because you're a prego furnace! Hehe


----------



## carlywarly

I actually do see a line when I look on my phone Desi....can't say I can tell what colour it is tho! :/ I do believe I have constant line eye too tho!! Lol...If it is a line then fx it darkens!! :D

Tmb sounds awesome :) Where are you planning on going? 

Emma, really hoping those temps are going to lead to your bfp!! :D x


----------



## fuschia

Morning ladies. 

Found a stray test today. That 25miu one I had from before and its a bfn.

Tbh I am feeling that it's very unlikely now! I think if I implanted 9dpo then the test I did would show a little something. 

Obv I know im not out till af shows but I think itw looking unlikely! 

Temp still up but has dropped from yesterday x hope you all have a lovely day today! Im off to work xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry about the bfn Emma :-( still time though 

Period is due today for me and is currently missing. I don't want to test until at least tomorrow


----------



## fuschia

Yeah not the beststart to the day! But hey Im used to BFNs now!

I have my fingeres crosse for you Laura - have you had your interview??/ Did itgo well?

If I dont get my BFP this cycle, it means when I go to Alton Towers, I can roller coaster to the max which I love so thats a pretty cool silver lining!

You laies know what I would rather have though! Fertility Clinic still havent got back to me.

Just had to cancel my blood test for tomorrow morning - I had thought tomorrow would be cd1 or 2 but as I oved late I dont think it wil be. Its a bit of a struggle to get these tests done at the right time!


----------



## laurac1988

Hey 

Yeah had my interview. Went well but I was 15 mins late due to being sent to the wrong building, so don't think I have a chance with that one


----------



## desiwannabmom

So Fuschia = Emma?

Hang in there Emma..I love roller coasters too so I would be pretty excited about that..

I am not testing until the weekend, I have decided. There is no point. I obsessed over it all yesterday and its not worth it...


----------



## Tmb0047

Sorry about the bfn, Emma. The roller coasters sound fun! I use to love them but since my last LO I get motion sickness a lot easier.

Laura - No sign of the witch? No spotting or anything? That's silly that they sent you to the wrong building....they shouldn't hold it against you. 

Desi - Good will power! 

Carly - Are you home now? Or in your way home? Have you tested again?


----------



## carlywarly

Hey :) Ooh sorry about the bfn Emma...hoping you have a late implanter girl!!!

Laura!!! Reallyyyyy reallyyyyyy hoping af stays away for quite a while now!! It's looking good so far and of you test tomorrow, plz plz let us know the result! Well done you for holding out!!

Tmb I tested this morning about 6am lol. There was nothing but a water mark tho :( I still have no idea if I'm 8dpo or 4dpo lol :/ Hate the waiting game! Still on our jollies....don't go home til tomorrow :)

Good luck when you get around to testing Desi :)

Mol, did you decide when to go for the scan hun? Is fil on the mend?

Shaz, hope you're doing Ok hun? I forgot where you are in your cycle?


----------



## shazney22

I'm fine carlywarly, ovulated yesterday I'm sure of it, tests can be hard to read tho sometimes. super frisky past two days. Plenty of BDing going on lol not like me but sex is more fun now! I'm on day 13 today of cycle 26 haha sorry too much info

How u getting on? X


----------



## laurac1988

Meh. Witch is here. And won't be able to try this month because of our holiday.


----------



## carlywarly

shazney22 said:


> I'm fine carlywarly, ovulated yesterday I'm sure of it, tests can be hard to read tho sometimes. super frisky past two days. Plenty of BDing going on lol not like me but sex is more fun now! I'm on day 13 today of cycle 26 haha sorry too much info
> 
> How u getting on? X

Whoop!! Go you!! Lol Hopefully as well as having fun, you'll also get a baby!! ;)

I'm not sure how I'm getting on....general not my month kind of feeling :/


----------



## carlywarly

laurac1988 said:


> Meh. Witch is here. And won't be able to try this month because of our holiday.

Awwww nooo :( Sorry Laura!! Was hoping for you hun...hope you're doing ok! Still counting down ny with excitement tho!? :)


----------



## MolGold

Aw. Sorry Laura.. life doesn't seem fair sometimes but I am hoping NYC will cheer you up!

Who is testing today :) let us know! FX FX FX!! Sorry for the BFNs Emma, Carly and Desi. I really want a bunch of BFPs here :dust:

AFM I am tempted to go in this Saturday but I am not even 6 weeks. It will only be an assurance scan if the babys ok AND I will have to go next week anyway. SO I decided to go next week because I think the earliest I can hear a HB would b 6w+ right ladies>


----------



## desiwannabmom

MolGold said:


> Aw. Sorry Laura.. life doesn't seem fair sometimes but I am hoping NYC will cheer you up!
> 
> Who is testing today :) let us know! FX FX FX!! Sorry for the BFNs Emma, Carly and Desi. I really want a bunch of BFPs here :dust:
> 
> AFM I am tempted to go in this Saturday but I am not even 6 weeks. It will only be an assurance scan if the babys ok AND I will have to go next week anyway. SO I decided to go next week because I think the earliest I can hear a HB would b 6w+ right ladies>

I don't have any symptoms so I tested this a.m. BFN - plain blank white test strip. I should be 10 DPO today so I have no hope left. I have a feeling I am already out though...I don't know it just feels like it!!!

Mol - Yes, if you go before 6 weeks you may be disappointed if you don't hear a heart beat best to go next week :)! 

In other news, we just relocated to a different state here and I didn't have a OBGYN and now I finally chose one and set up a consultation appt with her on Oct 1. If AF does show, I at least have something to look forward to. I plan to tell her about my history and see if she can do an u/s or HCG to figure out if there is any scar tissue or blockage after my surgery to remove the ovary....so I will be looking forward to that...

Emma - I know the feeling..I just want this to be over and my AF to be here so I can move on to the next month already...


----------



## carlywarly

Hey all :) 

Awh Mol its too exciting!! Think you should wait til 6 weeks, but you may be lucky and still see a tiny hb a bit before 6 weeks...guess you're just bursting to see teeny peanut tho!! Sooo hard to not go!! Lol :)

I tested today and got same as you Desi! I'm either 9dpo or 5dpo. I think either way I am out :/ If 9dpo I should have had a bfp, if 5dpo probably too long between donation and ovulation :( I'm determined not to test til at least Tues now - if AF doesn't come in the meantime xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Carly does he not donate but once during your ovulation period?


----------



## carlywarly

No hun this cycle he wasn't able to :/ It only took one donation a cycle both cycles I properly conceived before though x


----------



## fuschia

Im sorry Laura :( wish I could wave a wand and make it right for all of us here!!

Im emotional today and af due... just waiting for her - which is obviously a hoot !


----------



## carlywarly

Awww Emma, was so hoping it was your month when temps were high!! Frigging evil witch! :( Well...you'll be able to ride at Alton towers at least (not that that's what you'd prefer)

I feel like AF is coming already! Wondering what's going on with my bod!! :(


----------



## fuschia

She's just arrived! Right on time :)

Yes I have gor alton towers to keep me going and then we are ob holiday in lanzarote.

Ovulation for me this month is probably going to happen somewhere between alton towers and my week in lanzarote as they are 1 week apart. Will mean that the blood test 7dpo won't happen because ill be on holiday! 

I am going to ring on Monday to see if I can get in to do blood test cd4 (Tuesday) but likelihood is that it will be too late notice. No idea hoe ill get these tests done eventually!


----------



## desiwannabmom

laurac1988 said:


> Meh. Witch is here. And won't be able to try this month because of our holiday.

Ugh..sorry Laura..............I have known many people who get pregnant after a holiday break because they seem to be more relaxed about it...


----------



## desiwannabmom

Emma, 
Sorry to hear witch is here.......that sucks.........but atleast you will move on to the next cycle now..

AFM - I tested today again (why in the heck did I do that?) start white test strip..I locked myself in the bathroom and took a few minutes to cry about it but then my daughter woke up and came and knocked on the door saying she wanted to pee...and so life goes on. Made me realize I should first be thankful for who I have a beautiful daughter :)!

Also wondering what they are checking for you when you go for the blood work? I need to go with a game plan with my dr. appt on Oct 1.


----------



## fuschia

I think they are purely checking that I am ovulating and that my progestegone levels etc are normal for the different parts of cycle.

I need to do that then I can try and get further. .. see if they will refer me for any other tests otherwise its down to us to go private. We know this though and so can prepare . Contacted a fertility acupuncturist today who is also nutritionist. So I think I may give that a go! As a last effort before we may have to go to clinic in 5 or 6 months x


----------



## carlywarly

desiwannabmom said:


> Emma,
> Sorry to hear witch is here.......that sucks.........but atleast you will move on to the next cycle now..
> 
> AFM - I tested today again (why in the heck did I do that?) start white test strip..I locked myself in the bathroom and took a few minutes to cry about it but then my daughter woke up and came and knocked on the door saying she wanted to pee...and so life goes on. Made me realize I should first be thankful for who I have a beautiful daughter :)!
> 
> Also wondering what they are checking for you when you go for the blood work? I need to go with a game plan with my dr. appt on Oct 1.

Sorry about the bfn hun :( Still time tho...I wasn't going to test but I did lol and got another bfn too!!


----------



## carlywarly

Temp dropped this am for me! Af today or tomorrow :( Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

carlywarly said:


> Temp dropped this am for me! Af today or tomorrow :( Hope everyone is ok!!

Oh noo..sorry to hear that..

will you be trying again next cycle?

I have NO clue about temps and charting..I should read up on that and get me a thermometer...


----------



## fuschia

Morning ladies

Sorry to hear that Carly I hope it's just a blip. 

If not we can all support each other as we face another cycle!

I feel the lowest I have been seen we started at the mo. I usually move on quite quickly but I'm so emotional!! Had an outburst yest which I've never done and burst into tears this am already!!

It's a combination of things... Just fed up and worried it's gone on this long for starts. I think reflexology helps me level out and keep my hormones under control so I feel more chilled and I missed it this time . Also a lot of people me and dd know have recently had siblings and dd Is saying things like ' mummy- my not got a brother' with a little sad face so this is obviously not helping!

Hate being this way but if I get it out of my system hopefully I can move on :)


----------



## carlywarly

Aw thanks Desi....I will probably try again this cycle but will have to wait and see I guess :/ Did you test today? Hope you get your bfp hun!! Still in with a chance :) Charting has its up sides...but can also add to the stress :/ lol. If one temp is too high/low after ov it can send the mind into overdrive! Lol...I like to temp so I can make sure I ovulate....that's about the only up side for me lol.

Awww Emma bless you! It's sooo freaking hard to deal with sometimes isn't it!! I was like that a couple of cycles ago...just broke down and was so depressed for days. Darla has to bring me round sometimes. Too much stuff to deal with...but you gotta deal with it to get what you want. It's a big blummin catch 22 isn't it!! :( Gotta be tough when little one is asking about it too tho!! Nothing like pressure is there!! Lol :/ I'm sure your time will come soon tho...and all this will be a distant memory (no consolation at all atm tho eh?!).


----------



## desiwannabmom

I haven't even gone to bed just yet...its 2:18 a.m. here and I have been trying to finish up something for a Monday meeting at work....at least I didn't stress about it while I was working....now I need to go sleep before my 2 yr old wakes up in roughly 4 hours :(!


----------



## carlywarly

Omgosh you poor thing! Sleeeeeep lol


----------



## fuschia

Thanks for understanding Carly :)
Sometimes you need to feel sorry for yourself for a while ! 

This am my daughter asked if I have a baby in my tummy lol of only she knew! She's just very interested in it all at the mo.

I need my reflexologist !! I now really think it helps.


----------



## carlywarly

Awwww xx Are you going to book an appointment for reflexologist soon or after tww this time? X


----------



## fuschia

As soon as I can! I think it keeps my hormones balanced - I felt so chilled after I started reflexology!

Now I'm really noticing not having it- as soon as that lady lands back in this country I will be going to see her asap lol

Just had a visit from my friend and her kiddies and felt tearful at first but got better !

Are you back from holiday now ? X


----------



## carlywarly

Lol :) Well I really hope it works wonders for you hun! :)

Yep we came home friday - had such a brill time. Not long til you bugger off eh?! Exciting x


----------



## Tmb0047

Emma - I hate reading what you are going thru :( I hate that this journey is turning in to such a process. Just know that's it's okay to feel what you are feeling, and feel free to talk with us as much as you need....sometimes getting it all out helps a lot! Are you going to get your bloodwork done? A day or two difference shouldn't change things in the early part of your cycle....I had my day 3 bw on day 2 and it was no problem. I also had day my 7dpo bw at 3dpo once (and although my progesterone was low, it still showed o). I really think you should try to get it done this cycle....it will at least give you reassurance that you are indeed ovulating and your progesterone is high enough to hold a pregnancy. Might alleviate some stress of TTC this cycle to get that done :) Bug hugs to you :hugs:

Carly - Sorry about the temp drop....that sucks! I guess you did O around donation time then? Glad your home, and do happy you had a good getaway. Is little man a good traveller?

Desi - Hope you got a little sleep before dd woke up?! Did you get the project done?

Laura - I hope you are doing okay :) Thinking of you....

Afm - I'm in a bit of a slump as well. I'm feeling very alone right now. DH has been working such long hours, and then when he does get home he seems so detached. I know he's probably just stressed and tired from work but it leaves me feeling down. I really hope this changes when work slows down in the next few weeks.....he's literally had like 12 days off in the last 120 days or so, and most days he's gone for 10 to 14 hours! Feels like I'm living with a roommate instead of a husband lately! Sorry to complain....just feeling down :(


----------



## carlywarly

Hey hun thank you :) He's a really good traveller, was only a 2 a bit hour drive so not bad :)

Sorry about hubby's long hours hun....gotta be hard, like passing ships! Also feeling like a single parent? :/ Hope it all settles soon. Probably heightened emotions too with the pregnancy eh? X


----------



## fuschia

Tmb - made me well up again! Thank you so much.

Such a unique thing we have here - a mutual understanding and support - nothing like anything else i have in real life!

The blood work- well I will call tomorrow to ask if they can fit me in for cd 4 (tues) but if they can't then I will have to book an appointment for the cycle after this one based on a good guess . Unless they can fit me in on wed (cd 5) do u think that will be ok? He told e between cd 1 -4 but starting on a Saturday isn't helpful! My original appointment was Friday but Obv that was cd 32 so no good !

Unless I ovulate early ( cd 16 ish) then 2 dpo will be the latest I can have the test this cycle because of my holiday - asumming that I ov around cd 19 again 
. So liklihood is that I will be waiting till next cycle for that 1 anyway.

I'm sorry about hubby not being around much. When pregnant you just want to be around him too don't you. I guess he must be tired and stressed as he works so much and prob doesn't notice he appears detached ?? If there is something bothering him also he may not want to burden you with it too . I know my hubby does that - keeps it in and tries to work through it himself but when I eventually get it out of him he feels so much better! Hopefully you get a chance to have a good chat xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

So BFN this a.m. stark white..as white as it can get hehehe....

Still couple of days for AF arrival but I am cramping already....not sure whats up...


----------



## MolGold

Hey Girls,

Carly glad you had a good break and I hope AF stays away!

Desi hope you get a BFP :) we need some here!

Laura hun, I read in your journal that youre planning on leaving BnB. I hope you come back and if you dont, you will be in our thoughts. Have a good trip to NYC!

Emma I am sorry AF showed up. You inspire us all so much with your trying new things and being upbeat. And you know we are here for you when you are feeling low :hugs: I hope your cd2 tests go well and ovulation is confirmed.

BTW, I know that HSG really flushes out all the goo in the tubes ( that can be a result of previous pregnancies/MC in my case) and many folks concieve post an HSG including me. Is a HyCOSy the same? I think it has to do with the dye. Find out and choose your procedure.

Tmb I can really echo your feelings. Both DH and I work for MNCs and have crazy work schedules as it is. I am out from 8am to 9pm and he from 9am to 10 pm. yeah I know. We only catch up on weekends mostly.

These days its been worse with FIL still in hospital. Hes better but we will require full time nurse at home once hes back. DH stays back most nights at the hospital, MIL stays all day. I am camping with my parents as I am not allowed to drive long hours to work anymore so I catch the bus here.

So all of last weekend was spent in me going back home, cooking, cleaning (what a mess!!) and stocking up on supplies, visiting the hospital. I am litterally tired to my bones. This weekend has not been a holiday :( And DH fell ill, so I sort of got to spend a day with him in bed and talked him out of going to the hospital for the night. Hes fine, back there and I am back at my parents place, missing him. I think we are going to be apart most weeks for my 1st tri. :( 
* enough ranting for today ;)


----------



## carlywarly

Awh poor you Mol...lots and lots on :( Hope things settle for you soon!! Looking forward to seeing your scan pic too when you have one :) x


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies !!! We'll im in much higher spirits today you will be happy to hear!

I tend to have intense slumps but lucky for me they don't last long .
The hycosy thing - I had looked online and they seem to be the same thing but one uses x Ray to look and the other ultra sound I think!

Frustrating that I can't do the blood tests this cycle but I'd rather be on holiday!! I'm going to book the tests for roughly when I think I'll need them next cycle .

Hubby and I have talked which was good- we are taking it easy this cycle and going to try and relax. I might still do opks though ... But atm we aren't bding at all because the week when we do is a bit of a burden on us and we don't look forward to it so we are gonna be crazy and start having sex when throughout the month and make it nice again! 

How are you all?

Carly- what's happened with your cycle? Any more tests?

Desi- Same q!

Tmb and mol- hope you are both well and you have been able to get a little quality time in with dhs

Shazney- hope your still around and still feeling positive . Are things better with you and oh now you have a plan?

Laura- as always - thinking of u! 

Barbie - hope your well x


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ladies, I have been up since 2:15 a.m. and its almost 4:00 now.....I didn't test yesterday as it was getting too dang depressive so when I woke at 2:15 (daughter woke me up) I decided to POAS and I saw a very very very slight line...I think? I don't even if its a line. AF is due today/tomororow..then I tired to go back to sleep tossed and turned for another hour and then POASed again and I see the same faint faint faint faint faint times infinity line....not getting too excited as I am already 13/14 DPO and I feel like if it was anything the line should be darker by now...........I can try taking a picture but I doubt you will see anything...as its probably nothing...


----------



## desiwannabmom

I am attaching 3 pics....first test was FMU pic taken at 2.5 hours later, SMU pic taken 1.5 hrs later. The first pic on the black counter top, I feel like I see nothing but then in the next two pics moved to the white toilet seat, I feel like I see something especially in the second picture. The line is more prominent now than it is when I first POASed...not sure if that factors in to anything??Thoughts??I am getting nervous, freaked out and don't want to wake husband to tell him or ask him to look...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5212.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_5213.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_5214.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Hi ladies !!! We'll im in much higher spirits today you will be happy to hear!
> 
> I tend to have intense slumps but lucky for me they don't last long .
> The hycosy thing - I had looked online and they seem to be the same thing but one uses x Ray to look and the other ultra sound I think!
> 
> Frustrating that I can't do the blood tests this cycle but I'd rather be on holiday!! I'm going to book the tests for roughly when I think I'll need them next cycle .
> 
> Hubby and I have talked which was good- we are taking it easy this cycle and going to try and relax. I might still do opks though ... But atm we aren't bding at all because the week when we do is a bit of a burden on us and we don't look forward to it so we are gonna be crazy and start having sex when throughout the month and make it nice again!
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Carly- what's happened with your cycle? Any more tests?
> 
> Desi- Same q!
> 
> Tmb and mol- hope you are both well and you have been able to get a little quality time in with dhs
> 
> Shazney- hope your still around and still feeling positive . Are things better with you and oh now you have a plan?
> 
> Laura- as always - thinking of u!
> 
> Barbie - hope your well x

Hey you Hun 
I'm feeling half and half but I have had a better feeling to the weeks ahead rather than dread so half positive and half wary, it's better with OH but at the back of my mind I can't help thinking I have a choice even if it's a difficult one, AF is due on the 30th or 1st and someone has passed to the other side so I am really hoping that this is a sign a baby is going to come into the world for us soon 

How are u doing?


----------



## MolGold

OMG Desi that looks so promising! I say you hold your pee for 4-5 hours and test again. Or wait till tommorow :) thats what I looked like at 7dpo :)

Shaz I am glad you're going forward, though I can understand you have your doubts. :hugs: we are here should you need us.

How is everyone else?


----------



## desiwannabmom

MolGold said:


> OMG Desi that looks so promising! I say you hold your pee for 4-5 hours and test again. Or wait till tommorow :) thats what I looked like at 7dpo :)
> 
> Shaz I am glad you're going forward, though I can understand you have your doubts. :hugs: we are here should you need us.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Mol - DId that but still the faint faint again..work is SUPER busy today and we have an inspection on our new home this afternoon so I am glad I am preoccupied today...I think next I will test again tomorrow..

What worries me also is that I am 13/14 DPO and I am getting such faint lines...wondering if its ok to get such faint lines at this far in the game....


----------



## carlywarly

Hey Desi hun wow girl thats a definite bfp!!! Woohoo!!! The line doesn't look super faint to me!! Bottom ones look about right!!! Eek how exciting!!! Can't wait for your test tomorrow now :D

Emma so glad you are feeling better now hun :) My af hasn't shown yet so thinking I did ov later - tomorrow or Thursday probably now xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

carlywarly said:


> Hey Desi hun wow girl thats a definite bfp!!! Woohoo!!! The line doesn't look super faint to me!! Bottom ones look about right!!! Eek how exciting!!! Can't wait for your test tomorrow now :D
> 
> Emma so glad you are feeling better now hun :) My af hasn't shown yet so thinking I did ov later - tomorrow or Thursday probably now xx

Carly, the only thing is that all these lines came up WAY PAST the time...they were at like 15-20 min mark and they dried darker..,..soo..it worries me a bit..

Are you testing if AF hasn't arrived???


----------



## fuschia

Desi - there are easily visible lines there they are bps or evaps. If they came up very late it's poss they are evaps but only time will tell!
Fingers crossed xx


----------



## carlywarly

Ah that's strange...but maybe they were there faintly within the time limit? I really hope this is it for you though hun! Do you know how sensitive the tests are? I tested with a 25miu today that I bought from the local shop and it's stark white - that's why I'm convinced it'll be tomorrow or Thursday. Just hope AF isn't awol for no reason...or for a medical reason :/ Hope you get a darker line within time limit tomorrow hun! X


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks Emma and Carly. One of the tests I took had a faint WHITE line at the 6 min mark that later turned slightly pink (didn't keep track of when it turned pink as I checked it after a few hours). I will test again tomorrow. I haven't share this with anyone except this BnB, not even my husband....


----------



## Tmb0047

Desi - I'd say that's a BFP! If you look on page 88 you will see how light my lines were on my cheapies at 13dpo. I had also tested at 11 and 12 DPO and they wee negative. Go buy a better test and I'm sure there will be a clear line! I took a Clearblue (blue dye) in the afternoon at 13dpo and it showed way clearer then the cheapies (it's on page 89).


----------



## Tmb0047

Emma - Glad you've gotten out of your slump....I always found the first week of my cycle the hardest. When do you get away? Is it with DH and DD or just a girls trip?

Laura - Glad to see you posted in your journal again :) You are one tough lady and I love that you do not let others get the best of you!

Carly - Any sign of AF?

Shazney - How are you doing and where are you at cycle wise? Hope you are well :)

Barbie - How are you holding up? How's the weather where you live? Hot?!?!

Emma - Did you get your scan booked yet?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Desi I hope it is a BFP!!!!!

Fuschia- I am doing well, just counting down my days. 23 to go!!!! 


AFM-It's getting harder and harder for me to concentrate at work. Everyone is asking why I didn't take off a week before the baby gets here. Told them I am trying to save up my time so that I can have 10 weeks to be off from work..  So, they are taking her on the 17th and my last day at work until Jan 2nd will be on the 16th !!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Desi I hope it is a BFP!!!!!
> 
> Fuschia- I am doing well, just counting down my days. 23 to go!!!!
> 
> 
> AFM-It's getting harder and harder for me to concentrate at work. Everyone is asking why I didn't take off a week before the baby gets here. Told them I am trying to save up my time so that I can have 10 weeks to be off from work..  So, they are taking her on the 17th and my last day at work until Jan 2nd will be on the 16th !!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

With my first I went a week over due and the last two weeks I got so tired of going to work because everyone who saw me would keep asking me "Are you still here?". I got so frustrated so I worked from home the last few days. They had a "baby pool" going for me and whoever guessed the correct date was going to split the money half with me/baby and everyone wanted to be right with the correct due date...if they were all wrong then baby was going to get ALL the money...the baby pool ended at 12:00 p.m. on Dec 2nd and my daughter was born Dec 2nd at 2:20 p.m. LOL!!!!


----------



## carlywarly

I don't know what time it is there....but have you tested again Desi???!! :D

Tmb no af yet hun, must have ov'd later as I suspected pffft lol

Shaz hope you're doing well. ..not long til you test!

Hope everyone else is doing really well xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

carlywarly said:


> I don't know what time it is there....but have you tested again Desi???!! :D
> 
> Tmb no af yet hun, must have ov'd later as I suspected pffft lol
> 
> Shaz hope you're doing well. ..not long til you test!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing really well xx

Carly, Thank you! It is 4:30 a.m. right now but I have been up since 2:30. I am waking up consistently right on dot at 2:30 every single day. So I took a test at 2:30 with FMU and then again at 3:30 with SMU (I feel like I have a UTI though...persistent burning sensation etc..need to call the doc about that today). Anyways today the lines appeared within 2 min and I am attaching a pic. Top test is not as dark (2:30), second one is pretty prominent (taken at 3:30)...not as dark as the control line but darker than yesterday....

I think this group definitely has some magic powers...because the only thing I did differently this month is this group and I BDed every day the week of ovulation and didn't skip any days...and binge watched Midwives in my TWW...(completed all 3 seasons)...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5216_edited.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## carlywarly

:wohoo: Desi!!!!! What a beautiful bfp!!! :) Sooooo happy for you!!!! Yay!!! Have you told DH yet? :D


----------



## desiwannabmom

carlywarly said:


> :wohoo: Desi!!!!! What a beautiful bfp!!! :) Sooooo happy for you!!!! Yay!!! Have you told DH yet? :D

I finally caved almost near bedtime yesterday......I had bought the "I am a big sister" book months ago when we started trying (esp. since I got pregnant on the first try with my daughter, i wanted to be prepared). Later we discovered my cyst and i pretty much hid that book with my clothes. We moved so really had to hide it all along from DH. I finally had my chance. I handed the book to my daughter and asked her to go ask daddy to read it for her. She went and handed him that book. The expression on his face as soon as he saw the book was priceless...:)!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh hun thats beautiful! And I'm an emotional wreck!! Lol


----------



## MolGold

:yipee:OMG Desi Yay!! That :bfp: IS beautiful!! Wow.. after all that heartache you do deserve this! :wohoo:

And yay lucky thread - come on, lets get us more :bfp: !!


----------



## MolGold

carlywarly said:


> Awh hun thats beautiful! And I'm an emotional wreck!! Lol

Aw thank gawd I am not the only one who choked up reading that!! It really was beautiful!:blush:


----------



## desiwannabmom

MolGold said:


> :yipee:OMG Desi Yay!! That :bfp: IS beautiful!! Wow.. after all that heartache you do deserve this! :wohoo:
> 
> And yay lucky thread - come on, lets get us more :bfp: !!

Thanks Mol! Still hasn't sunk in. I might go for blood work either tomororw or dayafter after calling the doctor today. 

Its proving to be such a lucky thread. I hope everyone gets a BFP!!!!!!

Are you excited and looking forward to your ultrasound this weekend?


----------



## MolGold

Yes I am.. its either this Fri or Sat. :)

It is a lucky thread isn't it, only judging by the quality of friends I made here. I don't even want to check any other 1st tri / pregnancy thread - unless You or tmb join one. Let me know!

Which reminds me, there is one thing I was thinking of discussing with you all but I wasn't sure how you guys would feel about it since its still a TTC group. But I thought theres no one else better to talk to. Hope you guys don't mind.

I was pondering over a pregnancy announcement after 8 weeks.. but I know how much those can hurt someone TTC - I will tell everyone close personally first but there may be someone I may miss out on, and I don't want to risk that.

So while its different for everyone, I think no online pregnancy announcements for me. I've been hurt a lil by many and there may be someone as sensitive after long term TTC. Maybe when I hold my LO I will put up a birth announcement. What do you girls think?


----------



## carlywarly

Af here for me!! :/ New cycle new hope :D


----------



## desiwannabmom

MolGold said:


> Yes I am.. its either this Fri or Sat. :)
> 
> It is a lucky thread isn't it, only judging by the quality of friends I made here. I don't even want to check any other 1st tri / pregnancy thread - unless You or tmb join one. Let me know!
> 
> Which reminds me, there is one thing I was thinking of discussing with you all but I wasn't sure how you guys would feel about it since its still a TTC group. But I thought theres no one else better to talk to. Hope you guys don't mind.
> 
> I was pondering over a pregnancy announcement after 8 weeks.. but I know how much those can hurt someone TTC - I will tell everyone close personally first but there may be someone I may miss out on, and I don't want to risk that.
> 
> So while its different for everyone, I think no online pregnancy announcements for me. I've been hurt a lil by many and there may be someone as sensitive after long term TTC. Maybe when I hold my LO I will put up a birth announcement. What do you girls think?

Mol, Speaking from my past experience here on BnB I loved all the support I got from being in a thread where everyone was due at the same time. We had a lot of fun and a lot of the times we were feeling the same symptoms etc. I plan to be active in this thread for sure and then another thread with similar due dates if that makes sense....

I told my sister at 6 weeks last pregnancy, my parents and inlaws at only 10 weeks (I didn't want them to worry too much in case something were to happen), told close friends/ other extended family in person (or phone call in my case since we are far away from everyone) after 13 weeks for my first pregnancy. I will probably do something similar. We had professional pregnancy pics done and a few weeks before my due date I simply changed my profile pic to one of those and other extended friends/family got to know (if they hadn't heard already) then finally when baby was here husband/I called close friends/family and for the rest we just put up a Facebook announcement with baby's picture and stats. That worked for us....


----------



## carlywarly

MolGold said:


> Yes I am.. its either this Fri or Sat. :)
> 
> It is a lucky thread isn't it, only judging by the quality of friends I made here. I don't even want to check any other 1st tri / pregnancy thread - unless You or tmb join one. Let me know!
> 
> Which reminds me, there is one thing I was thinking of discussing with you all but I wasn't sure how you guys would feel about it since its still a TTC group. But I thought theres no one else better to talk to. Hope you guys don't mind.
> 
> I was pondering over a pregnancy announcement after 8 weeks.. but I know how much those can hurt someone TTC - I will tell everyone close personally first but there may be someone I may miss out on, and I don't want to risk that.
> 
> So while its different for everyone, I think no online pregnancy announcements for me. I've been hurt a lil by many and there may be someone as sensitive after long term TTC. Maybe when I hold my LO I will put up a birth announcement. What do you girls think?

Ah bless you :) It iis different for everyone and if that's what you feel you should do then good for you. Although I would personally hope people would be happy for you regardless of their own circumstances. Xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

carlywarly said:


> Af here for me!! :/ New cycle new hope :D


Awww...carly..hang in there...yes, new cycle and new hope. Fxxed for next cycle...how many times are you going to get a donation this month? Do you have to line that up ahead of time?


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun :) Just 1 donation and yeah I'll message him today with possible dates xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

TMB- I'm okay been having contractions all night and all morning. Sitting on a heating pad now!!! It just turned Fall here so it's just now getting cooler. Now I have to turn the heater on in the mornings in my truck.

Congrats Desi!!!!!!!!!! That's the way mine were looking, getting darker everyday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuschia

Well- congrats desi its wonderful news :)

The way you told do is beautiful and I may just have to borrow that as it would work perfectly for us too! The only thing I have thought is when I get my bfp (check me with the optimism today!) if I tell dd she will be telling everyone lol.

Mol - as Carly says do what you feel is right for you. People will be happy for you and if they feel a lil jelous then that's ok- it's just the way of the world. It's the announcements followed up with moaning about being too tired and sick etc that wind me up! You so deserve this baby and you deserve to tell people as and when you want to :)

Carly- welcome to the other side! Here's our 1st tweet
- waiting to on again! Hope ad is kind to u - I'm pretty much done now and it was pretty heavy but I like that!!

Xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

fuschia said:


> Well- congrats desi its wonderful news :)
> 
> The way you told do is beautiful and I may just have to borrow that as it would work perfectly for us too! The only thing I have thought is when I get my bfp (check me with the optimism today!) if I tell dd she will be telling everyone lol.

She slept with the book and woke up and wanted to take it to school and sat in her car seat with the book. I literally had to peel it away from her. I have a feeling she will say something along the lines of baby/big sister BUT she is VERY into babies right now i.e. feeds the dolls bottles, changes diapers etc so I think everyone at school will think she is talking about that...at least I hope :D


----------



## desiwannabmom

One thing - have you ladies heard of a vision board/law of attraction? It has worked for me in the past. I don;'t make an elaborate board out of it but just take small post it notes and stick it on a wall/computer monitor that I can see every day. I do this for most things in life and so far whatever I have written in the last 4 years or so of doing it it has definiltey worked. Its uncanny and sounds crazy but it works - talking from personal experience so definitely try it ladies. I also write announcements ahead of time and you will not believe it but before my daughter was born, I drafted a birth announcement and put her weight on there...I said she would be born 7lbs 7 oz - and my dr. the whole time said she would be around 5-6 lbs because I am small and my sisters and I were small when we were born but lo and behold she came out at 7lbs 7 oz.....try it....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_of_attraction


----------



## fuschia

Hey desi it's an interesting idea. Perhaps worth trying :)

Hope your all ok today ladies xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks Emma :) Glad you're done AF!! Here's counting down to +opk day hun xx

Desi very interesting idea indeed, might have to give it a shot too xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

How is everyone today? 

Emma, Carly, Yes its an idea that is not going to cost you anything and if anything will keep you thinking positively about the future and life in general...

This has been around a long while but it kind of became BIG after Oprah took in on a few years ago....

As for me, I am feeling ok more tired than before. Had bloodwork done and it confirmed the pregnancy so that was a relief....

Mol, How are you feeling? Any morning sickness? 

Barbie, How are you doing? When was the date you were going to have the baby again? 

I hope others are doing well too....


----------



## carlywarly

Great to hear about the blood work hun :)


----------



## MolGold

great to have your pregnancy confirmed, Desi.

How is everyone? very quiet here today!

AFM Scan day tomorrow!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Desi they are taking her on the 17th of next month. Been having contractions, just want her to hold out until then. I go in at 6 that morning and they will start surgery around 8.


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello ladies :wave:

Laura - Have you started packing for your trip yet? Or are you the type that waits till the last minute? You guys are going to have do much fun!

Carly - I hope AF is taking it easy on you and I hope this cycle gives you a nice clear ovulation date!

Emma - Glad AF has left :) I always found the week or so after AF the most enjoyable in my cycle. No bd pressure, no OPK's, no TWW....pretty much the only time to somewhat relax!

Mol - Yay! So excited for your us tomorrow :) I can't wait to hear all about it.

Desi - So happy the bw confirmed that you are indeed pregnant! When will your due date be? June?

Bb - So soon! I've got a new niece/nephew coming via csection on the 7th and then another one due in the 29th. I'm pretty excited to meet them!

Afm - I am listing our truck for sale today. We have a big huge truck but unfortunately it's only got 5 seats....so we will be minivan shopping in the very near future! I am pretty excited about it....it's so much easier to get the kids in and out if and the gas mileage will be much better :)


----------



## carlywarly

Hi all :D 

Mol that's awesome!!! Sooo exciting!!! Can't wait for you to tell us all about it xx

Tmb AF is not too bad thanks hunny, be glad when it's done! This is going to be my last cycle for a while I think...it will be my 6th attempt. Feeling inclined to search for another donor - may decide up to a couple more tries though...guess we'll see xx

Good luck minivan shopping! Sounds more economical all around :) xx


----------



## shazney22

Hi girls,

Im on day 21 of my 26 day cycle, mostly on 26 days, really need to get my butt in gear not eating healthy at all. feeling very pmt so I just have a feeling AF is on the way I am not testing at all. 

how are you ladies? anyone got anything gd planned over the weekend? xx


----------



## Asalmons

My one year anniversary is nov. 12 and we've been ttc since last year...honestly we've been together for 10 years and never really used protection and wasnt trying but nothing ever happened anyways so we didnt think about it....went to the doc last year to get a sperm analisys and his sperm count was low ....dont judge but we went to Jamaica to get married and well you know drinking and other stuff and we were hoping that was why his count was low.....just bought clear blue fm and on day 3 of cycle hope it works....ive never wanted something so bad in my life and the thought of never getting pregnant breaks my heart...im trying lots of praying and positive thinking so i hope to soon have a healthy baby or babies :) 
Baby dust to everyone out there TTC <3


----------



## shazney22

Asalmons said:


> My one year anniversary is nov. 12 and we've been ttc since last year...honestly we've been together for 10 years and never really used protection and wasnt trying but nothing ever happened anyways so we didnt think about it....went to the doc last year to get a sperm analisys and his sperm count was low ....dont judge but we went to Jamaica to get married and well you know drinking and other stuff and we were hoping that was why his count was low.....just bought clear blue fm and on day 3 of cycle hope it works....ive never wanted something so bad in my life and the thought of never getting pregnant breaks my heart...im trying lots of praying and positive thinking so i hope to soon have a healthy baby or babies :)
> Baby dust to everyone out there TTC <3

Hi I am in a similar situation as you except with zero sperm count, its hard I sometimes wonder what to do for the best, luckily I have 1 daughter to a previous relationship. Im on day 22 of a 26 day cycle, I usually do an early test but leaving it this month, if your wondering why I test its cause a few psychics and mediums have said we would have one and it be a big surprise within a few years. Im holding out for a miracle. good luck on your journey xxx


----------



## shazney22

carlywarly said:


> Hi all :D
> 
> Mol that's awesome!!! Sooo exciting!!! Can't wait for you to tell us all about it xx
> 
> Tmb AF is not too bad thanks hunny, be glad when it's done! This is going to be my last cycle for a while I think...it will be my 6th attempt. Feeling inclined to search for another donor - may decide up to a couple more tries though...guess we'll see xx
> 
> Good luck minivan shopping! Sounds more economical all around :) xx

Hey mrs I just had a thought if me and OH do decide to go ahead with DS can you PM with how you searched for a donor and that etc xx


----------



## carlywarly

shazney22 said:


> carlywarly said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :D
> 
> Mol that's awesome!!! Sooo exciting!!! Can't wait for you to tell us all about it xx
> 
> Tmb AF is not too bad thanks hunny, be glad when it's done! This is going to be my last cycle for a while I think...it will be my 6th attempt. Feeling inclined to search for another donor - may decide up to a couple more tries though...guess we'll see xx
> 
> Good luck minivan shopping! Sounds more economical all around :) xx
> 
> Hey mrs I just had a thought if me and OH do decide to go ahead with DS can you PM with how you searched for a donor and that etc xxClick to expand...

Hey hun :) Course I can...must add you have to sift through some weirdos sometimes tho lol. If you need any info at all I'll try my bwst to help any way I can :)


----------



## carlywarly

Mol hun....any news??! :D


----------



## Tmb0047

Yes, mol...update....how did the US go?!

Welcome Asal! Sorry this journey is taking so long for you and your DH.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Yes Mol , update? Its already Sunday morning in India :D!


----------



## carlywarly

Going nutso....waiting lol.... xxx


----------



## MolGold

I finally feel its sinking in. The scan went great.. There was a gestational and yolk sac and a fetal pole.. And heart activity. I couldn't hear it though.. Too early for that perhaps. :) 

Fetal age was 6w+5d which is about my calc of 6w+6d.. Next scan is an NT scan at 12w. Fx everything goes well :) I do have a bunch of blood tests to do before then to rule out diabetes, thyroid etc. But yay! I was so elated yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







_20140929_003631.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations Mol xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Awwwwwww yay Mol!!!! Beautiful lil peanut all snuggled in :D Soooo happy for you xx


----------



## carlywarly

Awww Laura just read your siggy hun, hope the time out helps, and hope you come back sooooon. Have a great holiday :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay Molgold! So happy for you :)

Laura - Your trip is do close now!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Mol, Awesome.............Glad everything is fine...the u/s looks greattt

Diabetes test already? Here they don't do it until almost the end of second trimester..


----------



## shazney22

Congratulations Mol :D xxx


----------



## fuschia

Lovely to see Mol- congrats!

I've been a busy be lately!

I haven't ordered any opks so I may just skip that for this month and try and have a laid back cycle !
Laura hope you are ok - nice to see you are still floating around here :)

Alton towers is on Friday so I am looking forward to that then it's our family holiday to lanzarote so I have plenty to take my mind off things!

Going to see a lady who specializes in fertility acupuncture on wed too- I'll let you know how that goes! Xxxx
!


----------



## shazney22

Hey fuschia,

Hope you have fun and enjoy yourself on holidays. let me know how fertility acupuncture goes it may come in useful for us. My OH went to a medium today and his grandad came through and said we would have 2 kids but he wasnt sure if its natural or medical, the 2nd child would be another girl but dont know what the 3rd child would be, time frames not good at but maybe within the 5 year mark. Seems such a long time, hope it happens before then. or yous are all gonna have to put up with me for 5 years lol 

xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Great news Mol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EXCITED 4 U!!!!!!!!!!!! 

AFM I have 2 weeks and 3 days to go !!!!! My little bumble bee won't be still. And I have been eating up a storm, which i am not complaining about b/c I have not been able to eat in the past 7 months!!!!!!!! So I'm elated!!! Dr appt today so hopefully everything is fine and I have gained a little more!!!


----------



## shazney22

aw thats great news barbie, not long now :D hope to see photos of your newborn soon xx


----------



## MolGold

Thanks ladies!

Desi - yes my doc wants some early tests and I thought no harm in those. :)

Laura - All geared up for the trip? I had a dream of visiting NYC, that's how much I am jealous ;)

Emma, Haven't you been busy! Hope your holidays go great and the new acupuncturist does wonders :)

Barbie, wow that's close and youre still working aren't you? I am awed!

Shaz thanks honey! Hope your DH's Grandads prophecy comes true!

Tmb, Carly, hows it going? Anything new to report? :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes Mol, they take her on the 17th and my last day of work will be the 15th. I will use the 16th to finish getting prepared and making sure I have eveything packed. I have packed her bag, but will need to go over it again to make sure I am not leaving anything out.


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies hope you are all well

Thought I would let you know how myaccupuncure went!

it was certainly interesting - she actually helped me get my head around my infection I had after my c -secton ( I have always worried this has caused me problems since the day I had the infection) no one explained to me what it was or how it would or wouldnt affect me ! She doesnt think it would have had an adverse affect on things now and she believes it really is just a case of time for us. it was nice to hear anyway.

The actual treament was pretty relaxing ... didnt hurt or anything and I came away feeling pretty positive so that gotta be good !

Hope you are all keeping well - I havent been temping or opking! its rather nice!


----------



## laurac1988

Sounds awesome Emma! Don't think I could handle acupuncture! Hope it helps but even if it doesn't at least you got some well earned relaxation time!

Just two night shifts between me and NYC. Yay! It's amy and my fourth anniversary since our civil partnership today. She's working, so Ive spent the day wandering around london, which is always relaxing. Just love the anonymity of this city.

I'm OPKing anyway just in case we get a + before we go, but I'm doubtful that we will. If we don't, it's no biggie. I get clomid when we get back so fingers crossed that will be what we need to finally get a sticky rainbow!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Fuscia-I went to accupunture about 4 times. It had me nauseated throughout the procedure, but I felt relaxed afterwards. My last one was in November I believe and got preggo at the end of Jan and my BFP in Feb.

AFM- Praying and hoping that the contractions don't get any worse so that I can go thru my plans for my baby shower that's on next Thursday that my job is giving me :happydance:. I'm excited!!! Next week I will probably get my paperwork to register to go to the hospital Friday the 17th morning!!! Time is winding down. Seems as if yesterday, everybody on the HWY was trying to get over in my lane and hit me!!! I have to be really careful while driving. My mother lost her little girl (my big sis) at 9 months actually on the way to the hospital, a car hit them from the side the side my mom was on and tore my big sissy from my mother in the womb. So, I'm being extra careful b/c things do happen and I've come tooo far for all that nonsense!!!


----------



## fuschia

Barber glad to hear accupuncture helped u !

That sounds absolutely awful what happened to your mum! You are right to slow so so careful xx I hope all goes as u expect this last period xx

Thanks Laura! About 6 months ago I wpudlnt have one down acupuncture route as was scared of it lol. But as time has gone on... Plus having the surprise needles popped in at the osteopath showed me it doesn't hurt. Actually the needles going in at the fertility lady hurt more because of where they went. Particularly on my feet just under toes but either way- u don't feel them once they are in :)
How exciting about nyc !! And it's good to know u will get cloned when u come back - helps to have a plan!

I just need to get these blood tests sorted! The fact I'm not tracking ovulation isn't helping as I won't know when my period is due lol


----------



## carlywarly

Hi ladies :) Sorry ive been AWOL. Everyone in our house is poorly atm! We seem to keep passing this cold/cough between us :( Mr man started with it a couple of weeks ago when we were away, he passed it to Darla then she passed it to me, I seem to have passed it back on to Isaac :( None of us got kore than 3 hrs sleep last night/this morn :S

Haven't temped today...haven't even bought Opks or preg tests yet this cycle :/ Might be too late by the time I get around to it

Yay for NYC Laura! Have an amazing time :)

Barbie...eek good luck! That really is awful what happened to your mom (and sis) flipping heck! :( Hope you make it to your baby shower b4 your lil princess makes her appearance :)

Emma hope all is well!! Glad to hear about the acupuncture :) Good luck with timing etc this cycle! Not long til your holiday either! Woohoo!

Shaz, hope all is going well with you too hun....did you get af yet? Better still, a surprise bfp? ;)

Hope Tmb and Mol are doing well? Growing your little people n'awwww xx


----------



## shazney22

Hi carly, yeah got AF on tuesday, hopefully a surprise in the next year would be nice!


----------



## carlywarly

Awww sorry hun that's pants :( Yeah fx it'll be this cycle!!! :D


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Carly I hope you guys can rid of the cold... As the weather is changing here I been having the sniffles lately. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## MolGold

Sorry you havent been well Carly.. hope it passes soon!

Laura, Yay for NYC - Ive said that zillions of times :)

Barbie - sorry to hear about your sis n mum :( I hope you get a great shower at work :) less than 2 weeks to go!

Emma, glad the accupuncture session helped. I found it relaxing not to temp, but OPKs are great to point out O.

Sorry AF showed Shaz :hugs:

How are you Tmb?

AFM we have a 4 day extended weekend for religious festivals :) I am back home for few days with DH before getting back to my folks :)


----------



## shazney22

Thanks for the support tbh I dont feel too disheartned about it this time round for a change! Think its because I am kept busy the next 3 months xx


----------



## carlywarly

Omgosh Desi I'm so sorry I forgot you off my list!!! How is the cycle going hun?

Thanks Mol hun...think I'm getting another cold now! Boo :( Lol


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies. Took a random temp today and it was36.41. Which is generally post ov but sometimes pre ov for me so it wasn't that helpful lol.

Just thought I'd try in case I could tell! Got reflexology today and she will ask if I'm pre or post ov and obv I don't know !

It's been ages since I oved on cd 16 but I have had acupuncture ... Who knows !

Hope u ladies are well!! Laura Nyc so close ! 

Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhh no way to know for sure hun

Yeah, I'm super excited! Seeing Maisie and Ellie later for pizza, which I'm excited about. Then tomorrow SIL's birthday and off to airport hotel. Then wednesday early morning we fly!

So much to do and so little time to do it in!


----------



## fuschia

the bit pre holiday when you have finished work and are due to set off is one of the best parts!

I am off to Lanazarote on Sunday so I am floating around today - at work just thinkin ah ' this time next week !'

I expect this is just what you need :)

Where is everyone in their cycles? Have we got any testers coming up?

I trust our pregnant ladies are keeping well also x


----------



## carlywarly

Eeek Laura!!! Yay :)

Same for you Fuschia! lol Not long for either of you ladies :) Well temp gave nothing away eh?! Lol Fx you get some well timed BDing in anyway. I just bought some opks. Hopefully be here in time. I've gone with cheapies and not bothered with smileys this time xx

I'm cd 13. Nothing to report . Not due a pos for about another week or so.


----------



## Tmb0047

I've been checking in....Glad to see most of you relaxing this cycle :)

I'm so excited for your trip, Laura. You and Amy will have so much fun! I can't wait to hear all about it as I've never been to NYC. 

Fuschia - Are you going to temp for a few days to see if you O'd or just leave it be? Have you and DH done the deed in the past few days? 

Carly - Hope your OPK's arrive in time to catch o and arrange for donation.

Shazney, Barbie, Desi, Mol - How are you ladies doing?

AFM - Making the 1 1/2 hour trek to my appointment today....then shopping....not looking forward to the shopping part. Need to grab a crap load of hockey gear for my oldest and a bunch if groceries as the Thanksgiving holiday in Canada is this weekend. Mmmmmm, turkey dinner and pumpkin pie :) Plus my mom is coming to visit me for a few days....she arrives on Wednesfay night! Lastly, I've got a new niece/nephew arriving tomorrow morning via c-section :) A lot to be thankful for this week!


----------



## fuschia

lol no Carly!

I just though I would try today in case it was mega obv one way or other but nope!

I actually quite like this though - if i oved on the weekend then my chances wont be too good as I was busy in Alton Towers on some mega awesome roller coasters!

If not... well it could be soon... I am trying to delve into the wonderful world of cm checking to find the infamous ewcm but thats not really helping me either so it will just be a case of wait and see!

Regardless.... really looking forward to reflexology! Make me sane again please!


----------



## fuschia

Hi tmb!

We posted same time :)

tbh I prob will pick up the thermometer tomorrow and a few days after to check hehe.

Hubby doesnt know as he is very pro the ntnp approach - this morning I woke up and looked over to see if he was there... and he wasnt so I grabbed thermometer!

Great to hear from you - glad you are well and thats very exciting about your niece/nephew :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

TMB I am great. We just pulled the stroller and car seat out the box yesterday and practiced putting it together!!! Working on the bassinet this weekend. I got the flu shot this past Friday and end up getting the after effect flu the same day :nope:... Was not a happy camper!!! So, I been sick all weekend unfortunately!!!

Next Friday Kenzie Benzie will be here!!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Fuschia - Hopefully the acupuncture will do the trick this time around......when will you start testing?

Laura - Have fun....how long will you be in the US? Are you visiting just NYC or other places. NYC is fun and all but I could never live there..

Carly - Good luck to you..too..this cycle...

Mol - Hope you are keeping well and had a great time for Navratri...

TMB - Did you end up with a neice or nephew? They are the best. I have two nephews....one is two years older than my first and another is two years younger and with this new one he/she will be 2.5 years younger than the second one...so glad they will all be close in age..Will you find out if you are having a boy/girl?

Barbie - YOU are sooo closeee..........good luck!!!!

AFM - I am VERY busy at work..I work from home and I have been putting in 12-14 hour days..also we will close (sign papers) on our new home here next week and I really want to finish some of the work so I can concentrate on moving...ugh..........other than that I will be 6 weeks tomorrow...its going by too fast...I have an appt with the nurse next week and then first appt with the dr. Nov 3. I hope I like these new drs and nurses......I am a little worried and nervous and praying that everything is ok..with my ovary and tube removal, I am just hoping the baby is in the uterus and not somewhere else....ugh....since I have been so busy at work, I have not been thinking too much about the pregnancy..which is good...


----------



## shazney22

Tmb0047 said:


> I've been checking in....Glad to see most of you relaxing this cycle :)
> 
> I'm so excited for your trip, Laura. You and Amy will have so much fun! I can't wait to hear all about it as I've never been to NYC.
> 
> Fuschia - Are you going to temp for a few days to see if you O'd or just leave it be? Have you and DH done the deed in the past few days?
> 
> Carly - Hope your OPK's arrive in time to catch o and arrange for donation.
> 
> Shazney, Barbie, Desi, Mol - How are you ladies doing?
> 
> AFM - Making the 1 1/2 hour trek to my appointment today....then shopping....not looking forward to the shopping part. Need to grab a crap load of hockey gear for my oldest and a bunch if groceries as the Thanksgiving holiday in Canada is this weekend. Mmmmmm, turkey dinner and pumpkin pie :) Plus my mom is coming to visit me for a few days....she arrives on Wednesfay night! Lastly, I've got a new niece/nephew arriving tomorrow morning via c-section :) A lot to be thankful for this week!

hey how are you? Im loaded with the cold taking forever to shift.
did your niece/nephew arrive then? :) how are you keeping?

hope you are doing well. xx


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies

I have had no time to catch up.. after being ill last week, this week I am super loaded with work :(

Barbie - wow next Friday!! show us pics :)

Tmb - so has she/he arrived yet? are you finding out? have a great Thanksgiving!

Shaz, how are you doing? any concrete plans yet?

Emma and Laura - hope you both have a great holiday, and O before / after that. but if not, who cares as long as you have a great time!

Carly you've O'ed yet? How is life?

Desi - Sorry youre exhausted by work.. and congrats on your new house! Navratris were ok, we had a 4 day long weekend but it was spent in me being sick. But I needed the rest.

So any MS or symptoms yet? for me its zilch till now, other than the flu.


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies....

I have a new niece! She is so cute :) 7lbs 1oz and perfectly healthy! Now the countdown is in for the next one that's due October 29!

My mom arrives tonight and I'm so excited. Busy cleaning the house today so that I can relax while she is here. We will be having our big turkey dinner on Saturday, also making pumpkin pies and she's going to teach me how to get a kit of wine on the go so that I can stock my cellar for after baby's arrival :) It's going to be busy but fun the next few days :)

Laura - Have a blast on your trip!

Carly - Did your OPK's arrive? Have you O'd? Anything new and exciting?

Emma - How has your temps been? Thinking you O'd early? Or still not sure?

Mol - Nope, staying team yellow here :) How about you? How have you been feeling? Glad your 4 day holiday was great! 

Desi - 6 weeks already...awesome :) Hope you are feeling well. How exciting about the new home! When do you move in?

Barbie - So, so close. Try and get some relaxation time in the next week :) 

I may be MIA the next few days....I'll try to stop by and post at some point.


----------



## desiwannabmom

MolGold said:


> Desi - Sorry youre exhausted by work.. and congrats on your new house! Navratris were ok, we had a 4 day long weekend but it was spent in me being sick. But I needed the rest.
> 
> So any MS or symptoms yet? for me its zilch till now, other than the flu.

Nothing so far...I didn't have it the first pregnancy too...so hoping it stays away this time too...my first pregnancy was a dream pregnancy, high energy, no issues at all, worked and up on my feet until the day of delivery and immediately after too..so hoping and praying history repeats esp. because I have a 3 year old that I have to run after now :)!


----------



## shazney22

MolGold said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> I have had no time to catch up.. after being ill last week, this week I am super loaded with work :(
> 
> Barbie - wow next Friday!! show us pics :)
> 
> Tmb - so has she/he arrived yet? are you finding out? have a great Thanksgiving!
> 
> Shaz, how are you doing? any concrete plans yet?
> 
> Emma and Laura - hope you both have a great holiday, and O before / after that. but if not, who cares as long as you have a great time!
> 
> Carly you've O'ed yet? How is life?
> 
> Desi - Sorry youre exhausted by work.. and congrats on your new house! Navratris were ok, we had a 4 day long weekend but it was spent in me being sick. But I needed the rest.
> 
> So any MS or symptoms yet? for me its zilch till now, other than the flu.

no concrete plans no my heads still all confused. people who get pregnant easy dont know how lucky they have got it. xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Shazney - I can't believe I left you out of my last post! Sorry :hugs: I hate that this journey has taken such a confusing turn for you. I feel so lucky to have what I have. Even though I had some struggles, I have been very blessed. I hope you and your OH figure out something that works for you guys :)


----------



## shazney22

Tmb0047 said:


> Shazney - I can't believe I left you out of my last post! Sorry :hugs: I hate that this journey has taken such a confusing turn for you. I feel so lucky to have what I have. Even though I had some struggles, I have been very blessed. I hope you and your OH figure out something that works for you guys :)

Thanks, dont worry about it so many ladies on this forum now even I cant keep up with these posts lol hope you are well xx


----------



## fuschia

Hello ladies!

Shazney - although I do not have the same situation as you - I also have these up and downs :( I try to be positive and I can tell you do too ... but sometimes it just gets a bit much doesnt it. I had a tarot card reading this week - i know you have done these types of things. Nothing came up directly relating to having a baby but I was told I have a new venture starting soon... but that could be just about anything lol!

Hello to all the other lovely ladies... Carly I hope you are well - did you say you were going to take a ttc break after this cycle or did I make this up?

I have been checking in on you ladies a lot but I dont always reply straight away so I forget things!

TMB- congrats on your niece :) I have not actually been temping! I have just one temp to show for this cycle lol so thats not exactly much help is it ! 

Who knows when/if I oved! Next move is to get a cd1-4 blood test booked in by giving an educated guess of when I think af will arrive !

xxx


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Shazney - although I do not have the same situation as you - I also have these up and downs :( I try to be positive and I can tell you do too ... but sometimes it just gets a bit much doesnt it. I had a tarot card reading this week - i know you have done these types of things. Nothing came up directly relating to having a baby but I was told I have a new venture starting soon... but that could be just about anything lol!
> 
> Hello to all the other lovely ladies... Carly I hope you are well - did you say you were going to take a ttc break after this cycle or did I make this up?
> 
> I have been checking in on you ladies a lot but I dont always reply straight away so I forget things!
> 
> TMB- congrats on your niece :) I have not actually been temping! I have just one temp to show for this cycle lol so thats not exactly much help is it !
> 
> Who knows when/if I oved! Next move is to get a cd1-4 blood test booked in by giving an educated guess of when I think af will arrive !
> 
> xxx

oh thats good news about the tarot reading, Im having a 10 day AF again, think if it keeps up on and off may need to see doc to see whats going on.
I hope you have a new venture of a bfp then! :) I got a reading and the next one is saying July next year for natural conception and also for my OH to consider laser therapy which I dont understand how that would help so will see what happens. There are too many ups and downs, more downs than ups I sometimes wonder if its worth it all.


----------



## shazney22

hey ladies how is everyone and where are they in their cycle? xx


----------



## carlywarly

Hey all sorry I haven't been getting any emails for replies! Bnb picks n chooses it seems haha :/

Great to hear from everyone. Good luck all! I had a donation yesterday aft. Emma, I was going to take a break...but I re evaluated and may do another couple. I'm not quite ready to throw in the towel yet xx

Hope all the preggy ladies are well :)

Shaz hope af buggers off pronto! Gotta be peeing you off x

Emma, good luck!! 

Laura, hope you're having a blast xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Well, I tried to make one more week of work. Doc taking me off so today is my last day until 1/5/15!!! Contractions were hitting at 4 min apart last night and subsided around 2am this morning. I have not gotten a wink of sleep and my pelviz is just hurting like heck!!! I am not trying to have to PUSH this baby out so if I see amucus plug or my water break straight to the hospital I go!!!

I hope everyone is doing well. My shower was gorge yesterday and it was actually the biggest turn out anyone has ever seen at this office!!! I recieved over 60 gifts and I became teary eyed!!!:happydance:


----------



## fuschia

Ah Barbie it's the home straight now! Enjoy this bit before she arrives and try to relax :)

Carly excellent you got a donation. I've been looking at our be schedule and its a bit hit or miss tbh! I Obv have no idea when I Oved. I hope your timing is perfect - just the 1 donation this cycle? 

I have just booked my blood test for cd 33 . Cycles have been between 28 and 32 days long so I figure that on cd 33 if af not here- it will be on its way so hopefully a safe day to choose . When it arrives I will try and book cd 24 ish test I think to try and get 7dpo- getting there!!! 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Barbie that's exciting! Enjoy the break hun....is that 5th Jan or 1st May you go back? 

Emma fx for you hun!! Hope it's perfect timing and that you won't need the blood test ;)

I was going to have another donation today but I think I ov'd about an hr ago...We'd arranged for donor to come much later this evening. So fx I'm now on my 2ww (rather 12 day wait for me lol). Wonder how many dpo you are! Hmmm lol. I have been a good girl and not bought any tests ( see how long I can go lol). Are you going to test or just wait it out do you think? X

Hi everyone else, anything new? X


----------



## fuschia

Carly - I wish I could tell when I ov!

I plan to wait it out tbh - I will just leave it and go to blood test . I have no tests in and so that will help!

I will stick up on pre seed and ov tests next cycle :)

Holiday tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## shazney22

hey ladies

Fuschia - have a great holiday :) wish I was away with u lol

Mol - hows things?

barbie - thats exciting news, glad u had a had a fab baby shower 

carly - good luck with the donation fx and toes crossed for u

Desi - how are you? how are the new docs and nurses hope u r well

Tmb - how are you keeping? 

Laura- hope you are having a fab holiday

AFM - am on cycle day 12 and no ovulation am guessing it will be later this week due to the long AF I had


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls,

Tmb and Laura, hope your holiday is going great :) 

Emma, Carly hope your timings are great.. enjoy your time off Emma !

Desi, hope you are doing well, with less work stress!

Shaz, are you going to get yourself checked out for the long cycles? 

Barbie - wow! that mustve been an awesome shower! only 2 days more to go! get some rest while you can :)

AFM, sorry havent posted in a while. I am really loaded with work, travelling nearly 2hrs daily and working 10+ hrs .. I get home so exhausted!

And then there's the anxiety gripping me. Ive had no MS yet, whatever nausea I had has gone away, so have the occasional cramps. I am not losing weight but not gaining any either.. I am worried if everything is ok :| I cant wait for my NT scan in 2 weeks to confirm everything is fine. DH got me surprise maternity clothes to cheer me up!


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - are you chalking up cd18 as o day? Guess tomorrow's temp will confirm. Looks like timing is okay :)

Laura - Sounds like you are having a lot of fun! Can't believe it's almost over already.

Fuschia - Any signs or symptoms pointing you towards a BFP or AF?!

Shazney - Sorry AF was so long, blah. Guess it's about time to start BDing :)

Barbie - Good luck this week. You must be getting anxious! Ahhhh!

Desi/Mol - how are you two?

Afm - had a great visit with my mom....was sad to see her go this morning :( We baked and cooked and went on a few excursions around the area. Also, she helped me get my first wine kit started....should have a nicely stalked wine rack by the time baby arrives :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Mil - I had zero sickness with my first pregnancy :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ladies..I am here...crazy busy with work......and signing papers on our home tomorrow and then moving company delivering our stuff on Friday, signing out of the Condo we are renting on Sunday..I am hardly able to keep track of work/personal things I have going on...ugh!!!!!!


Hope all is well with everyone...Barbie, will be waiting for your post eagerly....

Who is POASing soon????


----------



## carlywarly

Hi all :hi: 

Yeah TMB I'm hoping cd18 was ov day guess we'll see. I'm not temping from this point on until my cycle ends :) Glad you had a great time with your mom :) And good luck with the wine rack...something to enjoy once bubs is here eh? Hehe

Hope everyone is doing ok!!

Emma fx for you hun, hope you are having a fab holiday and hope you get your bfp! 

Shaz hope you are doing ok hun?

Mol sorry about all the work/travelling. ..so not nice, especially when early pregs! Exciting about the scan in 2 weeks! :D

Barbie not long til lil miss is in your arms :) Hope you're enjoying this time before your world is turned upside down (in a good way lol)

Desi hope all is well with the pregnancy :) Fx all goes smoothly with the move, then you can relax for a bit.

Laura hope you enjoy the last bit of your holiday! Safe flight and hope you don't get the holiday blues when you return


----------



## shazney22

I think if I have a long cycle in next few months then next year I will see if anythings going on. 

hope u r well mrs xx


----------



## shazney22

am good thanks on cycle day 15 no ovulation hope its 2moro I blame the long cycle lol hope ur well xx


----------



## carlywarly

Hi all :) 

Shaz, hope you've had some luck with ovulation? Good luck

Emma, anything to report? 

Hope everyone else is ok :) x


----------



## shazney22

looked like ave ovulated yesterday kinda a bit annoyed though trying to fit everything in and now ma AF is due on next week it feel as if ave just finished one AF and then it will be back again next week urgh 

any news on you carly? xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Awh man that sucks hun!! Hoping yiu don't get another af for a while tho lass!! Fx for a bfp! :) No news here lol about 4 or 5dpo. I haven't even bought tests, will just wait this one out x


----------



## wantingagirl

I lost this group somehow am I still ok on here? Is anyone still ttc? xx


----------



## shazney22

wantingagirl said:


> I lost this group somehow am I still ok on here? Is anyone still ttc? xx

hey welcome sure ur still welcome on here, me and OH are still ttc a year this month but may have to look at other options due to OH sperm analysis being zilch. psychic readings are the only thing keeping me going. I didnt know you were on this group. you ttc ur fifth?


----------



## wantingagirl

shazney22 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I lost this group somehow am I still ok on here? Is anyone still ttc? xx
> 
> hey welcome sure ur still welcome on here, me and OH are still ttc a year this month but may have to look at other options due to OH sperm analysis being zilch. psychic readings are the only thing keeping me going. I didnt know you were on this group. you ttc ur fifth?Click to expand...

I think I was unless Im thinking of a different group but Im sure of it Carly's name popped up when I was on here today I will need to look back. Im trying to get on here more than I used to as I never had the time to but I think its making the effort when the girls are napping. Yes ttc my fifth and unfortunately my last but I think I guess enough is enough. I had loads of problems after my youngest birth I was bleeding every day constant up until last cycle so Ive just finished my first what I can actually define and recognise as my period. I only bled one day at cd15 cycle that just passed it was a long one 50 days! 

So sorry bout the analysis :hugs: can anything be tried at home like vitamins etc to improve the result?


----------



## carlywarly

Aww bless you hun! Yep it was this thread - welcome back :) Poor you with the bleeding!! Omg sounds awful! Must have drained you too! Glad it's stopped for ya!


----------



## wantingagirl

carlywarly said:


> Aww bless you hun! Yep it was this thread - welcome back :) Poor you with the bleeding!! Omg sounds awful! Must have drained you too! Glad it's stopped for ya!

Thanks hunni, I thought it was this one I recognised you :thumbup: I think it was the combination of one shot of the depo (evil) plus Ive been off my anti-depressants for 4 months now and seemingly they can cause constant bleeding!

Ive made some lifestyle changes so Im hoping for a shorter normal cycle this month. Signs are looking good so far so FX but don't want to get my hopes up but also don't want a bloody 50 day cycle again!

xxx


----------



## fuschia

Well hello ladies!

Back from holiday- was lovely and revitalised now and ready to get cracking!

Sit with me - had shortest cycle since before I had dd of 27 days. If lp was 12 again then I oved cd 15 which is when I was in Alton towers. I did have a feeling mAybe that was case at time but thought unlikely considering it's been 17-20 lately!

So badly times bding but I think accupuncture may have caused this 

So it's back to accupuncture. Getting opks, and seeing if it happens again this cycle :)

Hope you are all well ! Any testing occurring soon? Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck with this cycle!


----------



## Tmb0047

Welcome back, wantingagirl! Was wondering where you had disappeared to?! We've got a couple new girls in the group :)

Emma - Sorry you O'd while on holiday without DH...but that's great for a timely day 15 ovulation! GL this cycle :)

Emma - Back from holidays I suppose. Hope you are getting in well. Did you have any luck getting your hands in that clomid it will you have to wait another cycle?

Shazney - Hope all is well with you :) Still praying for a little miracle for you and your OH! 

Carly - Did you cave and buy any tests yet? Are you feeling anything?

Barbie - Awaiting a post on the new princess :) Hope all went well!

Molgold - How you doing? Do you have a scan coming up right away?

Desi - Bet your are busy, busy with the upcoming move. Hope you are well?!

Afm - 18 weeks today, scan in 2 weeks time. Still planning on staying team yellow :)


----------



## laurac1988

CD1 over here. 
Didn't get hold of clomid. Dr isn't back in his office until Wednesday, so I will give it a go getting it on Wednesday, but its unlikely
posted the whole story on my blog


----------



## carlywarly

Hey everyone :) :hi:

Wanting, love the new profile pic. Very cute little people :) Fx it is a normal cycle for you indeed!

Welcome back Emma! Hope you had a great time and bloomin cycles eh? Figures too with not testing or temping eh?! Lol Hopefully you can get timings perfect this time! 

Laura thats poop about doc!! I can't work out how to get to your journal on my phone :/ Hope you do manage to get Clomid tho!

Glad to hear all is well Tmb! Exciting news about the scan!! Yay! So...you're not going to find out the sex! You're a better one than I!! I have no patience! Lmao. Good luck tho and looking forward to pics :)

Hope everyone else is ok! It gets very quiet sometimes :( lol

Afm: nowt to report ... bought asda test today (bad me) and deffo bfn :( Grrr wish I hadn't tested - on a downer now lol xx


----------



## fuschia

Hey Laura! How long into your cycle have u got till u can't start it this time?

Girls I have my blood test meant for cd 1-4 on wed (cd6) do I still go for it?

I was so sure I would have the test timed perfectly this time but my cycle was shorter which I'm happy about but these tests are taking forever to sort! Then I need to guess when I'll ov which could be cd 15 or could be as late as 20 again lol. 

I've booked acupuncture for thurs- if it's having a pos effect then I will keep at it!


----------



## fuschia

Carly sorry about bfn :( suck don't they. I did no tests this time as on holiday an i really think it is the way to go! 1 stress we don't need lol.

Ur temp today. Is looking good though! X


----------



## carlywarly

Hey :) Sorry I haven't a clue about the blood tests...hopefully one of the ladies will know :)

Temp was yesterday...back down to 36.8 this morning. Used the last of the 2 tests this am and bfn again. Will deffo wait for af now xx


----------



## fuschia

Sorry Carly :( I hope that changes for you. If not - then maybe next cycle will be lucky xx

Is everything else ok? I hope it's not getting you down too much? I'm in quite a good place at the mo... Feel like I've come out the other side from when I was getting so low but I feel for you . Xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Emma I was told the start is cycle test should be within days 2-6, but maybe best to check with your doc?

If I don't want to miss the month, I need to start clomid tomorrow. I'm hoping the Dr can call me and prescribe over the phone, then I'll have it in time to start tomorrow evening. But I'm doubtful. It may just have to wait until next cycle


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - When I did clomid, my options were cd3-7 or cd5-9. So if you can sneak in with your doctor before Friday then you should be okay :) Good luck!

Emma - Don't you have a walk in lab over there? Any time I need bloodwork done, we just pop in with our requisition forms between 8am and 12pm Monday to Friday. What a pain it must be trying to book specific dates! I'm sure cd6 is fine.....but Laura's right, maybe ring the doc to ask.

Carly - Sorry about the bfn. Your timing was decent this cycle....hopefully next cycle you can get donation timed for the day before O. Your O always seems to take it's sweet time after you get your donation.


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls!

Tmb, wow 18 weeks already! Yay for team yellow :)

Shaz, how are you doing? 

Emma, sorry you O'ed during your vacay.. but I am glad acupuncture is working great :) are you temping this cycle?

Carly, aw sorry for that BFN honey :hugs: test again! Oops, I guess I just need my POAS fix from you ladies :D

Laura, sorry that you haven't got clomid yet. Even I tried it, from cd 6-10. Let us know how that went. I loved you vacation pics :) glad you had a good time!

Wanting - hey welcome back. Where are you in your cycle?

Desi - how are things going? hope you are doing well :)

Barbie - I am guessing your lil princess must be home now :) Show us a pic and post about her!!

AFM, I got ill again, 2nd time in 3 weeks. I guess that's my 1st tri symptom - low immunity to flu. Anywho, I worked Saturday and doubly hard this week to compensate. I guess I should be thankful for no MS, or I wouldn't be able to hold up at work. I was away awhile bcos of it, hope to be able to check in sooner now!

Also, I booked my NT scan for 1st nov :) at a real good clinic where it is tough to get in at all :happydance: I will be just shy of 12 weeks then. I plan to tell my extended family and close friends then. And maybe work, if it continues to be hectic.


----------



## wantingagirl

having to get ready for work - to til midnight :(

Will catch up properly tomorrow :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Tmb0047 said:


> Welcome back, wantingagirl! Was wondering where you had disappeared to?! We've got a couple new girls in the group :)
> 
> Emma - Sorry you O'd while on holiday without DH...but that's great for a timely day 15 ovulation! GL this cycle :)
> 
> Emma - Back from holidays I suppose. Hope you are getting in well. Did you have any luck getting your hands in that clomid it will you have to wait another cycle?
> 
> Shazney - Hope all is well with you :) Still praying for a little miracle for you and your OH!
> 
> Carly - Did you cave and buy any tests yet? Are you feeling anything?
> 
> Barbie - Awaiting a post on the new princess :) Hope all went well!
> 
> Molgold - How you doing? Do you have a scan coming up right away?
> 
> Desi - Bet your are busy, busy with the upcoming move. Hope you are well?!
> 
> Afm - 18 weeks today, scan in 2 weeks time. Still planning on staying team yellow :)

hehe..... thanks hun. 4 kiddies to look after, not enough time in the day and also working 16 hours too :wacko: trying to make more time tho :thumbup:

yay to scan! Your stronger than me although I would love my last to be team yellow!



laurac1988 said:


> CD1 over here.
> Didn't get hold of clomid. Dr isn't back in his office until Wednesday, so I will give it a go getting it on Wednesday, but its unlikely
> posted the whole story on my blog




carlywarly said:


> Hey everyone :) :hi:
> 
> Wanting, love the new profile pic. Very cute little people :) Fx it is a normal cycle for you indeed!
> 
> Welcome back Emma! Hope you had a great time and bloomin cycles eh? Figures too with not testing or temping eh?! Lol Hopefully you can get timings perfect this time!
> 
> Laura thats poop about doc!! I can't work out how to get to your journal on my phone :/ Hope you do manage to get Clomid tho!
> 
> Glad to hear all is well Tmb! Exciting news about the scan!! Yay! So...you're not going to find out the sex! You're a better one than I!! I have no patience! Lmao. Good luck tho and looking forward to pics :)
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok! It gets very quiet sometimes :( lol
> 
> Afm: nowt to report ... bought asda test today (bad me) and deffo bfn :( Grrr wish I hadn't tested - on a downer now lol xx

Carly sorry for the bfn, whats happening today?

cd13 and got a nearly positive opk whereas last month 50 days will post pic. 



fuschia said:


> Hey Laura! How long into your cycle have u got till u can't start it this time?
> 
> Girls I have my blood test meant for cd 1-4 on wed (cd6) do I still go for it?
> 
> I was so sure I would have the test timed perfectly this time but my cycle was shorter which I'm happy about but these tests are taking forever to sort! Then I need to guess when I'll ov which could be cd 15 or could be as late as 20 again lol.
> 
> I've booked acupuncture for thurs- if it's having a pos effect then I will keep at it!

I think it is up to cd6 but I would double check been so long since I had bloods done. 



MolGold said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Tmb, wow 18 weeks already! Yay for team yellow :)
> 
> Shaz, how are you doing?
> 
> Emma, sorry you O'ed during your vacay.. but I am glad acupuncture is working great :) are you temping this cycle?
> 
> Carly, aw sorry for that BFN honey :hugs: test again! Oops, I guess I just need my POAS fix from you ladies :D
> 
> Laura, sorry that you haven't got clomid yet. Even I tried it, from cd 6-10. Let us know how that went. I loved you vacation pics :) glad you had a good time!
> 
> Wanting - hey welcome back. Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Desi - how are things going? hope you are doing well :)
> 
> Barbie - I am guessing your lil princess must be home now :) Show us a pic and post about her!!
> 
> AFM, I got ill again, 2nd time in 3 weeks. I guess that's my 1st tri symptom - low immunity to flu. Anywho, I worked Saturday and doubly hard this week to compensate. I guess I should be thankful for no MS, or I wouldn't be able to hold up at work. I was away awhile bcos of it, hope to be able to check in sooner now!
> 
> Also, I booked my NT scan for 1st nov :) at a real good clinic where it is tough to get in at all :happydance: I will be just shy of 12 weeks then. I plan to tell my extended family and close friends then. And maybe work, if it continues to be hectic.

Thanks hun..... Im cd13 at the min and its dragging :haha:

yay congrats hun and everyone else!

My opk
 



Attached Files:







photo (11).jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shazney22

wantingagirl said:


> shazney22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I lost this group somehow am I still ok on here? Is anyone still ttc? xx
> 
> hey welcome sure ur still welcome on here, me and OH are still ttc a year this month but may have to look at other options due to OH sperm analysis being zilch. psychic readings are the only thing keeping me going. I didnt know you were on this group. you ttc ur fifth?Click to expand...
> 
> I think I was unless Im thinking of a different group but Im sure of it Carly's name popped up when I was on here today I will need to look back. Im trying to get on here more than I used to as I never had the time to but I think its making the effort when the girls are napping. Yes ttc my fifth and unfortunately my last but I think I guess enough is enough. I had loads of problems after my youngest birth I was bleeding every day constant up until last cycle so Ive just finished my first what I can actually define and recognise as my period. I only bled one day at cd15 cycle that just passed it was a long one 50 days!
> 
> So sorry bout the analysis :hugs: can anything be tried at home like vitamins etc to improve the result?Click to expand...

no idea if there are vitamins he takes a conception tablet every day for months doesnt seem to be much use


----------



## shazney22

hey MolGold Im fine dreamt my AF was coming on a few days ago am due on thurs but gonna wait it out, then last night I dreamt I had a positive pregnancy test so confused but says on dreams that means a new change so hopefully a new home would be good lol

how are you? aww not long till ur 12 week scan am desperate to be preggers as my mum never went to the scan with my DD lol
For some reason I just feel it would be nice for my mum to go to one scan instead of my OH haha I can daydream, could always book a private 3d scan with him or mum lol 
hope your doing well xx


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies ! Thanks for your opinions on my blood test. 

TMb it would be great to be able to come along any time and get a blood test but it doesn't work like that :( it's appointment only and the nurse appointments are booked weeks in advance . One man today was asked by nurse to book a second appointment for a weeks time and soonest he could get is 2 weeks today!

I need to book cd 22 test too. Might try 23 or 24 to be on safe side in case it's not cd 15 after all! 

Hope u all ok. 

Carly any more testing?

Wanting- fingers crossed for ov soon ! 
Shazney - interesting dreams! I hope they mean something exiting !

Laura- hope that u are having more luck with doctors x

Mol- hope u are feeling better x


----------



## carlywarly

Ooh excellent wantingagirl!! Go for it n fx for a bfp! Deffo a more normal cycle for you it looks like! Great stuff :)

Shaz! Fx you get that bfp :)

Emma, good luck with the tests! :) also good luck getting your bfp this cycle too :D Nope no more testing gor me - waiting it out x


----------



## carlywarly

Af arrived this morning :( Hope everyone is ok! X


----------



## fuschia

Hi Carly - sorry about af. But u know where u stand now and can move on to next cycle :)
Are you ok ?

I had accupuncture yesterday for 2nd time-would you consider trying anything like that? I was listening to a cd by zita west about relaxing and visualisation called getting pregnant naturally - maybe something like that would be beneficial ? I think I might buy it for myself and it's quite relaxing and I figure that's gotta help! I realised just how in relaxed I probably am ! When I conceived dd I was a lot more relaxed as a person and laid back- prob cos I didn't have the worries of raising a child correctly on my mind!

I don't mean to be annoying but just in case u feel like you want to try something diff xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun :) I'm not going to try next cycle and in fact I am going to look for another donor instead. I wasn't laid back when ttc Isaac either - I was stressed and neurotic. Also symptom spotted like crazy lol. I'm going to start b6 I think - lp is only 11-12 days so if I can make it longer I will. It used to be 13-14.

Hope the acupuncture works for you hun, and the cd! :) xx

Ps...you're not annoying lol


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry Carly! :-(

Emma I'm thinking of trying one of those CDs. Hoping it will help me relax about most things as generally I'm a pretty wound up person. Going to be fertility show next weekend and apparently Zita West is there so hopefully some of her products will be too


----------



## shazney22

Sorry Carly, AF is due on for me today or up to Monday or Wednesday at latest, if it doesn't come on Monday am gonna have to test as ave a night out. 

Who is zita west? Where can you get the CDs? This sounds very beneficial 

How are you laura and Emma?

Tmb - how are you feeling?

Barbie girl - hope to hear from you soon

And all the other ladies please keep us updated hope yous are all ok  xxx


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls!

Shaz, hun I truly believe your BFP dream will come true :)

Emma, I really do think that the month we BD'ed twice only, and were busy with FIL was the BFP month. So it isn't the stress, its the TTCing stress that needs to be alleviated. :)

Laura, you don't come across as anything but a positive person with a great sense of humor :) How are you?

Carly sorry for AF :| she sucks!

Desi, how are you doing? happi Diwali!

Yes I agree we are all waiting to hear from Barbie :) But I am sure she must be settling in 

Tmb how are you?

AFM nothing new to report - except I am having to come to work after cancelling a pre applied leave, when Ive got cold / backaches and its the festive season(Diwali) and no ones at work except the pregnant person who needs a break! *rant over*

That aside, everything at home seems to be picking up finally after FILs illness. I'd say uneventful is good!


----------



## fuschia

Morning ladies!

Zits west is a lady who is a fertility specialist I believe. She does acupuncture and nutrition . My acupuncturist is affiliated to her- I think there is a special course to complete . The CDs are available on Amazon I think but you can also download from I tunes.

I have taken a couple of temps so far as I would like to know when I ov this cycle but also got the opks going so nothing to report yet but shall see if I ov early or not! I have a stinking cold so not sure how that would affect things.

How are you all anyway? 

Carly- have u been hunting for another donor?

Xx


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies,

where are you all? The thread seems so slow. Hope lifes is treating everyone great!

I have been feeling dead tired and have had a late bout of nausea this week!Nausea hitting at 11.5 weeks is really unheard of, apparently. Anyway, some days its better and I am hoping week 13 will bring relief.

Also, I cant wait for my NT scan on Saturday. I will put up pics for you ladies once I am back from the clinic.

XX


----------



## Tmb0047

Hi ladies :wave:

It's been quiet in here....guess everyone is still in the boring part of their cycle.

Fuschia - Looks like you're about ready to O. Have you and DH been getting your BD on :wink:

Carly - How is new donor search going? If you find one on time will you give it a go this cycle? I think trying out some new swimmers is a good idea! 

Laura - How about you? How's things? How is your cycle panning out thus far? Been reading your journal/blog to keep somewhat up to date :)

Shazney - Where are you at? If I recall correctly, you had a test date set....did AF stay away?

Desi and Molgold - How are things progressing with you?

Barbie - Still awaiting your update!

Afm - Scan today! 3pm my time. I will update late tonight or some time tomorrow :)


----------



## fuschia

Mol can't believe your nearly 12 weeks already - hope that nausea subsides - I know it's not pleasant !


Tmb hhow did the scan go? 

I thought I was getting somewhere with opks but this am was barely there- so not sure what's going on with ov here!
Xx


----------



## shazney22

Tmb how was your scan? 

AFM - AF came on tuesday, but I am getting further forward trying to help my OH find out what is going on and booking tests. He is either going to enquire and phone up next month or december and see a urilogist so heres hoping its another small step forward. I think I need to stay away from these psychic readings as one said we wouldnt have one as she interpreted a card because I have one already but then said she wasnt ruiling about a pregnancy dont know what to believe anymore, totally cried my eyes out after that.


----------



## carlywarly

Awww sorry shaz hun!! Ignore the psychic reading...you're on the right path with oh persuing the test route! Fx it helps loads :)

Emma, hope the opks are starting to show a line :) fx you ov soon!

Tmb how was the scan hun? Did you remain team yellow?! :D

Afm: finges crossed we have a new donor! Due to ov on my Birthday so will see what happens :) xx


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies - Shaz that's brill news about oh making that step :). I understand you being upset but don't foget the other readings you had that were positive - it's quite dangerous getting lots of readings as when you hear what you don't want to- it's horrible and it doesn't mean anything- only you are in charge of your future :) . 

Carly- great news you have found a new donor! Are you happier with him? Has he done it before? Did you let old donor down gently?

Got a positive opk this morning :) xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - So happy that this cycle is a go! Hope this donor has super swimmers for you :)

Fuschia - Yay for positive OPK!

Shazney - Very glad to read that your oh will check out some options. That's great as you never know what may help :)

AFM - Scan went great :) Baby was measuring 2 days behind which I completely okay with since my last baby was 9lbs (hoping for anything smaller this time!). Even if we had wanted to know the sex, baby was asleep and cross legged and not willing to let us peak! So we are remaining team yellow :)

Hope everyone else is doing okay?!


----------



## carlywarly

Yay Tmb that's wonderful news!!! :) So glad everything went perfect! Do you have a preference gender wise or you gonna try con us with the whole 'I don't mind as long as he/she is healthy' cop out?! Haha ;)

& Thank you hun, I hope so too! Lol xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Haha....funny enough, I don't care either way (I've always wanted a specific sex each time thus far) but this time I have good reasons to want either! I boy would be great as then my 2 year old and new baby will share a room (for the first while either way, my 10 year old and 2 year old will be sharing). A girl would be nice because my first daughter is from my ex so I'd be interested to see what a baby girl between my current DH and I would look like :) I go back and forth on which I would prefer!


----------



## carlywarly

Awww lovely :) Well you know it's definitely one or the other ;) haha x


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies,

Great that you got a new donor carly :) FX!

Shaz don't get too down about the psychic :) I hope you get you lucky rainbow baby soon!

good to hear about your scan Tmb - and one more person I know staying yellow :)

Sanjan, Barbie, Emma how have you been?

My NT scan went mostly great. Heartbeat at 164, nasal bone seen, No visible anomalies. My doctor was concerned about the nuchal fold being 2.3 mm ( anything above 2.5mm is in the risk zone) which is the upper limit of normal range.

Anyhow, blood results on Wednesday should confirm the odds for any probable anomalies - I hope the odds are good :)


----------



## carlywarly

Awww Mol that's fabulous news about the scan!! :) Fx the bloods come back fine - I'm sure they will!! Going so fast for you guys. X


----------



## fuschia

Great news about the scans guys :) team yellow is so exciting- I don't know If I could ever do it!

I went for a private scan at 16weeka to find out about dd!

I'm a little disappointed this am. I had 2 days of positive opks and I expected a temp rise this am but no such thing. Been woken at 4.30 the last few days so that maybe affecting it but I'd still expect the general trend to be there but my temps are pretty low! Opk has turned negative this am but still a noticeable line so I guess I just hope ov will be today! 

I felt quite a lot going on on the right hand side yest and I was chuffed I thought I might be feeling ovulation but perhaps not ! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

I usually ovulate two days after first +OPK, so fingers crossed it'll be tomorrow xx


----------



## fuschia

Thanks Laura :) hopefully !! Hope you are ok - been reading through ur journal this morning to see why you been up to! Now Ive gotta read your blog! 

I have my 7dpo blood test booked for a week tomorrow so if I ov today it actually won't be bad timing in the end! Xx


----------



## fuschia

You were right Laura! Got a nice big rise this am so I hope it stays :) 

Your blog is great btw- very interesting read . I also can't belive the bagel shop- that would get me down so I cant imagine how it made you feel after your loss :(. What a naive initiative! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Fab rise! The bagel shop naffed me off a lot. Hopefully they will reply to my email


----------



## carlywarly

Deffo a fab rise!! :) Well timed BDing too! You n hubby been busy girl hahaha :sex: fx tightly for you! Planning on holding out testing again? X


----------



## MolGold

Great news on the rise Emma :) FX FX!

Hope AF is treating you well Carly :)

Lauras blog is so great. I can barely keep up with BnB but I am thinking of a preganancy journal. I used to write a blog (fiction mostly) and edit my earlier companys weekly magazine. Those days are past but I want to start somewhere again.
You close to Oing Laura?


----------



## wantingagirl

12dpo lots of lines on tests after time limit :blush:

Waiting for af :growlmad:

Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Haha Mol af better not be treating me to anything!! Lol!! Now cd13. Due to get an opk within the next 5 days or so (hoping sunday as booked donor for monday lol)

Good idea about the journal! Go for it girl :D


----------



## carlywarly

Ooh you posted same time wanting!! Eek fx they are bfps hun!!! X


----------



## MolGold

Sorry Carly I saw the Chart which you haven't updated so I got misled :| Oopsie! 

Wanting I had that at 8dpo - lines AFTER the time limit. Come 10DPO and I got my BFP :) FX girl!

AFM, Just quickly dropping in to say my blood work came in, and the results are - LOW RISK! :happydance:

The baby has 1/12000 (.01%) chance of downs and 1/54500 (.000~1%) risk of Edwards :) Thats really better than I thought! Phew, what a relief!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats mol xxx

Superhero donor isn't back until cd20, so I'm praying I get +OPK after that. It's usually cd18-28 but has only been earlier that cd20 twice ever. Opks negative at present

And Thankyou for the blog compliments  I enjoy writing it


----------



## carlywarly

Awh mol that's fabulous news!!! Yay now kick back and you can relax some :D xx

Laura fx tightly opk is pos after cd20!! Xx


----------



## shazney22

Congrats Mols glad the scans went well :)

How are you Carly? Are u going for a new donor then?

How are you Laura? You ovulate really late in your cycle but then I suppose I have had a late 16 day ovulation once, Im usually ovulation day 11/12 to 14 but it can vary. 

How are you fuschia? thats cool you went for a private scan at 16 weeks. where are you in your cycle?

How are you keeping tmb and wantingagirl and any other ladies I have missed hope your well?

AFM - Im on cycle day 9, need to buy some cheap ovulation sticks as I only have a few left, had a normal af week for a change instead of it being days long.


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies!

Mol- fantastic results! That's so reassuring :)

Laura- I hope timing isn't an issue for you! But I also hope you aren't waitig too long this cycle!

Carly- I plan not to test again!! It's better that way but this cycle I do have some Internet cheapies in the house so that may influence me but I hate them as my eyes genuinely hurt after staring at them so long!!

Wanting- I hope those lines are start of positive for you!

Shaz - good luck with your cycle ! I am cd 20 and I believe that I am around 1dpo!

Had accupuncture again today and I'm listening to zita west cd when I can too for relaxation xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks ladies :thumbup:

I don't think they are tho all out of time limit very unlucky to have so many Evaps :growlmad: I'm either 11 or 12 dpo so guess will know by my temps tomorrow. 

Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Hey Shaz :) Good luck! Great news about af being normal too - going in the right direction for sure :)

Emma good for you wanting to hold out again :) I haven't bought any tests again but my cb smileys come with 2 cheapies. Not a good thing for me lol. Really hope I can resist testing! 

Wanting, it is extremely unlucky to get so many evaps...that's why I'm hoping they are picking up hcg - just not straight away. Fx


----------



## Tmb0047

Reading along....keeping an eye on you all :)


----------



## laurac1988

Also reading ladies  Wishing the best for everyone

Just bored of TTC now so trying to ignore it as much as possible. I'm doing a daily OPK and that's it. Expecting + in about three days


----------



## fuschia

Carly love the new pic - I hope I can resist testing too!

Had a dream about getting a really obviously positive cheapy and showing dh! lol it's weird cos I barely thought about ttc yesterday but I guess it never leaves does it.


Laura - yeah there's more to life than ttc and I think I've realised that it's not healthy to have it as your main focus- that doesn't mean we don't give ourselves best chance - just that we need to live our life to the full in the mean time!

I saw when I read your journal about all our disney plans next year- we are actually in process of arranging a disney cruise in May- excited much!?


----------



## fuschia

Wanting - any news? Xx


----------



## MolGold

Thanks ladies!

FX for good timimg to you, Carly, laura, Shaz and Emma!

Yay for Disney plans :) I so need a holiday, but work! I am trying to catch up here but falling behind


----------



## fuschia

How are we all?

I'm just in early part of two- blood test 8 dpo.

Went to Asda today and it was like it was pregnant lady day! Everywhere I turned was a massive beautiful bump of baby! 

Do I did what anyone would do and turned it into a positive by getting some good sniffs in as they walked past... That's Standard behaviour right? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Fx hun

I'm just really bored of ttc now. Forgive me if I go quiet. I'm bored and disillusioned. We are going to try every month, but I don't intend to give it a huge amount of thought


----------



## carlywarly

Hi everyone :) Wanting, what happened with tests hun?

Aw mol hope you get a break soon! You need one!!

Laura I know what you mean hun and it's good you still stop by. 

Emma, good luck with blood tests and fingers super crossed for you! I lol'd at the thought of you sniffing random preggy ladies haha! Ps....well done for making it a positive :) 

Shaz, what cd are you now hun? Good luck this cycle too.

Tmb hope everything is going well with you hun, the time is still flying by!

Barbie, how did everything go? How is your bundle of joy? :)

Afm: new donor let us down last min, but our previous donor helped us out :) I'm grateful for that,as I didn't really want to miss a cycle. Tests have been very annoying though as smileys haven't been positive yet! I ran out of cheapies a few days ago but they were close to positive then...gonna keep temping to see what happens but the donation may have been in vain :/

Hope everyone is doing well over all xx


----------



## fuschia

Carly- what a shame donor let you down! Is that it now with him? Has he pulled out?

Is there a possibility of a follow up donation of you get a positive smiley soon?

Shazney and wanting - are you still popping in? How are you doing ?!

I had my blood test today! Got a last min cancellation so that's good as I think it's 7dpo. Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Hey hon, great news about the blood test!! :)

No, I don't think that's it with the new donor, he said work meant working away. Also said that he'll help next cycle with no travel expenses but we'll see how that goes lol.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya everyone :flower:

I try as much as I can with 4 kids :haha:

I'm here cd5 sorry I didn't update sooner I was super annoyed with the witch. 

How is everyone? 

When is the next donor date happening Carly? 

I'm using my new advanced cbfm this month since I actually got a 28 day cycle! 

Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - Too bad the new donor had to work but so happy the old donor helped you out :) I hope you get a nice spike tomorrow and won't need to be getting a second donation (although it wouldn't hurt either way!).

Laura - I love it when you post, but understand when you're quiet :) Glad you have your journal so we can peak in on you.

Wanting - Sorry about the witch! GL with the new monitor this cycle. How was it when TTC the last times? Fast or did you struggle? 

Mol and Desi - We need to sprinkle our dust in this group and get another BFP :)

Fuschia - Yay for cd7 bloods. I'm excited to here what your progesterone level comes in at! :) I also had a good laugh at you sniffing the pregnant ladies! Hehe

Shazney - Hope you are well :)

AFM - Yes, time is flying now that I'm passed the 1/2 way point. I want you ladies to tell me if I'm over bearing or making any of you sad or uncomfortable. I try to keep it quiet on the pregnancy talk because I know it's a sensitive topic. There's a few things I haven't shared the past couple weeks....my SIL who lives in out town had her baby on the 4th. I sweet baby girl :) Kind of makes me lean toward wanting a girl as they will be such good buddies! Also, baby is moving a lot more now. DH got to feel it the other night, and my oldest DS got to feel it last night :) I've posted a pic in my pregnancy group at 20 weeks showing how big I'm getting. I like the ladies in my pregnancy group, but I feel closer to you all :)


----------



## shazney22

Hi ladies,

Im fine just kept busy as usual I am on cycle day 16 so will see what happens. awaiting OH to book consultation app hopefully next month then take it from there, just popping in really.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies

Just wanted to drop in and update you all - i had an episode of bright red bleed on monday. I went to my doc immidiately, who sent me for an scan. Baby's doing fine, but I have a definite layer of subchrionic (internal) bleed or SCH. If that increases, it could be dangerouss. I have a follow up in 2 weeks and in the meanwhile, bedrest and no sex (ha!). 
Though this is at an inconvenient time, and loss of pay, i am giong though with it and just hoping lil one is ok in there. I would not frequent BnB so much I think. Hope to catch up soon.
XX

Edit: sorry for the typos. :|


----------



## shazney22

Hey Mol hope everything turns out ok for u and ur baby.

I had a dream someone asked me if I was having anymore and I said no that's gonna be impossible with a sad face as some pregnant woman was in a shop.

The next night my daughter had a dream that I had a baby in my tummy and I had a wee boy and she was holding it. I wanna believe a pregnancy will happen but this journey just seems long and winding like a road lol I need more hope but then I also dreamed af came on lol so only god knows really 

Does anyone know much about dreams?


----------



## fuschia

Oh Mol that must be scary :( baby is ok though and that's the important thing.

No matter how inconvenient you rest and rest!!!

Shaz- bless u it's constantly on your mind isn't it in subconscious as well. But sounds like u and other half are making progress - that's excellent.

Caved and tested !! Bfn 8dpo on Internet cheapie xx


----------



## laurac1988

glad baby is ok Mol xxx

I'm the only one in here still TTC number 1 these days aren't I?


----------



## fuschia

Laura I think you are right yes but I hope that does not make you feel like you dont fit in here!

I think back to the day I started this thread and you were the first reply when we were both on cd1 together!

As usual this is the bit of the whole cycle I struggle with the most! Ovulation been and gone - nothing more I can do - feeling like its not worked again and period (hopefully) a few days off still!

Bit rubbish but hey life goes on!

Hope all you ladies are ok x

Carly did you get another donation?


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah was just me and you for a bit.
I'm still waiting to ovulate. I don't even know if I will bother. I'm pretty sure that by the time my eggs pop, they are a bit old and manky. The fact that the one bfp I've had came from a cd20 ovulation helps prove this. I'm not sure. We may take a break because this is getting silly now. I just want a baby. Any baby.


----------



## fuschia

I had not thought if that is how it works?

Do you mean that the later the ovulation - ie the longer it takes for the egg to get to the part where is pops ( get me with my scientific terms lol) the older and less quality the egg? 

I havent really thought about that - I prefer ovulating earlier because... well its less time to wait! When I conceived dd - mycycles were 27 days so I was prob ovulating around day 14 ish


----------



## laurac1988

Not necessarily. I've been reading and apparently with SOME ladies (not all) who ovulate late, the egg matures a few days before it is released, so it is already basically no good by the time it is released. Thus, the sperm can't fertilise it at all. 
In most women the egg is released as soon as it is mature, so it is able to be fertilised.

I don't know for sure that this is my issue, but 18 cycles ovulating late and nothing and then the one cycle I ovukated early was when we conceived squishy. My dr thinks it's just a coincidence but I would be willing to bet that if clomid makes me ovulate earlier, pregnancy will be fairly easy to achieve because my eggs will be better quality


----------



## fuschia

Well makes sense anyhow!

xx


----------



## laurac1988

Indeed. So I wonder if it's even worth trying without clomid


----------



## fuschia

Well - what have you got to lose? xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - I'd still give it a go this cycle as you just never know. I know my situation is very different than yours as my cycles had no regularity to then, but I conceived my 1st on a 70+ cycle and my 2nd on a 100+ long cycle. Third took 4 rounds of fertility meds, 4th (ended in loss) was 1 quick round of meds, then this little miracle was conceived naturally off the shortest naturally cycle if my life which was a CD25 ovulation. I think it just goes to show that each and every egg is different, no matter what day ovulation is. I would get a donation just to give it your all and if it doesn't work then at least you know the clomid coming soon and will possibly be popping out multiple juicy eggs each month :) 

Fuschia - Did you test again? The end of the TWW is always the hardest, followed by the start of the new cycle. 

I am hoping and praying for you ladies (including Carly and Shaz and wanting). I'm sticking around until you all have babies in your arms. And if you leave the group, not going to lie, I'll most likely become a stalker! Haha

Mol - Hope bed rest is treating you well and that bleeding has stopped. My SIL (who just had her little girl) had a huge bleed at 16 weeks. Clots and tons of blood....they never diagnosed it, but it never happened again and the pregnancy continued normally. Praying for the same outcome for you :)


----------



## fuschia

TMB - I did test this morning yes! It was a bfn - I knew i shouldnt have bought the preseed that came with all the free internet cheapies!

I found myself thinking this morning whether I should just throw them away!

Bottom line is - if I miss my period I will go and buy a better test! They just hurt my eyes as I am willing for there to be a line!

xx


----------



## fuschia

I called my surgery to ask for my blood test results.

She said ' results are satisfactory - no further action required' 

Considering the blood test was a specific 'day 21' Im guessing that probably means my progesterone is of normal level?! Anyway there was nothing more she could tell me - so now onto the taks of getting a doctors appointment - there are NO pre bookable appointments available so I will ring up each day to try and get an 'on the day ' appointment which in my experience isnt easy but I will see how I go!

xx


----------



## laurac1988

Go down there and get them to print your results. Then you'll be able to see the numbers at least


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - I agree with Laura, go get a print out. I'd be curious to know the exact number for progesterone. I've ovulated with a low number of 5 and a high number of 49! I think they use two different measurement types (not sure if your the same as us on this side of the earth). Crazy how much it can very! I'm so glad to hear that the number is satisfactory though :)


----------



## fuschia

I asked if they could give me some detail and she said I need to see a doctor to get any more info. 
So I wouldhave though they can't give me a print out ? But the doc should be able to!

I want one to show my acupuncturist and in case I need it for fertility clinic too xx


----------



## laurac1988

They can't refuse you a print out. They can refuse to interpret the numbers or answer any questions, but they can't refuse to print it out for you


----------



## fuschia

Perhaps I can go in and ask then? I'll try and get appointment with dr in an and if not I'll try and get print out.

The way she said it made me think that she couldn't even access the numbers - like that was all she could see.


----------



## MolGold

Hey
Here I was saying that I won't log on. But I'm checking on through my phone! Lol.

Emma you should definitely go get your report.

Laura I thought that later ovulation doesn't effect egg quality. I've never ov'd before cd21. In my case the hcg helped out because I probably had small blockages, but I only ovulated on cd21 I think. And yes I agree you should try now as well. A lot of ladies get lucky before their medicated cycles :) fx!


----------



## laurac1988

In some ladies it can affect the quality. I don't knows for sure that I am one of them, but I have a feeling I am

I have no idea when I will ovulate anyway. My normal + is between cd20 and cd26 and I've had nothing. Might be an anovulatory cycle


----------



## carlywarly

Hey all!!! :) Flip I've missed so much!!

Tmb it's lovely you can feel little one now! And that the rest of the family can share it with you :) I had an anterior placenta with Isaac so I didn't feel movement til quite late on! Congrats on your sils new addition too. Halfway...wow! I love hearing what's going on with you and the pregnancy so please don't hold back :)

Awh Mol!! So glad bubba is fine!! Hope the (big words you used) buggers off and stops scaring you! I had a few bleeding episodes when I was expecting Isaac. Good luck with the follow up :)

Emma, glad the results were good! That should hopefully ease some part of your psyche? Lay one thing to rest. Hope you get a doc appt soon so they can explain the results to you :) Really hope you get that long awaited bfp this cycle hun xx

Laura, I think you should keep trying even without clomid. There could be a few reasons about why/when you conceived squishy....I'm sure your rainbow isn't far away hunny. We seem to be mirroring each other this cycle though! I never got a smile on opks but had a donation anyway (as cheapies were pretty dark before I ran out of those). Been temping and thought I'd ovulated....until this morning! Grrrr :( I don't think I should have taken those b6 vitamins. Probably gonna be an anovulatory cycle. Hope yours isn't though, and good luck this cycle! Fx for a +opk real soon for you :)

Shaz, good luck this cycle hun! Hope your daughter's dream comes true for you!! :)

Wanting, sorry about af! Horrible witch. Fx this cycle xx

Hope everyone is okay? Those I've missed too!


----------



## laurac1988

We will try so long as a +opk shows up at some point. I'm also using b complex this cycle so I wonder whether that's the cause. I don't want to stop it at the moment, but we shall see.

Sorry your cycle is messing you around


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies - my results were - progesterone 68.8 at 7dpo.

FSh was 7.1 on day 6. I don't know what that is but my acupuncturist said its good to be under 10. 
Lots of other things they tested for on the day 6 like amaemia, thyroid, prolactin all fine . So there we go- all is working as it should! Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Eeeee well that's all great news! Surely just means it's only a matter of time hun? :)


----------



## fuschia

Yeah I hope so!

Unless it means that there is something stopping sperm meeting egg in the first place! Either way - no more will be unveiled until we either get that bfp - or go to private clinic for further tests xx


----------



## fuschia

Ladies I'm getting a line I think on ic. Obv could evap ( most likely ) but it's more than I've had before x


----------



## fuschia

The first pic was taken 1st- so at about 3 mins approx - it was still not clear.

The second picture was taken at approx the 10 minute mark. Now I look at them on the computer I am doubting myself. I did take 2 other pics as well between these two .

Honest opinions ladies?
 



Attached Files:







2nd.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6









10 minsish.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fuschia

This one was taken at 5 mins and at the time was the first point I felt I could see something maybe.... but again now I think I might be nuts xx Im sure all this over the last 16 months has worsened my eye sight lol
 



Attached Files:







2nd.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## laurac1988

Looks like my first bfp! Fingers crossed it becomes a bit clearer soon


----------



## fuschia

Thanks so much Laura I appreciate you supporting me when I can see how deflated your feeling on your journal xx

The test now has an obvious line and is pink . Well that was an hour after I took it though- in so wary to think it could be. I'll be out soon and I'm going to get a frer if I can find one to rest my mind either way xx


----------



## fuschia

Ladies I got my bfp - i have a strong positive result on a frer and a 'pregnant 1-2' on a clearblue . Havent told a soul - hasn't sunk in- but you ladies are so important to me and my journey that I had to come on and tell you while I'm still in te bathroom. I can't believe it xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Yaaaaay congrats Emma! Xxx


----------



## MolGold

OMG congrats Emma , what a great news!! Wow I am so happy for you, all your patience and resilience payed off! :hugs: You deserve every happiness :D
Yay!!

Post a BFP pic , sooon!!


----------



## fuschia

Thank you very much ladies- your words genuinely mean a lot!

Here are my pics from earlier - I have since done another IC which is looking a lot better ... so I think it might be official ! I am convinced!

It was so funny telling hubby - he was in genuine disbelief - he thought I was playing a trick and seeing his reaction! He kept saying 'seriously?? ' we are in disbelief over here lol

xx
 



Attached Files:







CB.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4









Frer.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantingagirl

Brilliant news! My hubby never believes it til,he sees the words!!!

I can't remember who asked the question with my others my son took 18 months roughly then with the next pregnancy was about 15 months then a miscarriage then another 8-9 months later with Olivia and then Erin was a surprise 10 weeks after Olivia's birth xx


----------



## shazney22

Congratulations Emma


----------



## fuschia

Thank you very much ladies ;) xxxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Oh my goodness! I go away for the weekend and look what I miss! Congrats, Emma :) I am so happy and excited for you!!! May you have a happy, healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Tmb0047

How is everyone this Monday?!

Afm - The family and I took a road trip this weekend. My eldest had his very first hockey tournament and we had a lot of fun. Happy to be home now though...three kids in a hotel room all weekend can sure wear you out! Lol....Had a good sleep last night, so feeling a little refreshed this morning :)

Laura - Any sign of that elusive OPK? How many more days of work?

Carly - You're having an off cycle to, aren't you? Any sign of O yet?

Shaz - How are you doing today? Anything new to report?

Desi -Seems you've disappeared....hope you are well :)

Mol - How are you holding up? Are things looking/feeling better?


----------



## shazney22

Hey tmb nothing new to report all boring af due on 21st or 25th depending on the cycle considering giving up ttc to be honest


----------



## laurac1988

Opk is still missing! I've pretty much written off this cycle, but it's ok. Means by the next cycle I'll be that little bit healthier. I've lost 14lbs this cycle through healthy eating, so fingers crossed that will keep coming off. Healthier Laura = healthier reproductive organs


----------



## fuschia

Laura - I see since your post that you have had your donation so that's great!

Also the weights loss is wonderful! Isn't it a lovely feeling when you we enough have lost weight and all on your own too - not at the mercy of some silt strict diet!

I have been doing the same lately - I have lost 7lb in last 2 weeks and plan to keep doing what I am doing which like you is just making healthier choices ! My acupuncturist helped a lot As she is a nutritionist - I am going to be sending her an email of great thanks ! I believe it is her that has tipped the balance here one way or another and helped me xxx


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- thank you very much ! Still such early days an I'm now moving to the paranoia part that everything will be ok but I am so happy that we actually have conceived as I was beginning to think we wouldn't be able to !

Only issue now is that we have some dilemmas about our holiday.

We booked for May knowing in the event I got pregnant I would still be able to fly . But we did not check the rules of the disney cruise we booked which says no pregnant ladies after 24 week ( I hope to be 28 by then ). So we now have to decide what to do!

We can move the holiday and lose no money as they have been kind enough to offer this due to the circumstances but I am feeling really uncomfortable making these decisions when it's so early .

in order to still go on a cruise we would be movin holiday to beginning of feb ! It feels like such an extreme change!


----------



## laurac1988

I would move it to feb. No point missing out


----------



## fuschia

Your right Laura - wish I wasn't faced with making decisions when I'm so eArly and feeling very cautious ! Xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I would change it anyway. My rationale is always seize the day. You'll be too oregnant to go, so might as well switch it to feb. Even if something does go wrong, at least you'll have your holiday sooner. I have everything crossed that it will be a happy and healthy 9 months for you xx


----------



## fuschia

Thanks Laura - you're making me well up ! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Xxxxxx


----------



## Tmb0047

I agree with Laura....may as well switch it! We've had enough loss in this group so I'm feeling all will be well with you (and any other little ones created in the coming months!)

Laura - Glad that OPK finally graced you with its appearance and so glad you got SHD over :) Are you temping to confirm O or just leaving it?


----------



## wantingagirl

I would switch to February too! 

Shazney sorry you feel this way hope your ok?

I got my first high day on the monitor cycle day 12 :thumbup:getting pains in tummy back and legs. 

I will be getting hubby's wellman conception vitamins on eBay next month 10.99 for a pack in boots!


----------



## laurac1988

Tmb0047 said:


> I agree with Laura....may as well switch it! We've had enough loss in this group so I'm feeling all will be well with you (and any other little ones created in the coming months!)
> 
> Laura - Glad that OPK finally graced you with its appearance and so glad you got SHD over :) Are you temping to confirm O or just leaving it?

Eurgh, no. No point temping. I hate it and it just stresses me out. 

WAG - hope your ov is timely x


----------



## fuschia

Thanks or he advice ladies- if I can I'm going to see if I can hold off changing anything until we have an early scan as I might feel a bit more comfortable then- gonna get hubby to find out how much time we have !
I think 7 weeks is the earliest you can hear a heartbeat ? That would be amazing .

Wanting sounds good - get bding!

Laura - looks like your donation was well timed- are you considering asking for a second maybe tomorrow to give higher chance ?


----------



## laurac1988

Heartbeat should be visible between 6 and 7 weeks 
nope, because it wont give a higher chance. What we have will be sufficient. It's just about whether the right egg meets the right sperm 
We only ever have one donation, including the month we conceived Squishy


----------



## shazney22

wantingagirl said:


> I would switch to February too!
> 
> Shazney sorry you feel this way hope your ok?
> 
> I got my first high day on the monitor cycle day 12 :thumbup:getting pains in tummy back and legs.
> 
> I will be getting hubby's wellman conception vitamins on eBay next month 10.99 for a pack in boots!

Hey Im ok just wish me and OH could make a decision and stick to it at present as in our case there is a lot of options, has your hubby had wellman before? we buy a tesco one but to be honest it hasnt did a thing seriously thinking of reconsidering. let me know if wellman is any good. I just feel the pressure is on with us getting older etc and I know we arent that old. how are you keeping?


----------



## carlywarly

Omg Emma!!!! :wohoo:

That's absolutely incredible hunny!!! SOOOO VERRRYYYYY HAPPYYYYY FOR YOUUUU!!! Eek!! Awh you've waited so long :)

Hope everyone is doing ok!!


----------



## fuschia

Thank you Carly :)

How are you doing? Did you have ovulation confirmed ? Xx


----------



## carlywarly

It really is wonderful news for you :) 

I put my own ovulation in....pretty sure it was Friday or Saturday going by temps and cm. I'm out this cycle but hey ho - onto the next xx


----------



## shazney22

Emma - how is the pregnancy going?

Carly - how did the donation go?

Wantingagirl - let me know how the vitamins go

MolGold - how is the pregnancy?

Tmb & Laura - how are you?

AFM - I am all over the place, havent stopped crying all day with all the male sperm count issue, after much shouting and arguing OH has finally booked in for a consultation in 2 weeks time so we will see what happens, we are really not sure what to do anymore. We are going round in circles, we feel like splitting up but then we dont want to as there are so many paths, I am wondering whether to consider sperm donation or adoption now and I am getting very angry when people say I only have one daughter and all I see is babies and prams everywhere. I just feel like the biological clock is ticking and I am worrying and stressing way too much. I need advice ladies what would you do in my situation, emotionally and physically? As I want to feel better and dont wanna be in this place anymore. Its like being heartbroken all the time, AF is also due on tommorow so not sure if I should go buy a test for tomorrow morning. Can anyone just PM for advice, sorry if am going on. I am just gonna feel rotten for my parents as they might just have one grandchild if I dont try and make a concrete decision, yes I want it to happen naturally but given the circumstances that might be a big hurdles. I feel sorry for my daughter as she may not have a sibling if I dont do something not that shes bothered to be fair. Those of you who have had AI? Can you tell me how it worked? What helped? Is there anything I am not thinking of/aware of or doing? This is month 14 now, would I be better just putting baby plans off and hoping a baby happens for the best?


----------



## carlywarly

Aw hunny I'm so sorry you are going through so much emotionally. Please email me at

[email protected]

I don't have all the answers as you know, but I can be a listening ear and tell you what I'd think about doing. Xx


----------



## carlywarly

As for AI, It's basically the same as ttc the 'natural' way - except with a syringe and a pot. Would hubby be okay with the donor route? It'd be a shame if you had to split up just for one reason if there are many other reasons to stay together. The stress of this is definitely going to have a negative impact on ttc as it is hun. See how the consultation goes....

The ai method for me: donor produces sample in a pot and leaves. Darla sucks spermies up with a 5 or 10ml syringe while I *cough cough* 'get ready' tmi alert but I orgasm then she inserts syringe and slowly pushes out the contents. I lay with syringe in and bum raised. Remove syringe after 10-15 mins and stay with bum raised for another 15-20 mins. Have a pee (to minimise chances of urine infection) and then carry on as normal.

There are different methods, we use conceive plus (I put 2mls in just before donor goes to do his thing). Some women use soft/moon cups to keep spermies in. Some don't orgasm and some don't lie with number raised.

Sorry if I've grossed anyone out!!! lol. I will also add that this method worked second time with isaac but still ttc and just finishing the 7th cycle. It can take a lot longer than that and it can work first time x


----------



## fuschia

Interesting read! Can I ask why you orgasm before you get the sperm rather than after its put in? Just being curious as I thought the orgasm theory was that it sucked the spermies up?!

Shazney- your going through such a hard time and I'm sorry. I hope consultation gives you hope though - at least you know there are other options and your Doing the right thing getting clued up on it all!

I tried soft cups for about 6 months and they never helped us but others swear by them!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm sorry you're feeling so rubbish hun. This whole thing sucks.
In this situation you need to worry about only yourself and DH. What do you guys want?
I know I would go down the dinor route, but maybe my feelings are different in that as Amy and I have to use a donor anyway. As Carly said above, AI is very simple and effective. I know tonnes of (mostly lesbian) families who have been created through AI.
We do much the same as Carly but mostly don't bother with an orgasm and don't use concieve plus. Although this cycle we tried balance Activ fertility gel... Which is COLD if nothing else! I also use a softcup, but that's not for fertility reasons. That's just because semen is gross!

I hope you get it figured out hun. I hope the consultation gives some answers.

As an asides there are plenty of facebook groups dedicated to finding a sperm donor in your area. A donor should only be charging travel expenses (charging for sperm outside of a clinic is illegal) and mostly don't want contact with the child after success. There's a lot of helpful, lovely guys out there, but also a lot of weirdos too, so if you do choose to go down an informal donor route be sure to follow your gut.


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly- Thanks for sharing so openly. And I'm not sure much can gross us out! 

Shazney - I hope the consultation yields some answers for you guys. I would definately get DH to produce another sample to be analyzed. If there are even a few swimmers in there then maybe IVF could be in your future. I know it can be pricey, but all it takes is one sperm! Donation would probably be the cheapest route (not sure exactly how it works though). If you go this route you need to be sure you OH is 100% on board. Also, hate to say this but you two need to be sure you are meant for eachother. Is it just the TTC issues you are dealing with right now or are you guys having other issues? I only ask because my 2nd child was a "maybe a baby will fix our marriage" baby and I ended up as a single parent when she was 5 months old. Feel free to put me in my place....I have no idea how things are with your relationship...just something that came to myind when I read your post. 

You are more then welcome to message me if you would like.... [email protected] or look me up on Facebook Tasha Mae Lappage.

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Interesting read! Can I ask why you orgasm before you get the sperm rather than after its put in? Just being curious as I thought the orgasm theory was that it sucked the spermies

Sorry hun I just have clarified....I'd still be orgasming while she inserts syringe....guess we just like the syringe to push past any other fluids than cm lol....:blush: It's not a proven theory or anything but still use the sucking motions if you know what I mean?! Haha


----------



## fuschia

So wonderful to see ladies pulling together to support each other :) 

Shazney no matter how your feeling or what your thinking of we are all here for you to vent or ask questions as you Obv have a wealth of knowledge here ! 

Great stuff ladies - glad I decided to start this thread all those months ago !


----------



## fuschia

Thanks for clarification Carly! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Added you on Facebook TMB! If anyone wants to add me my URL is https://www.facebook.com/LauraCostello1988


----------



## carlywarly

I can't find my ttc account url :/ But I'm sure I'll be the only 'carly readyfor ababy' :D Add me at will xx


----------



## shazney22

Hi ladies thanks for the support it means a lot. Tmb the only other issue I would say we have is the financial strain and none of us working. My OH has always worked and has been out of work for a while now so Im hoping something comes up, but mainly the ttc issue as this has put a big strain on our relationship, of course we love one another but this decision I am choosing to make is feeling like the biggest decision I will ever make in my life and obviously there are a lot of options. xx


----------



## MolGold

Aw, Shaz :hugs: I am sorry youre going through so much. As Emma said, we are all here for you. You are rightfully taking your time to weigh all the options. 

Laura I was gutted to hear of Gizmo. Hugs and love to you and Amy :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing fine. I am already FB friends with Laura. I am on facebook as Aditi Rajput (facebook.com/aditi1804).

I had a scan today and my bleed is absorbed and all is well with the baby. I am glad I could take 2 weeks off work to rest. I am sorry Ive been away as a result but you ladies are always in my thoughts :)


----------



## shazney22

Hi,

How is everyone? What has everyone been doing? Anything different in their cycles? How are the pregnancies going? 

Thanks for the support ladies. 

I do need to be more positive thats clear just need to try and practice. I am current in panic mode with christmas coming up and have so much stuff to do/buy etc and thats not even christmas presents. I am looking forward to january sales though :). 

I am on day 28 of my cycle, no sign of AF but my longest cycle last month was 29 and was 30 in January so maybe I am going to have a 29/30 cycle hopefully my body decides to stick to a consistent cycle. Does anyone have a consistent cycle? 

I have also been meditating and cutting stresses away that I can and trying to watch what I eat, but I feel I need to slow down and get some rest etc, I feel its just I need to get a balance with me. Is anyone else busy with christmas coming up?


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies- Shazney you are an intelligent lady and you are right - you need to put yourself first and get yourself balanced - best place to start.

Is your appointment for dp coming up soon?

I am well thanks - just taking each day as it comes! Xx


----------



## fuschia

Mol- so glad to hear all is well with baby :). X


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Hi ladies- Shazney you are an intelligent lady and you are right - you need to put yourself first and get yourself balanced - best place to start.
> 
> Is your appointment for dp coming up soon?
> 
> I am well thanks - just taking each day as it comes! Xx

Yeah his appt is on 4th of dec, to be honest we are both worrying about it and at one another's throats cause of the worry. I'm feeling rotten cause AF has came on and I'm in that much of an upset and stress I'm rarely enjoying anything just feel like I'm in a bad place in my life. Just so much to think about.

I'm glad your well. Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry Shazney xxx
Hope the appt goes ok.

Not a good few days for me. We had to have my lovely Gizmo dog put down. The vet thinks he had some kind of brain tumour or epilepsy as he was having fits of sever aggression. He's at peace now. I miss him terribly and so does my other dog, but we're going to look at a puppy tomorrow night so maybe that will help fill the gap a little. Won't replace him, but misty is so lonely on her own


----------



## shazney22

laurac1988 said:


> Sorry Shazney xxx
> Hope the appt goes ok.
> 
> Not a good few days for me. We had to have my lovely Gizmo dog put down. The vet thinks he had some kind of brain tumour or epilepsy as he was having fits of sever aggression. He's at peace now. I miss him terribly and so does my other dog, but we're going to look at a puppy tomorrow night so maybe that will help fill the gap a little. Won't replace him, but misty is so lonely on her own

Thanks mrs. Will let u know what happens.
That's a shame about ur dog. Hope you feel better soon.
That's true at least he is at peace now. Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

My hubby took wellman vitamins with the others too :thumbup: I personally think they are the best I got them in boots for 10.99 but know you can get them on eBay for 8 quid. 

I got 9highs so far on my monitor with no peak first month using it but my temps confirmed ovulation with pains and opk did too :shrug: I'm 6dpo. 

Shaz I'm so sorry can i ask why you both feel like you want to split up? Don't give up Hun I would get tests but carry on with maybe no pressure as hard as it is. My son took me 16 months my daughter took 17 months and a loss and then an additional 8 months after my miscarriage. Erin was first month ntnp. With my son we had all tests done and then were told,cow my hubby's son lives with us that we couldn't have ivf paid for we would have to save for it ourselves. Went home no protection carried on having sex but ntnp and was pregnant 2 weeks after the appointment xxx


----------



## shazney22

wantingagirl said:


> My hubby took wellman vitamins with the others too :thumbup: I personally think they are the best I got them in boots for 10.99 but know you can get them on eBay for 8 quid.
> 
> I got 9highs so far on my monitor with no peak first month using it but my temps confirmed ovulation with pains and opk did too :shrug: I'm 6dpo.
> 
> Shaz I'm so sorry can i ask why you both feel like you want to split up? Don't give up Hun I would get tests but carry on with maybe no pressure as hard as it is. My son took me 16 months my daughter took 17 months and a loss and then an additional 8 months after my miscarriage. Erin was first month ntnp. With my son we had all tests done and then were told,cow my hubby's son lives with us that we couldn't have ivf paid for we would have to save for it ourselves. Went home no protection carried on having sex but ntnp and was pregnant 2 weeks after the appointment xxx

Just the whole pressure of this its not great for us we are either arguing or crying we havent got the energy anymore, we both rather be in a happier place and this clearly isnt it. what did your tests say? obviously with OH's condition its a bit hard to get pregnant naturally unless a miracle happens as his test showed no sperm at all. I think will get him to try them vitamins see what doctor says first, if they are of any benefit. think we are more now leaning to donor sperm anyways as its gonna become costly 

u better get BDing lol lucky u am on AF how fun xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Wanting - Glad you confirmed O :) How was the BD schedule? Get a few good chances in there?

Shazney - Hoping the doctor can give some advice. Glad to hear that donation appears to be an option :)

Laura - Sorry to about Gizmo...He is in a peaceful place now. Hope a new puppy helps Misty with the loss, and you and Amy as well. How are you feeling this cycle? Have you tested or are you just riding it out?

Carly - Where are you at cycle wise? I'll have to look at your chart. Hope you are well :)

Glad to read our prego's are doing well! 

I'm doing good....just busy prepping for the holidays and my sons hockey. I've been reading along though :)


----------



## laurac1988

I'm not testing TMB. I've been so horrendously stressed this tww that it would be a miracle if anything had happened. Really I'm just waiting it out for clomid in January then my faith will be back


----------



## carlywarly

Hello everyone :)

Af arrived yesterday - shock horror NOT! 

Glad everyone is ok, good luck to those still ttc and those with lovely beans and bumps xxx


----------



## shazney22

Sorry to hear that Carly, I know how you feel.

Laura send me some of your faith in January please.


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies :)

January is certianly not far now Laura -I hope it is the boost that you need :)

Carl - sorry AF is here but here you have brand new cycle and chance ! Lets cross our fingers that this could be the month - you just never know when it will happen!

Shazney- feel for you so much - I hope you are given some hope at your appointment and that you can have a lovely family christmas period before you decide which route you want to take. 

AFM - still not believeing that we actually conceived! I am constantly paranoid as I was with dd but am trying to chill out and enjoy it! Feeling quite nauseous but nothing major at this stage- plan to hav an early scan around 7 and a half weeks hopefully xx


----------



## MolGold

aw sorry carly! :( damn AF!

Laura I hope that your bfp is round the corner.. and yes, Jan is not so far now!

I hope everyone is doing good :)


----------



## fuschia

So I was on a different thread and I was trying to be helpful telling a lady that she may still be lucky as she felt because she ovulated late (cd19) that she and her acupuncturist think that the egg might be a bit old and not strong enough.

She told me she had a miscarriage when she oved cd18 and they think that contributed to her loss . 

I am obviously keeping my cool here and I know everyone is different. But I can't help be a bit in nerved by this - as I oved cd19 and with dd I prob oved cd 14 . 

Someone tell me I'm being silly ! I know I am- but you know what it's like when you hear something !

I was only trying to give the lady a bit I hope and I've come away with panic lol


----------



## MolGold

Oh Emma :| That lady was obviously not knowledgeable on these matters and her acupuncturist is adding to that.

I Ovulated on CD20 I think, I have never ovulated before CD20 in all the cycles I temped. Some ladies just O later. Laura had pointed out that the conception itself may be tough for SOME ladies with late O - theres no proof that the babies conceived with a late O are prone to an MC. I am doing good till now - I am I am sure everything will be fine with you. 

Just filter out the negative, unnecessary information. :) Try not to worry too much and enjoy your bubba#2 :D


----------



## Tmb0047

You're not being silly, but please don't worry as I'm sure all is fine :) I agree with all that Molgold said.

I conceived Jayden after CD70, and Nyah was conceived on a 100+ cycle, Mason was conceived on CD27, my loss was CD21, and this time around it was CD27. There is a ton of variation there! Just because you can o late in a cycle doesn't mean the egg was sitting there ripe and ready to go and expired prior to release...I like to see it as the perfect egg may have just taken a little longer to start the ripening process :) Just trust your body!


----------



## laurac1988

That is probably the case for some ladies, but it's definitely not the norm


----------



## fuschia

Thanks ladies - I knew I could rely on you!

When I wrote the post above I was in one frame of mind he. When I looked at it later in the day - I was much calmer lol - as if I was reading someone else's panicked words !

I hope you are all well - christmas feels just round the corner now we are nearly in dec!

Getting our tree tomorrow I think ! X


----------



## shazney22

Thats good, yeah time is flying by cant wait to get this year out the way tbh lol, I havent even put our xmas tree up yet but will in next few weeks cant be bothered with xmas this year to be honest and thats not like me at all but still making the effort to do things and go places.


----------



## laurac1988

Cycle day one for me. Cycle twenty.

I'm feeling like we are never going to get our baby. Any baby!


----------



## carlywarly

Deffo not being silly Emma hun....just pay no mind :) Isaac was conceived at 21dpo too. I'm sure everything is perfect in there :)

Thanks for the support everyone btw. I hate the witch but rather she turn up than leave me in limbo lol xx

Laura sorry the witch got you too!! :( I know that you didn't feel too hopeful this cycle but it doesn't make it any less of a bitch slap when she comes eh? Well good luck to us this cycle. You will get a beautiful rainbow soon hun xx

Shaz maybe you need to talk to someone hun? Like a counsellor? I can't be sure you aren't suffering from depression....think you have a heap of stuff you need to get off your chest. It might work, might help you to put things into perspective? We put our tree up yesterday....I'm so excited this year - more so for Isaac. We did go a bit crazy with pressies tho lol oops.

Glad you're well too Tmb and Mol :)


----------



## shazney22

carlywarly said:


> Deffo not being silly Emma hun....just pay no mind :) Isaac was conceived at 21dpo too. I'm sure everything is perfect in there :)
> 
> Thanks for the support everyone btw. I hate the witch but rather she turn up than leave me in limbo lol xx
> 
> Laura sorry the witch got you too!! :( I know that you didn't feel too hopeful this cycle but it doesn't make it any less of a bitch slap when she comes eh? Well good luck to us this cycle. You will get a beautiful rainbow soon hun xx
> 
> Shaz maybe you need to talk to someone hun? Like a counsellor? I can't be sure you aren't suffering from depression....think you have a heap of stuff you need to get off your chest. It might work, might help you to put things into perspective? We put our tree up yesterday....I'm so excited this year - more so for Isaac. We did go a bit crazy with pressies tho lol oops.
> 
> Glad you're well too Tmb and Mol :)

no point in talking to someone its not like they can solve this, ave gotta stand on my own two feet with this issue. ave had it with this forum, sorry ladies but everyone has an opinion on this issue and am fed up with it, Im staying off this bit of the forum now as some of you ladies are not helping. good luck ladies and wish u all the best.


----------



## fuschia

Laura - sorry af turned up -1 cycle closer to clonked though :) I hope 2015 is your year !!
Thanks Carly - hope your well -Re you preparing for ov and donation? 

Hope the rest of you ladies are well .

Shaz- sometimes people don't always know what to say but ladies on here are genuine and are trying to be helpful - but if it's causing you further upset perhaps a break is a good idea- take care though and your always welcome xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Shazney - I'm sure I can speak for us all when I say that none of us have meant to offend or upset you. I am sorry that it seems we have. I read nothing but concerned responses for someone who appears to be struggling. I'm very sorry that you feel the need to separate yourself from this forum, but if you are not getting what you need from us then I suppose it's the right desicion for you. I wish you the best of luck in this journey and I hope you find peace in your feelings. Take care for now.....


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Boo to AF but, yay, to bring one cycle closer to clomid. I have a fiend on another site who has started clomid and who has a regular monthly cycle with a somewhat shorter lp. I'll let you know how she gets on :) Hope you enjoyed you wine and dessert! Yum!

Carly - Is AF on her way out? We've got our tree up as well :) Most gifts are bought....but not looking forward to the wrapping!

Hi Emma :wave:

How has everyone else been?


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks ladies and yep the witch is on her way out the door - whoop! Lol. It's been a painful one this month, kinda like they were before isaac....wonder if that means anything? Nope probably not lol.

Tmb good to hear you have your tree up too! I'm quite looking forward to gift wrapping this year for some bizarre reason! I usually hate it so who knows what's up with me lol. I don't have a bump to contend with unlike you though ;) 

Are you still thinking about going for a private scan Emma? If so, not long! Time really is flying eh? I have no clue at all where this year went....or where my baby Isaac went to be fair! Hehe. 

Mol, hope the pregnancy is going well hun and that there's been no bleeding. It's an exciting year ahead for you 3 ladies for sure :D 

I wonder how bbarbie is getting on...If she's enjoying motherhood :) 

Wanting, hope all is well with you too hun, where are you in your cycle?

Laura, hope the witch isn't too bad this cycle....planning possible dates and such? I'm taking 40mg vit b6 this cycle and hoping for a longer LP. I don't know if it's that that gave me a later ov date last cycle but I'm just going to be vigilant with opks and trying for a second donation if it's positive a few days later again. You doing anything different this cycle? Guess you're just waiting for clomid really tho eh?


----------



## laurac1988

Nothing different Carly. I ditched the b complex as didn't seem to want to ov at all on it. 
Just taking it as it comes really. I'm bored of TTC. This is all making me very sure that we will probably only ever have one child


----------



## carlywarly

Maybe not hun....It might just happen straight off next time. It sounds dumb but lots of women who struggle with number one, have no issues with a second. It's as if because it's done the preggy thing once then it has no issues afterwards? You could be one of those ladies :)


----------



## laurac1988

Who knows. Nothing is certain at this point. I just want a baby. Any baby. That's just the way I feel at the moment.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone 

I was out last night. I got my Bfp this morning :) let's hope bean sticks. 

So sorry everyone that got their periods and good luck everyone In 2ww or nearing it. Hope everyone gets their positives very soon 

I'm in bed will post properly tomorrow 

Xxxx


----------



## fuschia

Congratulations wanting - thats great news :)

Laura - you just doknow what is round the corner! Will you be getting clomid for your next cycle? I saw that SHD is willing to give you a donation around xmas - how amazing of him! Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## laurac1988

SHD is incredible. We are very lucky.
The next cycle will be clomid. It's annoying as my dr is back today, but there's no chance of speaking to him today and he wants me to take it cd3-7, so anything beyond today is too late


----------



## fuschia

ah man! It is so frustrating isnt it!

I found it frustrating enouh jus trying to get my blood tsts arranges so I can imagine that when it i something so important it driving you nuts!

Will you be giving it a bash to try and talk to dr today? Couldnt you push it a bit by saying is important and time sensitive etc?


----------



## MolGold

Hey Ladies!

Shaz I am sorry that youre hurt by some of us, though unintentionally. We are all here when you decide to be back.

I was wondering too where Barbie is! 

Carly and Laura I am so sorry for AF :( She's a witch and every cycle makes us just that bit more heartbroken. I am hoping the new year brings new possibilities :hugs: Laura if you remember how after my loss, I was not strong to TTC properly, and was NTNP for years. I had the same fear, wanting my #1. I hope and pray that with SHD and your will, you get your rainbow baby soon. 
Also, I took clomid from day 5-9 with my period ending day 3. Are you sure you cannot see him and convince him to start you later by 1-2 days if not today?

Wanting - wow great news! Congrats! Do fill us in properly when you can :)

Tmb - how are you doing? All your kids have pretty names :) 

Emma - How are things? Any MS or going good?


----------



## Tmb0047

Mol - Thanks for the complement of my names :) Naming a child is tough! Speaking of which, have you and your DH spoken names yet?

Wanting - Congrats of your BFP! I wasn't sure where you were at cycle wise so was very surprised at your announcement :) So happy for you!

Carly - Glad you may have the opportunity for a second donation if need be. Hope you're timing is good this cycle. Would be so much easier if each cycle was consistent with ovulation....instead of a guessing game! 

Laura - Good luck for your first day at the new job! Please let us know how it goes :) Final month of the year....I hope 2015 treats you well and gives you you're rainbow! 

Emma - How are you feeling so far? Have you been sick at all?

Afm - Well, 24 weeks today! Baby is viable :) Makes me breath a little sigh of relief although there will always be some worry until this little one is in my arms. DH and I had a chat last night in which he admitted he is having a hard time bonding with this pregnancy. He still feels scared that things may go wrong and he doesn't want to get too attached. I understand where he is coming from and am glad he brought it up. He is a good man, and a great father and I love him even more when he shares emotion! I know I've been feeling off the last week as well....now that we're in to December I feel myself thinking of our angel baby and that approaching due date.


----------



## wantingagirl

fuschia said:


> So I was on a different thread and I was trying to be helpful telling a lady that she may still be lucky as she felt because she ovulated late (cd19) that she and her acupuncturist think that the egg might be a bit old and not strong enough.
> 
> She told me she had a miscarriage when she oved cd18 and they think that contributed to her loss .
> 
> I am obviously keeping my cool here and I know everyone is different. But I can't help be a bit in nerved by this - as I oved cd19 and with dd I prob oved cd 14 .
> 
> Someone tell me I'm being silly ! I know I am- but you know what it's like when you hear something !
> 
> I was only trying to give the lady a bit I hope and I've come away with panic lol

Oh that wasn't helpful of her at all. I have a friend on here who got pregnant with a 50 day cycle ish and she's over 20 weeks now :) xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

What would you like to know? :) 

I was 9dpo on Saturday xx


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies - thanks for asking about how I am. 

I have had nausea that has been gettin progressively Stronger for about a week now . This morning wasn't so bad and I managed it quite quickly and no problems but I have struggled throughout the day which I haven't had issues with yet . Not been sick no but it's the nausea feeling that's so awful - it takes over doesn't it!

I'm finding it hard to find anything I want to eat - but I think it's hunger making me feel bad lol .

Re an early scan - had planned to get one next week at 7.5 weeks but can't do it on the day hubby is around as they don't scan that day! So I don't know what I'll do - either I book one for this week (6.5weeks) or I just go on Xmas eve . Decided we want to tell parents on xmas day . Its such a unique time when we are all together with mil too and it's at our house . 

I plan to make Christmas crackers with a scan pic in each one with a little tag saying ' baby s **** no 2 due July 2015' .

Other than that I'm just still so paranoid ! But pregnancy is just a whole tonne of worry isn't it the whole way through!

Tmb- that's amazing your at 24 weeks - it does help you to relax a little doesn't it . 


Would appreciate any opinions on if you think a scan at 6 weeks 5 days would be worth it ? or if you would wait it out till Xmas eve !?
Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

I'd wait until Christmas Eve personally. 6 1/2 weeks vs 9/10 weeks will show a huge difference. Also, the reassurance I'd feel seeing all is well the day before I announce to family would be good. I had an abdominal scan at 6+3 and didn't get to see a heartbeat and then I worried like mad until my scan at 9+4 (at which we saw a heartbeat and little paddle arms and legs). What are you leaning toward?


----------



## fuschia

Well I'm happy to do both ... I really want to see that baby has a hb and is progressing normally which is why I was hoping to do scan next week .

My only worry is that hey won't see a hb- I was going to as for an internal scan rather than abdominal cos of my flabby gut!

He reason I was hoping for next week at 7.5 was that I'm sure if there was a hb it will ded be detected - not sure at 6 weeks 5 days though !

Lol decisions !


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm not sure how quickly you hear it I can't even remember how early mine was with Olivia when she was a blob I think between 7-8 weeks I'm not sure how much you will see at that point xx


----------



## fuschia

Thanks for advice ladies - we have decided we will ring tomorrow to try and get appointment next Thursday - should be close to 8 weeks then . Will give me hopefully the reassurance I want but also will make me feel better about sorting this holiday issue as hubby tells me we need to make a decision by 19th dec for flights ! 

Then I'm going to try and get an appointment for Xmas eve morning for Xmas day cracker announcement !

I so hope this little bean sticks and stays with me - I'm really starting to get into the excitement xxx. Thanks ladies .

How are you all?


----------



## carlywarly

Awww hey ladies :) wanting that is wonderful news for you!! Congratulations and pleassee be a sticky! Keep us updated X

Tmb 24 weeks is wonderful! Awww I remember how happy I was on v day to this day :) It's totally flying by! Hope hubby can relax a little and enjoy things too - although completely understandable how he's feeling. Hugs to you all. Btw....what names were they? I think I missed that? X

Emma, exciting you'll get to see bean soon! I would have said the later the better too. I had a scan at 6+4 with isaac and although he had a hb it just looked like a blob on screen lol. At our 10 week scan he was a lovely blob with arm and leg buds - so cute lol. Good luck and will look forward to seeing a pic if you get one X

Laura, what a fab donor you have :) They are like gold dust these days. Hope everything falls into place for you this cycle hun x

Mol, so glad everything is really well with you too hun :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey Carly :wave: I think Molgold must have seen my children's names in Facebook. My eldest son is Jayden Nicholas, daughter is Nyah Lynise and my little man is Mason Kenneth. As for the one still on the inside we have Adyson Skye or Garrett Carter dependent on what pops out!


----------



## carlywarly

Awww they are nice names, quite original too :) Love the "whatever pops out" bit haha....funny x


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello all :) How is everyone? It's been very quiet in here!


----------



## fuschia

Hello TMB!

It has been a little quiet yes !

I have not been posting too much in general really - here because I am aware I dont want to talk too much about my crazy paranoia as I am so happy and blessed to be pregnant and think very much about my buddies in here who are still trying and dont want to seem that I am not mega grateful! If that makes sense 

Then I havent been posting much in pregnancy rooms because I just hardly believe it yet and almost feel that if I start talking about it I might believe it and tempt fate ---- stupid reasoning I know!


I have booked an early scan for Wed - when I should be 7 weeks 5 days by lmp but quite probably a bit behind that. Then we have the scan 2 weeks later on christmas eve. I pray to see a little healthy bean with a hb!

How are you TMB? How are you feeling?

Hows everyone else ?

laura - Have been following your journal and know you are struggling at the mo - just so you know - I am thinking of you!

Shaz - if you are still floating around - thinking of you too and hope you are ok.

Carly- where are you in your cycle?

Preg ladies - how you all getting on?!


----------



## carlywarly

Hiya :) Oooh exciting Emma!! I was just the same about not wanting to jinx things when I was having Isaac lol. It may be neurotic but we can't help these things right??! Look forward to news of the scan.

I'm just at cd 12 so nothing occuring here lol.

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls

Yes its been quiet hasn't it? Ive just been posting off and on in my journal. But ive been wondering how you girls are doing. You lot are my first friends on BnB and the ones who know me best!

Emma perhaps you could update your journal? Helps to write fears to see how some of then aren't real :)

Laura, Desi, Barbie, Shaz - Hope you all are well!

Carly how far till O time? how is life?

Just got the heartbreaking news of a lady in my pregnancy group losing her baby. Its a sad bit of news to start the day with, Ive been a little heartbroken all day. Other than that, nothing new with me, happy to be 18 weeks with no news :) I am waiting to feel the flutters - something, anything at all. My 20 week scan is on the 20th Dec.


----------



## carlywarly

Hi hun :) So sorry about your friends lo :( That's so sad....hugs X

As for me, ovulation should be about another week to 9 days away. Hoping the b6 will give me a longer lp though this cycle. I'm just taking 40mg. I can hope anyway!

Scan isn't far away then -excited for all of you!! Hoping I'll be saying I'm going for my scan before too too long too hehe xx


----------



## fuschia

Mol- thts so sad about your friend :(. You do feel real emotional connections with people on here after a while and it does affect you when something like this happens :(. 

Carly - liking the positive thinking ! I like to think positive thinking helped me out a little - well it helped things be more manageable anyway- I course we all are suseptable to the odd come down myself included lol but it's good to be positive in general !

We have French students at my house . It's a new thing never done before that we signed up for before I was pregnant and its ok - but I'm sleeping awfully now ! The pregnancy waking a for wee wees an now just the general waking of 'there are strangers in my house !' It's quite nice - they are polite and helpful but speak very little English so communicating is quite tiring in itself !!


----------



## MolGold

Carly - I really hope you do join our scan brigade soon! :hugs:

Emma - Hopefully you'll adjust soon and sleep better. Exhaustion and sleep deprivation is so routine even without the disturbances, though. And I guess you'll be learning something new (french) since they are bad at English! :D


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks ladies and yep I can hope and pray it's not too much longer...but I guess what will be will be :)

Enjoy having the students around Emma! You'll be fluent before you know it haha xx


----------



## fuschia

Had my scan ladies - saw baby measuring 7 weeks 4 days and healthy heartbeat of 155 . :) xxx


----------



## laurac1988

congrats Emma xxxx

Sorry ladies, I'm not really posting in here any more. If I'm honest I feel a tiny bit left behind. It's not that I wish you guys weren't pregnant and didn't have children, it's just I wish I was sharing the journey with you all. It's also really painful that I would have been had we not lost Squishy.

I'm starting Clomid next month hopefully, so may well be back in the group then. I'm just taking a little break x


----------



## fuschia

Thank you Laura - completely understand . 
I know I'm not and have not been through what you have /are - I feel that trying 16 cycles for this pregnancy has started to give me a better understanding and appreciation for what people are going through to have much wanted children. And the fact that you just don't know what someone is going through and everyone has their own struggles. It's certianly opened my eyes .

I hope nothing more for you to be joining us very soon !! 

You too Carly and Shazney xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Thankyou lovely lady x

It sucks, but infertility is a big bitch. 

I look forward to following int he footsteps of all you lovely pregnant ladies


----------



## shazney22

Sorry ladies, I feel the exact same way Laura does I feel left behind too, and I have decisions to make which are confusing me. I wish I was on the scan journey with you ladies as well, yous are all very lucky. Sorry I went off in a huff but you know what I am like. Surprised you dont tell me where to go after all this. I just feel posting less does help me. My OH went for his consultation and he said his testicles are small and is unlikely to be producing sperm, the doc also found an inguinal hernia, so I am not sure if surgery should happen or is it a risk as I have read it can affect fertility. Im not sure if this hernia is causing the issue or he is just the unlikely to have sperm. He says he has to go to docs and get an FSH level and if his level is 10 or over they wont do a biopsy as its too risky due to other health issues going on or it could be his kidney problem. Is it also worth the financial risk or do I go for donor sperm, sorry if its so confusing there is just so much going on. They may be able to put him on medication depending on FSH levels but I do feel at this moment at time donor sperm would be the best option. The funny thing is I have two men willing to donate but I am not sure which one to pick which is extremley hard. I just find some days are so hard with all the options I just want to be sure we pick the right donor. Sorry ladies again! Hope you are all well, the weather is wild out here just now


----------



## MolGold

There's nothing I'd want more than for you girls to get your rainbow babys. We get it if you want to stay away for a while.

I had a loss nearly 5 years ago and the hurt still feels so fresh! We were NTNP for the longest time and yet AF disappointed me every time. But yes today I know how precious every baby is and I appreciate the journey to hold one's baby so much more. Though we tried and tried, we still consider ourselves lucky.

I hope you get your bfps soon. We all are here for you in whichever capacity you wish - this is not just about TTC and babies to me anymore . I hope this thread that was so lucky for me rubs off on all of us sooner rather than later. We are here to support each other till "we all have our babies and beyond". :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Laura and Shazney I'm so sorry I completely understand. In the process I think I took a break 3 times it became too much for me. I really do hope we all get what we are looking for even if it takes that little bit longer, you are such a lovely lot. 

Carly fx this is your month Hun 

I hope you are all well 

Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Awh hey everyone, logged on to read your lovely posts. Emma, fabulous news about your precious little one too! Hope you can relax a teeny bit :) Must have been a lovely experience X

Laura, totally understandable hun....I know I already have Isaac and was very lucky to conceive him quickly. Ttc number 2 is a lot harder - I'm not on the same scale as you but 7 failed cycles really has made me see how heartbreaking bfns are cycle after cycle. Not only that you had your precious squishy taken away from you. Life really is cruel! As Mol said though, she's currently baking her rainbow and you will be too....All the stress will be a distant memory and it'll all be worth it X

Shaz, sorry it wasn't good news about your other half hun :( It's really good news about the donor situation though! Things could well be on the turnaround for you :) 

Mol, such encouraging words :) Hope pregnancy is treating you better now! Hope you not run off your feet with work still too. Are You hoping for pink or b?ue?

Wanting, hope everything is okay with you....when will you be calling to make an appointment with the doc/midwife? And thanks hunny I can only hope :)

Tmb, hope you are doing well too....been going crazy shopping yet? Is it still flying by for you?

Desi how are you doing hunny? I keep forgetting to include you in my posts...so sorry :(

Afm: got my pos opk today so had a donation....cmon let it workkkkk plzzzz xx


----------



## laurac1988

Best of luck this cycle carly xx


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks Laura hun and ditto when you ovulate!! It's time for us to get our Christmas gifts :) xx


----------



## laurac1988

We shall see. Would be nice to have another pre cd20 ovulation so I'm in with a chance


----------



## carlywarly

Fingers crossed:) Although Christmas lasts until Jan 1st in this case x


----------



## shazney22

Thanks Carly, yeah hopefully this is a whole new chapter after the emotional rollercoaster there, I hope this ride is less bumpy, good luck to you carly and Laura, I dont ovulate till end of december even possibly January now. so fingers crossed for all three of us and anyone else who is still ttc.


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies,

Carly - Glad to have someone in the TWW :) Hoping a Christmas BFP is in your future!

Laura - Sorry you are feeling left behind. It's so hard to watch people around you become pregnant when all you want is to be pregnant! I hope great things happen for you and Amy very soon. 2015 could be a wonderful year for you :) Will SHD be around during the holidays if need be?

Shazney - Glad to see posts from you again! Hope I wasn't to harsh to you... Sorry OH's results weren't better but at the same time, yay for possible donors! 

I hope all three of you ladies get your babies this coming year!

AFM - Feeling a little low tonight....tomorrow, the 12th, would have been my due date with my angel baby. I am so thankful to be 6 months pregnant but I still miss the baby that we lost. I'm going to take the time to mourn our loss tomorrow but I am going to attempt to remain positive and thankful for all that I do have. Such a strange feeling....it amazes me that you can hurt so deeply for someone you never got to meet! And that you can feel such joy and such sorrow at the same time.....

Hi :wave: to all the others I did not address....I'll check in again and touch base with you ladies after :)


----------



## laurac1988

Would have been dates suck. My would have been due date with squishy is feb 7th and I'm dreading it. Praying that I'm even a tiny bit pregnant by then
SHD is available the whole of xmas if we need him


----------



## carlywarly

You have a great donor Laura!! :) I was due baby 1 on 17th Dec 12. I got my bfp with Isaac on 14th Nov....praying you get a bfp this cycle or next xx

Thanks tmb hun, hope you're doing okay hun xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - I see O has been confirmed! Yay! And your timing looks decent with donation :) Looks like AF will be due right around Christmas?! I'm really, really hoping she stays away.

Laura - If you're still checking in....how are you? Hope the new job is treating you well :)

Shaz - Hope you are well to :) 

Thinking of you girls often. Hoping you all get BFP's in the very near future and our little group reignites with action :)


----------



## MolGold

Yay for O, Carly! I hope Xmas brings a lil present along :) FX!

Hope you ladies are well! I echo TMB in waiting for everyone to get their wishes answered this new year :)


----------



## carlywarly

Hi ladies :)

Ff didn't confirm as I hadn't had enough pre ov temps but going by past cycles I overrided. Thanks I am praying hard for a Christmas bfp. Will try hold out testing til Christmas eve - I'll be 11dpo lol Pleeeaaasseee God!! Xx

Hope you're both doing well....must be lovely seeing your bumps growing - 2015 will be amazing for all you pregnant ladies! Hopefully the rest of us waiting for our bumps too :) Hugs to all xx


----------



## shazney22

My AF is due on next couple of days or 23rd I am so moody, then hopefully can start donor sperm just before new year or next year xx


----------



## carlywarly

Great stuff Shaz! :) Good luck hun x


----------



## laurac1988

fx ladies.

I got my +opk this morning. This is SUPER early for me and is the same timing of the cycle that we concieved Squishy. Donor is coming over tonight and then we wait!
I've gone from having no hoppe this cycle to being filled with hope thanks to the early ovulation. The only other time I have every ovulated this early was when we concieved Squish, so fingers crossed for similar results!


----------



## carlywarly

Oooh awesome Laura!! Praying you get your Christmas miracle!! Pleeeaassee xx


----------



## laurac1988

hoping we will have a full house in here very soon 

I just need to keep my expectations in key, but I really can't help but be very hopeful this cycle!


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay for early ovulation Laura! So happy :) Will you temp to confirm O or just leave well enough alone? 

Hoping for a Christmas and New Years BFP now :) Go girls!

Shaz - How excited for the donor sperm next cycle! So happy your OH is in agreeable on that. 

AFM - Almost ready for Christmas.... Just a few more things to wrap and then I can relax! Is everyone staying close to home or do we have some travellers? We are staying home!


----------



## laurac1988

Eurgh no. No temping. Can't be bothered with it.

We're staying home for Christmas x


----------



## fuschia

Laura - fab news about ovulation. and fab tht you feel hopeful because of it - that's fantastic ! I have everything crossed for you and pray that you get the best Xmas / new year gift!

If you don't get lucky - you have clomid next cycle so that's going to be really positive too!

At home for Xmas here too ! Got immediate family coming over . 

On the French students - not sure how I feel about it . I liked the girls from last week - not enjoying having the current ones stay in my house ! I'm feeling a bit crummy atm and that might have something to do with it - just can't feel completely comfortable with them here !


----------



## shazney22

Thanks Carly kinda hoping AF would come on just before xmas but you cant pick and choose. 

Tmb - yeah I am glad he has agreed as well, it hasnt been easy this whole process last year but hopefully a whole new chapter soon.

Laura- Im praying you get a BFP soon! :) 

All the other ladies hope you are all keeping well. xx


----------



## fuschia

Shazney - thats such good news about moving forward for donor sperm.

Have you chosen a donor? As you sid you had a few willing?

New begnning for 2015! That's so exciting xxx


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Shazney - thats such good news about moving forward for donor sperm.
> 
> Have you chosen a donor? As you sid you had a few willing?
> 
> New begnning for 2015! That's so exciting xxx

Thats true, yeh met sperm donor at the weekend, I feel relaxed with this sperm donor so feel my choice has been made up now :flower:

how you keeping? how is the pregnancy going?


----------



## Tmb0047

Shazney - So glad you are pleased with your donor :) How exciting! When do you expect to O? And are you giving it a go this cycle?

Carly - 9dpo?! Have you tested?

Laura - Been keeping up on your blog....sorry about Disney and the land lady and the doctor! Crappy!! But very happy to read how you've been feeling at 4dpo :)


----------



## laurac1988

Hey TMB. Definitely after the year we've had, a BFP would be very welcome now!


----------



## MolGold

Shaz, glad you met the new donor and you like him! :) 

Laura and Carly in TWW wohoo! Hope the new year brings new hope and exciting news!

Tmb congrats on 3rd tri! :D 

How is it going Emma? 

I had my scan on Saturday, everything looks good. No pics as the picture quality is so bad :( Also DH was out of town so he couldn't make it to the scan. But I took my sister along and she was thrilled!


----------



## carlywarly

Ahhh thanks ladies :) No news from me.

Tmb awww yay for 3rd tri :D

Mol that's wonderful news about the scan :) Lovely.

Laura, so keeping my fx for you hun!!

Hope everyone else is well :) Shaz brill news about the donor - good luck with it all in the new year

Emma sorry about the students :( lol. Hope they bugger off soon! 

Have a fab Christmas everyone!! :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Stopping by to wish you all a Merry Christmas!


----------



## laurac1988

And to you TMB. Have a lovely few days, ladies x


----------



## carlywarly

Merry Christmas everyone!! :) Praying for a few Christmas miracles xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Absolutely gutted.....bought asda tests yesterday evening and tested after a short hold....very very very faint +. Darla made me hold out for the second one until this am. Well....woke up an hour and half earlier than usual and temp was flaming 36.5!!! This is af temp for me. Decided to test anyway and another faint faint bfp (tiny bit darker). Right on cue, af pains have started :( Was hoping this was our Christmas miracle but alas! What a crappy start to Christmas day. Ah well least being around family will take my mind off things.

Still got my fx tightly for you Laura!! And anyone else still on their tww!! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

You never know carly. Still have everything crossed!


----------



## Tmb0047

Oh Carly, I hope the witch stays away and it's just an off temp. Enjoy your family today :) I'll be thinking if you.

Laura - Happy to hear the pups enjoyed their gifts :) Getting close to test time for you!


----------



## laurac1988

It is indeed! Three more days!


----------



## fuschia

Carly - are you sure it's af? Period pains are quite normal for early pregnancy!

Merry Christmas everyone - I hope you have had a wonderful day xx


----------



## carlywarly

Hi all hope you've all had/are having a wonderful day! We had a fab time with family and isaac was spoilt lots! Must remember to buy less next year!! Haha ;)

Still getting af pains....I'm pretty positive that's what they are anyway :/ xx


----------



## carlywarly

Af just arrived! Knew it :/ least it wasn't a surprise. Good luck Laura! Down to you now :) xx


----------



## laurac1988

Ah crap! So sorry Hun! I hope it's anew year baby for you ladies xxx

(And me too if not this month)


----------



## carlywarly

Ah bless you thanks hun & me too!!! Pleeeeaaaseeeee let it beeee :) Still tightly crossing everything for a Christmas bean for you....without adding too much pressure! Hehe ;)


----------



## MolGold

Sorry Carly :( AF sucks!
Carly, I am still hoping its implantation bleed.. stranger things have happened!

Laura waiting for you to test with bated breath!

Haapy Xmas and I hope the new year brings a full house in here :hugs:


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun but this is too painful to be implantation. Sometimes when af comes I think it's a possibility but I am in a fair bit of pain today :(

Hope you had a great Christmas and Happy New year everyone xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry carly xxxx

Hope next cycle is the one 

I'm going insane. Might end up testing tomorrow morning (9dpo) but not sure. Might not. ARGH


----------



## carlywarly

Eeee I don't blame you Laura!!! I read your tmi spoiler and can't help but get excited for you!! I so want this to lead to a bfp for you! What a great start to 2015 it'll be :)


----------



## laurac1988

Can only hope


----------



## Tmb0047

Sorry Carly. I was so hoping she wouldn't show. I now hope the next few days are busy for you so that AF can pass quickly and the New Year can start with her being gone.

Laura - I will be checking in multiple tunes a day to see when you test. So hopeful for you :)


----------



## carlywarly

Ah thanks tmb :) Only up side is am going to have a few drinky poos on NYE :) Also arranged for 2 donations this cycle. One pos opk day and one 2 days later. Can't hurt to try I guess xx


----------



## laurac1988

Enjoy 
Definitely doesn't hurt to try two donations. I'm on the side that anything that won't hinder is worth a go. This month I've been trying spearmint tea twice a day as apparently it lowers testosterone in women with PCOS. Who knows if that's the reason I ovulated early or is Doug anything at all, but it won't hurt. And it's tasty... Which helps...


----------



## carlywarly

Ooh might have to try that!! I believe I have more testosterone than I should....

I've just upped my vit b6 dosage from 40 to 100....hope that's not the wrong move. I did get an earlier pos opk but lp still about the same :/

1 and a half days to test for youuuu :) Yay x


----------



## laurac1988

Indeedy 

Vitamin b sent my cycle haywire and did nothing for my LP. Left that alone! Seems to work for so many but not for me


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - 2 donations is a great idea and I think it's definitely worth a shot. I know it only takes one swimmer to fertilize an egg, but the more swimmers you've got hanging around, the better! 

Odd question for you ai ladies. Are your donors in relationships? I've wondered a few times about old spermies. Just wondering if they clear things out within a few days of donating....lol, feels like a silly question but I know when I was trying I liked to know that DH's supply was (for lack of better words) fresh! Hehe

I've got my glucose test Monday. Trying to cut down on my sweets the next few days!


----------



## carlywarly

Lol tmb my donor isn't in a relationship...but is helping another lady via ai too. 

Good luck with the glucose test :) I failed mine and ended up having to inject 3-4 times a day. Wasn't diet related though....I'm sure you will have no issues though x


----------



## laurac1988

My donor is married x


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry I've been so quiet ladies we must have all been busy over the Xmas and new year period. I've been spotting since last Tuesday and baby measuring over a week behind so waiting to see if I will miscarry. I get my 3rd lot of betas back tomorrow afternoon :( 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## carlywarly

Awh no hun!!! Hope the spotting is just normal and baby gets back on track!! Sooo hope this is NOT a mc for you!! :( Keeping everything crossed tightly [-o&lt;


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks hun altho I have a feeling that it is I will have more of an idea tomorrow I'm totally gutted xx


----------



## fuschia

Wanting - praying that it's not for you xxxxxx. Xxxx


----------



## Tmb0047

I've been checking in.....just not posting.

Wanting - Hope things turn out to be okay. I'll keep you in my thoughts.

Carly and Emma - How has this cycle been treating you? New Year, New Hope :) Sending so much positive vibes to you both!

Shaz - Did you end up using the donor this cycle? Hope all is well! Sending tons of baby dust your way as well.

Mol - Been keeping up with you through your journal. Glad to read you're well :)

Fuschia - How are you getting on?

Afm - All is well :) Not much new to share. Passed my glucose test (or assuming I did as I never got a call of concern). Back and hips are sore but with the help of my hot/cold bag I'm managing. I've been getting a lot of indigestion lately as well, which is weird because I've never had to take tums for any other pregnancy and lately I've been chowing down on those things!

I want all of you ladies to know that I think of each of you often, multiple times a day actually. I love our little group and do hope all our dreams come true. Truly hoping that 2015 is kind to us all :) :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

WAG I'm sorry. Everything is crossed for you x
Emma - pregnancy ticker now? Come onnnnn!
TMB - glad all is going well 
Mol - how are you doing?
Shaz - any news?
AFM - just getting ready for this cycle. I'm trialling this monitor thing called "ovusense" which has got a little gadget that you put inside your foof of a night and it takes your temp every five minutes. I think from today I'm going to start using my BBT as well and see how alike the two charts look.
Apart from that, just OPKing and waiting for my Dr appointment on Wednesday. Looking forward to getting my progesterone numbers from last cycle and a referral to the gynae/fertility people at the hospital where I work. There's a six week wait for an appointment there, but there's quite a few tests I should have in the mean time, so I will be getting those during that six weeks.


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Glad you are getting that referral! 6 weeks isn't bad of a wait....here in Canada (at least were I am) it's about a 6 month wait! Can't wait to see the results from your trial monitor and BBT. Sounds like a neat little gadget! I'd be curious to hear your progesterone numbers as well....how many DPO were you when they took them?


----------



## laurac1988

I had them done at 5dpol I'm assuming they won't be great as AF showed up at 9dpo


----------



## fuschia

As af showed early - isn't it a good thing that you had them early ? You know I'm not a bright spark with all these test though! 

Some positive things there Laura though- I love the gadget you will have it your 'foof' I hope it's not uncomfortable !

Sorry - pregnancy ticker I will try and Sort! I am around 11 weeks now tho - hopefully will get a letter about 12 week scan this week fingers crossed ! X
Tmb- great to hear from you! Sorry your suffering with indigestion and sore hips :( grey news about glucose test though! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

It's not great news Emma. I only had nine days between ovulating and my period. So, as much as I COULD get pregnant with that length of luteal phase, it's by far less likely and means miscarriage is more likely due to probable low progesterone


----------



## fuschia

Ah I am with you then Laura - so perhaps that will be something that is identified and they can rectify to give you best possible chance .

I can't explain how much I want this year to be the one for everyone in this group xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

I really hope it is


----------



## shazney22

Wantingagirl - Im sorry, I hope everything is okay
TMB - glad you are ok, how are you keeping? how far along are you now?
Mol, Emma & Carly - how are things?
Laura - that gadget sounds great, tell me more as I am fed up peeing on sticks
AFM -I had a donation one week ago a day after ovulation possibly could of still been ovulating though, I had brown spotting and pinkish just the once
when I wiped a few days later which is worrying me, my back is really sore. I am going to book appointment at docs feels like it could be a urine infection. AF if it arrives is due the 12th but could be slightly later you know what my cycles are like. Other than that I am fine thanks.


----------



## laurac1988

was it say after +opk? Or day after actual ovulation?

Its called Ovusense. It only does temps


----------



## fuschia

Shaz - sorry u think u may have infection- but omg that's so exciting you had a donation! 

How are things with you and oh now ? Cx


----------



## shazney22

Cool temps is good as it is one thing I dont track. It was positive ovulation or very close to one on day 10 as test was the strongest its been then was less stronger and more negatives later on plus CM was very good on day 10, donation was day 11 this is based on a 25 day cycle.

yeah things with oh are not bad thanks. I know I am sure its a urine infection, either that or a really sore back, plenty of cranberry juice and water for me. docs being a pain about giving an appointment, unfortunately receptionist wasnt there shes a lot nicer and helpful, hopefully get an appt tommorow to go next week or something. Health care isnt all that great here, considering going private I really am.

how are things with u and bump? hows family? have you told many people yet or your LO yet?


----------



## fuschia

Urine infection is horrible-hopefully its early enough to fend off with cranberry and water but good idea to get to docs !

Make sure if it is infection an they prescribe antibiotics that they know ur ttc !

things appear to be so far so good . Had a scan on Xmas eve as a treat and baby was there and all well. Now I'm nearing 12 weeks and hopin to get a letter with my 12 week scan in any time within next 2 weeks.

Family and some friends that I have seen know - dd knows and understands but until things are much further along I don't think she will realise just what it means for her !

So happy for you shazney- how did you find the donation procedure ? Was oh there ? X


----------



## MolGold

Oh that's great news Shaz! I am glad your donation went well! I am sorry for the possible infection :( Hopefully lots of fluids will help 

Carly how is it going?

Emma great news about the scan! Can you post pic on your journal?

TMB how is it going? Any preps done yet?

I hope Desi, Barbie and other ladies on here are well!

Laura I am sorry for early AF :( I hope next cycle is coupled with a good doc and a positive outcome

AFM We went out this weekend and had a mini shoot done by my sister, finally made my announcement and shared privately with friends and family over phone and email. :)


----------



## laurac1988

Body has thrown me a curveball. It is cycle day ten. I am still bleeding a light red flow, which in itself is incredibly unusual for me.
Today's OPK is >>>> this side
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/C798EAC4-BC6D-49DF-A96A-09990A019771_zpsvlqbtp0k.jpg
Donor is on standby in case it goes totally + tomorrow. I'm confused


----------



## carlywarly

When was the other opk taken? I only ask to rule out chance of pregnancy. If it's yesterday or something then ignore me lol That's crazy for you to get one cd10 ish isn't it! Wow fx it gets darker....hopefully if you get an early ov you might get a longer lp!


----------



## Tmb0047

Wow Laura....wonder what your body is up to?! Keep us posted on your next few OPK's :)

Carly - you must be gearing up for O time soon as well?!


----------



## carlywarly

Hey tmb :) Nothing yet....i don't even feel like a +opk is close. Temps still too high for it to be within the next 3 days so I'm just going to see what happens :)


----------



## laurac1988

OPKs are still dark but negative and I'm still bleeding some


----------



## MolGold

This bleed should be looked into, Laura!


----------



## laurac1988

The useless drs olds m "it happens" so I don't know what to do...


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks girls :) 

I lost baby on Tuesday xx


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry WAG xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Oh no!!! I'm so so sorry wanting :( Devastating news....hope you're bearing up...so sad xx :hugs:


----------



## fuschia

I'm really sorry wanting a girl xxxxxxz


----------



## carlywarly

Hope I'm ok to post? Don't mean to put aside your loss hun....

I'm just utterly confused! Been testing for ovulation with ebay cheapies...no positive...today I ran out and my lines were getting darker so I went to Bodycare to buy their 5 pack. 1st pic is this afternoon. Arranged to have a donation tonight and i did a final test at 11pm - 2nd pic. Wth?! Thinking earlier was a false surge :( Ff predicts i will ovulate tomorrow but my surge can't be as short as 2 hours surely?

I tested around 12pm - dark but nowhere near dark enough (cheapy). Tested 3 ish (pic 1) tested 5pm negative and finally tonight negative too (pic 2). Grrrr i am so confuuuused. Guess i still need to test for +opks
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-12 23.28.13.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 2









2015-01-12 23.28.35.jpg
File size: 198 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MolGold

SO Sorry WAG :( xx

Carly I hope Laura can help you there, you know how USELESS I was with OPKs, I could never get a sense of them! The only +opk Ive ever gotten was on my BFP cycle :|


----------



## laurac1988

Sometimes surges can be that short. I had a similar situation this cycle. Get the donation, then keep testing in case another positive shows up. Would your donor donate again?


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks ladies :) I tested again this afternoon and it's another positive. This time it showed straight away before it dried, and it feels right. Will have another donation tomorrow which will either be the day before or day of ovulation x

Appreciate the help x


----------



## laurac1988

Awesome!


----------



## Tmb0047

So, so sorry wanting :( Hope the loss handles itself and there is no need for medical intervention. Are the doctors going to look in to it as far as looking for a cause? Again, very sorry for your loss....I'm heartbroken for you.


----------



## Tmb0047

Laura - Been keeping up on the journal and YAHOO for early O!!!! And your timing was great :)

Carly - Timing is looking pretty good for you as well! TWW here you come!


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun....although i just tested again and its a negative result again! Aaagghh it's one of those cycles :( Thinking they are false surges!! I might write this cycle off! Whether to bother getting a donation tomorrow or not 'just in case' I still haven't decided. Stoopid body! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

I definitely would.

I had two sets of + this cycle. The second one was the real thing, but our donor and us had decided that he would donate any time a +opk showed up, whether that was three times or a hundred.

One of my straight TTC buddies said to me "if in doubt, fuck it out" and getting a donation is the donor version of it  Get those spermies!


----------



## carlywarly

Hehehe thanks hun :) It's just so bloody frustrating isn't it!! SO glad you've ovulated and all the guess work has gone for you :) Praying these are still my normal positives and that I will ovulate tomorrow - can only hope xx


----------



## laurac1988

Everything is crossed! There really is nothing more frustrating


----------



## shazney22

hey so sorry for your loss wantingagirl xxx


----------



## fuschia

Carly - really feeling for you and can feel your frustration there !! I just hope you can get a donation and your body plays fair !!

Shazney- where are you in tww now ?? Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun :) xx


----------



## MolGold

Carly, that's frustrating, but Lauras advice is so good :haha: Its great you and Laura have great donors!

Laura Woohoo for early O and SHD!!

Shaz how are you? Where are you in TWW?

Hows everyone else? I miss having Desi, Barbie and other ladies here.. WAG I hope you are well. Please take you time to grieve. We all are here for your should you need us!


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks mol :)

Well blooming opk is positive again! Wth?? Lol. Going to get a donation today. Its a darker positive than the other 2 days - hopefully thats a good sign :) 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## laurac1988

thats exactly what happened to me! i had two days of almost positive and positive, and then one day of DEFINITELY positive and ovulated after the most recent ones


----------



## carlywarly

Ooh well i hope that's a good sign that I'll ovulate soon then :D excited to see how your cycle goes! It's new ground eeek lol


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Carly - really feeling for you and can feel your frustration there !! I just hope you can get a donation and your body plays fair !!
> 
> Shazney- where are you in tww now ?? Xx


Hi ladies,

I am on my AF the now don't actually know when my true period was as it seemed earlier than usual, donation went well but think I must of just missed my ovulation. Don't know if I will do a donation this cycle as it is gonna be tricky to find out when I ovulate.

I'm doing okay though thanks.

How is everyone? Sorry am not on this as much kept busy these days. 

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## fuschia

Might take a bit of getting used to now I guess Shazney as u have to try and really pin point ov to get the best out of your donation!

Hope you ladies don't mind me updating - my scan went as planned today and I have edd 24th July .

I've also made a ticker as I was slacking in that department ! Xx


----------



## helpplease

Hi there, I am not sure if I'm on the right post or where to go. Here is my ditty in short:

age 37 (38 in April)
no children
TTC 2.5 yrs dx with 1 blocked tube (no known reason as to why but most likely endometriosis)
3 failed iui's

Now here is the question:

I have a friend with PCOS and started Pregnitude after failed IUI's.. was on it for 3 cycles and her next IUI was successful and she is due in July - I'm so happy for her even though I cried the entire way home thinking why not me. 

Sooo as anyone hoping and praying I started Pregnitude (and this was after fertilaide which my husband and I both took)... so this would be my 3rd AF with Pregnitude - I have noticed increase in Breast Tenderness, nausea, emotional rollercoasters with other cycles but when this AF was right around the corner I was vomiting a little here in there (you know when you think you burp but it tastes disgusting, sorry if TMI). Anyways I usually have a 30 day cycle.. on Day 29 after the vomiting piece yet again I thought I'll take a Preg Test and just see.. I know it will be negative but at least then AF will come faster and these feelings will go away until next time. 

Here is the kicker!!! I have a faint positive line.. I sent a pic to my husband and he confirmed that I wasn't losing my mind.. but since we were both told IVF w/ICSI was our only chance we are both in shock.. so this morning I took another one expecting the line to be gone, but there it is again faint - now technically my period has been as late as day 32 so that would be in 2 days... could this be a chemical pregnancy? Or am I nuts and pregnitude gave me my miracle?


----------



## carlywarly

Awh beautiful news fuschia!! So happy for you :) Love the ticker! Enjoy second tri...do you have a pic to share? Xx

Helpplease....wow what a roller coaster for you! I am.keeping my fingers crossed for you that your lines darken!! Does sound like pregnitude may have just given you that miracle though. Gotta be honest, I've never heard of it. Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## laurac1988

Pregnitude is the US version if inofolic. It's basically inositol and folic acid. It's sld over here an an incredibly overpriced supplement.

Fx xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Ah thanks hun....never heard of inositol lol x


----------



## laurac1988

It's essentially the herbal version of metformin. 

Machine caught up! Yay!
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/748A7A61-7368-4A7F-A7F2-958043F40AE2_zpsu8denzbn.jpg


----------



## carlywarly

Ah i seee lol thanks hun and wooohooo!!! I'm so excited for you - either way xx


----------



## laurac1988

Same! And I have a form for "day 21" bloods so will get that done tomorrow. Will only be 5dpo but the clinics dont open on the weekend so it's the closest that I can do.


----------



## carlywarly

Super strong +opk today. Trying to see if i can get another donation but if not we'll hopefully have a fair timed second donation already :) x
 



Attached Files:







20150115_114250.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fuschia

Laura - this is exciting stuff! Cant believe how early you ovulated! Must feel great!

Fingers crossed Carly - I hope you can get a 2nd donation but if not hopefully there are strong sperms waiting!


----------



## laurac1988

ooooooooh lovely Carly! When was your last donation?

Prety excited Emma. Ovulating early is great. Even if it doesnt lead to a BFP this month it's a start


----------



## carlywarly

Yesterday afternoon was my last donation but Darla linda ballsed it up a bit lol. He's going to come in the morning so fx that's ovulation day and will give us a better chance xx


----------



## laurac1988

yaaaaay fx


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - That is a def positive! So happy your donor is willing to come again :) 3 donations in 1 cycle has to be a record?! He should get a medal!

Laura - Your chart makes me smile :) Sp hopeful for you, but also simply happy for this awesome early ovulation! Glad your going to keep using the machine to see temps. And cd5 bloods should still show pretty good progesterone levels! Exciting times!

Fuschia - Glas all went well with your scan. Are you going to find out what you are having at the next scan?

Mol - How are you? Did you find out what your having? My brain is fried....can't remember anything these days!

Wanting - Thinking of you :hugs:

Afm - Had an appointment Monday and all looks good. Doc figures baby is already head down but not 100% sure. She'll check again in a few weeks. Going to start pulling out unisex clothing and getting some things ready.


----------



## laurac1988

so exciting TMB!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks huns :) 

Eek tmb it's amazing to think how close you are! ! Doesn't seem like so long ago that you got your lovely bfp! Time is totally flying. Exciting times getting ready for him/her xx


----------



## laurac1988

Happy anniversary Carly  Just noticed your ticker


----------



## MolGold

Happy anniversary Carly!

Tmb I can't find out legally in India. But I know what you mean with the pregnancy brain :haha:


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks so much ladies :) xx


----------



## carlywarly

Cancelled the donation tomorrow - think I may have ovulated already this afternoon lol. Fx for a temp rise in the morning! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Fuuuuurry nuff! Fingers crossed!


----------



## fuschia

Fingers crossed Carly !

Freaking a little here - at my scan my baby's head diameter was quite big.

The lady said it was right at top of chart so she tried again and asked her colleague if the new measurement was 'as bad ' and it was just same really.

I asked if head was big and she said - all babys are same at this stage and its at 20 wk scan that we will start to see if it's big and if I wat high sugar diet that it will affect by then.

So rather thAn bother u lovely ladies I put out a thread to see if anyone in2nd tri has experience - hoping for reassurance that it's no big deal.

Got one reply and her friend had same and was told that it may not be a 'good sign' however that the baby came out fine just with a big head !!

She didn't say what it was a bad sign for tho- can't find anything online .

Just a bit worried it might point to something being wrong - I know I'm prob over reacting!! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Hun please don't worry. If they think something is wrong they will intervene as soon as they can.


----------



## carlywarly

Awh Fuschia don't worry hun....he/she will probably even out (so to speak) at this point they really do have big heads and little bodies. His/her head will slow down and the rest will catch up. They all just grow at different rates don't they :) I am sure everything will be back on track next scan xx

Afm: called donor back as no temp rise! Lol he's coming this morning x


----------



## fuschia

That's fab that the donor can still come ! Best to be safe than sorry !

Thanks ladies - I guess it hard not to dwell on something when its not all as expected ! I may be getting a private scan again around my bday to see little one again and find out gender so I might get them to measure it again then! See if it's slowing down a little . Hubby isn't worried - he just said maybe the baby will look like stewie from family guy! Men!!

Excited that you will both be in tww soon ! X


----------



## carlywarly

That'll be nice to find out :) Good luck I'm sure it'll put your mind at ease too x

I tested opks again today and another suuuuuuper dark positive! That's 5 days of pos! Never happened to me before so not sure what to think lol :/

Laura, 5dpo...eek how you feeling? 

Hope everyone is doing ok! 

Mol I was wondering if you'd be allowed to have a sexing scan as I didn't know if the rules had changed. It's obviously important but in cases like yours a little disappointing for you - if you wanted to know that is, if you didn't then no issues xx


----------



## MolGold

Oh Emma, sorry for your scare. Are you having the NT + double marker test done? I am sure that test can take away any fear you have. And yes babies grow different. I was told my baby was bigger for 12w but by 20 weeks everything is normal again!

Carly oh I so want to know! I wish I could go abroad and know. But DH is happy its a surprise and that I don't have a choice to find out :haha: Did your donation get done? rollercoaster cycles for Laura and you this time.

Tmb so nursery and other preps done? How are you feeling?

Laura cant wait for your test day :D


----------



## shazney22

Hey Emma try not to worry babies grow at different rates and sizes. Hope your ok and are less panicked. Men they never think with their brains lol. How are you feeling otherwise? 

Mol that is a bit disappointing you can't find out the sex, you can in the uk but they always say they are never a 100 per cent. But suppose on the good side it's like getting a surprise. 

Tmb how are you? How's things? 

Laura how are you keeping? How's the new gadget of ovusense? 

Carly that is so great you have had plenty of positives and your donor is there when needed. 

Afm - I'm feeling happy today and in a good mood and AF is nearly gone hurray. Had a out of sync cycle so let's hope it goes back to normal.


----------



## carlywarly

Well today makes six positive opks in a row!! I want to cry!! :cry:

This has NEVER happened before and I could have sworn I'd ovulated. Today my boobs were so sore when i woke up - then I temped and felt deflated again :( I posted a thread asking for info but nobody has, apart from the 'gearing up but not actually ovulating' thing. Which I know about...I just don't know why i have sore boobies lol


----------



## laurac1988

So,times the dip is when you ovulate. Fingers crossed there will be a temp rise tomorrow. Whe I temp I always ov on a temp dip


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun....I can but hope xx


----------



## laurac1988

Indeedy. That's the annoying thing. Just get a donation every couple of days while the OPK os positive and then wait for the temp rise. FX!


----------



## carlywarly

Unfortunately can't have any more donations :( So if I don't ovulate today or tomorrow we're out this cycle. This is my last cycle for a while either way. If there's something wrong I need to address it first....if not, great, but i still need to do some work lol xx


----------



## laurac1988

Oh that's diappointing.
There might not be anything wrong, hun. Just because it's taking a while this time.


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks chick :) I need to lose weight and start exercising regularly - think that'll make a world of difference. Can just follow you as you make and grow your rainbow. I'll still stop by and check in on all of you ladies :)


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck with it all.
Three years down the line, who knows how long it will take for our rainbow. It was two years and four months in before we got pregnant with squishy


----------



## carlywarly

I'm sure it won't be long....just have a feeling ;) There might be one in there growing as we speak!! Eeeek I really hope so!! :D


----------



## laurac1988

Have to wait and see


----------



## carlywarly

I think opk might finally be negative!!! Lol Yaaay...what do you reckon?? Pleeease let me have ovulated so I'll at least have a chance!! Boobs sooo sore yesterday and today plus *TMI* CM creamy from yesterday too. Temp rose 0.1 degree so praying that I ovulated yesterday xx

How is everyone?
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-18 11.36.56.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2









2015-01-18 11.36.14.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## laurac1988

I reckon you're right hun x


----------



## Tmb0047

I think you're right well Carly :) 1DPO finally after all those positives! Yay :)


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks :) I soooo hope so!! If tomorrow's temp is low again, I think i might cry lmao xx


----------



## carlywarly

Temp rise this morning - thank goodness! Still don't know how much of a chance i have though lol


----------



## fuschia

Well looking at your chart (The expert that I am lol!) 
I would say you ovulated day 23?

So you had donation the day before? Perfecto!


----------



## fuschia

X


----------



## laurac1988

--deleted--

Sorry ladies. I think I need to leave this group. You're all wonderful ladies, but being the only childless one is a little depressing. 

Best of luck with everything. I'm unsubscribing now xx


----------



## fuschia

I'm sorry Laura if my mistake earlier with pic is what made you feel like that .

I didn't mean to do it and now I got my hands on an I pad rather than phone I deleted it. 

However if you genuinely feel that way- I understand and will keep following you on your journey till what I hope is a happy end all the time you are still around here.

Either way you were the 1st person to reply to my little plea for friends all those months ago and thank you for that and the support /advice ever since xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - Id say you O'd on cd23 as well. Although with the open circle on today's temp ff might not pick it up tomorrow. But I do think you've got it covered :)

Laura - Sorry that you are feeling so deflated right now. I hope this cycle turns out positive for you, but if not, I hope your doctor is more helpful at your appointment next week. I do hope you choose to come back and join us....I will also continue to follow your journal.

Fuschia - Just curious what your photo was of? I'd like to see it....did you post in your journal?


----------



## fuschia

Tmb it was a pic of my 12 week scan ! As Carly had asked I thought I could put it on under a spoiler button - but I couldn't so I didn't bother but then it came up anyway as a normal attachment .

I haven't put it anywhere else no- I will perhaps put on my journal when I get a chance at work but even then I think I need to start a new journal as I'm not meant to keep posting there after 12 weeks from what I read in rules x


----------



## Tmb0047

I wonna see it! I think you can ask an administrator to move your journal to another section if it no longer meets the current sections requirements.....


----------



## carlywarly

Awh no Laura!! Thats so sad :( I'll keep checking out your journey at the hope is the only bee thread. 

Thanks Emma and Tmb, I reallyyyy hope my temp stays up again tomorrow...worried it's an anovulatory cycle now :( Boo lol.

Emma!! Pleeaasseee put the scan pic back up...i wanna say hi to your little bun!! Xx


----------



## helpplease

Hi there just wanted to let you know that I was indeed pregnant - hcg blood test to confirm but this morning at repeat hcg/progesterone test it came to be that it isn't going to happen for us as the level is down to 16.. now I'm just awaiting the messy part of it all so that we can move on. Thank you for making my first posting experience an easy one - I've read your posts and you seem like a great person, I hope that you are able to share happy news soon. 
Best of luck to everyone, here's hoping that my hubby and I are able to create another miracle but this time a lasting one. 

Thanks again and good luck to everyone!


----------



## fuschia

Helpplease - so sorry to hear that .

I hope that you and hubby can pull through this and will soon be telling us about your rainbow pregnancy . Xx


----------



## carlywarly

helpplease said:


> Hi there just wanted to let you know that I was indeed pregnant - hcg blood test to confirm but this morning at repeat hcg/progesterone test it came to be that it isn't going to happen for us as the level is down to 16.. now I'm just awaiting the messy part of it all so that we can move on. Thank you for making my first posting experience an easy one - I've read your posts and you seem like a great person, I hope that you are able to share happy news soon.
> Best of luck to everyone, here's hoping that my hubby and I are able to create another miracle but this time a lasting one.
> 
> Thanks again and good luck to everyone!

Awh hun I am so so sorry :( So unfair! The waiting is awful too....If you need to chat then feel free to pm me hun. Just wish it was better news for you. Praying the next part is as quick and painless as possible - I'm sure that you will have a lasting rainbow baby as soon as you're ready to try again. :hugs: and thank you for the best wishes. Xx


----------



## tjones02

I have a question. I am new to this site. I have been TTC for 6 months since my miscarriage. And now my nipples are slightly sensitive, gassy, burping, cervix is soft and mushy with slight pink/brown cm and very dizzy and nausea and slight cramping AF is due on 4 days. Could I be prego or Af is going to appear. Please help


----------



## carlywarly

Hi TJones :)

If these symptoms are new and you haven't had them before then there's a good chance you could be pregnant :) Just bear in mind our bodies can be cruel and play tricks sometimes, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you - have you tested yet or will you wait for af?


----------



## shazney22

Hi Laura hope you feel better soon, take as much time as you need off the site as I know how you feel in one sense. I really do wish you all the best and hope everything works out for you.

How are you tmb?

Emma that's great you have your wee scan pic, I couldn't see it.
How's the pregnancy going?

Carly is that you in the two week wait now?

Welcome all the newcomers, great to have some newcomers.

How are you MolGold?

afm - I had a short cycle of 22 days there so I am not sure if I am going
to ovulate this cycle. I've had some very light CM but not the usual and I am
on day 12. Ovulation tests have been negative past four days.
I hope the next cycle is at least 25 days.


----------



## MolGold

Oh, so much news round here!

So sorry for your loss Helpplease :( I hope your rainbow is around the corner!

If you ever read this, Laura I am sorry you feel so low. We'll be here should you need us.

Tjones, try testing and let us know, FX!

Shaz, I'm good. Bummer about such a short cycle! There's still time to O, hope you do !

Carly I see your temps are up! FX!

Emma please update your pic in the journal. id love to meet lil fuschia :)

Tmb saw your 31 week update on FB :) Cant believe how time's flown !


----------



## carlywarly

Helloooo :)

Yep currently either 2 or 3dpo (ff thinks 2, we think 3 lol). This is gonna be the last cycle for me for a while either way though I think. I'm absolutely desperate for baby number 2 but I need to do some work on me.

Shaz, sorry about the short cycle! Hope you ovulate soon and it's a normal luteal phase! Then a bfp to follow would be magnifico lol

Mol, can't believe how quick it's going for you too! 24 weeks already eeek! You feeling lots of movement yet?

Tmb I love your bump pic! It's what I'd call a perfect bump :) He/she will be here before you know it!

Emma i don't know where your journal is...I don't know how to find it :( 

How is everyone else?


----------



## shazney22

Well turns out I tested last night at 10pm and was ovulating, had more CM in the afternoon and managed to get a donation in late afternoon, early evening, CM was good too yesterday afternoon and this morning. Got peak fertility this morning. And cheapo tests are positive too.
Let's just hope I have caught ovulation then in time. 
All you ladies hoping for me ovulating must of did the trick,
So thank you ladies


----------



## carlywarly

Woohoo shaz! Good luck hun xx


----------



## MolGold

OMG that's great Shaz, so happy for you! We are closer to a full house now :happydance:


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay shaz! So happy your donor could donate this cycle :) I'd say your timing is great! Happy TWW.

Thanks for the compliments on my belly pic ladies :) I'm feeling huge! Finding it hard to believe baby will double its weight in the next 8/9 weeks...eek!


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry I haven't been around too much. I ended up having a d&c yesterday as some of the placenta didn't pass. I hope you are all well xx


----------



## carlywarly

Aw wanting I'm sorry you had to have the d&c! I hope you aren't in too much pain....and can start to physically heal - how are you doing emotionally though? Stupid question i know, but I hope you have a lot of support around you right now? Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Wanting - Sorry about the D&C.....that's rough. They had me do mins right at the start of my loss because I live so far from a hospital. I hope you heal up quickly now....and as Carly said, hope you have a great support system around you at this time. Hugs!


----------



## fuschia

Wanting - sorry to hear that you have had such a tough time :(

I have updated my signature with a link to a new journal ladies and popped pic of my scan on there x


----------



## shazney22

Wanting - so sorry what your going through Hun, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - Your chart is looking splendid! I still say you are 5dpo :) If you rig it so cd23's circle is solid instead if open, does FF change the O date?

Shaz - How are you feeling? I'm so happy you got that positive OPK :)

Wanting - How are things post D&C? Do you seem to be on the mend now physically? Thinking of you :hugs:

Mol and Fuschia - How are you gals doing?

Afm - Starting to feel anxious! I feel like there is so much to do in so little time...trying to remind myself that not everything on my to-do list is essential, although it all seems so important in my head! :) Calm, breath! Lol


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks Tmb :) I think 6dpo too (I didn't temp this morning - and won't for the remainder of the cycle. That's what usually stresses me out before af lol). If I make the amendment and make the circle solid, it still keeps the same ov date. Guess that's because I had to take temp an hour earlier than usual. it would have probably been 0.1 degree higher at usual time. Well I guess we'll have to see when af comes (either Thurs or next fri).

Aw it's scary how close it's getting for you! Soooo exciting too though :) I'm sure everything that needs to be in place for when bubs comes will be xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Yes, 6dpo....didn't realize today's temp was missing :) Good idea to not temp and lighten the stress levels :)


----------



## shazney22

Tmb I'm good thanks feel a bit anxious waiting game now. Thanks am so happy I managed to get a OPK too  just need to wait and see now
I know that feeling too much to do lol hope you are well


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - I see you took a temp today....looks good :) Will you test soon....or have you already?

Shaz - How are you feeling? How many DPO now?


----------



## carlywarly

:hi: :) Today's temp means nowt in the grand scheme of things I guess lol...I just had the urge hehe. Just tested this evening and its a stark bfn - didn't expect anything else to be fair though lol. Guess I was just clinging on to hope xx


----------



## shazney22

Tmb0047 said:


> Carly - I see you took a temp today....looks good :) Will you test soon....or have you already?
> 
> Shaz - How are you feeling? How many DPO now?


Im okay thanks, I am 7 DPO today how are things?


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - Did you hold off on testing today? Another nice temp in your chart. Are you feeling like AF is coming? Fx for you :)

Shaz - I couldn't remember where you were at. 7dpo means your half way through the TWW :) Things with me are good! Thanks for asking :)

Where are all out other ladies at??!!


----------



## fuschia

Everything crossed for you ladies !

Carly - that temp is going up up! I know you expect an early bfp after Isaac but u just never know !

Shazney- hope the waiting isn't too hard ! Do u have plans to test ?


----------



## shazney22

No Fuschia not planning on testing at all, just see what happens once I am past 30 days I will test, as you know what my cycles are like.

How are you?

How is everyone? It is really quiet in here


----------



## Tmb0047

Shaz - You've got some willpower! I was never able to wait :)

Carly - How at you today??


----------



## carlywarly

Hi ladies!! :) Once again I missed notifications! :/ Lol

So 10 or 11dpo today (more likely 11) and stark white bfn on a superdrug test! Gutted but oh well...its part of a 2 pack so will use the other one tomorrow - fmu or smu? I'm not holding out much hope though as my 1st bfp was 9dpo then Isaacs was 7dpo. 12 dpo is a definite NO if bfn tomorrow...I'll just eait for af then that's me on hold for a few months! Grrrr lol. Thanks for asking ladies :) 

Hope you're all well? Good luck Shaz!! You can do it...one of us has to have some luck sooner or later so if it's not me it just has to be you!! :D FX for you x


----------



## carlywarly

Temp drop this morning - AF imminent :( Ah well...no big shocker for me. Wish you tons of luck Shaz!! :) xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Booo to that temp drop :( Sorry Carly....Are you still planning on a break for the next little while?


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks Tmb :) I was expecting it so I'm honestly not that bummed really. I am definitely going to take a break, start slimming world again and aim to lose about 2 stones before trying again :) Thanks for asking hun. I'm gonna stick around and check in though. Can't wait to meet your little bundle - and Emma, Mol, Desi will have their bundles soon after :) It's really exciting times and I'm so glad I've been on your journeys with you all! Then hopefully Laura will have some news soon, as well as Shaz and wanting. Then when I come back I'll fall first cycle....hahahaha!! Ok I went a bit too far with that last bit, but this is a new year and good things will happen :) xx


----------



## shazney22

Fingers crossed we all get our BFP's soon :) xxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - Sorry to see that AF arrived. Maybe a break will be a good idea. Sometimes it's nice to take a step back and focus in ither things for a month or two. I am glad you still plan to check in on us :) :hugs:

Shaz - Are you at day 30 yet? Have you tested? Thinking if you :)

I need some updates from everyone :)


----------



## carlywarly

Definitely sticking around :)

I ordered some agnus castus, folic acid, vitamin b6 and some herbal slimming tablets called garcinia. I started all but the b6 this morning - they haven't arrived yet lol. Hopefully my cycles will regulate and my lp will increase :) In the meantime I am hoping to find a new donor. Really want to start ttc again in a few months.

How are you getting on? Started with the Braxton hicks yet or have you had them a while? Have you decided on a birthing plan? x


----------



## fuschia

Carly I like your style . Your attitude is fantastic !

Everything you do will help. Have u considered tryin accupuncture ? I really think it helped me ! Also just a few changes to your diet too- the main one I made was much wheat- suggested by acupuncturist !

We are off to tenerife early in the am! Only for 4 nights - just need some quality family time ! It's a birthday treat for all 3 of us !
Hope you other ladies are well.

wanting - thinking of you- hope you are coping ok xx

Tmb and mol-hope you and bumps are good !

Shaz- looking forward to an update ! Just so glad your on the right road for you now x


----------



## carlywarly

Ah that's lovely thanks hun :) 

Oooh I am soooo jealous I adore Los Cristianos!! What part of tenerife are you going to? Have a fantastic time - I'm sure you all will :)


----------



## fuschia

We are staying in Los gigantes - not as popular as los christianos . We are hiring a car bough so might go exploring other areas - will see what it's like where we are ! Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Ah that's fab!! Have a great time xx


----------



## shazney22

Tmb0047 said:


> Carly - Sorry to see that AF arrived. Maybe a break will be a good idea. Sometimes it's nice to take a step back and focus in ither things for a month or two. I am glad you still plan to check in on us :) :hugs:
> 
> Shaz - Are you at day 30 yet? Have you tested? Thinking if you :)
> 
> I need some updates from everyone :)

No I'm only on day 24, usually day 25 I have an af but
it varies. So will see what happens next week.
That's why I am waiting to day 30 or just over.
Thanks for thinking of me that's lovely.
How are you?


----------



## shazney22

Hope you have a great time away fuschia.

Hope all other ladies are well


----------



## shazney22

Hey well AF came on yesterday really fed up lol
How is everyone doing? It's so quiet in here


----------



## Tmb0047

Sorry about AD Shaz. How long was your cycle? More normal length? Hope the witch is kind to you. Do you have a plan for this cycle?

I've been popping in, just haven't been posting. I want to keep in touch with everyone but feel kinda guilty when I post about pregnancy stuff.


----------



## carlywarly

Sorry about AF Shaz!! :( That's poop - stoopid witch :hugs:

I also pop in but have nothing to share :/ Not ttc is pretty boring haha :/

Tmb pleeaasseee I'd personally love to share your preggy news...and Emma's, Mol's and all the other ladies expecting. Why shouldn't you share your lovely baby stuff? I really enjoy living vicariously through you guys. My best friend in the whole world had her baby girl today! Emma, I'm going to have a stiff tomorrow ;) I mentioned that to Gemma and she now calls me crazy baby lady haha :haha:

I'm sooo desperate to be pregnant but I love that we've shared your guys' journey too :) It's awesome xx


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies!

Sorry for AF Shazney :( Hope next cycle brings better luck.

My Sis in law who has been trying 9 years, and had an MC last year, is pregnant again! She is due for her 6th week early scan and I am so happy for her :) I hope Carly, Shaz, laura, Wanting also get on the preggo bus :D and SOON!


----------



## carlywarly

Awwww Mol such wonderful news for your sister and you all! I love happy news :D Your children will be close in age - brilliant :)


----------



## shazney22

No plans for this cycle although considering buying a treadmill soon, not overweight but feel I need more exercise and I am going to go back to eating as healthy as I can. My cycle length was 26 days so I am happy about that.

Feel free to post news Tmb and everyone else :) I think I may just be checking in now and again as not much news here for now, thats great news MolGold :)


----------



## fuschia

Hello ladies - sorry about AF shazney.

It's your first time trying with donor though right? So keep our spirits up!

Have everything crossed for you and more .

My big news is that I found out the gender of my baby today :). I wasn't going to but mr 'I'm not sure I want to know ' (hubby) changed his mind at 16 weeks exactly and booked a private scan this afternoon! 
And.... It's ....... A ....................,,,,,................................................




BOY!!!! Eek!!


----------



## carlywarly

Awwwwww hunny that's wonderful news!!! Soooo happy for you, how do you feel? Eeek sooo cute and exciting! xx


----------



## shazney22

Aww thats so exciting hun :) 

well second donation yeah, I just hope a pregnancy happens quickly starting to lose patience lol


----------



## fuschia

I certainly understand the impatience !!

Carly- well as u know - the whole boy thing is a little hard for me to digest but that doesn't mean I am disappointed or love this baby less !! Just takes a little getting used to !

Hey I have one of eAch- can't get more balanced than that! 
Xxxx


----------



## carlywarly

Awww he'll be perfect and no trouble for his mummy I'm sure!! :) Yay....boys really are sooo loving. Isaac has to have cuddles numerous times a day. He's a little softy but I love it xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay for a boy! That's so exciting Fuschia :) Congrats!!


I had my 34 week check yesterday and all is well. Baby is still head down but not yet engaged. I didn't gain any weight in the last 4 weeks! I was surprised by that as I feel like I have gained. BP was nice and low. I go in next at 37 weeks at which time I'll have my GBS swab done. Only weird thing going on is a numb spot on the top, right dude of my bump. I pulled a muscle there a few weeks back while coughing and once the pain subsided it just went numb?!?! Doctor figures something has been pinched and should heal up soon or after baby comes.

How is everyone doing this week?


----------



## carlywarly

Hey Tmb :) Hi everyone!

Weird about the numbness...kinda freaky? Lol I hate that numb sensation lol. Hope all comes back when your little one is here :) Wow 34 1/2 weeks already! Good luck at the next appt :)

Nothing going on here lol....hope everyone is ok? Ps Emma, I LOVE the new profile piccy avatar thingy (yes that is the technical tern) :p hehe xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - I see you've got a positive OPK. Looks like it might be an earlier O than usual?! How is donor hunting going? And have you been working hard at the healthy eating the last two weeks?


----------



## carlywarly

Not quite Tmb :/ Lol I'm terrible haha xx


----------



## shazney22

hey hows is everyone? I am day 14 and still no ovulation yet which is unusual for me so could be out this month. hope everyone is well.


----------



## fuschia

Hello!

Shazney - the female body can be a strange thing and ovulation could be around the corner for you :) it's such a frustrating thing at times isnt it - even more so when you are relying on your body being fair so you can get a well timed donation.

How are things between you and your partner now? has all this eased the pressure ? 

I am well thank you and feeling o nowadays :)


----------



## fuschia

Carly - did you get a donation this weekend? When do you think you ovulated?

I swear I'm gonna cry when the next bfp comes through on this thread and it will... I can't wait xx


----------



## carlywarly

Hi ladies :) I had a donation last night...ran out of smiles yesterday tho! Was testing and got flashing smile so wanted to check it was solid yesterday but it was an error result! grrr So I have abso no idea what's happening or when lol.

Shaz hope +opk is just around the corner for you, along with a donation :) 

How is everyone? x


----------



## Tmb0047

Glad you chose to get a donation this cycle Carly! Is it from your regular donor or a new one? Hope your temp goes up and up :)

Shaz - I hope you get a clear sign that ovulation is coming :) 

Fuschia - How are things? Have you picked out any boy names?

How's every one else? Thinking of everyone often :)

Afm - 35 weeks today! I'm still good with baby remaining in for a few more weeks....I haven't even started my hospital bags. My mil is bringing me the new diaper bag I ordered next weekend so I will start packing it next Monday at 36 weeks :)


----------



## carlywarly

New donor Tmb :) Getting another donation tomorrow if I get a positive on a cheapy too and thanks hun xx

Awww happy 35 weeks! I am shocked at how quick it's flying for you ladies! Soon you're all going to havw beautiful bundles...There's nothing more magical than that :) xx


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Hello!
> 
> Shazney - the female body can be a strange thing and ovulation could be around the corner for you :) it's such a frustrating thing at times isnt it - even more so when you are relying on your body being fair so you can get a well timed donation.
> 
> How are things between you and your partner now? has all this eased the pressure ?
> 
> I am well thank you and feeling o nowadays :)

Things are ok between partner, he is working now so that has took some pressure off unfortunately he wants a new job so he is driving me up the wall with that and wants to go away but we are trying to save up to get married.

I think he thinks there is a money tree outside :haha:

Pressure has eased a bit more nowhere near as bad as it was.

Thats good your doing well.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi girls 

Hope you are all ok. I'm currently in my first 2ww 

Terrified is an understatement 

Xxx


----------



## fuschia

Glad to hear things are better shazney.

Wanting I have y fingers crossed for you xxx

Carly- are you happier with new donor? Did you just fancy a change or was there a reason to change ? Happy tww I hope it goes fast for you xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Hi wanting :) Aw so glad you ovulated and gpod luck this tww!! I pray you get your beautiful rainbow xx

Shaz good news about fellas new job, and that pressure is off! Good luck this cycle :)

Emma we decided to change donor just after 9 cycles of no luck....no real other reason than that. Guess we'll see what happens :) Almost 18 weeks for ya!! Woohoo!! You feeling little mr move yet? xx


----------



## fuschia

I have felt him yes - at this stage it is quite muffled if you know what I mean but I know I have felt him moving about .

I listen regularly too on my angel sounds thing and I hear him moving around lots always :) x


----------



## carlywarly

Awwwww lovely :) xx


----------



## shazney22

Just leaving a quick message to say thanks for everyones support in here it has been great having that support system, I do not think I will have a bfp this month due to my body not ovulating at all as I am day 17 today, but there is always the rest of the year, fingers crossed for everyone else to get a bfp soon!


----------



## carlywarly

Hey Shaz :) How is it going with ovulation and what not? I eended up having 10 days of positive opks lol....only ovulated either yesterday or the day before :/ xx

Hope you've had +opks and had a donation :)

How is everyone? x


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - 10 days! Wowzers, that's crazy. Did you manage to get a donation in the last few days or us this cycle a right off? You had a lot of positive OPK's last cycle as well, didn't you? Hmmmm....wonder what's up with that!

Shaz - Did that positive ever make an appearance. Must be frustrating when your body usually ovulated around the sand time each cycle and then just decides to switch things up! I ovulated anywhere between day 18 and day 118 or higher so I feel some of your frustration! Hope you have O'd and are in with a shot :)

:hugs: ladies :)

Afm - In the 20's today....29 days till d-day :)


----------



## carlywarly

Oooh 29 days!!! As if!!! Wow....yay not long til yiur beautiful rainbow arrives :) Sooo bloomin exciting!!

Nope last donation I got was the Tues...I refused to have another as I was ovulating so late...and I felt bad about asking donor to come back again haha. Ah well hoping the agnus castus and b6 work their magic for next cycle!! And yep had 6 days of + last cycle :/ xx


----------



## shazney22

I didnt get a positive ovulation at all on the tests, so I just had a donation anyways with what my CM was telling me. Hopefully its better luck next month, what strips are you using Carly?

Oh not long to go tmb!


----------



## carlywarly

Ah good luck Shaz and deffo worth going by cm! FX for ya :) I used 3 brands of opks this cycle.The bodycare ones, CBD and ebay ones...I didn't include my 1st 6 days of + onto my chart just as I'm not sure if the bodycare ones aren't too sensitive. So I plotted from the ebay ones that usually work really well x


----------



## fuschia

just why oh why isnt it easier???

We should go a different colour all over when fertile or something? Wouldnt that be a much better way? Then men would see us and it would aid them in 'spreading their seed' and ladies like us and you guys that are wanting to conceive could use the indicator to know now was the time..

oh look I have woken up bright blue today - time for sexy time/ donation etc? Im sure this would make it all so much easier.


----------



## carlywarly

Hahaha Emma! Love it! C'mon evolution......lmao


----------



## fuschia

It just seems obvious to me - it is meant to be the most natural thing for survival etc - reproducing so why on earth make it so difficult!

Whyu make men fertile all the time and women fertile for like 24- 48 hours? Where is the sense in that?

Lol dont worry about me ladies....

On a more serious note - where is Aditi ?? We havent had any posts from MolGold in a while and I dont think she has updated her journal either - hopefully all is well and she is just becoming all consumed with the reality of becoming a mum soon!


----------



## carlywarly

Lol hear hear!! And I know I was wondering how Mol is doing too...Mol drop in and let us all know you're ok plz hun :) xx


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies

I checked in today after ages to see you guys asking for me :hugs: aww! 

Ive been swamped with work and this pregnancy related illnesses have got me down. I might just be borderline gestational diabetic, but I am on my toes and being monitored. Other than that everything is good. I hope to post more in detail later. Hope you all are well!

XX


----------



## carlywarly

Heeey Mol!! Great to hear from you! Sorry pregnancy isn't being nice to you....I was like that through mine!! Haha...but 10 or so weeks your little darling will be here :) xx


----------



## shazney22

Hey Mol hope your well, Emma your really funny that post about us having a 24 to 48 hour slot made me laugh, thanks carly will try and become more adventourous with the ovulation tests xx


----------



## shazney22

The witch has arrived hope everyone is doing okay


----------



## carlywarly

Ohh no Shaz sorry to hear that!! :/ Did you test early enough? Seems you might have missed the surge or has af come on time? xx


----------



## shazney22

Both by looks of it, AF has came on time this time which is good maybe just not timed it well. xx


----------



## fuschia

Sorry Shazney :( disappointing but you have this cycle to try again now . Did I read you might try some different opks? You must have missed your surge ? Xx


----------



## carlywarly

I was thinking you might have missed the surge...considering how many dodgy ones I've had the last couple of cycles. At least af was on time - although I know a bfp would have been wonderful xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Sorry Shazney :( Maybe a few different OPK brands might be a good start. If you could find one that works good for you it would be well worth the time and effort. Hope AF takes it somewhat easy on you.

Carly - By the looks of your chart, you didn't get a third donation. Did you but it's just not showing? Your temps look strong this cycle :) 

Thinking of you ladies.....and Laura, I miss Laura!


----------



## carlywarly

No just the 2 Tmb...not holding out any hope with a donation 3 days before either lol. Hope everyone is doing ok :) xx


----------



## shazney22

Thanks ladies can you advise any opks that helped you? yeah the opks have been seeming a bit dodgy these days hopefully this cycle is better, yeah glad cycle is on time thats a good thing, glad to hear from you ladies. I miss Laura too tmb :(


----------



## carlywarly

https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=141249917348&alt=web

Try that link Shaz...they are wider tests so easier to read/understand too :) Good luck this cycle!! xx


----------



## shazney22

carly thats the ones I use :) the clearblue ones have been a bit dodgy

just looked again I dont use them turns out they look similar yeah think these might be better will give these a try as well as ones I usually use.

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## carlywarly

Hope they work better :) I am currently 2-3 days (ish) away from af...will see if the agnus castus and/or b6 will make any difference to this cycle length :) Tested yesterday smu and it was bfn so waiting for af for definite! xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Shazney - GL with the new OPK's. The ones I used always had a green end.....actually still have about 30 left. I should send then to you :)

Carly - I was wondering if you had tested. Your temps look so good this cycle. Did you do anything different this go around? I wish your donation was a little closer....even by a day. Oh well, can't change that I guess.

Afm - Full term today :) so could be any day now....or another 5 weeks if I go over due!


----------



## carlywarly

Wow full term!!! Eeeek sooo flipping exciting!! :D This ks the final countdown yaaay :) Wishing you tons of luck in the last few weeks!! Isaac came dot on 37 weeks...I'd like that again if we're lucky enough to have another lol

Yeah I took agnus castus up until ovulation and been taking vitamin b6 and folic acid the whole cycle. I'm taking the b6 to try to lengthen my 11-12 day LP and the agnus to try bring ovulation earlier. Agnus didn't work this cycle but I think it really helped my cm. Just waiting to see what kind of LP I end up with this time :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Spotting today Carly?! That's unusual for you, is it not? That's quite the switch up if things you did this month. Temp wise I'd say it's made a change...steady/strong post O temps. I just wish you'd get one or two days of positives for OPK's instead of 5 to 10!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## carlywarly

Hey hun :) Wellllll....af arrived last night I guess (the spotting) as temp dropped dramatically this am. I don't know what to do really as it seems the b6 actually shortened my LP to 10 days! :/ My issue with LP may not be progesterone related....maybe I should stop taking the b6. Hmmm....that's peed me right off!! lol


----------



## shazney22

Hey Carly any idea or best way to take temp? That's one thing I don't do as not sure if it works or does help. Sorry about AF try and not get pissed off. I'm on day 6 of the dreaded witch


----------



## carlywarly

Cheers Shaz :)

I temp using just a basic thermometer (from Morrisons and temp the same time every day (or as close to the same time as possible). Before getting out of bed or anything. I use fertility friend 

www.fertilityfriend.com to chart the temps :) 

It really helps to show how long after a +opk you ovulate, also when you have 3 or more charts you kind of get a sense of when you might be getting ready to ovulate if temps have a similar pattern to previous charts. You can't plan donations for definite around charting though as you see a temp change after you ovulate already. So using with opks is usually good - and I think it helps read your body better :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Sorry about AF Carly. Sorry your lp didn't change....was this the first cycle on b6? I took a b complex with folic acid while I was TTC (but my lp was never the issue). I also tried vitex for my stupid long cycles but it didn't seem to do anything but make me breakout like a teenager!

Shaz - I tempted with a basal body thermometer. Placed it at my bedside and temped at around 6am each day. I used fertility friend as well :) A 3 day temp rise will typically confirm ovulation, but like Carly said, it won't predict ovulation so using the OPK's are a good idea. I was also checking my cervical mucus and my cervix position. Crazy the things we will do to get pregnant!

Not much new here. Appointment tomorrow. They will check my gbs and see if I'll need IV during labour. My hips feel like they are separating - OUCHY - but other then that I am managing well and can't complain :) Busy few weeks ahead as I chose to volunteer at the kids school and organize and run a fundraiser this month! Haha...not sure what I was thinking!?!?


----------



## carlywarly

Lp did change after all...after the tiny spot of bleeding I didn't get af at all yesterday and it arrived this afternoon instead. So I ended up with a 12 day Lp for the 1st time in a wee while :) Quite happy about that. I am going to stick with the agnus and try just 1000mg a day this cycle - along with the b6 and folic acid. Hoping for a 13 day LP if not a bfp ;) Hehe

You are sure superwoman to volunteer for all that work!! My goodness....lol yellow bump Could be here any day now!! :happydance: No doubt the whole family is anxious to meet you LO - I'm anxious for a baby pic lol. Hey would a sniff of a pic of a newborn work too Emma??!! Haha...

How are you Emma and Mol? And anyone else I'm forgetting? lol xx


----------



## shazney22

Thanks ladies, the green opks are so much easier to use. They arrived today.
I would always still use opks but just wondered about the whole thermometer thing.


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - Yay to a 12 day LP! It may be even better next cycle once the b6 has had more time to sink in. Or maybe a 9month LP :) Hope your OPK's cooperate this cycle and you get great timing for donation!

Shaz - Temping is a very good resource but it takes patience. It gets very frustrating at times but after a few cycles you will start to see a typical pattern pre band post ovulation.

AFM - Appointment went good yesterday. Baby is head down and has dropped in to my pelvis. Did my gbs test yesterday so I'll know in a few days if I'll need IV in during delivery. Spent my morning scrubbing walls.....haha. Tomorrow we have hockey then are headed to the city for a night of hotel and pool fun for the kids. Monday I'm getting my hair cut and highlighted :) DH heads out of town for a night or two next week and he has told me baby needs to stay in until next Friday at the earliest. Next appointment is on the 16th at 39 weeks :)


----------



## carlywarly

Awh that's awesome T!! :) Good luck eith IV results and have a great time away...hope hubby gets his wish!! lol xx


----------



## MolGold

How's everyone doing?

Tmb not too long now! Wow :)

I'm away a lot these days as I've got too much to handle at work and I'm working Sundays as well, though I can work at home on weekends. I'm so exhausted anyway with the pregnancy progressing. But the upside is I've got just a month left for ML to start :) hope to be on here more often !


----------



## shazney22

Hi ladies, I need help I am a bit confused, my cycle is usually 25 days, I got a donation yesterday and it turns out this morning I was ovulating but not in the afternoon and I am on cycle day 10. My CM was really good yesterday. It seems early for me anyone had this before?


----------



## carlywarly

MolGold said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> Tmb not too long now! Wow :)
> 
> I'm away a lot these days as I've got too much to handle at work and I'm working Sundays as well, though I can work at home on weekends. I'm so exhausted anyway with the pregnancy progressing. But the upside is I've got just a month left for ML to start :) hope to be on here more often !

Hey hunny great to hear from you :) Sorry about work tho but yaaaay for ML!! Bet you're just counting the weeks, days, hours, minutes.....haha. Wow it's all going so fast to me anyway lol xx


----------



## carlywarly

shazney22 said:


> Hi ladies, I need help I am a bit confused, my cycle is usually 25 days, I got a donation yesterday and it turns out this morning I was ovulating but not in the afternoon and I am on cycle day 10. My CM was really good yesterday. It seems early for me anyone had this before?

Sorry I can't help hun, ive no clue!! :/ What do you mean you ovulated today but not this afternoon? Do you mean it's a positive opk?


----------



## MolGold

Shaz: Same question as Carly, do you mean you got a +OPK ?


----------



## fuschia

Yes same here Shaz - do you mean you got a positive OPK this morning but not yesterday and got the donation to be on the safe side? If you had positive opk today - can you get a second donation? Dont forget it is possible to have surges and not ovulate- if its quite early for you then that could be happening?

Ideally I guess you would get another donation but keep opking!


----------



## shazney22

I got a positive opk in the morning had a donation the day before and then a negative opk in the afternoon. So postive opk in morning then negative opk in afternoon.
Cm is gone for now, was strong at weekend. I hope I am making sense.


----------



## carlywarly

Maybe it was a short surge and started the evening/night before? If cm was right and opk positive then fx you've had perfect timing xx


----------



## shazney22

Thanks Carly. Yeah I must be having short surges.
But I do believe I have timed it well. Is it better to test at night as well?
Cm is the best way to go for me  how is everyone?


----------



## carlywarly

I test 3 times a day at least when I'm close lol Good luck hun xx


----------



## Tmb0047

What's new ladies? 

9 days till d-day over here :)


----------



## carlywarly

Heeeey!!! Wowwww 9 days!! :wohoo: 

Nothing new here...just waiting lol...need to start temping again but keep forgetting - and I'm less stressed when not temping so maybe I'll just go by other signs and sod the thermometer this cycle lol. Smileys came in this morning :) 

Are you mega nervous now? Or just nervously excited? I'm soooo excited for you and your family xx


----------



## MolGold

Oh ! single digit wait for your LO now Tmb! Awesome! Cant wait to meet him/her :)

How is everyone else? Where are you in your cycles and in real life?

I hit 32 weeks today :) 50 something days to go!


----------



## carlywarly

Yaaaay Mol!!! Awesome :D xx


----------



## fuschia

wow getting so close for you ladies. Very exciting.

Also excited for Shaz in the tww fingers and toes crossed here!

Carly- hows any weight loss plans going? apparently even the smallest weight loss can make a difference.... oh and... go to accupunture! I recommend to all! ( you too Shaz!!) 

I am cool- ticking along ok - keeping busy - too busy sometimes! x


----------



## shazney22

hey emma, what did the acupuncture help you with? I am considering going to it, thinking about it. 9dpo so not long left :) hope you and bump are well, how far along are you now?

how is everyone else keeping? x


----------



## fuschia

Shaz- it helps with balancing you out and your general well being. She worked on appropriate areas at different times... Prepping me for ov! I obv am not the expert but I felt really chilled out for ages after a session- not stressed and stroppy! Reflexology works in similar way targeting different areas and working on hormones etc. I did reflex for about 10 months. I would recommend but I think acupuncture might have been more affective for me.

The second cycle I had when being treated with acculuncture I fell pregnant. I had a total of 3 sessions and I feel she really helped... U need to find someone specialising in fertility- mine was affiliated to Zita west who is meant to be very good and does various help CDs ( I listened to her get pregnant naturally CD the month I got pregnant too)

We are pretty well thank you for asking- I can't complain. In pretty good health so far!

I am 22 weeks on Friday xx


----------



## fuschia

I know the idea of accupuncture is pretty daunting- I thought it was a no no for me ! It was only because I went to see an osteopath with a back problem and he sprung some needles on me - and I thought it wasn't what I expected ! And not painful so that gave me the confidence to contact the fertility acupuncturist.
Who knows- had things not happened like that I may not be blessed with this little squirmer right now-,who knows !!


----------



## MolGold

Wow Emma, V day is not far! How are things otherwise?

I am having a real crappy time at work which ruins the whole day for me and I dread going back to work on weekends. I am due for leave and working to my best capacity to finish everything but new crappy manager keeps extending my time on this project, expects me to work beyond hours, and one day I was sick, I was refused leave and had to work from home! I am 7.5 months along! I really cried that day.

Enough me ranting. That's whats keeping em busy to check in. Hopefully April will be here soon. Right now every day seems so long!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone how are you all? 

Sorry I haven't been around so much.

I'm currently on cycle 2 5dpo :wacko: 

Anything I have missed while I've been Mia xx


----------



## carlywarly

Hi Wanting hun :) OMG I so thought I'd left a message in reply the other day!! Good luck this cycle hunny...hope you are doing well? Not missed anything in regards to my ttc journey :/ lol

TMb Congratulations hun!!! The new addition is absolutely beautiful :) You did so well - very happy for you and the family xx

How is everyone doing?


----------



## fuschia

Omg tmb has a baby?! I need to find this ! Is it her journal? I don't have that one on subscriptions aah!

Hi wanting ! Hope your doing ok- fingers crossed for this cycle for you xxx


----------



## fuschia

I looked at your posts Carly and can't find a tmb journal- is it Facebook? Is it a boy. Or a girl? Did she labour a bit early ?


----------



## MolGold

YES, Carly and I saw this happy bit of news on FB!! 

Both of them are doing well.. But lets wait for TMB for the details!! I cant wait for the birth story, our first on here!! Greatest bit of news today :D


----------



## fuschia

Your leaving me hanging mol! Is it a boy or a girl??!! Xx


----------



## MolGold

Its a girl!! ( Sorry TMB for the reveal, but we are still patient enough to wait on the details, and the story!) and she is beautiful! 

Tmb now has 2 of each :)


----------



## fuschia

Oh how wonderful! Lovely news :) I can't wait to hear from her . well between caring for her 3 older kids and dealing with a new born.... And recovering from child birth... Lol its so wonderful :) xx


----------



## carlywarly

Sorry I just contain myself and didn't want to post on her personal fb as it probably wasn't the place. So this was my next point of call lol. Hope you don't mind Tmb? xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Adyson Sky made her grand entrance at 3:13am on March 23 and weighed 7lbs 12oz. We are both home now and are doing great! I will get on soon and give you birth details....it sure is a story to tell! I'll update soon but just let you know delivery did not go as planned since she decided to arrive 1 hour and 13 minutes after my first labour pain!

Fuschia (and others) feel free to add me on Facebook - Tasha Mae Lappage. I'll post a photo soon on here and update when I have more time :)

Thank you all!


----------



## wantingagirl

Tmb0047 said:


> Adyson Sky made her grand entrance at 3:13am on March 23 and weighed 7lbs 12oz. We are both home now and are doing great! I will get on soon and give you birth details....it sure is a story to tell! I'll update soon but just let you know delivery did not go as planned since she decided to arrive 1 hour and 13 minutes after my first labour pain!
> 
> Fuschia (and others) feel free to add me on Facebook - Tasha Mae Lappage. I'll post a photo soon on here and update when I have more time :)
> 
> Thank you all!

Added you! Congrats Hun she is gorgeous! Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

My af came today. So lovely for a real life baby :haha: she is gorgeous! Xx


----------



## shazney22

Tmb0047 said:


> Adyson Sky made her grand entrance at 3:13am on March 23 and weighed 7lbs 12oz. We are both home now and are doing great! I will get on soon and give you birth details....it sure is a story to tell! I'll update soon but just let you know delivery did not go as planned since she decided to arrive 1 hour and 13 minutes after my first labour pain!
> 
> Fuschia (and others) feel free to add me on Facebook - Tasha Mae Lappage. I'll post a photo soon on here and update when I have more time :)
> 
> Thank you all!

Congrats hunni :)


----------



## shazney22

I got my :bfp: today ladies, I am so happy baby number 2 is on the way finally :)

how is everyone? xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Sorry about af wanting!! :( Hope you're doing ok hun xx

Shaz that's bloomin awesome for ya!! Very good news good luck with it hun

Hope you're enjoying your newborn Tasha! How is it all going?

Emma, Mol - you both well?

Anyone I've missed? x


----------



## MolGold

Oh My god great news Shazney.. woohoo! Congrats!

I hopw wanting and Carly join you soon!

Emma and Tasha hope you both are well..

34 weeks for me today :) 40ish days to go!


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies :wave:

Congrats Shaz!! Did you feel optomistic for a BFP this cycle? Were you feeling any different? How did your OH react? So happy for you :)

Carly - Had a look at your chart....your pre-o section is actually smiling! Haha....How do you feel about this one? Sending positive vibes!

Mol - 34 weeks! Wahoo! Are you ready?

Emma - How are you feeling? You are getting close to the 3rd trimester now :)

Afm - Ady and I are doing great! The whole family has adjusted to the new little one pretty well. She is a week old today....the time flies by so fast at this stage. I'm trying to soak up every minute of it!


----------



## carlywarly

Aw so great to hear from you :) So glad everything is going well with your new little lady. Happy for you that everyone has adjusted well...nawwww x

Haha didn't realise it was smiling!! lol....surely that's a great omen?? Haha. I stopped temping yesterday so I'm not going to dwell on things. I may test on sun but every cycle that goes by is another loss of hope :/


----------



## fuschia

Shazney- that is such amazing news. So glad you found the right approach for you and it has paid off. Wonderful news... When will your due date be ? Are we looking at a Christmas baby

Mol- 34 weeks - the end is really in sight noe. Can't wait to find out if its a boy or girl!

Carly - what's going on with you at the mo- are you still breaking to lose weight? Or are you still trying I hope so!

Tmb- such special times. Sounds like you have everything under control too! I remember feeling that way with Evie and just wanting to stop time and look at her because you know how fast it all changes! I love her name too .

Hubby is hoping we find inspiration for a name when on holiday in Florida in 4 weeks !


----------



## fuschia

Having an awful day ladies. Feeling like me an hubby are really at breaking point :( its really hard because I don't know how much my hormones are affecting me at the moment so I don't want to get into any really serious conversations and say something I will regret. Does that make sense ?

Right now i feel like suggesting some sort of break between us but I'm also hysterical and crying after having a bit of a bust up in town. ,i just lost it with him. I'm not sure what to do :(


----------



## Tmb0047

Oh Fuschia, hope you can figure things out. I'm sure a lot of it is just hormones....I struggled with my emotions through the first 30 weeks. I always had to stop, think and rationalize my feelings before freaking out! Everything irritated me! Have the issues been only since you've been pregnant or before as well? I wouldn't make any life changing decisions prior to baby's arrival....there is way too much going in hormone wise (I'm sure for your DH as well) to alter your life in a huge way right now....Hoping things fall in to place :hugs:


----------



## Tmb0047

Shaz - How are you feeling? Has the reality of it all set in yet? Details please :)

Carly - Getting close to testing time! I see you haven't tempted the last few day....trying to take it easy?? Sending positive vibes!

Wanting - Thanka for the Facebook friendship :) Sorry you've got 2 little ones down with the pox...hope they heal up quick! How are you doing?

:wave: hello everyone else!


----------



## MolGold

I'll say the same as TMB, Emma. Some days Dh got on my nerves so much, I ran to my parents house to get perspective. Perhaps they just dont GET the pregnancy so much, with it not really their bodies going through it.
Ofcourse you know what really is going on, but taking time out to think helped me a lot.


----------



## shazney22

Tmb0047 said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> 
> Congrats Shaz!! Did you feel optomistic for a BFP this cycle? Were you feeling any different? How did your OH react? So happy for you :)
> 
> Carly - Had a look at your chart....your pre-o section is actually smiling! Haha....How do you feel about this one? Sending positive vibes!
> 
> Mol - 34 weeks! Wahoo! Are you ready?
> 
> Emma - How are you feeling? You are getting close to the 3rd trimester now :)
> 
> Afm - Ady and I are doing great! The whole family has adjusted to the new little one pretty well. She is a week old today....the time flies by so fast at this stage. I'm trying to soak up every minute of it!

Hi tmb, how are you and the family doing? yeah was optimistic for this cycle for a bfp :), my OH is happy :) yeah I was not as moody like I usually am. hope your family is well xxx


----------



## shazney22

fuschia said:


> Shazney- that is such amazing news. So glad you found the right approach for you and it has paid off. Wonderful news... When will your due date be ? Are we looking at a Christmas baby
> 
> Mol- 34 weeks - the end is really in sight noe. Can't wait to find out if its a boy or girl!
> 
> Carly - what's going on with you at the mo- are you still breaking to lose weight? Or are you still trying I hope so!
> 
> Tmb- such special times. Sounds like you have everything under control too! I remember feeling that way with Evie and just wanting to stop time and look at her because you know how fast it all changes! I love her name too .
> 
> Hubby is hoping we find inspiration for a name when on holiday in Florida in 4 weeks !

Thanks, due date is 3rd December this year so yeah a christmas baby. how are you and your family?


----------



## shazney22

Tmb0047 said:


> Shaz - How are you feeling? Has the reality of it all set in yet? Details please :)
> 
> Carly - Getting close to testing time! I see you haven't tempted the last few day....trying to take it easy?? Sending positive vibes!
> 
> Wanting - Thanka for the Facebook friendship :) Sorry you've got 2 little ones down with the pox...hope they heal up quick! How are you doing?
> 
> :wave: hello everyone else!

yeah reality is setting in now, sorry havent been on much just way too tired


----------



## shazney22

And the rest of the ladies how are you? :) sending you love and hugs xxx


----------



## fuschia

3rd December how wonderful :),so pleased for you shazney :).

I think this year is looking very bright for our group here :). We just need the rest of our bfps to get a full house. How amazing that would be !

1st tri isn't pretty is it! So tired and then morning sickness unless your lucky enough to dodge that :). But the overwhelming happiness helps doesn't it !!

I'm well thanks and my family. I dunno things are a bit strained at present between dh and I but we will be OK.

Like you ladies say- its not the time yo be doing or saying anything drastic... I'm quite aware how my hormones are going to be skewing my judgement lol.

Also my hubby has been doing a very extreme weight loss diet so I think he's been affected too which has made things worse and we are just hitting heads. He's going to try and do the diet but a little less intensely so he's a bit more normal!! We will see where that gets us.

Xx


----------



## Tmb0047

I've been stopping by every day to have a look at your chart, Carly. Have you tested? How are you? Feels like you haven't posted in ages!


----------



## carlywarly

Hey ladies :) Sorry I've been MIA!! Just been trying to think about ttc as little as possible..plus my lil dude has chicken pox atm so we're at home 24/7 the last couple of days - he hates me!! Haha just kidding! I have tested tmb, numerous times, all :bfn: :( Temp dropped today n expecting af on weds. Ah well...its just become normal for me now :cry:

How is everyone and everything? Enjoying Ady Tasha? I haven't even been on my ttc fb in a while so not seen any more pics - if you've put some up? I'll head over now and see :)

Emma, so sorry about the current situation! I was a raving loony when I was pregnant! Darla was nearly kicked to the kerb numerous times....luckily it was just hormones - as I am guessing yours is too. Hope things settle for you soon hun!

Mol how is everything with you? Is your boss still being a royal pain in the asshole? Hoping karma bites her for you!

Shaz, glad everything is going well with you overall...that hubby is happy and that things have obvs turned around for you...it's fab :)

Wanting, got all crossed for you this cycle!! xx


----------



## carlywarly

Update: AF this morning x


----------



## shazney22

Thanks everyone just a bit concerned as have had light spotting when wiping after a constipated bowel movement twice since Saturday. I know tmi lol but will see how things go notified doc and see what happens. Still waiting on word for my booking scan.
Had a bit of sickness and nausea other day but think it's just the cold
Don't feel like eating much hot stuff either.
But yeah your right got to be positive.

Emma you take care of yourself probably just hormones and mixture of other things going on. How long have you got left now?

Mol hope work is turning out better for you some folk don't have a sympathetic bone in their body it's shocking. How is pregnancy going?

Carly sorry about AF I know how hard it is for you,
I just really wish you would get that bfp soon. 

Tmb how is life with the newborn? Bet ur really busy now.

Wantingagirl how are you feeling? Hope your okay

Anyone else hope your all well xxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Sorry Carly :( Stupid witch! Have you still been getting the multi day positive OPK's? 

Shaz - Yea, busy house over here! Baby is keeping me up at night so I'm feeling pretty drained! Hope the spotting turns out to be nothing. Tmi, but are you sure it's not coming from the back end? Hard poop can cause some recital bleeding. Either way, vaginal bleeding is not always a cause for concern....I've got my fingers crossed that all is well :)


----------



## shazney22

No defo front cause I pee afterwards thanks I hope all is well too.
I'm pretty tired so gotta be a good sign. I'm just not gonna go to loo constipated aww am sure being drained will pass xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks ladies :)

Tmb I didn't have many +opk days last cycle...but had flashing smile for 10 days :/ lol guess it was a slight improvement ;) Aw the no sleep bit!! I think you forget how bad it can get...kinda like mums amnesia lol. Is she a good baby though? x

Shaz the bleeding thing can be so scary eh?! I had numerous bleeding episodes with Isaac up until even the day of my 12 week scan. I was petrified - especially after just having a miscarriage. I usually bled a few spots after a bm too...but they could never find a reason for it both times they scanned me. I'm sure it's something and nothing :)


----------



## MolGold

Sorry for AF Carly :(

Shaz I hope you get answers for possible cause of the bleed, possibly its just your bubba snuggling in deep! Let us know!

Tmb Oh I know you must be exhausted! But we are waiting for that birth story :)

Emma, whats your EDD? How is it going??

I finally am starting ML from monday i.e. 36 weeks. I possibly could have gone on working another 1-2 weeks but the stress got to me. I am due May 11 but hoping baby comes sooner. All of you with babies - did your first come sooner / later than EDD?


----------



## carlywarly

Isaac came at 37 weeks x Ps glad you are finally on ML (soon) and able to take a break hun :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Mol - My first arrived 7 days late! Hope yours comes a few days early :)

Here's the story....sorry to have made you wait!

Baby Adyson arrived safe and sound on March 23rd at 3:13am. She weighed in at 7lbs 12oz. She is my smallest baby And was my fastest delivery! Here's a quick rundown of it --- 10:30pm on March 22 I decided to drink a labour inducing concoction (pure juice, nut butter and caster oil). Went to bed shortly after in hopes of labour starting by morning. 1:30 I woke up to pee and felt completely normal and still very pregnant so went back to bed feeling slightly disappointed. 2:00am I woke up again with what I thought were poo cramps. I tried a few times to use the bathroom but was unsuccessful. My "poo" cramps were coming every two minutes and it finally dawned on me that maybe I was in labour. I woke DH up at 2:30 and told him "I think something is happening". He went to brush his teeth and make a coffee for the hour and a half drive to the hospital. When he came back to our bedroom to check on me I had a hard contraction and my water broke in a huge gush (a first for me and so gross!). I think this kicked DH in to a panic. DH 'a mom is now awake and sees me with the uncontrollable shivers and pretty intense contractions (still every two minutes) and she suggests we stop at our local hospital before we head out of town....I was thinking the same thing. Out the door at 2:44, contraction in driveway, 2:46 hard contraction at stop sign where I try to jump out of the van so I can stand up but DH wouldn't let me! Haha....2:48 we pulled in to emerg at our local hospital. Attempting to check in we realized my wallet and healthcard was in the van so DH ran out for it...one or two more hard contractions and I'm frantically asking for a bed as my body is pushing on it's own....no time to check in now. Hop on the gurny, pants ripped off, baby is crowning, no doctor in hospital....a few good pushes and out comes baby. She was delivered by a few great nurses with the 911 team arriving a few minutes to late! Such a rush and what an unexpected experience! 1 hour and 13 minutes start to finish!!
I had some trouble delivering the placenta. After being unsuccessful after an hour I was placed in the ambulance with baby and taken to the hospital where we were planning to deliver. I ended up delivering the placenta 1/2 way there in the back of the ambulance. The contractions for the placenta were worse then the ones for the baby! We arrived at the hospital around 7am. Finally got to weigh baby (scale at other hospital was broken!). Saw the doctor around 10am and was given the all clear health wise for baby and myself. We headed back home that afternoon and were home with our new baby by the time our older kids got home from school 
This was one crazy birth but I loved it! The speed, the care received and the amazing little story we now have was a great way to end my baby making/delivering portion of my life!


----------



## carlywarly

Tasha that is an amazing birth story!! Definitely one to tell Adyson's children too :D N'awww just lovely x


----------



## fuschia

Carly it sucks that AF is with you. We all know how that feels! Are you trying again this cycle ? You going to acupuncture yet ??!! :). I swear it was key for me !! Also diet change - not even that drastic though!

Mol-,so great for you that ML is so close. I know how good that feels. Your last day when you walk away you can really just focus on baby and getting him.her here safely and looking after yourself. Do you have a birth plan? I am doing hypno birthing this time round and I'm excited about it!

My EDD is 24th July and I start ML 26th June.

Tmb - reading that story was exciting !! That is so great. Do you think the drink you had caused labour to start? 

I'm a little confused about delivering placenta- they always leave that bit out of one born every minute lol. Do you get an injection to help you pass it ?? Did you have trouble because you went in the right hospital to have that injection? My friend also had trouble passing hers and had to have a spinal so they could go in and get it !! You think once you get the baby out that all the hard work is over ! Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun :) I won't go to acupuncture - it's not really my bag, and I'm not up for getting my wobbly bits out haha ;) I know it worked for you...I just dont fancy it at all. Diet change is happening though :) Along with the agnus and b6 x

I had an injection to pass the placenta. I hated that placenta push...just felt so uugghh haha.

Good luck with the hypno birth plan!! You'll have to let us know how it works!! There's no way that would work for me, but I hope it's great for you :) xx


----------



## Tmb0047

With my 3 others I had an oxytocin injection, but the hospital I had Adyson at doesn't deliver babies so they didn't have an oxytocin shot on hand and I'm guessing the ambulance didn't either. Guess it just takes a little longer to deliver it naturally...also I think labour was so fast that maybe my body was in shock and not ready for the final stage of delivery.


----------



## Tmb0047

So quiet!....Has everyone seen that Laura got her BFP?!?! So happy for her :) 

Carly and Wanting - How are you ladies? Please update :)


Things are good here. Adyson is a month old already! Nights are still rough, but we are surviving. We are headed out to visit family for the weekend...I'll be checking in.


----------



## fuschia

This thread is a lucky one for 2015 :) its going to be eventful. We need that full house !

Carly where you at at the moment ? I won't go on about acupuncture any more - I am a bit of an alternative therapies convert tbh since I went to reflexology 1.5 year ago! 

We are off to Florida next week! Yipee x


----------



## carlywarly

Helloooo :) I did see her awesome news!! Think you're right Emma, lucky thread for 2015 ;) I hope so for me too!! And wanting!! lol

Tasha, wow a month already??! What the ecky feck? Bloomin eck!! She's a lovely little one - it's mad how fast it goes though :O

I have no update - day 2 of flashing smile...I stopped taking agnus about a week ago - hoping I don't get many flashing days now :) 

Hope all of you preggy ladies are well!!? Emma, have a fab time in Florida hun :) Be lovely I'm sure...have things settled down with DH now? I hope so chick :)


----------



## fuschia

Oh yeah- that was def a blip. We are by no means perfect but that was all a bit OTT. At the time though I was seriously considering our future ! It must be hormone related !!

X


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Oh yeah- that was def a blip. We are by no means perfect but that was all a bit OTT. At the time though I was seriously considering our future ! It must be hormone related !!
> 
> X

Aw brilliant! So glad to hear :) Hormones are evil!! lol


----------



## carlywarly

Well its day 7 of a flashing smile for me today! :/ I know it's weight related...I have just been so depressed about it all lately, that food is the only thing that's been cheering me up!! :( Diet starts SOON!! I won't give myself a date or I'll rebel lol...it's within the next week though :D lol. I started a journal on here today, I'll add the link if anyone is interested?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...uggling-create-second-miracle-13th-cycle.html

Ps...hope everyone is ok? :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey Carly :wave: I'm here :) This are good with me...just busy, busy! We made a trip home to Ontario to visit a few friends/family. It was nice to get away but ales nice to get back home. Did you get a solid smiley yet? I don't see a positive in your chart yet but your temp looks like it went up?! Don't be too hard in yourself....are you eating a lot of junk or just too much food? If it's junk, then try to get if out if the house...out of sight, out if mind (or on your mind, but out of reach...hehe)...Hope you get a positive and can time a good donation. :hugs:


----------



## fuschia

Oh Carly its a horrid cycle isn't it! Just try and alter what your eating ! I know its easier said than done.

I'm sure diet has a lot to do with fertility... Perhaps more so than weight.there's lots of info online about diet alterations.

I upped fruit and veg and cut out wheat - so only 2,slices of bread a day on advice from my acupuncturist who is also a nutritionist.

We are off to Florida today..., doesn't quite feel real. Feels a bit extreme lol never been that far or that long on a plane!

I'm at the ready with my flight socks and pillow !

I had my glucose tolerance test which came back normal and everything else is good. Got a bonus scan too that I wasn't expecting while doing my 2,hour wait :),baby is measuring spot on.

I hope your body managed to ovulate .... Its so disheartening akk those flashing Smiley's :(


----------



## Tmb0047

Has anyone heard from Molgold? She hasn't posted in quite awhile (here or on her journal) and for some reason she and I are no longer Facebook friends. I'm a little worried. I sure hope all is well....

Have fun in Florida Emma :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Just realized I've never posted a photo of the little Miss :) 

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l637/tmb0047/67B02F92-520F-454A-8B2C-B9E769754AF2_2.jpg


----------



## carlywarly

Aw thanks ladies!! :) No solid at all...I gave up testing and forgot about having a donation this cycle! Especially since I am like cd25 or something like that. Surely my eggy will be a crappy one by now :/ Anyways, I decided to join Slimming world on monday :) Thanks for the advice guys, I plan on really sticking to it this time....no more rebelling and allowing naughtiness to creep in!! lol.

Ooh have a fab time in Florida Emma!! I hope it's amazing for you all. Last holiday as a three some :D Glad you're well and hooray for a bonus scan!! lol

Tasha...Addy is sooooo cuuute! Is she a good baby? Is everyone completely smitten with her? Is it already like she's always been there? I haven't heard anything from Mol...really hope all is ok with her and that's weird you're not fb friends anymore?! Maybe she deactivated her account though? xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello :wave: Any updates?


----------



## carlywarly

Hi :) None from me!! Lol...this cycle is null and void for me. Still have ewcm so pretty sure I still havent ovulated....ugh! Lol....I wasn't able to join slimming world yesterday but I am following the plan at home - so far so good :) Is all good with you? Hope everything is ok with you ladies xx


----------



## aphrodite29

Hey ladies, I was TTC for 3 years. Last October 2014 I finally seen the BFP. After 6 weeks I had a miscarriage. I was heart broken, but I know it will happen soon. No giving up for me.


----------



## MolGold

Hey Ladies,
Hope everyone is doing well.. Welcome aprodite!
This is just a quick update.. I went into labor on 21Apr only to undergo an emergency c section as my pelvic passage was too narrow for the baby's head. My little baby boy was born at 7.45pm on 21Apr weighing 7lbs :)
Unfortunately he has lung development issues which led him to be on oxygen support for 10 days in the NICU :( this is why I was unavailable in here. I finally got to hold him last Friday when we were cleared to go home. Here's a pic from that day!

P.s. yes I deactivated fb .. Too many critics and haters led me to get away for a while.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150503_002022.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20150507_180522.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fuschia

Aaaah oh my he's so scrumptious !! I'm glad he's come home now. I bet that was so hard not getting to hold him but sounds like all is well now.
Massive congrats aditi xxxxxx


----------



## carlywarly

Omg Aditi!! He's beautiful :) Huge congratulations and so glad he's out of the nicu!! Very happy for you and the family! Your long awaited prince is finally here :) Yay!!


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay! So happy to see your update :) A huge congrats to you and DH! Glad all is well after a rocky start. He is adorable! Does he have a name?!


----------



## shazney22

hey MolGold congratulations, he is such a cute baby :) hope your both doing well.
sorry I have not been on much ladies, dealing with morning sickness and tiredness.
hope everyone is well.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

It's been a long time since I've been on here... Well, my little princess is 6 months now. Little did I know that last night I would be taking a pregnancy test and it would be :bfp: Yes, I am preggo with my 3rd... How do I feel??? I am a nervous wreck right now... I'm scared and nervous...:wacko: Wasn't trying this go around, but I guess what they say is true that after you have a child it's easy to get preggo again right afterwards. I guess Kenzie will have her a little play mate around December...


----------



## MolGold

Hey Ladies.. Thanks for all your good wishes! We are still working on a name, I call him Mishu for now and we have almost decided on Vihaan for his name.

Congrats barbie! Great to see you back here. That's great news. Hope you and your Lil girl are well.. :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - Us your cycle really not over yet?! Poor girl! I wonder what's up.


----------



## carlywarly

Barbie congrats again hun :)

Tmb yup, still the same cycle and cd43 today :cry: not stressing about it but it is pi**ing me right off lol. I now have sore boobs so almost positive I ovulated, but no idea when, or when to expect af. Ah well, hoping it doesn't keep me waiting too long. Hope you and your lovely family are well, hope all the other ladies on here are doing good too.


----------



## fuschia

Congrats barbie- ready to do it all again!

Carly that's rubbish! Have u got any further with diet changes etc as u felt that may be affecting you?

I really wanna see that bfp from you soon :)


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks Emma :) 

Well Tasha you must be my good luck charm cos af started this morning! Yay!! Lol

I have been really crap with food, I won't lie Emma :( Just been stressy generally for us as a family and af being a bitch/not getting pregnant getting to me. I wasn't able to join slimming world that one week and I kept making excuses (like now I guess :/ ). I'm happy af is here finally though and healthy eating starts now! I hope to achieve something in the next 3 weeks at least. Before we hopefully have a donation. I started the clearblue trial stuff today so that's really giving me ibincentive :) Ooh and saw a beautiful big rainbow yesterday, I'm praying thats a good omen for us hehe

Wow almost 31 weeks!! single digits yay!! Sooo exciting.


----------



## fuschia

What's the clear blue trial? 

If you do nothing else- just get your 5 a day! That does wonders... And try and cut back bread if your a sucker for it like me !!

Yep 31,this Friday! Had consultant today and talks are getting serious about birth etc !


----------



## carlywarly

I'm not a big bread eater but yeah be getting more fruit n veg down me :) I've gotta cut out take aways and start cooking more xx

Clear blue trial is for a cycle, have to pee n store in the fridge each morning and fill out 2 diaries. Then every fortnight send the samples back to them. They send all the stuff, the packaging and storage stuff plus a 20 pack of dual hormone clear blue smileys and 3 clearblue + preggy tests x


----------



## fuschia

Oh great so that sounds good !

I hope you can keep focused. New cycle is a new start :)


----------



## carlywarly

Yeah I have a new found sense of hope :D Thanks hun x


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay for that silly cycle being over! What exactly is the trial studying? These trials always interest me :) Laura was testing out some temperature gadget the past few cycles. Luckily she didn't trust it or she would have missed her window each cycle. Hope your study give accurate results and a chance at good timing :)

Things are good here. Still tired all the time but we do seem to be getting better at sleep :) Ady is about 13lbs now....growing like a bad weed! She is smiling and starting to chuckle. I'm still waiting for a real laugh though. Time is passing quickly...trying to savour every moment.

Mol - Hope you are settling in to motherhood well. Get rest when you can, and pat yourself on the back each day. Being a new mom is tough and we are often left feeling guilty or overwhelmed. Just always know that you are doing great :)

Fuschia - Eeeeer...just over 9 weeks left! Exciting :) How are you feeling? Getting uncomfortable?!

Barbie - Congrats! Small age gap will be tough but nice :) Good luck!

Shaz - How far along are you now? I can never keep track unless it's in a signature! Hope your feeling better :)

I often wish Laura would rejoin our little group. I keep up in her journal but do miss her in here! So happy for her :)


----------



## carlywarly

Tell me about it!! Lol onwards and upwards :D Think the trial is just to assess the tests to ensure they're working as they should :) I was following all the shizzle Laura went through with that horrendous ovusense! Lol...no these are just the smiley tests - I usually use them anyway but I get them free this cycle due to the trial. I'll still be using cheapies anyway :)

Awww 13lbs Little chunky monkey :) Bless her, time does go sooo fast doesn't it :( Way too fast. She's such a cutie - yiu have a lovely family xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - Glad to see AF is gone....almost time to start OPKing :) Hope you're growing a beautiful little eggy :)

All is well here....although DH and I are really struggling right now. Hope we can figure it out....Wish life was easy! Sigh


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks Tasha :) I started opking this morning...not even a flashing smile :/ I hope that means I won't have days and days of them before a positive lol...let's see what happens! Love the latest pic of adorable Addy by the way - such a cutie!! 

So sorry you and DH are going through the mill...hope things start to get back on track soon!! Darla and I have these episodes sometimes too. At the time I don't see a way through it and swear we'll split up. We persevere though and then it all becomes great again....til the next time lol. Marriage/relationships certainly are hard sometimes. Especially when you throw hormones/ lack of sleep etc into the mix! I'm sure you'll be out of it soon :) :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok? Emma, Shaz, Mol, Bbarbie and everyone else I'm forgetting (my head's a shed lol)


----------



## fuschia

Tmb I hope things with hubby improve quickly... It must be tough with a newborn and your older kids too. Its hard to keep things on track with your relationship!

Carly I really hope that things are easier this cycle ! Are you hoping to get a donation?

Things with Laura seem to be going well :).
I hope mol is enjoying motherhood and she is well- she's barely on here but I understand this ! 

AFM - my focus at the most is on preparing to be mentally ready for birth ! But also working out what I want . whether I am going to push for a home birth or I am going to go to hospital. 

I am meeting a lady on Friday who I hope to hire as my doula.

I have requested a meeting with a supervisor of midwives to discuss approach for birth xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Thanks girls :) Hubby and I are on the mend....just need to communicate better. I bought a book "his needs, her needs"...has great reviews for helping marriages. I'm going to start it tonight.

Emma - 7 weeks! Eeeeee! Hope your plans go as planned :) A home birth would be a great experience, and I bet a successful vbac is going to make you feel like superwoman. I'll be routing for you, and will pray that no intervention is required.

Carly - Yay for donation....Hope tomorrow's OPK goes negative :) 

Mol - Hope the wee one is doing well!

Hope everyone is great :)


----------



## carlywarly

Ah I'm so glad Tasha!! :) Yay news!! Hope you enjoy the book, and that it works its magic :)


----------



## fuschia

Tmb that sounds like the sort of book hubby and I could benefit from,! Would be interested to hear your views :)

Met with a doula yesterday who is lovely and I am pretty sure I would like to hire. She has another lady due 31st July so there is a bit of an overlap but its unlikely we will labour at the same time... If we do she is arranging a back up. Obv arranging it all so late on I can't complain! Other doulas I contacted had same situation.

She will do 3-4 visits before labour so I can get to know her and we will do things such as de brief previous birth. This got me on a. Thinking journey last night all about my birth with dd and I had a good cry this morning !, made me realise just how valuable it will be to talk through it all... But from the heart rather than down playing how I felt when family etc asked me about it.

So feeling encouraged... But also pretty anxious ! I think I'll be in a much more balanced and calm place when the time comes though!


How is everyone ??,xxxc


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly - nice temp rise :) and perfect timing with the donation! Really routing for you this cycle :thumbsup:

Fuscia - The book is actually really good so far....but I feel it will only be beneficial if both parties read it. I'm doubting my DH will read it, so it kind of seems useless. I am enjoying it though....very informative on the differences between an mans needs and a woman's needs. How are you feeling?

Not much new here....


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun :) And hugs to you & yours x


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone 

Sorry I'm not around too much. It's a struggle and started getting pre-af spotting. So that will be cycle 10ttc but cycle 6 since loss. 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Hi all! :) Wanting, sorry about that hun :( I'll be there in a couple of days or so too. Currently 11dpo and stark white bfn today! This will be around cycle 15. So fed up!! x

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## Tmb0047

Wanting and Carly....big virtual hugs to you both :hugs: I'm not sure why this is such a long and trying journey for some of us. It really is unfair. 

Things are good here....11 days until I head out on holidays with the kids....just me and them &#55357;&#56833; Feeling very outnumbered!


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun and have a great time away...you brave soul!! hehe ;)


----------



## fuschia

Wanting and carly - just have everything crosses for you both that its soon for both of you xx I really feel for you guys.

Carly I got my bfp on cycle 16, but I can still remember how awful it felt each time like it was yesterday! U just never know when its around the corner!! 

I had an appointment with a senior midwife and this week I can call my community midwife to request a home birth if that's what I choose. So going to chat to hubby and doula and have a think.

I can always arrange a home birth and then if it doesn't feel right on the day I just call and go to Hosp.

I was assured that they can monitor me in hospital with wireless device so I won't be strapped to bed so that is positve and means I could go in birth pool too... Its just they only have 3,so its whether one is available !


----------



## carlywarly

Awh thanks Emma :) I'm very happy I had a normal cycle though, and ovulated earlier than usual - guess the agnus made my cycles worse before - since stopping that and b6 my cycle was great! 

Ps ....all getting so exciting for you!! Soon your lil prince will be here - I bet you're just bursting to finally meet him :) It's great you're planning everything - I really hope you get the birth you're wanting x


----------



## fuschia

That's so good then Carly - having worried and stress about your cycle doesn't help at best of times so its great things are on track there :)

Thank you :),at the moment I just don't know how it will go ! I am booking mY home birth though! Got a visit from my community midwife next wed eek!


----------



## carlywarly

Ooh getting so close!! Good luck on Weds!! :)


----------



## MolGold

I'm still here though really occupied with baby duty. He has colic and silent reflux.. And its trying on me and DH both. But I will check in from time to time.. 
All the best for ur vacation TMB!
Hope Carly and wanting both get BFPs soon!


----------



## shazney22

Hey ladies hope everyone is well, I am now 18 weeks, had the 12 week scan a few weeks ago, all is well. I feel this group is pretty quiet just now. Sorry I have not been on much just been busy with life! Just leaving a quick update.


----------



## Tmb0047

Molgold and Shazney, great to hear from you ladies :) Sorry about the colic...hope he gets over it soon so you and DH can just enjoy. Shaz, I can't believe you're almost 1/2 way! Glad all is looking good :)

Carly, so glad your cycle went back to normal after that last silly cycle. Hope this one is normal as well. Your positive attitude always amazes me...you always make me smile :) Hoping you get your take gone baby soon...you really deserve it!

Fuschia, so excited about the home birth! Love that you have taken charge of your labour/birth! Really hoping all goes well.

2 days till I head out now...tomorrow is packing day!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh that's lovely thanks so much Tasha :) Darla would disagree with the positive thing though haha...she's always telling me I'm a pessimist - I remind her I'm merely a realist! Lol. I reaaallyyy hope we get our take home baby soon. We've been waiting long enough...Isaac needs a sibling lol. Hope you and yours are really well, and getting ready for your jollies - Yay!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Lost baby at 10 wks. No hb and baby wasn't moving just laying floating up towards my uterus and still. I broke down in the ultrasound room. Husband is consoling but it still hurts! !!


----------



## carlywarly

Awww no Barbie I am so so sorry :( I really hope you can heal soon...and it's good that you have a good support network with your hubby. Nothing anyone says can make you feel ok though - guess that just comes with time. I am truly sorry and send a big virtual :hugs:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Thanks CARLY yeah its hard, the pregnancy was going sooo good. I wasnt sick or anything just tired. But, maybe with the next one. ..well i know with the next one everything will be fine


----------



## carlywarly

Bless you :hugs: and great attitude - you will deffo get a lovely little rainbow xx


----------



## fuschia

So sorry black barbie :( xxxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Barbie - So sorry, big hugs to you....I do hope you find peace and that your rainbow is not far off.

Carly - We had a meltdown on our way out of Thunder Bay so I did not get that sleeping giant picture....I will on the way home though! I see you are fearing up for ovulation any day now :)

Mol - Hi busy momma!

Emma - Tick, tock...so close now....how are you feeling?

I'm at my moms visiting right now. It was a long drive, but we managed....dreading the ride home though!


----------



## carlywarly

Aw don't worry hun and thanks so much - but no biggy if you're unable to do so :) And yep, flashing smile this afternoon - fx for a good cycle again. Hope you're having a brill time xx


----------



## fuschia

Tmb- generally feeling good ! Stupid cold totally wiped me out last week and still lingering which I have found hard to cope with as ca take anything to help and its been so hot !

Leg cramps were coming thick and fast last night - so painful! Must drink more water !

Other than that I'm well and thankful for that :) 

This week I'm meant to be seeing consultant..... But I don't want to! So I'm not suee yet. It seems a bit of a waste of time now that I have made alternative arrangements. Senior mW thinks its a good idea to discuss what happens if I get to 42 weeks and nothing happens.... But in that case I will be asking for monitoring and still waiting for a natural birth.. Didn't come all this way just to give in to a section/induction because baby is a bit too comfy in there .

Why do we even need to talk about it until it appears to become a reality !

Are you still at your mums ? Having a nice time ? 

How's everyone else.

Carly so do your cycles seem to be sorting themselves out a bit now ? Come on bfp!!

X


----------



## carlywarly

Hi :)

Hopefully yes thanks Emma :) Ooh and yeah sack the consultant appt off then...haha. Only kidding - are you allowed to do that? If so, and you don't feel you need it then I'd cancel it too. Hope things start on their own for you though


----------



## Tmb0047

Carly-Where'd your chart go?!?! 

Fuschia-Leg cramps are the worst! Water and raspberry leaf tea! Drink, drink, drink!


----------



## Tmb0047

And, yes, still at my moms. My friend is now 6 days overdue and I refuse to leave without meeting her wee one! She's my best friend since I was 11 :)


----------



## fuschia

Hope your friends baby makes an appearance soon!

I have birth pool at my house now. We need to do a trial run apparently so will see when we can do that.

Sulking today. Hubby been away in Portugal with work... Then straight back to work. So Evie and I haven't seen him- then we had a nice family zoo trip planned today. He rang 6.30pm last night yo say he's gotta work. So that's disappointing!! Next day off is wed as he working this weekend.

And now I have Evie so sad she can't go to zoo. Its about an hour and 20min drive and I just don't feel up to going that far on my own at the moment.

Nothing like a disappointed 3 year old to make you feel worse !


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - Sorry to hear about hubby being away. Mine used to work away a lot! He was on a 20 (or more) day gone then home for a few days then gone again. I always felt like the kids where being let down...but after a while I realized how resilient my kids were and realized it was my poor DH missing out on everything. Your little one will be a-okay :) Hope the birth pool trial run goes smoothly! Guess baby could really arrive any day now!

Still waiting on my friends baby....she is being induced today, so I'm thinking I'll start the trek home tomorrow :)


----------



## carlywarly

Hellooo :) Well Emma, it's sooo close it's scarily exciting now!! Eeek!! Soon be a mummy of 2 - yay! Wishing you tons of luck with the birthing pool...wouldn't it be funny if you went into labour while trialing it - so had to stay in anyway hehe ;) Hope LO wasn't upset long after not going to the zoo - poor little mite :(

Tasha, hope you've had a fantastic time, and have a safe trip home with the kiddy winks!! Ps...I don't know how you dealt with hubby being away so much!! Must've felt like a single parent for sure :/ Hope all is well with you all x


----------



## fuschia

Hello ladies :)

I am going for a scan today following reduced fundal height. I measured 35 at 39/weeks. 

Already paid for a private scan as mw scared me but couldn't arrange scan till today what with the pesky weekend and all! Private scan showed a chilled baby with slow but steady heart beat... Not huge but OK size, estimated 7lbs, and then 'not much amniotic fluid'.

Private lady said this is OK and he makes less now he has other things on his mind like coming out lol.

Still going for NHS scan today though to double check they think he's OK too... Bit nervous they will latch on to the fluid thing and start talking induction/section but I'll know soon enough.

All this worry is def not helping me to labour naturally anyway! I just hope I can come away today all relaxed and happy that I can continue with plan of home birth!!

Carly - I have been taking 2/eve primrose a day for a while now.. Might start trying internally tonight!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh hope the scan went well Emma? Any news? Ps hope the epo works for you hun!!


----------



## fuschia

Scan was OK. I was still measuring small and it showed low fluid but still within normal limits for this late on.

This week I've had reflexology, hypnotherapy and accupuncture !!

I'm leaving no stone un turned here!


----------



## carlywarly

Haha you're definitely not are you!! Due date!!! Eek :D


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia, positive baby and birth vibes being sent your way :) Can't wait for an update!

Carly, HI! How ya doing?


----------



## carlywarly

Hey :) Hope you had an amazing time away Tasha?!! I'm still here lol. Af just on her way out - another failed cycle :( Ah well....Each failed cycle leads to new hope in a new cycle. It's just gotta happen. Ive done a meal plan for next week to keep me on track too...that's my only way of sticking to anything!! Lol

Hope you and the family are well xx


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies how are you all? Still pregnant here :). Just trying to be as chilled as possible really. Having a bath every night with hypno birthing recording. I just hope this little one chooses his birthday before the medical people start hassling me again! X


----------



## carlywarly

Any news yet Emma? You're probably fed up of people asking you by now eh?! lol x


----------



## Tmb0047

Stalking for baby news :)


----------



## fuschia

Hey ladies - my baby boy was born on Thursday 30th July. Labour started naturally on Tuesday 28th 4.30am ans seemed to be progressing well. Had 4/contractions in 10mins by 9pm Tuesday night and called midwife and was fully effaced but not dialted. Basically got to Thursday morning and was only 1cm although contractions never stopped (they did slow down at times though) then I had to decid 6 hour trying induction drip or c section.

My gut told me that it wasn't t going to happen as induction never workes for my daughter and the strkng natural conteacwtions hasnt worked yet and I didn't think my body or baby needed the extra stress from the induction. So I went for a section. Still had to wait 6 hours though- putting up with the continuous contractions ! I used a tens machine the whole time.

He was born at 4.53pm and weighed a pretty dinky 6lbs 13oz.

We are doing well- recovery for me is prob a bit slow because there was a complication in surgery so I lost a lot of blood as my uterus tore I believe by the incision and that has made scar very sore as I had a drain after to moniotoe any further bleeding but I can honestly say I'm so pleased- feel I did myself justice! And overall a much more positive experience than with my first born!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh Emma that's wonderful news!! Congratulations and I'm sooo happy for you!! Of course you did yourself proud - you worked hard to bring your little dude into the world - I bet you're just enjoying him so much already! Bless you and yours! Do we get to see a sneaky pic? I bet he's just gawjuss!! xx


----------



## Tmb0047

Yay, yay, yay!!!! So happy :) Good for you...happy to hear you had a positive experience. Hope recovery goes smooth. Picture please, please :) Itty bitty baby boy!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats... Got baby fever all over again!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:



Me and the Hubby wants to try again after I see how this Probation/Parole officer interview goes. Don't want to get preggo if I get the job and be pregnant thru 6 weeks of basic training.. So, I believe that everything will work out for it's good!!!


----------



## carlywarly

Good luck with the interview BBarbie!! :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

How is everyone. it's been quiet lately. Well, I didn't get the position, someone with more experience got it. Me and the hubby are trying again as of a week ago. Still job searching as my job is so stressful. Hopefully we get it on the first go round :thumbup:


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey bb, Nice to hear from you! So your back on the TTC train. Hope it happens quickly for you. Sorry to hear about the job....are you going to continue to look for another job or just stick it out where you are?

How is everyone else?

Things are good here....but very busy! School goes back for the kids on Thursday. It'll be nice to get back on school routine. Ady is doing great....5 1/2 months already! She cut her first tooth this week and started solids yesterday. Time is sneaking past me so quickly....I just want her little for a bit longer.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Guess what???:dust::bfp: my last cycle was on 8/14/15 and 8 days before me expected cycle I got it!!!


----------



## Tmb0047

Congrats bb! That's awesome :) I sure hope this is you rsinbow. Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Levels as of Friday were 3868, so they are trying to work me into getting an US today!!! :happydance: Hopefully I'll get to see my beanie baby today!!!


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies 

It's taken me so long to get gees pics on sorry! Here is a pic of my son Callum . He is nearly 9 weeks now. And there is a pic with his proud sister too.

How are you all? Any news ? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## fuschia

Whoops here is the other one xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Fuschia he is a Cutie pie!!!!!!:thumbup:


I go for my next US on Friday. Hopefuly me beanie baby is measuring 7 weeks and I get to hear the HB!!! I have been having MS all throughout the day so hopefully that is a good sign!!!:happydance: I told my husband I don't want to complain I was to embrace my symptoms b/c of what happened in July, I just want this one to make it here safe and sound around May 2016!!! Then it's tubes tying for me:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tmb0047

So cute fuschia!

So exciting bb, hope your bean is measuring bang on :)


----------



## fuschia

Thanks tmb :)
I remember you were reading a book designed to help your relationship- what was that book? Did it help? How are you and family now ? Your little girl is probably getting quite big now !


----------



## carlywarly

Hi all just wanted to pop by and send some well wishes :) Emma your lil dude is a cutie!! Your lil miss too :) Barbie hope the scan went well!! Tasha, hope you and yours are doing fabulously xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Scan went great. Baby measuring at 3 days ahead of schedule, but still going to stay at date from LMP. Got to see hb at 173. Will be taking progesterone shots until 12 weeks which will be Nov 6th!!! Super stoked and super nauseated. But, hey still embracing!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Tmb0047

Fuschia - It was called "his needs, her needs". It had good valid points but was useless as my husband didn't read it. I think both sides have to be willing to change things and give things a try. We are doing good now. We hashed out some issues in a good fight. There are still some things bugging me, but we've made progress. Who'd of thought marriage could be so much work! Lol

Carly - So nice to hear from you :) Ill go check out your journal as soon as I'm done here!

Bb - So happy all is looking good! Glad they are keeping you on shots for the first 3 months. Hope you are feeling well :)

Adyson is 6 1/2 months now! 2 teeth, 19 1/2 pounds, 27 1/2 inches. She's up in all 4's now and can move backwards and spin circles but is still working on farward movement! We've started solids as well :) Time sure is flying by!


----------



## carlywarly

Aw how adorable Tasha!! But wow 6 1/2 months!! Where did that time go? xx

Barbie, great to hear!! Woohoo :)


----------



## fuschia

How about you Carly ? How are you doing/feeling at the moment ? Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

I'm doing well thanks for asking Emma :) :hugs:


----------



## shazney22

How is everyone? I'm due next month not long left now. I'm having a boy can someone please make the last few weeks go quicker for me? I've just been busy but glad to see everyone is doing well by the posts etc, congrats on all the babies born such cute pics.
I'm looking forward to being less hormonal soon and getting back to myself. Hope to hear from you girlies soon. Sorry I haven't posted in a while xx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Appt on the 30th went well. Doc couldn't find HB on Doppler, so it had me scared once again I was like Lord please not a repeat!!! But, went in for the US and there was my bouncing lil joy justa kicking and punching away!!!:happydance: Well, I will find out what I am having on the 28th at the 3D/4D Peanut Gallery. Which will be great b/c all of the family will be down then!!!:happydance: Praying for a boy, but I will be grateful for just a healthy beautiful baby!!!:happydance::baby:


----------



## fuschia

Great news you two. Shazney- when is your due date ? You have a daughter don't you? One of each ... Fab!
Looking forward to hearing what you are having blackbarbie and I'm sorry you had a scare but so happy for you that all is well.

Carly- how are you? What are your plans at present t? Are you still tracking ovulation?

How's the clan tmb? Xxp


----------



## Tmb0047

Shaz - Glad your little one is almost fully baked! Exciting! Please be sure to post an update when he arrives :)

Bb - Glad it was a false alarm and that all looks well with your little bean. I'll be checking in for an update from you as well.

Carly - Think of you often :)

Fuschia - Hello!

The clan is great, thanks for asking. Ady has just leant to crawl and is now on the move! My 3 year old is having some sleep issues, so we are all I little tired...We are in the process for booking DH in for a vasectomy, so no more babies here!


----------



## carlywarly

Awww thanks for still supporting me Tmb and Fuschia :) Appreciate it x Af arrived after skipping 2 months lol. Had blood tests so should get results tomorrow bit nope still not trying and not tracking other than putting af days. So great to hear you're all doing well and I'm sending virtual hugs xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone!

So sorry I've not been round for such a long time been a rough year in-between struggling quite a lot after my loss and not enough time in the day been difficult lol. Im going to try and make an effort to update at least once a month anyway hope your all well

Looks like we are still waiting carly xxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Excited!!! Saturday we will be finding out the gender of the baby:happydance: I am like a kid in the candy store!!!!:happydance::wacko::baby:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

:headspin::wohoo:

BOY!!!!


----------



## carlywarly

Brilliant news!!! :)


----------



## wantingagirl

congrats!


----------



## fuschia

Hey all

I am still here :) just wanted to let you know and I do think of you all.

Carly how are things ? How's your little isaac?

Tmb -how's the clan? Did your husbands vasectomy go well ? How about the sleep issues with your 3 year old ?

Wanting ... How are you ? I see on your Sig your waiting a referral for ashermans syndrome ? I hope you are ok.

Black Barbie- hope your pregnancy is going well - this is no 3 now right ?

Afm- Callum is being weaned and those of you who remember me being worried about having a boy... Oh my I had no idea how amazing it would be . Boys are wonderful and I'm in love with him so much !

I have quit my job now :) and I'm going to apply to do an under grad degree in primary teaching which is part time . Xxx


----------



## carlywarly

Hi Emma!! Hi all :)

So happy for you hun! And yes, I agree - boys are little sweethearts :) Good luck with the weaning!!

Isaac is 2 years and 7 months. He is potty training and mostly dry at night. He doesn't wear nappies or.pull ups during the day so I'm mega proud of how.well he is doing. He goes to Playgroup and loves it!

Darla just got a promotion at work a couple.of weeks ago, we're really happy about that. TTC is still not on the cards...in fact I'm thinking of going back to work this sep when Isaac starts nursery. Will be nice having 2 incomes instead of just scraping by! We'd like to save up for a trip to Canada too. It'd just be to Alberta and Toronto as we wouldn't be able to fit Northern Ontario in :( Gutting really as my heart lies in Rossport/Schreiber and with Lake Superior! I miss it sooo bad!! Alas Darla will not move back (unless we win the lottery big time apparently haha).

Hope everyone else is ok too? It's nice to hear from you Emma and it's lovely to hear how in love with your kids you are :) Good luck with the course in teaching - sounds brilliant! Xx


----------



## fuschia

Well done Isaac - that is impressive potty training for his age! 

What job are you thinking of returning to ?

Are you calling it a day or do you think you will re visit ?

I don't know what our plans are now with babies . Big part of me would like 3 .... But I also want to get other parts or fly life sorted !

Trip to Canada sounds amazing ! 

Pre school is fab isn't it. And gives you a bit of time hopefully ? I used to really enjoy my morning off ! The other morning I worked . Now evie does 15 hours and I have that time with Callum - it flies !

Xxxx


----------



## Blackbarbie04

How is everyone?????????

Fuscia- Yes, this is my third and last. I am getting tubes tied after this one. It seems as if after my endometriosis surgery I became extra fertile!!!

I am 29 weeks as of today so 11 weeks until 40 weeks, but I will be having him in 39 weeks which is actually 10 more weeks to go and 9 more weeks on my job!!! I will be choosing to be a stay at home mom after this one, lol!!!! Had test ran Tuesday and got a scare of protein and blood in my urine, took a second test and they said that everything would be fine.

Boys are incredible!!! I love my daughter til the end of time, but I was a little afraid of having a daughter, to be honest!!! She's a character and much more different that handling my boy!!! She's so emotional, but sweet. There is a big difference lol.

Hope everything is going well with everyone!!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Almost there. So ready for my body back... Hoping that he can take him on May 13th, even though that is Friday the 13th. My husband's grandmother birthday is on that day so he wants it sooo bad. So, if I can give it to him I will!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlywarly

fuschia said:


> Well done Isaac - that is impressive potty training for his age!
> 
> What job are you thinking of returning to ?
> 
> Are you calling it a day or do you think you will re visit ?
> 
> I don't know what our plans are now with babies . Big part of me would like 3 .... But I also want to get other parts or fly life sorted !
> 
> Trip to Canada sounds amazing !
> 
> Pre school is fab isn't it. And gives you a bit of time hopefully ? I used to really enjoy my morning off ! The other morning I worked . Now evie does 15 hours and I have that time with Callum - it flies !
> 
> Xxxx

Oh wow I only just saw this message sorry hun!!

Thank you, I am.proud of him and he's all dry now - no nappies or pull ups even during the night so that saves us some pennies!! Lol. To say I was dreading it, it hasn't been too bad. Ooh playgroup is deffo wonderful! Isaac loves it and I love the time!! Haha. Will Evie be full time soon? The 30 hours? The morning flies for me too!! Lol. It's a right walk up there so it kills me off haha (good exercise I know) haha. It's nice you get some time with just Callum though :) Does Evie help a lot? I bet she acts like another little mummy? :) When do you start your degree?

I don't know what I want to return to really....I have my degree so feel I should use it but I just lack so much confidence when applying for higher roles. I always feel like I'm not good enough. I know it's stupid - I just can't help how my brain works!! Lol xx


----------



## carlywarly

Blackbarbie04 said:


> View attachment 935550
> 
> 
> Almost there. So ready for my body back... Hoping that he can take him on May 13th, even though that is Friday the 13th. My husband's grandmother birthday is on that day so he wants it sooo bad. So, if I can give it to him I will!!!!!!!!!!!

Lovely bump :) Good luck with it all hun :)


----------



## fuschia

carlywarly said:


> fuschia said:
> 
> 
> Well done Isaac - that is impressive potty training for his age!
> 
> What job are you thinking of returning to ?
> 
> Are you calling it a day or do you think you will re visit ?
> 
> I don't know what our plans are now with babies . Big part of me would like 3 .... But I also want to get other parts or fly life sorted !
> 
> Trip to Canada sounds amazing !
> 
> Pre school is fab isn't it. And gives you a bit of time hopefully ? I used to really enjoy my morning off ! The other morning I worked . Now evie does 15 hours and I have that time with Callum - it flies !
> 
> Xxxx
> 
> Oh wow I only just saw this message sorry hun!!
> 
> Thank you, I am.proud of him and he's all dry now - no nappies or pull ups even during the night so that saves us some pennies!! Lol. To say I was dreading it, it hasn't been too bad. Ooh playgroup is deffo wonderful! Isaac loves it and I love the time!! Haha. Will Evie be full time soon? The 30 hours? The morning flies for me too!! Lol. It's a right walk up there so it kills me off haha (good exercise I know) haha. It's nice you get some time with just Callum though :) Does Evie help a lot? I bet she acts like another little mummy? :) When do you start your degree?
> 
> I don't know what I want to return to really....I have my degree so feel I should use it but I just lack so much confidence when applying for higher roles. I always feel like I'm not good enough. I know it's stupid - I just can't help how my brain works!! Lol xxClick to expand...


I'm so sorry Carly - I didn't reply to this !!

The degree I am applying for is primary education. I would like to train as a primary school teacher :)

Evie is in pre school 15 hours a week and she will stay with that until July then start big school in September . We are going through all the transition stuff now , it's exciting but also pretty daunting as I'm pretty sure I only gave birth to her last week .... !

Hoes your little Isaac doing ? 


Any further progress on your thoughts about next career move ? It's still tricky even when your hold is in full time child care because you still have to be there if they are sick etc don't you ! I find it hard to know what to do ! It fees weird for me at the mo having given up my job but also not got a space on the degree course yet . 

CAllum is coming up for 10 months old :). My soul mate ! X


----------



## fuschia

Are any along you ladies still here ? Xxxx love to know how you are all doing x


----------



## fuschia

Hello again ladies

Well I have just had a trip down memory lane to when we were all chatting every day. It was just amazing how supportive we were of each other.

I hope you are all well!

I am ttc no 3 now, I am obviously hoping its not another 16 month wait ( which you ladies really helped me with ) but we shall see! xxxx


----------

